# The Jade Dagger - A Pirate Adventure [Roleplay]



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

_ Ahoy! All aboard the Jade Dagger and hit the deck! This story follows a group of pirates that have come together under whatever circumstances to pick up odd jobs to earn some money, get into brawls or just to simply enjoy the pirate life. These jobs ranged from smuggling goods, fighting in open water to take down an enemy, raiding villagers (if you feel like a more evil pirate), stealing, to more serious mercenary work. But that all came to a stop when a new rival group of pirates showed up, and they’re out to get the crew of the Jade Dagger! The crew must put aside their differences to take on the enemy, and maybe they could have some fun along the way._

Chatzy: http://us21.chatzy.com/56865208780974 - Come chat with us as we Roleplay!
If you are rude, we WILL kick you.

Flaw List: http://www.darkworldrpg.com/lore/flaws.php - List of flaws. If your character is too bland, find one of these.

-*Form*-

Name :
Gender :
Appearance :
Personality :
Flaws :
Talents:
Age :
Other: 

- My Forms -

Name : Scott
Gender : Male
Appearance : Tall, thin, with brown curly hair and green eyes. 
Personality : Calm and affectionate. Forgetful and clumsy, with added awkwardness.
Flaws : Can't swim
Talents: Sword fighting  ( surprisingly )
Age : 27
Other: Captain of the ship


- *Forms* -



Spoiler: TheCreeperHugz






TheCreeperHugz said:


> Name : Kuyo
> Gender : Male
> Appearance :
> 
> ...








Spoiler: Beary



Name : Scott
Gender : Male
Appearance : Tall, thin, with brown curly hair and green eyes. 
Personality : Calm and affectionate. Forgetful and clumsy, with added awkwardness.
Flaws : Can't swim
Talents: Sword fighting  ( surprisingly )
Age : 27
Other: Captain of the ship





Spoiler: CommanderLeahShepard



Name : Itsuki
Gender : Male
Appearance : Medium length blonde hair, blue eyes, fairly tall. http://24.media.tumblr.com/e2ade3e7d...7g7io1_500.gif
Personality : Flirty and confident, but sorta dumb and hyper active. He is very friendly and wants to do what is right, but he sometimes goes about it the wrong way. 
Talents: Cheering up (or annoying in some cases) the crew. Also a good fighter.
Flaws: He can go overboard and get to hyper sometimes, annoying the crew.
Age : 21
Other: He and his unidentical twin brother use to come from a rich family, so can appear to be stuck up and snobbish.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name : Kyon
Gender : Male
Appearance : Medium length black hair, grey eyes, glasses, same height as his brother
https://31.media.tumblr.com/edb72ac5...AOS1qz4rgp.gif
Personality : Likes to be calm, cool and serious. But due to his impatient he can easily get angry and loose his temper.
Flaws : Easily looses temper and hot headed. 
Talents: Inelegant and good at coming up with plans. 
Age : 21
Other: He and his unidentical twin brother use to come from a rich family, so can appear to be stuck up and snobbish.
Bonus: http://media.tumblr.com/caf84efd304d...Jbg1qk92q8.gif





Spoiler: Fuzzling



Name : Anne 
Gender : Female
Appearance Basically long black hair with bangs between her eyes, dark yellow eyes 
Personality : Rebellious, likes to do things on her own 
Flaws : Perfectionist 
Talents: Repairing, Navigation 
Age : 25 
Other: Eh.





Spoiler: tokayseye



Name : Teddy
Gender : Male
Appearance : Tall, pale-skinned, light brown hair, wears a dark green jacket and grey pants
Personality : Very flirtatious, highly inappropriate at times. Cool in most situations (that don't involve women), but very childish if he doesn't get his way.
Flaws : Sex addiction, overly competitive
Talents: Mixing aphrodisiacs, memorizing the Kama Sutra, and... cooking. 
Age : 23
Other: Gets riled up ("hyped") at loud noises





Spoiler: aries



Name : Aphrodite
Gender : Female
Appearance : Dirty-blonde hair, green eyes, light skin. Outfit varies, but normally wears a locket and combat boots. 
Personality : Stoic personality - tends to be more of a loner but speaks when she needs to. (although when she does, she normally comes off as rude.) She's a show-off but isn't competitive.
Flaws : Tends to make things worse in the medical field. Very brash - gets what she wants through brute force or without negotiation. Has a huge fear of small spaces and birds.
Talents: Swordsman - fights in self-defense. 
Age : 22
Other: Despite her personality, she attempts to cover up her laughs or giggles whenever she hears a pun or a dirty joke.





Spoiler: lucyhartfilla



Name : Shady
Gender : Female 
Appearance: brown hair with light blue eyes
Personality : Loud and always wants to make friends with people
Flaws : she always thinks people are talking about her when they are not
Talents: staying in the shadow and traps
Age : 18
Other: …





Spoiler: Lafiel



Name : Aria Chelley
Gender : Female
Appearance : 



Spoiler











5'3" (Taller than Sai  )
Personality : Snarky, often comes off as *****y
She is extremely stubborn, and isn't afraid to harm people if they get in her way.
Flaws : Has a hard time trusting others. 
Talents: She has plenty of medical experience.
Age : 25 
Other: Pansexual

Name : Akiko
Gender : Female
Appearance : 



Spoiler










Personality : Quiet/Shy
Flaws : Cannot trust people easily.
Sometimes comes off as condescending.
Talents: Tea Ceremonies/Flower Arrangement
Age : 19
Other: Of Japanese origin.
Came from a high-class family.

Name : Leon
Gender : Male
Appearance :



Spoiler










Personality : Outgoing and idiotic at certain points.
Flaws : Oblivious to most situations.
Impulsive.
Talents: Has a great memory, and is quite well-versed in the ways of metal smithing
Age : 23
Other: He's rich and is probs going to be shipped with Faye.





Spoiler: Fireninja1



Name : Taylor
Gender : M
Appearance : Red hair, brown eyes
Personality : Coldhearted, insensitive
Flaws : If you're a DVer: Come on. Guess. If you're not a DVer: Overly violent, uses physical methods to solve disputes
Talents: bluffing, threatening
Age : 19
Other: Anyone wanna make a bet that I don't get a ship?





Spoiler: Jawile



Name : Ahmes
Gender : Male
Appearance : Tall. Short black hair. Fair skin tone.
Personality : Reserved, but opens up to good friends. Loves alcohol.
Flaws : Alcoholic, clumsy
Talents: Nimble and stealthy
Age : 24
Other:





Spoiler: Myst



Name : Faye
Gender : Female
Appearance : 



Spoiler










Personality : Blunt, Rude, Wild
Flaws : Not good with people.
Talents: Knows her way around a sword and an axe. Good with weapons.
Age : 21
Other: She works for her own benefit; not caring about the others.



- *Rules* -

1. Incorrect grammar will not be tolerated. I understand if English is not your native language, but it makes it hard to understand what you are saying.
2. No God-modding. God-modding is when you or your character manipulates the story or controls other characters. 
3. You have three warnings. If you get three, you get kicked out.
4. *There will be shipping/romances. Be warned.*
5. No Mary-Sues. This is what a Mary-Sue is.
6.Please have fun!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

Name : Kuyo
Gender : Male
Appearance : 



Spoiler




Tall and lanky.


Personality : A very quiet, antisocial person. Rarely opens up to others.
Flaws : He always tries to hide his emotions, so they build up inside of him until it all explodes as anger.
Talents: Good at climbing (up and down the rigging etc)
Age : 25
Other: …


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

Name : Itsuki
Gender : Male
Appearance : Medium length blonde hair, blue eyes, fairly tall. http://24.media.tumblr.com/e2ade3e7d9cede256008cf143977a752/tumblr_mwlazyRPfi1qj7g7io1_500.gif
Personality : Flirty and confident, but sorta dumb and hyper active. He is very friendly and wants to do what is right, but he sometimes goes about it the wrong way. 
Talents: Cheering up (or annoying in some cases) the crew. Also a good fighter.
Flaws: He can go overboard and get to hyper sometimes, annoying the crew.
Age : 21
Other: He and his unidentical twin brother use to come from a rich family, so can appear to be stuck up and snobbish.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name : Kyon
Gender : Male
Appearance : Medium length black hair, grey eyes, glasses, same height as his brother
https://31.media.tumblr.com/edb72ac54d96f29d562ceb548d5c3a20/tumblr_inline_moxmkesAOS1qz4rgp.gif
Personality : Likes to be calm, cool and serious. But due to his impatient he can easily get angry and loose his temper.
Flaws : Easily looses temper and hot headed. 
Talents: Inelegant and good at coming up with plans. 
Age : 21
Other: He and his unidentical twin brother use to come from a rich family, so can appear to be stuck up and snobbish.
Bonus: http://media.tumblr.com/caf84efd304d1e3e0e12f45923eb5245/tumblr_inline_n6qfadUJbg1qk92q8.gif


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

Name : Anne 
Gender : Female
Appearance Basically long black hair with bangs between her eyes, dark yellow eyes 
Personality : Rebellious, likes to do things on her own 
Flaws : Perfectionist 
Talents: Repairing, Navigation 
Age : 25 
Other: Eh.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 20, 2014)

Name : Teddy
Gender : Male
Appearance : Tall, pale-skinned, light brown hair, wears a dark green jacket and grey pants
Personality : Very flirtatious, highly inappropriate at times. Cool in most situations (that don't involve women), but very childish if he doesn't get his way.
Flaws : Sex addiction, overly competitive
Talents: Mixing aphrodisiacs, memorizing the Kama Sutra, and... cooking. 
Age : 23
Other: Gets riled up ("hyped") at loud noises


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 20, 2014)

Name = Satoshi
Gender = Male
Appearance = Black hair, green cat eyes. Tall and thin, skin is pale. has no left eye, but doesn't wear an eyepatch
Personality = Serious and cold. Opens up eventually to people he's close to. Insane, but doesn't appear to be
Flaws = Hates insects
Talents = running fast and fighting.
Age = 20


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Name = Satoshi
> Gender = Male
> Appearance = Black hair, green cat eyes. Tall and thin, skin is pale. has no left eye, but doesn't wear an eyepatch
> Personality = Serious and cold. Opens up eventually to people he's close to.. Insane, but doesn't appear to be
> ...



I looked at your posts/older roleplays, and it seems you do not have very good grammar and punctuation skills. Sorry, but I will not admit you to the roleplay. Good grammar is required.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Name : Kuyo
> Gender : Male
> Appearance :
> 
> ...





CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Name : Itsuki
> Gender : Male
> Appearance : Medium length blonde hair, blue eyes, fairly tall. http://24.media.tumblr.com/e2ade3e7d9cede256008cf143977a752/tumblr_mwlazyRPfi1qj7g7io1_500.gif
> Personality : Flirty and confident, but sorta dumb and hyper active. He is very friendly and wants to do what is right, but he sometimes goes about it the wrong way.
> ...





Fuzzling said:


> Name : Anne
> Gender : Female
> Appearance Basically long black hair with bangs between her eyes, dark yellow eyes
> Personality : Rebellious, likes to do things on her own
> ...





tokayseye said:


> Name : Teddy
> Gender : Male
> Appearance : Tall, pale-skinned, light brown hair, wears a dark green jacket and grey pants
> Personality : Very flirtatious, highly inappropriate at times. Cool in most situations (that don't involve women), but very childish if he doesn't get his way.
> ...



Accepted.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

This might be fun. 

Name : Aphrodite
Gender : Female
Appearance : Dirty-blonde hair, green eyes, light skin. Outfit varies, but normally wears a locket and combat boots. 
appearance (lol doesn't have glasses)
Personality : Stoic personality - tends to be more of a loner but speaks when she needs to. (although when she does, she normally comes off as rude.) She's a show-off but isn't competitive. When she warms up to you, she can be loyal and protective.
Flaws : Tends to make things worse in the medical field. Very brash - gets what she wants through brute force or without negotiation. Has a huge fear of small spaces and birds.
Talents: Swordsman - fights in self-defense. 
Age : 22
Other: Despite her personality, she attempts to cover up her laughs or giggles whenever she hears a pun or a dirty joke.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 20, 2014)

Name : Shady
Gender : Female 
Appearance: brown hair with light blue eyes
Personality : loud and always wants to make friends with people
Flaws : she always thinks people are talking about her when they are not
Talents: staying in the shadow and traps
Age : 18
Other: ?


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> This might be fun.
> 
> Name : Aphrodite
> Gender : Female
> ...



Accepted.



lucyhartfilia said:


> Name : Shady
> Gender : Female
> Appearance: brown hair with light blue eyes
> Personality : luod and always wants to make friends with people
> ...



Accepted. Try your best to use good grammar, I know that you struggle.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 20, 2014)

(I will thanks)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

Name : Aria
Gender : Female
Appearance : 



Spoiler










5'3" (Taller than Sai  )
Personality : Snarky, often comes off as *****y
She is extremely stubborn, and isn't afraid to harm people if they get in her way.
Flaws : Has a hard time trusting others. 
Talents: She has plenty of medical experience.
Age : 25 
Other: Pansexual


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Name : Taylor
Gender : M
Appearance : Red hair, brown eyes
Personality : Coldhearted, insensitive
Flaws : If you're a DVer: Come on. Guess. If you're not a DVer: Overly violent, uses physical methods to solve disputes
Talents: bluffing, threatening
Age : 19
Other: Anyone wanna make a bet that I don't get a ship?


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> [[reserve]]



I'm giving you a chance. Stay committed this time.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> I'm giving you a chance. Stay committed this time.



I don't need to be told that you're ignoring me because I have a life either.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I don't need to be told that you're ignoring me because I have a life either.



You let yourself be ignored.
Keep jabbing at me and I WILL deny you access to this Roleplay. Get over it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*/start Roleplay*

I stand at the side of my ship as I survey my new crew, which is standing below on the docks.
"Ello, Mates. Welcome to my ship, the Jade Dagger!" I guesture behind me.
"Feel free to board and get to know your way around."


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

(( Oh, god. Uh. Okay. ))

Aphrodite stood silently by the boat. She's seen better ships before - she's going to have to get used to this. She scanned the others' faces. Nothing special, she decided. She decided she better introduce herself later and explore the ship instead.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> When will this start? :3



( Just started. )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow at the man before sighing and boarding the ship.

".... Aria."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"I'm your captain, Scott. Pleased to meet you."
I smile at the girl before turning around. "Everyone on board! We're setting sail soon."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

(Kyon is blue) I put my glasses up to my face and sigh. _So we're pirates now? Jeez, this just keeps getting weirder and weirder, but I need money... Ugh.. Wow, I have hit a new low... I guess it couldn't get any worse..._
(Itsuki can be black) I grab my brother happily by the shoulder, rubbing my cheek against his. “Woo Hoo! Pirates sound cool~!” 
_Why is my brother a moron?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I glance down at the others.

_..... What the hell is wrong with the blonde kid....?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I glance at the rest of the crew on the dock before boarding the ship.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 20, 2014)

"Hi I am shady" I say as I walk on to the ship.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I skip happily aboard and my brother face palms, walking behind me. "So, are you captain hook? Ohhhh! Do you have a peg leg-?! Ouch!"
I slap him on the head and fold my arms. "Itsuki, shhh."


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I fix my hat before boarding. I take the captain's hand and shake it. "Anne." I wave and walk around, getting used to everything. "Hmm..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

After seeing everyone board the ship safely, I stand on a barrel.
"Like I said before, I am Scott, your captain. And no, I don't have a peg leg."
I sniff.
"What was I saying again?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I mentally facepalm.

_...... I should've joined another crew._


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

Aphrodite wasn't paying attention to whatever.. what was his name? Scoot? She decided to just call him "captain" for now. At least it was respectful. She decided to keep her trap shut for now and inspected the boat for any distinguishing features she should note.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"So do you have a hook for a hand?" I ask with a cute face.
_Is there anyone sane on this ship?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"OHYES. We have a set of rules on this ship. No killing each other." I bow.
"That is all. We set sail momentarily to the Ruby Isles."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

"...... Well it's nice meeting you all, but where can I set up?"


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 20, 2014)

I look around at the peope and Then I think to my self _They are talking about me I know it._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I look around, wanting to talk to anyone sane.
"Sounds cool." I say and fold my arms.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Dorms are underneath. Hammocks and such."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_...Isn't no killing eachother obvious?_ I explore the ship for a short while until we're ready to set sail, so I know my way around.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

Dorms? Well, she was going to have to get used to that. She used to have to share a room with her two brothers. "How many dorms are there, exactly?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"We will need a navigator. Anybody here have any navigation skills?"

"By Dorms, I mean two rooms. One for the men, one for the women."


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

_How am I going to stay with these people?_ I nod at the captain and raise my hand. "I have some skill."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I frown. ".... Do you have a room for medical care?"

_..... Did I really just join a ship that has no need for a doctor...? _


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"I was getting to that. Medical care would be good. We have a small room next to the captain's quarters, that should do."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Can you steer us? North from here is where we're heading."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 20, 2014)

I board the ship and look around, trying to scope out a girl that looks easy enough.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

Aphrodite grimaced - sharing a room again. She took light steps under the deck and saw that the door to the dorm was open. Someone was in here. What was she supposed to say? She decided to stay quiet and dropped her satchel on the hammock she claimed as hers.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I go up to the captain and put my hands on my hips and wink at him. "Can I be first matttteee~?"
I slap my brother on the head again and pull him back. "Bad Itsuki, bad!"


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I take out the compass I had in my pocket and it points north. "Aye, I can."

- - - Post Merge - - -



aries said:


> Aphrodite grimaced - sharing a room again. She took light steps under the deck and saw that the door to the dorm was open. Someone was in here. What was she supposed to say? She decided to stay quiet and dropped her satchel on the hammock she claimed as hers.




( Aries, sorry to say but I edited that post </3 )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I nod. "Thanks."

_..... No way in hell I'm sleeping in the same room as these people. I'll just take naps in the med room._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I go below deck to check out the dorms. They're separated into two rooms, so guys and girls are seperate. I quickly go into the guys room to see what it's like.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Great. Get on it."
I turn to the blonde man.
"Uh, no. That position won't be taken until I find someone who doesn't accuse me of having a hook for a hand."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"Pffffffft, every captain needs a hook for a hand." I stick my tongue out and grab a knife. "Let me help you with that."
I grab Mr Knife and through it in the sea. "I'm so sorry, my brother can be a bit... Strange..."


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 20, 2014)

I go and find the girls dorms and to decide were I would sleep.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"I can see that." I tilt my head.
"Any skills you two have?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I take out the compass I had in my pocket and it points north. "Aye, I can."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(( Nah, it's fine. Aphrodite is a loner and she probably didn't want to talk to her anyway. ^^ ))

Well, she was planning on sitting there the entire day. She didn't want to do nothing, though. She felt like she had to be useful. Aphrodite tucked a short blade into her belt and headed onto the deck again. She kept wondering why she was here in the first place.. if only she could remember.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I take my jacket off and leave in on the hammock farthest from the door, claiming it as my own, and them head back up to the deck.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I crookedly smile and run up the steps to the the quarter mast and put my hands on the wheel. _Ahh, feels good to touch one o' these again._ I turn my head back and yell, "Can anyone raise the sails? It's mighty windy, I'll tell ya'!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> "I can see that." I tilt my head.
> "Any skills you two have?"


"We both were raised in Japan under rich families and we got the best education. So I am good with making plans if you need any. I don't know about my brother though." I say in a posh voice.
"I can... Stand around and look pretty?"
"Idiot."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Whoever's good at climbing, get in the crow's nest! Raise the sails, hoist the anchor!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_That seems like my forte,_ I think, climbing up to the crow's nest with ease.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I walk around the ship.
"I'm sorry about my brother..." I say to Scott.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I smirk.

_.... Rich kids._

I glance at the ocean. 

_..... A life at sea. Maybe this won't be that bad._


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I see someone scurry up the crow's nest. "Thanks, mate! Hoist 'em sails!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 20, 2014)

I casually walk over to the girl manning the ship's wheel. "Whazzup?" I say coolly.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Edited in form on page 2. Not OOC yet since it ain't approved


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I casually walk over to the girl manning the ship's wheel. "Whazzup?" I say coolly.




I look him up and down, then look him in the eyes and smirk. "Eh, what do we have here?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I walk around the ship.
> "I'm sorry about my brother..." I say to Scott.



Aphrodite looked around again. She noticed that nobody was talking to anyone other than themselves or to the captain. Maybe she should try talking to someone. At least, that's what her father would bark at her. She decided to a tall pair of men she was quite curious about since she boarded the ship. "...Ah, hello."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I raise the anchor.
"We're ready!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I walk slowly to the side of the ship and shiver when a cold breeze hits me. 

_Ugh...._

I take a deep breath.

"Just stay calm...." I mutter.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I walk up to a girl on the side of the ship.
"Seasick already?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite looked around again. She noticed that nobody was talking to anyone other than themselves or to the captain. Maybe she should try talking to someone. At least, that's what her father would bark at her. She decided to a tall pair of men she was quite curious about since she boarded the ship. "...Ah, hello."



"Hello ma'am."
"Heyyyy~" I say with a flirty wink.
"Don't do that..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 20, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I look him up and down, then look him in the eyes and smirk. "Eh, what do we have here?"



"Anything you want me to be." I say with a wink.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

"Break me heart and I'll break ye legs."

I look away from him and towards Scott. "Eh matey, let's sail!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I glance at Scott. ".... Nope. I'd be a ****ty doctor if I got seasick."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Aye!"
I feel the ship finally start moving.

"Makes sense. You one of those types who would rather do nothing then be rowdy?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I start to walk off to the side of the ship and press my glasses against my face and sigh. _ I was RICH?! Why the hell am I on this... Peasant ship? _


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Hello ma'am."
> "Heyyyy~" I say with a flirty wink.
> "Don't do that..."



"Do you two know one another?" Aphrodite asked, deciding not to acknowledge the blonde one's wink. "I apologize if I was too forward - I was just.. well, wondering." She tapped her heel on the deck, putting a hand on her hip.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I start to turn the ship out of the dock as the wind picks up the sails and moves.


I take out my compass from earlier and see if I'm going the right way. I squint one eye. "Wait, wasn't this facin' another way earlier?" I shake my head and look back up, going the way the compass points.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I settle myself down in the crow's nest as we start sailing, and look around at the ocean on three sides of us as well as the dock on the last side that is still in view. _...This is the perfect job for me, I barely have to talk to anyone..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I tuck my hair behind my ear.

".... I dislike nothing happening, but I also dislike everything occurring at once."

_..... I bet he won't understand. They never do._

I bite my lip.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

_Fu*k. Run!_ I jump into the water and swim, and manage to grab onto some netting.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 20, 2014)

I walk out of the dorms and go back the deck of the ship.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> "Do you two know one another?" Aphrodite asked, deciding not to acknowledge the blonde one's wink. "I apologize if I was too forward - I was just.. well, wondering." She tapped her heel on the deck, putting a hand on her hip.


I notice my brother walked away. "We are brothers." I say with a shrug.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I notice my brother walked away. "We are brothers." I say with a shrug.



"You're.. brothers. You look more like a caretaker than a brother - all I've seen you do with him was correct his doing." Aphrodite didn't realize the rudeness or how straightforward she was being - it was just part of her character. "Why'd you decide to come here anyway?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

I pull myself up onto the deck and make a beeline for a lower deck. (bbl)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 20, 2014)

"Suit yourself." I say, and lean against a rail, content with undressing her in my mind.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> "You're.. brothers. You look more like a caretaker than a brother - all I've seen you do with him was correct his doing." Aphrodite didn't realize the rudeness or how straightforward she was being - it was just part of her character. "Why'd you decide to come here anyway?"



"Caretaker?!" I feel tears in my eyes, but decide to be manly and act like I am fine. "I-I came here because... We needed money..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Overwhelmed?" I suggest.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Caretaker?!" I feel tears in my eyes, but decide to be manly and act like I am fine. "I-I came here because... We needed money..."



"Money?" She twirled her hair around her finger, thinking about what he's said. "I have some I could spare. It could last you a week at the most," she said, cocking her head.

(( Geez, he seems to be taking that pretty hard. ))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I tilt my head. ".... Close, but not exactly." 

I sigh and meet his eyes. "I'm glad to leave this town, but at the same time, I can't help but feel guilt for running away."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

Since we've just set off and won't be near anything for a while, I figure I can go back down to the deck for a little while. I climb down the rigging quickly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> "Money?" She twirled her hair around her finger, thinking about what he's said. "I have some I could spare. It could last you a week at the most," she said, cocking her head.
> 
> (( Geez, he seems to be taking that pretty hard. ))


"N-N-No! I couldn't take your money." I say and sigh. "We use to be _reeeeaaalllyyy_ rich, but we lost everything. Me and my brother can get by on our own. Thanks though."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"I think I understand. You crave the feel of freedom, but feel guilty about leaving. I felt the same way when I started sailing."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I start to walk along, pushing my glasses up. _I hate it already._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

Not used to climbing on rope rigging, about a third of the way up I lose my grip and fall.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> "I think I understand. You crave the feel of freedom, but feel guilty about leaving. I felt the same way when I started sailing."



I shake my head slowly. ".... No, not freedom. I..... do not wish to be free, but rather.... simply not oppressed."


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I look over at the man from earlier. He has a thoughtful look on his face. "What'cha thinkin' 'bout, aye?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I notice someone fall above me and I panic. _This is my chance to look like a strong hero-!_ The person crashes into me and I get crushed by his butt. _Or not._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

Expecting a hard landing, I close my eyes and brace myself, but instead I land on something softer. _Oh God, did I land on someone?_ I quickly get up, and look down at the man I hit. "Uh... Sorry..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"..."
I think for a moment. 
"I can't say I understand. I'll see you later, then."
I head to my captain's quarters.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "N-N-No! I couldn't take your money." I say and sigh. "We use to be _reeeeaaalllyyy_ rich, but we lost everything. Me and my brother can get by on our own. Thanks though."



"...Interesting." Aphrodite narrowed her eyes - and with a snort, she whipped her head away and walked back down towards the dorms. _"Is this what normal guys are like?"_ She heaved out a sigh and decided to explore the lower deck a bit.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"My... Face..." My glasses had been knocked off, and I am blind without them. "Oh god, where did they go?!" I panic and start crawling to find them.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_What's he looking for?_ I look around us and spot a pair of glasses a little way behind where he's looking. I pick them up and tap the person on the shoulder to get his attention.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"Argh! What is it?! A ghost? Please not a ghost, oh god..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

"...Your glasses..." I mutter, holding them out to him.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I watch Scott as he leaves.

"..... Didn't expect you to."

I turn around and continue staring at the water.

_..... I only need myself in this world. Love over complicate things. I'm sorry, dad... I just.... couldn't marry him._


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I sit down in a chair and sigh.
"How are we ever going to get muffins..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"Muuuuufins~?" I say to the captain, I had hidden under his bed, already messing around in bordem.
"Oh." I take them on and put them on, trying to act chill and cool. "Thanks _ma'am._" I do not realize he is a boy because of my bad eye sight.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_Ma'am? Is his eyesight that bad, or do I just look like a girl?_


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

Aphrodite slumped onto her hammock. That was an awkward conversation. But she had to admit, the blonde one wasn't bad, and neither was four-eyes.. but they were annoying.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I sigh and head to the Medical room. ".... Guess it's time to unpack my stuff."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

When my eye sight adjusts, I look back at him. "Oh... You might be a boy? I can't tell."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"BLOOD SEA URCHI—oh, it's you. What are you doing here?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"I got sorta bored out there, so I wanted to explore." I say getting up and stretching.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

"..." _Maybe it's just his eyesight... I should probably try to talk to him, I need to get to know at least one person on this ship..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Under my bed..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I notice he doesn't talk. "Ma'am- or Sir, are you okay?" _Maybe this one is insane too? Greeeat._
"Well to be honest I was looking through your draws then you came in so I hid." I say quickly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I hesitate for a long while before finally saying, "I'm fine." _Should I introduce myself..?_ "I'm Kuyo..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Uhhh..get out." I say, annoyed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I quickly unpack my stuff. ".... He wasn't kidding when he said the room's small."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I miss hear him. "Yoyo?" I press my glasses against my face and smirk. "Thats a... silly name..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Come onnnn! I was just trying to find a peg leg or a hook! All I could find was your underwear..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_...Yoyo?_ I shake my head. "No, Kuyo..." I say a little louder.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't hear him. "So, Yoyo, I'm Kyon."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"I DON'T HAVE ANY PEG LEGS!" I exclaim.
Fed up, I hoist him by his collar and dump him outside.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I bang at the door after getting dropped outside. "Hey! Come on, I was just looking!" I hold up some of his underwear I swiped. "Fine, I guess I will hang this on the flag pole... hehe."


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

_"Maybe I shouldn't have left home. It was all her fault. Well, maybe this is for the better."_ Aphrodite stared up at the ceiling - hopefully this trip wouldn't be too boring. She has to get to know some other people, but she was never too good at making friends. She is too rude, they say. She couldn't stop herself - it just comes out. She didn't even notice that someone else was in the room.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_Great, now he's going to call me Yoyo every time he sees me... Oh well, I doubt I'll be talking to him much..._ I smile slightly, to acknowledge that I got his name.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I peer into the hallway. ".... You alright there...?"

(( to Itsuki  ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

My face turns red.
"Give me those!" I swipe the underwear back from him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

_She or he I don't know is pretty shy..._ "So Yoyo, are you okay? Did my face hurt your butt when you fell?" I ask seriously.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 20, 2014)

"Oh, nothing..." I say. I continue to stare with a coy smile, memorizing her body. ((idfk I'm just making this guy as sleazy as possible))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

They are ripped out my hands. "No fair!"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

_Okay Taylor, now find a barrel (roll, barrel roll, do a barrel barrel roll, do a barrel roll!) and hide yourself in it._ The belowdeck was dark and I tripped on something. And I think I may have also broken something valuable as well. Loudly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

"I'm fine..." I get embarrassed by his question, but don't show it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"You don't talk much..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I frown at the two men. "Seriously. What. The. Hell. Is. Going. On."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"WE ARE PLAYING WITH HIS UNDERWEAR!" I shout at her.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"HE THOUGHT IT WOULD BE FUNNY TO STEAL MY UNDERWEAR AND THREATEN TO HANG IT ON THE FLAGPOLE!"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

OH SO WE DID DO PIRATES?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I stay silent. _Maybe I should have just stayed up in the crow's nest..._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Jawile said:


> OH SO WE DID DO PIRATES?



(Indeed, captain.)

_Phew, nobody noticed me. That's good._ I guess I'll keep looking around...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"Well he wouldn't let me look at his peg leg!" I snap. "Fine, lets make this fair. I get your underwear," I start to unbotton my trousers. "And you can have mine. That's fair right?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I stifle my laughter. "..... Interesting." I glance at the blonde kid. ".... I'm Aria, by the way. I'm also the resident medic."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"So..." I grab at his chest. "Yep. Defo a boy. Sorry I had to check."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Nice to meet you Aria."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I quickly grab the man's arm. "No one is stripping in the hallway."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I quickly step away from him. _..What was that about?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"Fiiiiine..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"God..what was his brother's name..HEY! THE KID WITH THE INSANE BROTHER! GET HIM UNDER CONTROL!" I yell.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I tilt my head. "Huh?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I glance between him and the crow's nest. _Maybe I should just go back up..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"Be right back Yoyo, I think my brother has killed someone... Or stolen someone's underwear again, I SWEAR he keeps getting us kicked out of ALL our jobs..." I rush off to where my brother is.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

(FoxWolf says "The Jade Dagger" sounds like a ripoff of DV)


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

Although Aphrodite was in the girls' dorm, she could perfectly hear what was going on. Could a girl get any time to herself? She wished she could go out and kick someone - but that would draw suspicion. What would a nice person do..?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_...Yep, I'm definitely going back up..._ I watch Kyon leave, then climb back up the rigging.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"I need a break and some scotch.."
I rub my forehead and go back inside.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"...... I better leave him for now ..... Jeeeeez, what's his problem?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"IDIOT!" I reach my brother and slap him on the head.
"Ouch!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

"..... Well, it was nice meeting you two, try not to steal clothes next time." I walk back into the med room.

_Nope. Not dealing with that._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

I sneak back on deck, and shyly call. "Hi..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

Once I get to the crow's nest, I look back down at the deck, trying to spot Kyon to work out why he suddenly left. Instead, I see another man, who I didn't see earlier. _Where'd he come from?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I drag my brother by the arm. _Why is he always like this?_
I notice a man on deck. "Hey."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

I look around, and end up looking up at the crow's nest.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I scribble down a few notes onto a paper.

"..... You know life sucks when writing is the only thing keeping you sane."

I stretch in my seat.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I notice him look up. _He definitely didn't come on with the rest of us..._


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

Aphrodite got bored and decided to practice her sword on the deck where she knew she wouldn't hit anyone. She found an empty spot - but paused to think. Was she too rude before to that blonde guy? She noticed his eyes were wet earlier. Was he crying? She wasn't going to confront him now. Only if he walks up to her.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I notice the girl from earlier and look away, still offended from her words.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 20, 2014)

(I am back can some one tell me what has happened so far)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I head back to the deck.

_Just need some fresh air..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

lucyhartfilia said:


> (I am back can some one tell me what has happened so far)



( It's not that many pages. )

( Does anybody object to a timeskip to the next day so they can reach their destination? )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

(I'm fine with a timeskip )


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sexy boiiiii Scotty )


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

Name : Ahmes
Gender : Male
Appearance : Tall. Short black hair. Fair skin tone.
Personality : Reserved, but opens up to good friends. Loves alcohol.
Flaws : Alcoholic, clumsy
Talents: Nimble and stealthy
Age : 24
Other:


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

Jawile said:


> Name : Ahmes
> Gender : Male
> Appearance : Tall. Short black hair. Fair skin tone.
> Personality : Reserved, but opens up to good friends. Loves alcohol.
> ...



Accepted. Get onto the ship in some way.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*~Magical Timeskip to the next morning~*


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

I wake up, still sitting in the crate. I look out, clutching a dagger. _Okay, I'm on the ship. I wonder if anyone is on the deck yet..._ I get out of the crate, sneaking my way out of the hold. (I'll continue when I get home)


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

Aphrodite had to look at the sea to calm herself down. She got onto this boat to get _away_ from those dark thoughts. Why wasn't it working?! She couldn't stop thinking of her.. her..

She shook her head wildly. She didn't want to make enemies so quickly. Now, where was that guy anyway?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

(and then there is my boys -> http://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9lwxvfrhb1qawq0no1_500.gif )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I wake up in the morning after falling asleep in the crow's nest. I look around, and spot an island quite far off in the distance. _Is that where we're headed?_ I look down to see if there's anyone on deck, and shout "Land Ho!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I wake abruptly to a yell.
"Wha..?" Staggering outside, I shield my eyes. "What?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

"...ugh...."

I open my eyes slowly.

"Sleeping in a chair is ****... but at least I don't have to sleep with everyone else."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I wake up.
"Thank god, you stopped snoring..."
"At least I don't whisper peoples names in my sleeeeep~"
"Shut it."


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 20, 2014)

(Lol leah but that is not going to happen dos tamiki belongs some one else)
I wake up to hear some one shouting about land.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

(I'll bbl)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

lucyhartfilia said:


> (Lol leah but that is not going to happen dos *tamiki *belongs some one else)
> I walk to the girls dorm and go to sleep.



(But Tamaki is the sexy boy thooooo ;3)


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"What is it..?" I say, still sleepy.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I start to climb down from the crow's nest to find the captain.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 20, 2014)

(Leah it will always be tamiki and haruhi ok I need to get involved so some one notice me when I walk out.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I yawn as I walk to the deck. I wince as the sunlight hits me.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

lucyhartfilia said:


> (Leah it will always be tamiki and haruhi)



(But Tamaki x Kyoya ;3)


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

Aphrodite woke up with a start. Stupid nightmare. Stupid birds. She hazily stepped out of the dorm and looked down the hall. She'll apologize. Today. She looked forward again - but not now.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I walk down the hall. "Stupid brother, he is such a meannnnieeee..." I mummble.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 20, 2014)

I wake up and go to the deck.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

My eyes droop as I hear everyone waking up and coming out. _So tired, gah..._ I blink a couple times and then hear someone say land. I squint and look forward. "Yep, the island..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Ah! Land!"
I smile, and an adventurous glint goes into my eye. "Full speed ahead!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I glance at the island in the distance. ".... How pretty."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I look at the land. "Hmmm, that's pretty I guess..."


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 20, 2014)

"Morning people I" I say.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"..It's rumored to hold treasures. We shall see.." 
I get more excited as we get closer and closer.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

_"There's land?"_ Aphrodite sighed. At least there would be some excitement for a while. Being stuck on a boat isn't very exciting.. 

She decided to sit on the deck for a while until they got there - if that guy was there, she'll make a proper introduction. No excuses. Maybe she'll even throw in the "nice girl" act so she wouldn't look suspicious for suddenly apologizing.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I watch us get closer to the island from about halfway up the mast, where I hold on to the rigging.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I glance at the girl. ".... Morning."


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I sigh and sniff. _Wonder when I'll get some sleep, if ever._ I try to yell back to everyone, but it comes out like a normal talking voice. "We'll be there in 'bout a hour, mates."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I look out on the deck at the sea. "Woaaah, thats so cool!"


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 20, 2014)

I look at the island and say "wow how pretty" and then say "hi" to the person who said hi to me.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Morning, crew. Some provisions are in the kitchen if you're hungry."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I glance at Scott. 

_..... He looks like someone from a painting. His proportions are absolutely breathtaking.
_ 
I bite my lip.

_I don't belong. 
Hell, what am I even doing here. A life like this isn't for me...._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_If it's an hour till we get there, I might as well get something to eat now, then I can relax for a while..._ I climb the rest of the way down, and head towards the kitchen.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I meet Aria's eyes as she glances at me, and look away.
_Why would she be looking at me? From what I saw yesterday, she doesn't like me._

I take a muffin out of my pocket, and take a bite.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 20, 2014)

(I have to go off my iPad has little charge)


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

Aphrodite glances at the blonde. He seemed awfully optimistic. How does he do that? She sighed and walked up to him. "Hey."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I frown. 

_So a muffin's more interesting than I am....?_

I sigh and head towards the kitchen.

_This is what I get for showing my emotions to someone. All they do is judge or brush you off._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

With a snack in hand, I return to the deck, where I lean against the edge of the ship and stare off into the distance while I eat.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Apple muffinnnssss.."
I smile, and eat it quickly.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I turn back to where everyone is gathered. "Aye, could someone grab me a Danish pastry?" I turn back just in time to see a sharp rock about to hit us. 

"Gah!" I jerk the ship left, and it sharply turns, just avoiding the rock. "Sorry, sorry!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite glances at the blonde. He seemed awfully optimistic. How does he do that? She sighed and walked up to him. "Hey."



"Oh, hey! ..... What was your name again?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I fall over, hitting my head.
"W-what was that?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

As the ship jerks, I stumble sideways, and almost fall over the edge. _What was that?_


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

As I approach the deck, the ship jerks. I fall over clumsily, falling into plain sight. _Crap! How will I be able to steal their treasure now?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I see a person I don't recognize, and stand up.
"Intruder, on my ship?" I grab him by the collar and lift him off the ground.
"Who are you?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Oh, hey! ..... What was your name again?"



"I never gave you my -- I mean, I don't recall giving you my name. I apologize for whatever I said yesterday. I didn't know any better," Aphrodite held out a hand.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

I quickly make up a lie. "Ship inspector, Ahmes. I evaluate ships by sneaking on board, and making sure everything is safe, then leave." I clear my throat. "It wasn't my intention that I would be joining your... voyage."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I frown as the ship jerks. "....What...?"

_It's probably nothing._

I grab a muffin from the kitchen and walk back to the deck.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Likely, THIEF." I scowl.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I roll my eyes with a smile. "Yeah, okay, sorry, nice to meet you _again_ or whatever."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"No, believe me, I am no thief. I am well known on the island Nimbasa," I say, making up a fake island. "Are you familiar with that area?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"No." I smirk, and take out some rope.
"Have fun being tied to the mast."


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

Aphrodite blushed slightly - "Nice to meet you. I'm Aphrodite."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"No, please," I beg. "Let me sail with you. I can prove myself, sir."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

When I'm finished eating, I head back to the main mast, intending to climb back up to the crow's nest. I pass by Captain Scott on the way, as well as someone else I don't recognise from the crew that got on at the same time as me. _I wonder who that is..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I frown when I see Scott with rope.

_.....?_

I sigh when I hear begging. ".... What's going on...?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"This guy was prowling around the ship. He has the look of a thief, and I don't trust him."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I notice her blush and tilt my head. "Is there a reason you look like a tomato?" I ask, not considering what I was saying.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"I promise, I am no thief." I say with an innocent face. "I was evaluating your amazing vessel."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"_Without my permission._"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_I should probably go meet the others, I only know who Kyon is... Isn't that other guy his brother? Maybe I could talk to him, he might be friendly..?_


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"That's the point, sir-- so that you don't prepare! I need to see the whole ship how it normally is!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I glance at the man. ".... Where're you from? And how the hell did you get onboard?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I notice her blush and tilt my head. "Is there a reason you look like a tomato?" I ask, not considering what I was saying.



"I-I don't!" Aphrodite scoffed, kicking his shin - not so hard that it would leave a bruise, but not so light that it wouldn't hurt. "Looks like there's land," she said, looking over the deck.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Took the words out of my mouth." I huff.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"I... I'm from Slateport island." I say, "But I live on Nimbasa island. I evaluate ships there, but I was recently in the area where your ship was. At the sight of your beautiful ship, I hid in the... Hull." I say, knowing that it would be suspicious to hide in the hold.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I call back to everyone again. "We're about there, aye! Prepare yourselves, pull the sails down!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I drop the man, then tie his wrists with rope.
"I still don't believe you."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

(Admiral Ahmes: (don't tie up Ahmes) )

He binds my wrists. _I can get out of this, easily..._ "But, sir, please!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

"..... So you snuck on because you felt like it?" 

_That is the dumbest bull**** that I've ever heard._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> "I-I don't!" Aphrodite scoffed, kicking his shin - not so hard that it would leave a bruise, but not so light that it wouldn't hurt. "Looks like there's land," she said, looking over the deck.



"Ouch!" I grab my leg. "That hurt."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I tie a double knot for good measure.
"Quit with the 'sir' crap."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"I'm just trying to be polite, sir." I say. "I don't think you should do this."


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I look back and glare at Scott. _Is he really tying someone up?!_

"AYE! We don't have time for fun 'n games! We're gonna crash if you don't do somethin' 'bout them sails!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Crap!"
I let him go again and panic.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

With a grin, I dash down into the hull, trying to find a knife.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"****..."


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

(( Wait. What? Okay. Where the heck is the newcomer? ))

Aphrodite feels rather proud of what she's done and smirks at him. "You haven't introduced yourself yet."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I smirk. ".... Not very smart, is he? We're on a _ship_. And we outnumber him."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

Since I'm close to the main mast, I scurry up it and start to pull in the sails so we don't crash.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I look up and see that man again. _Finally, someone who isn't an idiot around here!_ We start to get eerily close to the island. "Please wind, die down for us.."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"God..I can't deal with this."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

I find a jade dagger, and try to slice off the ropes. Even with my bound wrists, I manage to get a little bit of the rope sliced, giving me more maneuverability.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> (( Wait. What? Okay. Where the heck is the newcomer? ))
> 
> Aphrodite feels rather proud of what she's done and smirks at him. "You haven't introduced yourself yet."



"...Itsuki..." I say, a little intimidated. _I think she is going to kill me..._ I blush slightly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I tie up the main sails so the wind isn't catching them, then sit in the crow's nest. _Was anyone else even paying attention?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I take a breath and then go down to where he fled to.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I bite my lip. _..... Should I follow....?_


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

Hearing footsteps, I dive under an empty barrel with the knife. I hide under the barrel, struggling to free my hands.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Where are you.."


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

Luckily, the boy stops the wind. The ship slows and eventually stops. I take a step away from the wheel and rub my face up and down with my palms. I turn and put my hands up. "We're here!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

The ship eventually stops, close to the island. I wait a little while before coming down. _I wonder if there's actually anything here?_


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

Finishing up the rope, I silently put the knife down. I try to stay as silent and still as possible, knowing someone is in the room.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "...Itsuki..." I say, a little intimidated. _I think she is going to kill me..._ I blush slightly.



"Itsuki?" She snorted. "Is that German or something?" she teased, a slight smirk on her face.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I silently turn around and peer into a box.
"...Nope.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"J-JAPANESE!" I shout with a pouty face. "It's probably better than your name..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

_.... What if something happens...?

No. I can't chase after him. Not if it's going to compromise my own safety.

But... he's not that bad of a guy compared to the people I was around before..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Ech..I should clean down here." I mutter, rubbing my nose.
"..he just vaporized.."


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I puff out my cheeks and blow out through my mouth. I rub my eyes with my palms again. _Do these people ever listen?_ I go to the side of the ship and climb down onto the island. When I reach the ground, I strech. "Ahh..."


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "J-JAPANESE!" I shout with a pouty face. "It's probably better than your name..."



"Oh, is that what you think?" Aphrodite took on a serious expression.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

I sneak out of the barrel I have been holed up in..."Damn, I need food..." I look in a barrel, and I see someone also hiding there too. "Oh, hi there..." I mumble.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"WHAT THE HELL?!" I yell, seeing another man.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

ignore


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I decide to follow the navigator girl down onto the island so I can look around. _How come the others aren't coming?_


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

(*MGS ! *)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> "Oh, is that what you think?" Aphrodite took on a serious expression.



(Aphsuki? I ship 'em)

I nod my head childishly. "Yuuuuup."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

"Oh, hi there..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I fold my arms.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"Hey, hey, ssh." I say, dashing away, dagger in hand. I find the man that tied me up, and put my arm around his neck, holding him still. "Ssh, ssh." I stab his legs, and run off.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

_damn that was close._ "Who the **** are you?!" I whisper. But he runs off. Figuring that I should arm myself, I find a bayonet.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Aphsuki? I ship 'em)
> 
> I nod my head childishly. "Yuuuuup."



Aphrodite kicked Itsuki in the shin again, only harder. "We should get to exploring the island," she said.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I look back and see the man that did the sails. "Thanks for doin' that, mate. We all would'a died without ya."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I smile slightly, but don't say anything.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

"... I should go after him..."

I slowly enter the hull.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I feel a pain in my leg after the man grabbed me. I didn't see his face.
Looking down, I see blood starting to stain my pants.
"****..ow.."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

I decide to play innocent. "The captain's been stabbed!" I yell.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I quickly dart up to him and grab his wrist. "We should get out of here while we can, these idiots don't know what they're doing. Go 'n look for that treasure the Cap was talkin' about, how 'bout it?" I whisper to him.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

I continue to lay low in the below decks so that I can't be blamed later. But I'll make sure to just keep myself alive while I can...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite kicked Itsuki in the shin again, only harder. "We should get to exploring the island," she said.


I fall onto my knees and nod quickly. "O-Okay, okay, just stop kicking me... Ouch..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I shake my head, and try to pull my wrist from her grip. _I don't even know her... I'm not running off with someone I don't know..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I stumble and fall.
"Well this prevents me from finding treasure.."


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I fall onto my knees and nod quickly. "O-Okay, okay, just stop kicking me... Ouch..."



"Do you hear that?" Aphrodite heard a cry. "What the hell is going on?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

My eyes widen as Scott falls to the ground.

I run up to him. "****....."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I jump up and grab her arm. "LET'S CHECK IT OUT! ADVENTURE!" I start too pull her off the ship.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had zoned out. _Where is everyone?_


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I see him try to leave my grip. I tighten it. "C'mon, you want to _stay_ with them?! It's like you gots no brain!" I release my grip. "You tell _any_one 'bout this, I'll kill and feed ya to the sharks." I turn and burst off in the opposite direction, in the forest of trees.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

Someone runs up to the man. "I just found him like this after he ever so kindly freed me!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I glance up at the man. 

_I'm not stupid._

I bite my lip. ".... Help me carry him."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Liar.." I grunt, sitting up.
"He must've stabbed me.."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

I help her lift up the man. "What's his name?" The man grunts. "I didn't stab you! I don't have a weapon..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I glance between the girl and the ship. _If she leaves, we won't have a navigator... Maybe I should follow her?_ After a moment hesitation, I head off in the same direction, to the trees.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I jump up and grab her arm. "LET'S CHECK IT OUT! ADVENTURE!" I start too pull her off the ship.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I had zoned out. _Where is everyone?_



"H-hey, aren't you wondering where your brother is?" Aphrodite looks around, skidding to a stop.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

"Scott. His name's Scott."

I wave my hand to the man. 

"Follow me." I lead him to the Medical Room.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I speed up to a sprint. _That one will tell 'em and they'll be after me in no time!_ I chance a look behind me and notice that man. _****!_ I turn back and keep running through the foliage.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"I'm a bad captain, aren't I?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

I help her take Scott to the medical room.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I follow her for a while,  until I lose sight of her. _What if something happens? We don't know what's in this forest... Does she have a weapon to defend herself? Wait... Do I have a weapon on me?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I point to the bed. "Set him down over there."

"No. Not bad. Bad implies that you're doing something incorrectly."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

I keep myself silent as I watch them walk by.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> "H-hey, aren't you wondering where your brother is?" Aphrodite looks around, skidding to a stop.



"Huh? Not really, I would like a break from him. He is sooooo strict..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Obviously I'm doing something incorrectly..otherwise I wouldn't be stabbed in the leg."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

I set him down on the table. "I'm, Ahmes." I say, hesitating to tell her my real name. "You?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

"....Aria."

I cut through the fabric of Scott's pants. 

_Doesn't look all that bad._

I raise an eyebrow. "..... You're a good captain. And every good captain makes mistakes."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"How can I help?" I ask, trying to earn their trust.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

".... Help me tie up my hair." 

I begin cleansing the wound.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Huh? Not really, I would like a break from him. He is sooooo strict..."



_"...Caretaker."_

Although she's already apologized for it, she's still thinking it. This guy was really childish - she had to agree with his brother. "Where are we going anyway?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"Uh... Okay, then." I start tying up her hair, doing so quite skillfully, since I had to tie my sister's hair often.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"I liked those pants, you know.." I grumble.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

"... Thanks."

"Would you rather I took them off?" I finish cleansing the wound.

 "Can you hand me some gauze?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I realise I don't have anything I could use as a weapon with me. I keep going, trying to find the girl after losing sight of her, but I'm a lot more cautious.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I turn red.
"..god no."


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I stop to take a breath and turn. _He's not there... Did something get him? Hmm..._ I decide to go hide by a bush. I get down onto my stomach and watch.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I continue walking, turning to face every little noise I hear in case it's something that would attack me, but nothing ever does. _Where did she go?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I smirk. "Thought so. We'll buy you another pair at the next port."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> _"...Caretaker."_
> 
> Although she's already apologized for it, she's still thinking it. This guy was really childish - she had to agree with his brother. "Where are we going anyway?"



I tilt my head and scratch in thought. "I have NO idea." I say with a laugh.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"What, you want to see me without 'em?" I smirk.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

( I WAS ALLOWED TO DO THIS OK )

I see legs go by. I quickly reach out and grab the ankle, then pull towards me and the ground.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I tilt my head and scratch in thought. "I have NO idea." I say with a laugh.



Aphrodite sighed. "Well, this was a waste of time. Come to the girls' dorm if you actually have something to do," she said, flipping her hair in his face and proceeding towards the girls' dorm.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I wink. "Doubt it'd be hard on the eyes."

I grab some gauze off the table.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

Something from the bushes grabs my ankle, and before I can tell what it is I've landed on the floor, and am being pulled. I try to yank my ankle from it's grip, unsuccessfully. _What the hell?!_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite sighed. "Well, this was a waste of time. Come to the girls' dorm if you actually have something to do," she said, flipping her hair in his face and proceeding towards the girls' dorm.



I blush. "W-W-What is that supposed t-t-t-to mean!"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"May I sail with you?" I ask, hoping for a yes. "I'm no thief, I promise." I make a very convincing innocent face.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I stare at Aria, shocked she actually responded.
I then glare at Ahmes.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Something from the bushes grabs my ankle, and before I can tell what it is I've landed on the floor, and am being pulled. I try to yank my ankle from it's grip, unsuccessfully. _What the hell?!_




_...It's him._ I stop pulling and let go of his ankle. I pin him down by his shoulders. "Why are ya followin' me?! Are the rest comin' to?!" I frantically look around, then back at him. "Tell me!"


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

Aphrodite rolled her eyes and walked back to the dorm. The rest of the group seems to be exploring. Hopefully they aren't doing too much. She just needed some shut-eye.. hopefully those nightmares won't return.

(( Taking a shower for a bit - sent Aphrodite back to her room. :3 ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I shake my head and blush. _She is just teasing you, ignore her._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_What the hell? What's she doing?_ "..." I stay silent, looking at her straight in the eye.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I finish tying up the wound.

I sigh and glance at Ahmes.

".... Lying doesn't suit you."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"I'm not lying." I say. "I'm no thief, I haven't stolen anythin' in me life."


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

"Not talkin', eh?" I stomp his crotch with my foot. "Talk."


(  )


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"...veeeery likely."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Why were you stashed away on the ship? No point in lying about it now, we're technically _stuck on a ship_ with each other."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

_Well, this is just weird I guess, I'll slip out now to get some food I guess ahaha..._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

My face contorts in pain as she stomps on my crotch. _Holy crap, that hurts like ****…_ "...No one else is coming..."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"Okay, I'm no ship inspector... But your ship is mighty fine, and I wanted a closer look." I say.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

"Ya betta be right." I stand up and stop pinning him down. "Remember what I said? Don't tell _no_ one. Now, go back to yeh crew, scumbag." I turn and walk off at a good pace, being concealed by the trees and bushes.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I lie there on the ground for a while. _Why is she just running off...? And what the hell was that for?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

"..... And you snuck onboard why....?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Can I move now?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I pat Scott's head. ".... Only if you want to bleed out profusely."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"You're making it sound even more painful then it already is." I scowl.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_Should I try to find her again? She might get violent again though... Maybe I should just go back the the ship,_ I think, standing up.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I tilt my head. "Really? Blood in itself doesn't cause pain though....."


(( poor aria is just not good with people ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Blood usually means pain."


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

As I walk, I think about that guy. _I don't even know his name. He's a fool not to follow me, just like the rest!_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I frown, puzzled. ".... Only if it's yours."

_.... There's no point in caring about others in pain._


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

Aphrodite was done practicing her sword in her room - she was bored. Maybe she should explore the island.

As a result, Aphrodite walked slowly down to the island. _ "Looks like there're no birds." _ She brought a dagger though - just in case. She might find something to eat, too.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"...you're not a very sympathetic woman, are you?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"May I sail with you?" I ask again, a bit quietly this time.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"No."
"Pllleeeassse, its so boring up on the ship."
"I'm not going."
I walk off and kick a rock. "Great. Now I'm alone..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_I might have to go find her... After all, how am I supposed to go back and explain that our navigator ran away? _Having no clue where she went, I climb up a tree in the hopes of being able to spot her.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

My stomach grumbles. _I should try to find something to eat._ I turn to the left, into an open field.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I close my eyes. "..... It's hard to have emotions in a life like mine." I smile weakly. "The only emotions I recall feeling are anger, regret and grief."

I take a deep breath. ".... It would be nice to feel something else."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I spot a figure walk into an open, clear area. _Is that her?_ I climb through the trees, keeping an eye on her as I draw closer.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"I can help you with that." I mumble, then focus my attention on Ahmes.
"And why should we let you?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"I can help out. I'm a pretty skilled fighter." I say, pretending to hold a dagger and musket in the air.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I tilt my head.

_......?_


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I see a rabbit hop by. I try to jump onto it, but it scurries away and I hit my head on the ground. I stand up and rub it. "Jeez, can't someone get a meal 'round here?!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

_Crap, she heard me.
Run now?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I get closer to the open area, and drop down from the tree. I approach the girl cautiously, putting my ands up as if surrendering.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

I skitter out of the room, dashing to the hold. I pick up my silver musket and dagger.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I turn and see the guy again. My eye twitches. "Do ya take a hint?! Why are ye still followin' me, aye?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

"...I don't want you to get hurt..." I say quietly. _Why did she run away in the first place?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"...where is he going now?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 20, 2014)

(Going off for the night, I'll check back tomorrow.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I stand up. ".... I have no idea."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"I'd go after him, but he'd probably stab me in some way."
_...why am I even trying?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm back.

Name : Faye
Gender : Female
Appearance : 



Spoiler











Personality : Blunt, Rude, Wild
Flaws : Not good with people.
Talents: Knows her way around a sword and an axe. Good with weapons.
Age : 21
Other: She works for her own benefit; not caring about the others.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I bite my lip. "...... I can't exactly leave you alone to go after him."

I glance at Scott. "Oh, yeah, what'd you mean before....?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Hey guys! I'm back.
> 
> Name : Faye
> Gender : Female
> ...



Accepted!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I cough.
"What do you mean?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I bring my face near his.

".... My emotions."

_.... He confuses me._

(( #Quit chat bc battery is dying ))


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> "...I don't want you to get hurt..." I say quietly. _Why did she run away in the first place?_




"Ya _should_ be worryin' 'bout yeself. I can handle and stay alive, thank ya." I turn to leave again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

( Also Myst, to hop in, you could meet Anne in the forest. )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I move forward and grab her arm. "...Why are you leaving?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Also Myst, to hop in, you could meet Anne in the forest. )



(No. I'm the mind-reader, not you. lmfao)


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

"Now, where am I?" Aphrodite wondered aloud, walking along a dirt path. Why wasn't anyone here? There's treasure here, for heaven's sake! Was the captain stabbed earlier? Oh, he was. Yes, she heard the cries - but she thought it was a prank. She saw a girl in the med room earlier undressing him. She didn't intrude. But she knew one thing - she was lost.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (No. I'm the mind-reader, not you. lmfao)




( bwuahaha  )


I feel him grab my arm and I stumble a bit. I look back at him. "I'm leavin' because that idiot crew o' yours can't do ****!" I try and yank my arm away.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_We're on an island, with just our ship, where does she plan to go?_ I tighten my grip slightly, and just stare at her. "Why join in the first place..?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

_She's close.._
I look at her hair, not wanting to make eye contact.
"I like seeing my friends happy. So I want to make..you..happy?" I say tentatively.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

I decide to explore the island, and find a few other people. "Hello?"


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

"To get to tha' island!" I keep pulling, not getting anywhere.


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

_That was certainly close, wasn't it?_ I smile to myself as I move the bag of doubloons from one hand to another. Time to find another ship to join before my last crew finds out what I did.

(She just looted a crew and is walking through that forest.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I nod slowly. ".... That makes sense."

_'Friends'. How odd. He doesn't even know anything about me._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

Her answers just make me more confused. "...Don't leave..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"I know we're not exactly friends yet, but I want to be.."


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I turn and see the kid that stabbed the captain. "Eh, you over there! Could I 'ave some help, aye?"


I go back the one holding my arm. "Why do _you_ care?! Ya don't even know me,


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"Uh, yes, aye!" I go over to the woman. "What do you need help with?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

After walking for a bit, I stumble across three others. Perfect. Maybe I can try to join their crew. I stash the bag of doubloons inside my coat then walk over to them.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

My grip loosens. _Great work, Kuyo..._ I think to myself. _Not only do I suck at making friends, someone who potentially could've been a friend appears to hate me..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

_Ah...._

I smile. "That sounds nice."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"How long do you think this'll take to heal?" I ask, trying to ignore the flutterings in my chest of how close she is.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

The grip loosens and I pull by accident. I fall backwards and hit someone. _Have they actually come for me?_

( That's you, Faye  )


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

I fall backwards and quickly stand back up, instinctively pulling out my sword and pointing it at the girl. "Who are you?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

_Where is everyone?_ I sit on the beach and make a sand castle. "Yay!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I tilt my head. ".... Probably a few days. If you're lucky, you'll be on your feet by tomorrow."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"When am I lucky?" I say, joking only slightly.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I fall backwards and quickly stand back up, instinctively pulling out my sword and pointing it at the girl. "Who are you?"



( hue hue )


I get and face this woman. "Eh? Where'd _you_ come from?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

"You'll be lucky when you're lucky." I bite my lip. "I had a solvent to help accelerate the healing process, but I'm not sure if I brought it with me..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

"I'm asking the questions. Not you." I bring my sword closer to her neck. "Answer me or I swear I will not hesitate on killing you."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_Who the hell is she?_ "..Leave her alone..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

I glance over at the guy. I ask, while still holding my sword precariously close to the girl's neck, "Are you all a part of some crew?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I raise one eyebrow.
"I don't see you as one to forget things."


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

Aphrodite decided to try to turn back to the ship - she couldn't even find anything interesting. She found Itsuki on the beach. "What're you doing?" She frowned - there's treasure to be found and he's just fooling around?


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

_Heh, I like this girl._ "Anne. Now, answer my question. Where'd ya come from?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I hesitate before nodding at her question. _Well, maybe Anne isn't part of it wince she keeps running away..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 20, 2014)

I shakily walk out of the boys' dorm onto the main deck. _That was a nice one. That navigator really spices up my alone time..._ I smile to myself and see that the ship has landed. Out of curiosity, I get down onto the island and head into the forest.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

"... I usually don't, but I was in a rush yesterday. Didn't exactly want to get caught running away."


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

I put my sword down and stow it back inside my coat. I say, reaching out my hand, "Name's Faye. I'm from everywhere and nowhere. Some may call me a traveller. But really, I'm just out for the adventures."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite decided to try to turn back to the ship - she couldn't even find anything interesting. She found Itsuki on the beach. "What're you doing?" She frowned - there's treasure to be found and he's just fooling around?



"I'm making a sandcastle!" I say with a grin.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Running away?"


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I put my sword down and stow it back inside my coat. I say, reaching out my hand, "Name's Faye. I'm from everywhere and nowhere. Some may call me a traveller. But really, I'm just out for the adventures."



I shake her hand and give her a side smile. "Nice to meet ya, but I've got to go..." I go to walk away again.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_Should I introduce myself? I don't think anyone besides Kyon actually knows my name..._ "...I'm Kuyo..." I say quietly. "...Anne, wait..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I walk to my desk and begin digging through my bag. ".... Yeah. I was supposed to get married yesterday."

((  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

I tilt my head, interested. "Oh? Where are you going? Back to the crew?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 20, 2014)

I notice a chick on the beach talking to some dude. I stop in my tracks and turn around, heading out onto the beach. "Hey... you with this guy, babe?" I say boldly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"M-Married?!" I say, shocked.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

"No, actually. I'm headin' out on me own." I wave and continue walking.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

I go back onto the ship, and hide under my crate. I fall asleep with my revolver on my chest.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "I'm making a sandcastle!" I say with a grin.



_ "This guy is really dim-witted.." _ She narrowed her eyes. "Shouldn't you be hunting for treasure? You said you needed money."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

".... Yeah, married. Dad's probably pissed right now, since he was a rich one."

I grab the pouch. _Here it is..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> "No, actually. I'm headin' out on me own." I wave and continue walking.



I wave goodbye then turn to Kuyo. "So... where are the others?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

"But sandcastles are fuuuuuuuuun.." I say with a sad face


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Arranged, I suppose?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> _ "This guy is really dim-witted.." _ She narrowed her eyes. "Shouldn't you be hunting for treasure? You said you needed money."



_Ignoring me, eh?_ I try again, with a genius line: "The only treasure I'll ever need is you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I turn back to Scott. "Of course."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_You know what, I don't even care anymore, she can go and get eaten by whatever is on this island foor all I care,_ I think rather angrily, ignoring Faye completely. I turn around and start to walk back to the ship.


----------



## nard (Sep 20, 2014)

I head out into the forest again. I find a rock and lay down next to it. _Comfy._ I fall asleep from my lack of sleep.


( I'm allowing Teddy to find her if you want, but no funny business, we don't need a pregnant pirate  )


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "But sandcastles are fuuuuuuuuun.." I say with a sad face



Aphrodite frowned - she kicked down the sandcastle with a heel. "C'mon, focus! We need to find treasure!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> _You know what, I don't even care anymore, she can go and get eaten by whatever is on this island foor all I care,_ I think rather angrily, ignoring Faye completely. I turn around and start to walk back to the ship.



I decide to follow her as I have nowhere else to go.

(Tbh: I'm picturing Scott as this:



Spoiler











 )


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"And you didn't want to marry him? Cliche. Did you even meet him once?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_Is she following me?_ I wonder, not daring to look behind me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

"Yes. I had my reasons for leaving." I narrow my eyes.

_He's just ****ing judging me again. 
I hate people like that. They tell you they care, and then they question everything you do._


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

( YES MYST
YES 






)


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

I stop in my tracks when I see a beach with a few people there. Maybe, I'll have better luck with them.

I silently walk up and join the trio.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

As the sandcastle gets get kicked down, I jump up and snarl at her. "THAT was uncalled for!" I say angrily, trying not to get upset again.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> _Ignoring me, eh?_ I try again, with a genius line: "The only treasure I'll ever need is you."



"Huh? Who the hell are you?" Aphrodite turned to the new guy, trying not to appear too jerky like before.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

I decide to explore the island after my nap. I find some wild berries, and put them in a pouch.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"I can't relate, but I get how some men aren't as charming as myself."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I notice her speaking to someone else and I cross my arms with a frown.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

When I get to the beeach, I let myself fall flat on the sand and stare at the clouds. _Now how exactly do I explain that our navigator left to the captain?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 20, 2014)

I get frustrated and say, "Ugh, nevermind." I turn around to see a man and a beautiful young woman walking out of the forest. "Hello!" I say to her, ignoring the man. "And what is YOUR name?" I ask her, giving her a seductive stare.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Smooth."

I begin unwrapping the gauze.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

(Who shall I join on the island?)

I hear an annoying bird screech, and pick up a rock. "Hey, dinner." I whisper. I quickly turn around and whip the stone, missing.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Hey, I'm trying here!" I say, feeling shunned.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> As the sandcastle gets get kicked down, I jump up and snarl at her. "THAT was uncalled for!" I say angrily, trying not to get upset again.



She frowned, thinking to herself, _ "Serves him right." _ She coughed, clearing her throat. "Don't be so careless."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "Trying to do what?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"...Nothing.."

( #Smooth Scott )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I start stressing over what I should  the others. Rather than letting it show that I'm stressing, I instead keep a calm expression and bottle the stress up inside.


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I get frustrated and say, "Ugh, nevermind." I turn around to see a man and a beautiful young woman walking out of the forest. "Hello!" I say to her, ignoring the man. "And what is YOUR name?" I ask her, giving her a seductive stare.



I roll my eyes at his comment. "Name's Faye. If you try anything, I'll cut _it_ off." I smirk.

(imagine she stays quiet and watches afterwards bc I gtg. >~< )


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

I see a man lying on the beach. "Hello?" I start walking towards him.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I touch my forehead to his. "C'mon."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

aries said:


> She frowned, thinking to herself, _ "Serves him right." _ She coughed, clearing her throat. "Don't be so careless."


I look away sadly. "S-Sorry..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I sit up told see who it is. I notice it isn't someone I've actually talked to before, so I just lie back down.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 20, 2014)

"Suit yourself. But you're missing out on _it_." I say with a wink.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"Excuse me," I cough. "What's your name?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

_Holy ****, what do I do? _

I notice I'm holding my breath, and let it out slowly.
"Nothing. It's nothing."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

"...Kuyo..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I start to wander, in hope of finding the others.


----------



## g u m m i (Sep 20, 2014)

Name : Kate 
Gender : Female
Appearance :She has red hair, brown eyes, tiny freckles on nose.
Personality : Sarcastic and calm.
Talent: Pretty good with a sword; but has a burnt-scar thing on her right hand so she rarely fights anymore.
Flaws: Clumsy and is allergic to shellfish.
Age : 17
Other: Has green bandana tied to her burnt hand, likes high boots, but never wears them since she doesn't have a pair.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

"I'm Ahmes," I say. "What're you doing out here?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Name : Cub
> Gender : Female
> Appearance : semi-human, with red hair and tiger stripes down her back.
> Personality : eager but sometimes sarcastic
> ...



Denied. No magic.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

_Maybe I should go up to the crow's nest for a while, that's a bit more private..._ I think, ignoring Ahmes..


----------



## g u m m i (Sep 20, 2014)

Me?
Turns slowly towards sound. "....alone..."
One word mutters over and over again


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

"..... Is it really that embarrassing...?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Me?
> Turns slowly towards sound. "....alone..."
> One word mutters over and over again



*You were not accepted. Please edit your post out.*



Lafiel said:


> "..... Is it really that embarrassing...?"



"..perhaps."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Me?
> Turns slowly towards sound. "....alone..."
> One word mutters over and over again









"I said," I glare at Kuyo. "What are you doing out here?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I stand up. "Thinking..." I walk back to the ship and climb aboard.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I look away sadly. "S-Sorry..."



"Ah, c'mon." She brought his chin up with her finger. "If we find some treasure, I promise I'll help you build another one," she tried to manage a sincere smile.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 20, 2014)

_Rude._ I look around the island some more.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2014)

I climb up the main mast to the crow's nest and sit down. 

(Gonna go, it's past 4am here...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 20, 2014)

I blush at nod quickly. "O-O-Okay!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I pout. "Now I really want to know."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"...I'm trying to make you feel better..in a way."


----------



## g u m m i (Sep 20, 2014)

I re-edited my post. :3 sorry! Wasn't sure if it was a Mary-jane or not!
Gosh this is awkward..how to join in..


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> I re-edited my post. :3 sorry! Wasn't sure if it was a Mary-jane or not!
> Gosh this is awkward..how to join in..



( Mary-Sue*
And no, you haven't been accepted yet. REFRAIN FROM POSTING. )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I back away and bite my lip.

"...."

I begin rubbing the solvent on the cut.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"Ow..I'd prefer not to have a peg leg, mind you.."

_God, I'm bad with women._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

".... Sorry." I mumble.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"No, it's fine.."
I awkwardly look away.


----------



## ethre (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I blush at nod quickly. "O-O-Okay!"



Aphrodite nodded with a slight smile. "It's getting late. We start tomorrow." She walked back up to the ship.


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Suit yourself. But you're missing out on _it_." I say with a wink.



"I doubt I'm missing anything _big_." I laugh then ask, "So... are you all a part of the same crew or something?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I finish wrapping the gauze around his leg. 

"..... So, what made you become a pirate?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

"..My family needed money, so I joined a crew. After they found some treasure and came back, they ended up killing each other in a drunken brawl. I was the only survivor, with a broken ship and lots of gold. So I bought my own ship and came sailing back..to find my family had been killed."
I sigh. "Been sailing ever since."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 20, 2014)

"Pssh." I wave off her comment. "Yeah, we're part of the same crew." I answer, all the while staring at her chest.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

(( What time is it in the RP? ))

I use a cloth to clean my hands. ".... Sounds hard." I rest my head on the bed.


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

I notice his stare and tap my chin deep in thought. Hm... I could possibly make this work.

I smirk and ask, "What's it take to join such an _amazing_ crew? I have a few skills of my own so I won't be a burden."


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

Without thinking, I touch her hair and feel how soft it is between my fingers.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 20, 2014)

"You have a couple of big skills- er, you have a few skills?" I look up at her face. "Like what?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

"I'm quite skilled with a sword and perform exceptionally well in battle." I wink and subtly pull my shirt down; making my cleavage more obvious. "I'm also a great ally to have."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I watch Scott lazily.

_..... He's pretty handsome._


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

I continue playing with her hair absentmindedly. When I notice what I am doing, I stiffen and withdraw my hand, looking away.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 20, 2014)

I reach out hesitantly and touch his hair.

I bite my lip.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I close my eyes, trying to stay calm.
_It's just going to crash and burn. Get over it._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"..... Your hair is pretty."

I notice his discomfort and quickly pull back. ".... Sorry."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I open my eyes, and don't say anything.
_I'm going to screw up._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I avert my eyes. ".... I'm sorry...." I mumble. "I shouldn't have done that. I didn't mean to make you uncomfortable."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"It's fine." I say quietly.
_I really should go back to my cabin.
But why do I want to stay here so badly?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"I'd bet you are..." I say, licking my lips. "You'll have to show me sometime." I smile coyly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

A blush creeps onto my face and I stare at the wall. 

_.... I'm stupid. I shouldn't embarrass myself here. Damn impulses. I wish I could paint his face, it's so perfectly symmetrical._

I rest my head back on the bed.

I begin slowly sneaking glances at Scott.

(( Or she never brought her head up idk ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I smirk. "I'll be able to show you if you take me back to your ship."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I begin thinking of my family. When I think of my baby sister, a tear spills from the corner of my eye.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

My eyes widen as Scott begins to cry.

".... Scott...?"

_The hell am I supposed to do?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I cover my face with my hands.
_Damn. Never show your weaknesses in front of a woman..idiot.._
"What?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I bite my lip. "What's wrong...?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I wink at her, picturing already what she must look like under those clothes. "Maybe we could go back to the dorms and you could show me how well you REALLY know your way around a sword."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"None of your business." I snap.

_****, why did I say that?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I yawn, starting to grow bored of this conversation. "Sure. Just lead the way." _Just have to stay with them until the next town... then I can go off on my own again._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I wince. "Sorry."

_I shouldn't get too close to people like him. No emotions are better._

"..... We should probably get you moved back to your Cabin."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Aye." I mumble.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I unfold the wheelchair and hold my hand out.


(( bc she cannot carry him >_> ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I take her hand.
_Soft.
No, this is not okay. You're the captain, she hates you._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I lead her to the dorms and open the door for her, smiling widely as I do so.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I help Scott sit down in the wheelchair. 

I wheel him back to his room. ".... Have a good evening." I wave.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I see a man who boarded the ship with a woman I don't recognize.
I wave to Aria and manage to get into bed by myself.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I smile at Scott and close the door.

_Alright, time to get another muffin._


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I walk inside the room and sit down on one of the empty beds. _Once this idiot sleeps, I can explore this ship._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I walk to the kitchen, humming as I make my way through the hallway.

_Muffins~_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I sit down next to her and start to undo the buttons of her waistcoat. "Let me help you... you must be roasting with all of those layers on..." I wink at her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I peer into a room as I walk by.

"Hello-" My eyes widen. "...oh."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I slap his hand away. "I'm fine. Shouldn't you be sleeping or something...?"

_Why do I always get stuck with the perverts...?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I fall asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I sigh.

_Well. Guess I'll go get those muffins._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I take a swig of someone else's alcohol flask I find on the floor, and notice the girl at the door. "Not now!" I get up, leaving the flask on the bed, and close the door on the other girl's face.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

".... Alright."

I walk to the kitchen and grab a few muffins.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I smirk at the sight of the flask. _This'll be like taking candy from a baby._ I pick it up and slowly approach the guy from behind.

With one wide swing, I hit him square in the back of the head with the flask.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I hum and start the walk back the med bay.

I wince when I hear a loud bang.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I feel a blow on the back of my head and crumple to the ground. I get a good look at my attacker's long, full legs before the world fades to darkness.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I track the noise back to the door I was at before.

_.... I really shouldn't bother them.... What if they're doing the do?_

I bite my lip.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I move his body aside from the door before opening it and walking out. _Time for the best part. Exploring._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I jump back. "Oh, hello."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I give a small wave, hiding my annoyance. "Hiya!" I say, in a fake but cheery voice.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I try to get a good look of the room. "... Did something happen? I heard a noise."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I fake confusion. "Oh? I didn't hear anything." I frown. "Are you sure you're not hearing things?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"No. Definitely not." I bite into a muffin.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I shrug. "Well, I can't help you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"..... Is Teddy okay...?"

I frown. _Can't imagine him ever being quiet._

(( I honestly have no idea if they've even met but w/e ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"Who's Teddy?" I ask, interested. _Is that the pervert's name...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I tilt my head and point inside the room. "The guy that you were with."

_..... She doesn't even know his name?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"Oh, I see. I guess his name slipped from my memory." I laugh. _So it is his name... I wonder how much the others trust him... I could use that to my advantage._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

_Yes, 'slipped'...._

"Where are you from? We have quite a diverse crew here."

(( no comment on how Aria looks more like a rich gentleman's daughter than a pirate?  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"I'm from everywhere." I smirk. "I'm a traveller. Why are _you_ dressed so fancy anyways?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I frown, confused.

".... Oh, Scott and I just haven't got around to buying new clothes yet."

(( She's referring to Scott's pants but the statement could be taken another way  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I grow interested. "Your boyfriend? I wouldn't expect a girl like you to _love_ someone. Must be a desperate guy." I laugh to myself.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

_Did she really just ****ing go there._

I smile, masking my anger. "Scott's not my boyfriend."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I smile back. "Sweetie, lying is bad. If he's bad in bed, you can only blame the size not the man."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"Except he's not my boyfriend. Or my lover."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Why else would you two destroy each other's clothes?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"We have our reasons."

_'Reasons'. I'm just the goddamn medic. Shouldn't be too hard to say._

"What's your relationship with Teddy?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I think for a moment. _Hm... would she trust me more if I said we were ****ing?

Probably not._

I say, "Nothing yet. Why do you ask?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"You're new."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"Am I? I've been here longer than you." I smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "It's not good to lie."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"Why would _I_ lie? I have nothing to hide." I grin widely.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

My smile widens. "I have no idea why you're lying, but you're most definitely lying."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"Believe what you want. I'm going to the kitchen to grab a bite, okay? Oh, and you might want to check on Teddy. He passed out earlier." I shrug. "Guess the moment was too heated for him." I mutter, "Wimp..."

_Let's see if she buys this story..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"..... Who the hell are you, because you certainly aren't one of us."

_.... ****. She injured Teddy._


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"Name's Faye and I'm a traveller." I smile. "Guess you'll have to learn to get along with me if you want things to sail smoothly here."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I push past her and into the room.

"Oh God...." My eyes widen at Teddy's state.

_Alright. There's definitely head trauma. How much....?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Seeing the oppurtunity, I walk off and towards where I thought the kitchen was. _Finally, the ***** goes..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I begin cleaning up the damage.

I let out a sigh of relief when the bleeding stops. 

_.... If there's anything internal...._

I grab a pillow and put it under Teddy's head. ".... I have to get Scott...." I mumble.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I silently creep into Scott's room and grab his keys. 

"Let's hope this works...." 

I head towards the kitchen.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I walk into the kitchen and survey the goods. Hm... A nice bottle of scotch sounds good. I rummage through the items and eventually find one.

I sit at the table and crack the bottle open. _I could get used to being on this ship..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I peer into the room and see Faye.

_It's a really good thing that there's only one door to the kitchen._

I pick out the correct key and proceed to quietly close and lock the door.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I barely hear the door close as I drink straight from the bottle. _This is some rich-tasting scotch... The captain must be rich but not for long..._ I grin.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I walk back to Scott's room and shake him softly. "Scott, wake up." I whisper.

(( and with that Maddy needs to come back soon B) ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

(Or he doesn't wake up?  )

After the bottle's empty, it slips from my hand and crashes onto the ground. I clutch my head. _****... I drank too much..._ I lay my head on the table and quickly pass out.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I bite my lip when he doesn't respond.

"...."

I grab a dagger from his drawer and head back to the kitchen. 

_Just gotta stay quiet...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

In my sleep, I murmur sleepily, "Soon..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I slowly open the door and slip inside the kitchen.

_..... Glass._

I glance at the passed out woman. 

_Good thing I have the key to the jail cell._

I throw her over my shoulder and start walking.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

In my sleep, I say, "Easy prey... soon, they'll fall."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

_Resisting the urge to stab.
Ugh...._

I see the Jail Cell in the distance.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I begin searching for the correct key.

_It's nice how he keeps all of them marked._


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I smirk in my sleep. "I wonder what the captain is like..."

(Brb)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

_He's mine.
No—
Wait—
Ugh.....
I need to stop thinking impulsive thoughts. I bet Scott hates me, I... shouldn't have pressed him for his past.

Also, where the hell did the 'He's mine' come from?_


I unlock the door and set her down on the floor.

I yawn quietly as I close and lock the door behind me.

The keys make a slight noise as I set them down on the table, careful to return them to their original place. I do the same for the knife. Stifling a yawn, I return back to the Medical Bay and take a nap on the bed.

(( The one that Scott was on  ))


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

( Seems like this is the time to post  )


I wake up to the noise of rustling. I turn and see a dirty blonde wolf. It jumps at me and I roll out of the way.

"What the hell?!" I stand up and turn back to see it jump at me again. I kick it in the snout and it falls back. 

"Heh, I could use this..."

I grab the wolf and pin him onto the rock. He struggles for a bit, but then stops. I pet him to see his reaction.

He gives a little lick. _Good enough._ "I'll name ye... O'Malley." I pet him a couple more times and then get off him. He jumps off the rock and lands next to me, tail wagging. "Let's go!" I start to run off further into the forest, O'Malley bounding behind.


( Yay, friendship  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I wake up from my nap on a chair in my cabin with Kyon reading a book. "Hey, Kyon?"
"What is it?"
"Do you.... Liiiiiike anyone?" 
I blush then hide my face in the book. "Stop talking to me Itsuki."


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 21, 2014)

I walk around and see the istuki kid siting down on a chair and goes to see hi to him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

After sitting in the crow's nest thinking for a long time, I decide I should go take a nap while nothing is happening. I climb down and walk to the guy's dorm so I can lie in a hammock, hoping there's no one in there.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I notice some one walk in. "Hey." 
"Hello, ma'am"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I notice Yoyo. _I wonder if his/her butt still hurts?_


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 21, 2014)

"Hi I am shady."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_I was hoping it'd be empty in here... I guess I'm not that lucky... _I walk over to the hammock at the far side, where I left my jacket yesterday, and lie down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I notice some one walk in. "Hey."
> "Hello, ma'am"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



(He still isn't sure if Kuyo is a girl or a boy? XD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Hi Shady."
I nod then turn to Kuyo. _Does he/she want to be alone? So quite, it's kinda awkward. _


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 21, 2014)

"so what are you here for"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_Should I try to talk to the other people? I only know Kyon, I should get to know someone else... _I stare at the ceiling for a while, then sit up on the hammock.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Money." I say simply. "We use to be rich, but that went down hill." I laugh. "We were one of the richest in Japan haha!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I lean over the side of the hammock so I am looking down on Kuyo. "Are you ill?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"..No, I'm fine..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Oh, I just assumed you caught a cold and are now unable to speak. I have read up on a disease before that does that sorta thing, your tongue falls off." I start to ramble on.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_I'm fairly certain I don't have that, my tongue is still intact.... I'm just not good at talking to people..._ I don't reply to him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I wait for him/her to respond, crossing my arms and raising an eyebrow. "You don't talk much..." I move my hands and open his mouth, still looking down at him/her. "Do you even have a tongue?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_What the... Of course I have a tongue..._ I back away from him, ending up right against the wall.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Aphrodite sighed when she heard the sound of a bottle breaking. _ "Drunk maniacs. That's what they are," _ she thought to herself, looking into a room to see that that guy - the one who was flirting sith her earlier - seems to have been injured by someone. She didn't even bother to find out who. It was none of her business.

First someone stabs the captain and now someone could seriously injure a shipmate. If they saw any newcomers, she'll have to check them if they're trustable. Maybe it was the weird girl with the big breasts that came with him onto the ship. Meanwhile, she wandered around the deck for anything - or any_one_ worth talking to.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I go for a walk on the deck. _Bored, bored, bored._
I pin him against the wall, I grab his tongue with my fingers. "Oh, you do have one. My mistake."


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 21, 2014)

"I am here because I need to get some friends and work so I an get some were to live."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_What the hell is he doing?! _I try to say "Get off," but with him holding my to give it just sounds like gibberish.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I shrug and move away, letting go as I push up my glasses. "Sorry, I was just concerned for your health."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I grunt and lift up the crate again. _Why am I still sleeping here?_ I explore the ship, dagger in hand. I put my long coat on.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"...I'm perfectly healthy right now..." I mutter.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

_He/she is so shy... It's sorta cute..._ I shrug. "For all I know, you could be healthy, but due to the... Lack of hygiene should I say of this ship, I wouldn't be surprised if you have caught something. Want me to give you a full body check?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Instead of doing something interesting, she sits on the side of the deck. She takes a look at her locket - it seemed to calm her down, but quite ironically, she didn't like the person in the picture. It was one of the few nice things she had ever since she left. She heard someone else walking around the deck but doesn't mind it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_I hope he's the most insane on the ship, if he's not I dread to think what the others are like..._ "...I think I'll pass..."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I pass a half-empty bottle of whiskey. I pick it up and finish it. _Finally, some alcohol!_ I wander onto the deck, using my telescope to look at the island. _Maybe I'll explore that forest..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I notice the girl from earlier on deck and I blush. _She was the one teasing me earlier..._ I go up behind her and narrow my brow. "What are you dooooing?"
"That's a shame, I could have found out if you were a boy or girl, you know, I'm still not sure." I say with a slight smirk.


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I reach a tall wall of boulders. _Don't think I can go around else..._ I start to climb, my wolf side-kick keeping up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_He still doesn't know?_ "I'm a boy..."
(Love stage ftw XD)


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 21, 2014)

I walk around on the deck and then I look at the sea.
(Do not need memories of that episode Tia)


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I make my way into the forest, cutting any sort of foliage blocking me.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I narrow my brow. "I'm not so convinced." I push him backwards onto the hammock and start to undo his pants. "Yoyo, this is all for research purposes, I promise."


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

z





CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I notice the girl from earlier on deck and I blush. _She was the one teasing me earlier..._ I go up behind her and narrow my brow. "What are you dooooing?"
> "That's a shame, I could have found out if you were a boy or girl, you know, I'm still not sure." I say with a slight smirk.


She looks up to the familiar voice and tucks the locket into her shirt. "What do you want?" She sighed. She felt like she was in a no-nonsense mood right now. Her thoughts normally brought her down. "Don't you have something to do?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I see a field with tall boulders, and see someone climbing them. "Hey!" I call to the person.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I pull a pouty face and cross my arms. "No, I just wanted to talk to you, I've got nothing to so." I look away. "Sorry..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_What is he doing?! I'm a boy, why can't he tell that?_ I try to shove kyon off me before he can undo my pants.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 21, 2014)

(leah why)
I look at the sea and think to my self _where is my family._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I only pull them half down by the time he shoves me off. "Ugh, fine, be like that." I snap.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I quickly pull my pants up. "...I'm a boy..." I repeat.


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I look back and see that man that I called over yesterday. "Eh, why are ya here?! Don't cha wanna go back to that idiot crew o' yours?"

The wolf growls at the newcomer.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Yeah, I know that now." I say and push my glasses up. _So cute._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"You didn't have to try to undress me..."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

"Huh, what, no!" A wolf growls at me, and I step back. "I'm not on that crew! I'm a stowaway!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

_Well maybe I wanted to._ "Yeah." I don't even apologise.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I pull a pouty face and cross my arms. "No, I just wanted to talk to you, I've got nothing to so." I look away. "Sorry..."


"..." She looked up at him with a blank stare. "I told you, only come if you absolutely need to talk to me. I can't waste time." She started to get up. "You're pathetic," she says, brushing hands with him and going underneath the deck to hear Itsuki's brother and another guy talking. She looked into the room to find that he was undoing.. whatever his name was' pants. She narrows her eyes and sits in the dorm.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"..... Well ..... I didn't mean to..." I look away and walk off, tears in my eyes. _Shes so mean._


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 21, 2014)

I go back to the dorm and sit on the bed not noticing and one else in the room.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_Yeah? That's all he has to say..?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I look down and hold my glasses against my face. "And... I might have went overboard... Sorry..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I smile slightly. "...It's fine, I guess..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I sit down and go back to reading.


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "Huh, what, no!" A wolf growls at me, and I step back. "I'm not on that crew! I'm a stowaway!"




_Heh._

"Well, if ya a stowaway, ye must be good at stealth, but what about yer fighting skills?"

I jump down from where I was and unsheath a rapier.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

(Going brb for a little bit)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I lie down on the hammock again, and stare at the ceiling. _He's weird.... Is the whole crew like that?_


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

If only they had phone service. She would have called a SWAT team by now to get her out of this insane ship. Of all her years of sailing with her father, she had always loved it - she was always made the first mate and she loved how peaceful and quiet the sea was. She also loved thunderstorms - that meant she could play cards in the lower deck. But this ship had none of that. Every second, a pervert teases someone else, someone gets stabbed, someone gets injured, someone sneaks onto the ship. She could tell Itsuki was just trying to be friendly. But he should really stop wasting time on her. There was nothing interesting about her.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I step back again, holding up my dagger. "Improving." I laugh, getting ready for an attack.


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

The wolf sneaks down and bounds into the forest, and emerges behind the man. "Gah, a wolf!" I fake yell. I run off into the forest behind me and try to lose him. When I'm concealed, I whistle for O'Malley to come back.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I turn around, and try to stab the wolf, missing. The wolf runs away, and the woman is gone. "Hey, wha-" I decide to go searching for her. After a while, I give up, and rest by a lake.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I drift off to sleep in the hammock.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I notice Yoyo fall asleep and I end up looking at him for a little to long, and blush. _Jesus, what am I doing?!_ I go back to reading but keep glancing at him.
I sit on the top of the deck kicking a stone with hands in my pockets. "Why doesn't she just... I don't know... Cheer up? She seems depressed but what can I do?! Agh! I'm an idiot!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I move around a lot in my sleep, and on more than one occasion almost fall out of the hammock.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I wake up with a dull pain in my leg.
Feeling better, I walk a bit crookedly onto the dock of the ship and notice how many people are missing.
"...Crap."


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

"If I had done it this way.." She swung around her blade in the dorm. "...no, that'll never work. They'll just get close to you." She sat down at her hammock and tapped her nails on the wall.  She breathed in slowly. Does she have to apologize again? No. She doesn't have to. That'll mean she'll have to.. to..

_ trust _ him. She's going to have to make more allies or, er, acquaintances.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I sit on the deck and fold my arms. _Hmmm._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"How many people are gone?" I think out loud.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I wake up after not too long to find half of my body hanging precariously over the edge of the hammock. _I must have been rolling around again... I hope I wasn't talking... Maybe I should just sleep on the crow's nest from now on._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Wouldn't be surprised if Ahmes ran away.."
I peek inside the Medical Cabin and see Aria sleeping. Carefully closing the door, I fetch a muffin from my pocket and take a bite.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I was still reading by the time he woke up. _Hmmm._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Making food, brb)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I sit up and look around to see if I'm alone. _Great, Kyon's here... Just what I needed..._ I think sarcastically.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I look at Yoyo again, but I we look at each other at the same time, and I look away, hiding my face in my book to stop my blushing. _So cute._


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

_ "Itsuki is actually rather sensitive.. is he fond of boys too? All I said was words. It's not like I hurt him." _ Aphrodite decided that she should respect his sexuality and stay away from him then.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I notice Kyon look at me and then look away. _What was that about...?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"I'm not in any way going to be able to explore..." I grumble.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

..... I continue to read, then stand up to get another book.
I stare into the water then widen my eyes as I realise something, I put my head to my hands. "GODDAMIT, I LIKE HER! ARGH, WHY?!?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I get up and walk out, past Kyon. _I wonder if I can find any form of weapon around here... While we're on an island it would be nice to train without worrying about what I could potentially break..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Hmmm, I haven't read this yet..." I grab the book and sit down. "50 shades of grey? Huh." (dat reference tho)


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Aphrodite stands up and heads to the deck. Maybe she'll have some luck on the island now. But he island - as she looked before - doesn't look like it could hide any treasure. She knew it was a waste of time, but she didn't want to stay on that goddamn ship. Maybe if she went for a swim she'd feel better.. but she didn't bring a swimsuit. She'll swim later, she decided.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I start to roll around on the floor of the deck like a baby. _Why, why, why, why?!_ I don't notice Aphrodite and look like an idiot once again.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I head down into the hold in search of a weapon. It doesn't take long to find a dagger, which I tuck into my belt and then walk out. On the way to the deck I notice Kyon reading, so I move closer to see what book it is.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

_Well, this is NOT what I expected from this book... But I sorta like it..._ I notice Yoyo and shut the book. "I DIDN'T SEE YOU THERE!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Aries, you should join the chat. The links in the opening.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"...S-sorry..." I mutter.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"I didn't mean to make you upset." I say, still blushing out of embarrassment, hiding my face behind my hand as I push up my glasses.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

_ "What's _ he _ so worried about? He's not going onto the island." _ She snorted and looked up at the island. Where should she start? She decided to go along the side of the beach to see if there was a cave anywhere.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I shake my head. "It's fine..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I just lie on the floor with my face on the ground. _I'm just going to stay here forever..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

"oh, of course sir. Hehe." I mutter embarrassed.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "...Sir?" _Why is he so formal? Well, at least it's an upgrade on Ma'am..._


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> _Well, this is NOT what I expected from this book... But I sorta like it..._ I notice Yoyo and shut the book. "I DIDN'T SEE YOU THERE!"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (Aries, you should join the chat. The links in the opening.)



(( My computer's all the way across the house though.. T^T Alright, be riight there. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aphrodite walked along the shoreline and finally found a small cave. She doubted any treasure was hidden in it, but it looked like a safe spot to practice her sword and get some peace and quiet.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Well, at least I know you're a sir now," I ramble in embarrassment. "I mean, I could check again, NO, I didn't mean to say that out loud, I just er, anyway, Yoyo, I er... I don't know."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"..." _This is awkward... Even more so that usual..._ "...What... were you reading..?" I quietly ask.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I kick my feet in the air in bordem. _I'm a terrible pirate. I wish I could have stayed on with those other jobs we had to raise money for me and Kyon. I liked the one when we worked at the bar... But I got drunk and hyper, getting us fired... GODDAMIT, I'm crap at everything, I always mess things up..._

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> "..." _This is awkward... Even more so that usual..._ "...What... were you reading..?" I quietly ask.



"50 Shades of Grey."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_50 Shades of grey? Hmm... Don't think I've heard of it... I wonder what it's about..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

""Are you into that sorta thing? Because er... I might be... I MEAN, you didn't hear that!" I pass Yoyo the book.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"...I haven't read it before..." I mutter. _'Into that sorta thing'? What's it about? _I flip it over and read the blurb on the back.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I sit and get up, trying to act manly and calm again. "So..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I finish reading the back of the book. _This sounds... Interesting. Maybe I should read it, it'd give me something to do... _"...Can I... borrow this..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I nod quickly. "Certainly sir. Oh... Once you are done, er, come see me so we can 'talk' about it."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I nod. _I'm not exactly great at talking to people... But I guess I can try, anyway. I think I'll read this up in the crow's nest, I won't be disturbed there._ I wave slightly at Kyon before going out and climbing up the main mast, settling myself in the crow's nest and beginning to read.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I sit in my room, reading a different book. I blush. _Oh god, what have I done..."_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

As I read, I get more and more confused as I don't understand most of what's going on. _Maybe Kyon could explain what's going on? None of this makes much sense..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I stop blushing, returning to my usual chill persona. I stand up and look in a mirror, styling my hair.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 21, 2014)

I wallk around and g sit in the dorm with northing to do.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

After reading for quite a long time, I near the end. I climb back down and read the last couple of pages as I walk back to the guys room.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I lie on my bed and read another book.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I enter the room. When I notice Kyon is reading something else, I decide I shouldn't disturb him, so I just lie down.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"So did you read it?" I ask, not looking away from my book.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"...Yeah... But... I didn't really understand most of it..." I mutter.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

Once I hear that, I roll off my bed onto the floor, get up, smooth back my hair and jump ontop of him on the bed. "I can explain it to you."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"W-What..." _What's going on?_ I stare up at Kyon from underneath him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I look down at him. "You... Do know I am dead serious here. You do understand what happens in the book right?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I wake up, hung-over, in a small dingy jail-cell. _Idiot... why did you let yourself fall asleep...? Guess I'll have to hope the captain's a pervert and get away from this crew ASAP._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"Not... Not really..." I mutter. "...None of it really made sense..."

(Inoccent Yoyo )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I smirk and start to undo my shirt buttons. "So you wanna do this?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I narrow my brow. "I'm not so convinced." I push him backwards onto the hammock and start to undo his pants. "Yoyo, this is all for research purposes, I promise."



(( so much 'research' ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

_I could always try to break the lock..._ I stand up and approach the door. _Doesn't hurt to try._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( so much 'research' ))



rolleyes


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Hmmm, I haven't read this yet..." I grab the book and sit down. "50 shades of grey? Huh." (dat reference tho)



(( ayyyy  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( ayyyy  ))



rolleyes:x2)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"..." _What's going on? Why is he...? This could only end badly..._ I decide to get out of this while I can, and push him off me.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I pull out my sword and start to pick the lock.

(This is kinda loud btw.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I groan when a loud sound awakens me.

"Ugh....." I sit up and grab my knife. 

"... Guess I should check that out."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I fall backwards, my shirt half open and hit the floor with a crash. "Ouch!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

After a few minutes of struggling, I manage to bust the door open. I stash my sword back into my coat and grin triumphantly. _I didn't screw this up... I can make this work._

(Imagine Aria walking into her just as she gets free. lmfao )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_Oh God, did I hurt him? _I think, now feeling guilty as I look down at him on the floor. "S-Sorry..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"I'm fine, I get it, we don't have to bang."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I briskly make my way down the hallway.

_****....._

I watch the woman. _How the hell did she get out...?_

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "I'm fine, I get it, we don't have to bang."



(( #smooothh  ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"Sorry..." I say again quietly. "....I wasn't... I didn't... er..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I walk away from the jail cell, brushing past Aria.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I push my glasses against my face and get up, doing my shirt buttons up. "Don't worry, if you ever want to do it I am always open." I say and sit down.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I turn around and grab her arm.

"And where the hell do you think _you're_ going?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I push my glasses against my face and get up, doing my shirt buttons up. "Don't worry, if you ever want to do it I am always open." I say and sit down.



(( the #smoothness of this post  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I mutter, half under my breath, "****..."

Then I put on a cheery smile and say, "To go assist the captain, of course."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( the #smoothness of this post  ))


(;3)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_How come out of the whole crew he was the one I met and started talking to...?_ I sit on my bed and zone out while I'm thinking, my gaze happening to fall on Kyon.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

_I don't get it, does he not get the fact that I was about to bang him? Ugh, I don't know._ I push up my glasses and turn back to Yoyo. "Yoyo, you don't talk much."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk off, wanting to find something fun. I notice a crab on the beach and look at it like a cat staring at a mouse. ...... "... YOU'RE MINE CRAB!" I run at it, but it nips my finger and scuttles off into a cave. "GET BACK HERE, CRAB! I WILL KILL YOU!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I snap out of my thoughts, and shake my head. "...Talking is difficult for me..." I mutter.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I start pacing on the deck.
"Why the hell is everyone leaving or trying to steal..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Oh... Sorry about that sir."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"It's... not your fault..." _It's my fault that I'm a weirdo who can barely talk to people... Seriously, why the hell do I struggle so much?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Maybe in time, you can talk more openly." I say with a wink.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

_I doubt she knows who the captain actually is. 
That awkward moment with Scott yesterday...._

I give her a smile. "Isn't that great! I'm looking for him too."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"Great! Let's look for him together!" I say with mock enthusiasm.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"...Maybe..." I smile sightly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I go back to reading and push up my glasses.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I bite my lip.
"What can I do to get them on my side..?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

Deciding not to let go of Faye, I drag her onto the deck.

_..... It'll be easier to fight up here if needed._

My eyes widen when I see Scott.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I lie down and stare at the ceiling. _Urgh, I bet he thinks I'm weird... Everyone else I made friends with did... Who has this much trouble tallking to people...?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

Still absorbed in my thoughts, I don't notice them.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I smirk. _So THAT's the captain. He's not too bad on the eyes. Now, how do I earn his trust...?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I get up and decide to go for a walk.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> _I don't get it, does he not get the fact that I was about to bang him? Ugh, I don't know._ I push up my glasses and turn back to Yoyo. "Yoyo, you don't talk much."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I walk off, wanting to find something fun. I notice a crab on the beach and look at it like a cat staring at a mouse. ...... "... YOU'RE MINE CRAB!" I run at it, but it nips my finger and scuttles off into a cave. "GET BACK HERE, CRAB! I WILL KILL YOU!"



"H-hey! Watch where you're going, you idiot!" Aphrodite almost slit his arm clean off - luckily she noticed him as quickly as she did. "How'd you get in here?!"

(( I finally found a picture worthy of Aphrodite's appearance - behold here :O without the glasses, of course =w= ))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I glance over at Faye and see her smirk.

_DONT YOU TOUCH MY ****ING MAN I WILL ****ING SHANK YOU

........ Well._

"..... Cap..tain....?" I call out hesitantly.

(( She doesn't use Scott bc
1. Faye is there
2. She still thinks Scott is upset at her ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

(She's cute haha)
I stumble as she swings at me, loosing my balance I land on top of her. "Agh! S-Sorry, I was chasing a crab!" I blush.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I turn around quickly with my eyes wide, but they soften as I see Aria.
"..Aria. What is it?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I throw a stone into the water.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I wave to the captain with a mischievous glint in my eyes. _This will be fun._

(Time to brew up some jealousy for Aria.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

After a while I get up and go outside. _I need to go to the forest and relieve some of these emotions or somehing, before I burst..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

".... I— uh.... found her on the ship..."

I motion the the girl.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (She's cute haha)
> I stumble as she swings at me, loosing my balance I land on top of her. "Agh! S-Sorry, I was chasing a crab!" I blush.



She frowned, pushing him lightly off of her as she returned her blade to her sheath. "You should really be more careful. You could've lost your head," she scolded him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"I was chasing a crab, it was important." I say and get up, looking away and folding my arms. _Jeez, she is so mean._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow at the girl as she smirks.
"I'm guessing she's not supposed to be here. Do you know who she is?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I speak up, "I'm _friends_ with Teddy. He said that this crew had a forgiving and gorgeous captain who would let me join after my last crew dumped me on the island."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I pick up another rock and throw it at a crab. It hits the crab hard, killing it. "Hell yeah, dinner!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

_Not exactly a lie... yet not the truth either... I was the one who left them not the other way around but they don't need to know that._ I smile reassuringly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"..... No...."

I glance at the girl. "..... You beat him with a flask."


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "I was chasing a crab, it was important." I say and get up, looking away and folding my arms. _Jeez, she is so mean._



"It's not that important. There are a million more on the beach. Sorry, but can you leave? I don't want to worry about killing you." She sighed, picking up the crab and holding it out to him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I just whack the crab away and lose my temper. "You know, you're being very rude! I'm just trying to be friendly!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Sorry to say that I trust Aria more than you." I remark in the girl's direction.
"Violence against crew is not permitted. I'd appreciate it if you'd _leave_."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

_And that 'forgiving and gorgeous' captain is MINE.
Wait?
What?
I really need to stop doing that. He doesn't even like me, so I have no reason to like him._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I walk around on the island for a while, looking for a secluded area. I spot a cave. _Maybe that's a good spot?_ I get closer and notice that there's people in it.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Sorry to say that I trust Aria more than you." I remark in the girl's direction.
> "Violence against crew is not permitted. I'd appreciate it if you'd _leave_."



I say smugly, "Then I challenge you to a duel. If I win, you let me stay. If I lose, I'll leave."


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I just whack the crab away and lose my temper. "You know, you're being very rude! I'm just trying to be friendly!"



"And I'm trying to keep you safe." She huffed, walking out of the cave quietly. _"Are there any places where I won't hit or hurt anything?"_ She set about finding a new place.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I take sticks and start a fire. I start to heat the crab, cracking the shell a bit.


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I feel a cold, wet nudge on my neck. I turn and see O'Malley. _Must've nodded off._


I get up and start to walk. _Gotta find that kid..._


After a while, I see a figure heating up a crab. I crouch down and start to sneak towards him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I see some on  leave the cave, and immediately turn and walk in the other direction.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"I decline." I say, getting angry.
"You aren't a crewmember. You have no right."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I say smugly, "Then I challenge you to a duel. If I win, you let me stay. If I lose, I'll leave."



I narrow my eyes at the girl.

_.... Scott can't win, not with his legs that way._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

The crab's heat starts to hurt a little, so I set it down on a rock and take off its left claw. Cracking it open, I eat the meat inside.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I huff and stomp after her, following close behind. "Hey! You don't need to protect me! I just want to talk to you and get to know you! Why don't you just make some friends!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I find a secluded area of trees, away from everyone else. I start to release all of the emotions I had been bottling up go over the past few days in the form of anger, taking it all out on the trees using the dagger I found on the ship.


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I see him take one of the legs off. _Dammit, if he eats it all, I'm gonna starve!_ I get so close to him I can smell the crab.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> "I decline." I say, getting angry.
> "You aren't a crewmember. You have no right."



I laugh. "Then you're not fit to be a captain. C'mon, I'll go _easy_ on you." I smirk.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"..."
I grit my teeth.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I toss the empty claw behind me, and crack the next leg open.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I huff and stomp after her, following close behind. "Hey! You don't need to protect me! I just want to talk to you and get to know you! Why don't you just make some friends!"



"I don't need friends," she glared, trying to compose herself.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

My hand tightens around my dagger.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

What about a lover? Jks  I fold my arms and lean in close to her. "Why not?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"I don't expect to win, but I'm not giving up my ship. _LEAVE_."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"I'll give you a moment to get ready. _Or_ if you'd rather not duel, you can just let me stay regardless. My skills would come in handy in battle." I smirk.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> What about a lover? Jks  I fold my arms and lean in close to her. "Why not?"



"When you make friends, all you do is get hurt. And if I'm so rude, please stop following me around." She shoved him away from her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"I will ****ing wreck you if you stay and **** Scott."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "I will ****ing wreck you if you stay and **** Scott."



(She means actual fighting but you guys can take it any way you want.  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"You're not the Queen you know, I... Just want to be your friend... I think your cool... and sorta cute."


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

_It'll be gone if I don't do anything now!_ I creep onto the side of him and get ready to tackle him.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I hear something moving in the sand, but I assume it's just another crab and go back to eating.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "You're not the Queen you know, I... Just want to be your friend... I think your cool... and sorta cute."



Aphrodite didn't bother to listen. She turned around and just slapped him. "Shut up!" She cried, sprinting through the forest.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I tire myself out, and slump down against a tree. "Phew..." _Wow, that really helps..._


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

_And...!_ I tackle him and land on top. _He's pretty light, I guess._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"You're not the Queen you know, I... Just want to be your friend... I think your cool... and sorta cute."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

Someone tackles me. I fall forward, accidentally tossing my crab into the sand. "My crab!" I yell.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

_..... If Scott ****ing says yes....
Wait? am I getting jealous?
Hell no am I getting jealous over a pirate._


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Shut up, dammit!" I take the ribbon out of my ponytail and tie it around his mouth. 

I keep pinning him down. "I see ya got some crab. Don't mind if I do..." I use one hand to grab it and pull it close to me.

I sniff it. "Seems good." I take one of the legs off and squish it with my fingers to get some of the insides out. I take a small piece of it and chew.


"Pretty tasty."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

"Mmmph, mmm!!" I furiously mumble. I try to grab it.


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I hold it away from him. "Eh, that's not gonna get ya anywhere in life."

I take some more meat and eat it.

"Is that what you want?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

"Mmm, mmph!!" I nod my head. "Thmmph mmph mine!"


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

"It ain't yers no more." I take a bite with the shell on accident.

I spit it out onto the sand. "Ew, the shell tastes bad."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Ff crsmph it tamphts mmph!"


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I give him a puzzled look. "Y'know, I can't understand what ye saying, mate." 

I take the last bit of meat from the crab and then throw the shell aside. I get off him and untie his mouth.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

Now feeling a lot calmer, I put my dagger away and walk back to the ship.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"No." I say, for a final time.
My fists are clenched. I step forward, but wince as my injury reminds me of its existence.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"No matter what you say. I'm not leaving." I say, standing my ground, and ready to pull my sword out at a moment's notice.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I sit on the deck and look at the sea, pushing up my glasses.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I feel my belt, but my pistol isn't there.
_****.._


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Aphrodite sighed, walking back to the ship. Hopefully she won't have to see that maniac again. She walked back onto the ship and saw that Itsuki's brother was there. She decided to try and talk to him. "Hey."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

"You ate my only food! Now I'm gonna starve!" I yell.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Hello, ma'am." I say and look at the girl and narrow my brow. "You're Aphrodite, right?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I watch her carefully.

_.... I can't let her hurt Scott._


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I chuckle a bit. "At lest I'M not gonna starve." I tie my hair back up with the ribbon.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> I feel my belt, but my pistol isn't there.
> _****.._



I pull my sword out and point it at the captain. "Any last words?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Hello, ma'am." I say and look at the girl and narrow my brow. "You're Aphrodite, right?"



"How do you know my name?" She narrowed her eyes.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I board the ship again, and sit down on the deck. _That's a great stress reliever..._ I examine the dagger, which is a little dull now after using it so much. I don't notice anything else going on, on the deck.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Nghh.." 
I glare at her.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I sit down, arms crossed. "Why'd ya's do that?" I grunt.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I bite my lip.

_Now or never..._

I tackle the girl.

(( I want Aria hurt pls ))


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I yawn and stretch. "Seems ya aren't the gentlemanly type."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

aries said:


> "How do you know my name?" She narrowed her eyes.



"Because my brother was saying your name in his sleep last night." I say simply and put my hand on my chin. "Oh wait, maybe I shouldn't have told you that..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I get surprised tackled by the girl and immediately strike her with my sword, effectively stabbing her in the arm.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

"Seems YOU aren't the ladylike type."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I wince when a searing pain hits me.

_****.....
I shouldn't have been impulsive...._

I pin the girl on the ground.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Because my brother was saying your name in his sleep last night." I say simply and put my hand on my chin. "Oh wait, maybe I shouldn't have told you that..."



Aphrodite decided to pay no mind to it. "Your brother is a handful.." she sighed, recalling him crying over what she's said.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I wince when a searing pain hits me.
> 
> _****.....
> I shouldn't have been impulsive...._
> ...



I push her off me and onto the ground. I place my right boot on her chest to prevent her from standing back up. "Don't interfere." I smirk.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I glare at the girl.
"You *****.."


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "Seems YOU aren't the ladylike type."




"Never was, never will. Where would I find a place to sleep..?" 

O'Malley finally comes bounding out of the forest and growls again at the man.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I sigh. "I know he can be an annoying brat, but... He has a good heart, he tries his best. You should be nicer to him." I say bluntly.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I move back a little. "Call off your dog!" I say, arms crossed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I watch my blood drip onto the deck.

"Get the **** off of me."

_So much for helping Scott.
Who the hell just stands there?!_


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"No." I say firmly, keeping my boot in place.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I sigh. "I know he can be an annoying brat, but... He has a good heart, he tries his best. You should be nicer to him." I say bluntly.



"It's not that. I don't even know what's upsetting him. He keeps following me around but he just now said I was rude," she stared blankly at the ground. "He called me rude for telling him to leave when he could've lost a leg."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"You can stay..if you let Aria go." I say slowly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"I'm glad you see it my way." I lift my boot off Aria and smirk at the captain.


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I pat the wolf on the head. "I wouldn't call 'im a pet, but maybe a good friend?" 

I go onto the rock he was sitting on earlier and lat on my back. My legs and arms hang off the edge. "G'night, don't anger tha' pup." I drift into unconsciousness quickly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I sit up slowly and apply pressure onto my wound.

_.... ****, it's bleeding more than I initially thought._

I glance at Scott.

(( any comment on the massive bleeding, Scott?  ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Don't talk to me." I snap, lifting Aria up off the ground.
"God, that looks painful.. "


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

aries said:


> "It's not that. I don't even know what's upsetting him. He keeps following me around but he just now said I was rude," she stared blankly at the ground. "He called me rude for telling him to leave when he could've lost a leg."


"It's clear he likes you- I mean, just try and get along with him will you, please? He doesn't normally have loads of people to talk to due to his 'excitable' nature."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I spit, and stare at her. I feel kind of strange, and kind of awkward. I glare at the wolf, and go back to watching the water.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

(I'm going in the bath so be back in a bit)


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I absently play with my hair, content with my victory. _This captain is weak... I'll enjoy my time here._


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "It's clear he likes you- I mean, just try and get along with him will you, please? He doesn't normally have loads of people to talk to due to his 'excitable' nature."



"I'd.. really rather not. I went out here to get some peace and quiet. I'd rather not make any friends while I'm here." Aphrodite sighed. "How do you manage with him?"


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I itch my nose in my sleep. "Get... away from me... ya giant fly...!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"I.... just need some gauze...."

I lean my head into Scott's chest and try to steady my breathing.

_Let's just hope that I'm not losing as much blood as I think I am..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I laugh when I see Aria. "Hey Aria! What'll your _boyfriend_ think if he knew you were with the captain too?" _What a wh*re..._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I take a stick, and toss it at the dog. "Fetch!" I say to it.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

".... Sorry, I don't exactly have one..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"_Suure_, you do. You were talking about him last night. Scott, right?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I smile slightly in the girl's direction.
"Is that so?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

".... And...?"


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

( This is the dog, by the way.  )

That unknown man throws a stick at me. I duck and put my paws on my head. _Is he trying to kill me?_ It flies over my head, but I stay down.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> I smile slightly in the girl's direction.
> "Is that so?"



"Yes. Ask her. Clearly, this girl is in _love_ with you." I laugh.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

"What're ya, stupid?" I ask. "Go get the stick!"


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

He barks things at me, but I don't understand. I get up and and tilt my head. I look at the stick that he threw and pick it up. 

I go over to him and drop it at his feet.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

"Good boy!" I say, patting his head. "Now-- Fetch!" I throw the stick again, this time into the water.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I roll my eyes at her jeers.
"If that's true, I'm a squid."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I sigh softly.

_I like Scott's heartbeat... it's so soothing..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> I roll my eyes at her jeers.
> "If that's true, I'm a squid."



"It is true. Ask her." I smirk. "Clearly, she loves you or else she wouldn't be _cheating_ on her _boyfriend_."


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

He pats my head and then throws it again, and I tilt my head.. _Does he want it or not?_ I bound into the water and paddle up to it. Just before it sinks, I grab it in my mouth and back to him. I drop it at his feet and shake the water off my fur.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Well, I'm pretty sure that my name is Scott. Pleased to meet you."
I tip my hat, and walk back to the medical cabin.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"..."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I get an idea. "Okay, boy." I give the stick to the dog. "Go put that on her face." I point to the girl resting on the rock, hoping he understands. "Make sure to lick her while you're at it."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I feel myself growing lightheaded.

"..... There should be gauze on the table...." I murmur.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I set her down on the bed, and get the gauze.
"..I don't think I can cut the sleeve off. It's too tight.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

_Wow... I did not see *that* coming... Scott's too handsome for her... That'll never work out... I guess I'll have to teach her a life lesson while I'm here._ I smirk. 

_Now, who else should I go meet? I need at least one person to trust me if I want to maintain my position on this ship._


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I get an idea. "Okay, boy." I give the stick to the dog. "Go put that on her face." I point to the girl resting on the rock, hoping he understands. "Make sure to lick her while you're at it."



I take the stick he gives me and turn to where he points. I go over to 'Master' and accidentally poke her with it.

( Also, I imagine O'Malley looks like this ;p )


I feel something touch me, but I just roll over onto my side.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I bite my lip. "..... The backing. You need to untie the backing."

I move my hair out of the way.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I get up and walk around the ship. I soon see a girl. _She looks kind of familiar... What was her name again? Faye?_ I wonder.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I laugh quietly, watching the dog poke the girl.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Can you turn over by yourself?" I ask, afraid to do anything in fear of making it worse.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I get up and walk around the ship. I soon see a girl. _She looks kind of familiar... What was her name again? Faye?_ I wonder.



I wave to the guy. _Might as well start with him._ I walk over to him and say, "Hey."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"... Yeah."

I turn so my back is facing him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"...Hey... Faye...?" I ask quietly, not wanting to say it any louder in case I get her name wrong.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I smirk. "Yeah, you got it."


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I go back over to the man and drop the stick. I stretch out my right back leg, and then the other.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I smile slightly, glad I got it right. I open my mouth to try to say something, but nothing comes out so I close it again. _Dammit, Why is talking so hard...?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I begin casually, "So... where is this ship headed next?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I laugh. "Haha, you're a good dog." I pat his head.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"...I'm not sure..." I mutter. _We can't really leave without Anne, she's out navigator..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I tap my chin, deep in thought. "Oh... I see."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"...Sorry..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I carefully untie the backstrings on the dress, and slip it down so I can get to her arm.
"Hold out your arm, if you can."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"Why are _you_ apologizing?" I laugh. "You did nothing wrong."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I hold out my arm, wincing at the pain.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I shrug. "...You asked a question that I couldn't answer well..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"_So_? I'll just ask someone else. It'll give me a chance to meet all my new crewmembers." I smirk.


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I jump up and lick his face, and then hop down. I go in a couple of circles, and then lay down at his feet.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

"Haha, hey now!" I sit up, wiping his saliva off my face.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_New crewmembers? She's joining us then? _"Oh..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I hold her arm steady with my hand, then wrap the gauze around her wound.
"Stay still, almost done.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> _New crewmembers? She's joining us then? _"Oh..."



"So... we might as well get along then." I smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I obey his instructions. "..... About what she said before....."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I smile again. _Easier said than done when I can hardly talk... At least she seems nice..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I yawn, growing bored of this conversation. _This guy is boring..._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I notice her yawn. _Is she bored because I'm not saying much or something? _"Sorry..." I say again, in case that is the case.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Stop apologizing... it's getting old."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Hmm?"
I finish wrapping the gauze and place it back on the table.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I hesitate. "... I didn't mean to put you in an awkward position...." I bow my head down to him. "I apologize for my misdemeanor."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I laugh nervously.
"No, no, it's fine."
I help her back into her dress. "You're all patched up."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I go to apologise again, but stop myself. "So... um... Where are you from...?" I ask quietly. _Why is talking to people so difficult?_


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I try to roll over, but end up rolling right off the rock and onto the ground. "Yowwchh..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

aries said:


> "I'd.. really rather not. I went out here to get some peace and quiet. I'd rather not make any friends while I'm here." Aphrodite sighed. "How do you manage with him?"



"I don't." I say simply. "He's a handful. But I guess he is a ahem, 'fun' guy to be around."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"I'm from anywhere and nowhere. I've travelled too much to really pick one place to call home. What about you?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

The woman falls off the rock. "You good?" I call out to her.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I wake up on the floor. _Who put this pillow here?_ I get up. _Ow... my head and neck hurt... maybe some alcohol will help!_ I rush down to the cellar and start downing bottles of wine, rum and whatever else I can find.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I hesitate for a while before eventually saying, "Japan, originally...."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I frown and glance at the bloodied cloth.

".... I should probably change into another dress."

_.... He's hiding something._

(( *cough* *cough* This one. ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"I can get one out for you. Did you bring any?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "I don't." I say simply. "He's a handful. But I guess he is a ahem, 'fun' guy to be around."



"I guess so.. he's an idiot though. He's making a sand castle when we could be searching for treasure. Catching a crab when I'm trying to practice.. doesn't he know it's dangerous?"


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

Jawile said:


> The woman falls off the rock. "You good?" I call out to her.




I get up and rub my head. "Yeah, sure..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I hesitate for a while before eventually saying, "Japan, originally...."



"Interesting. It's been a while since I've last been there... it is a nice place." _Plenty of rich people there..._


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

(This is an FN-appr-)

(NO IT'S NOT! Steve is hijacking my account! MISA, HELP ME FEND OFF THE INVADERS!!!)

(FYI this won't happen often, if all. I'm not sharing the account p-)

(Yes he is! REPENT! REPENT!!!)

(He actually isn't. This is just extra drama , but anyways mods don't get on my case for having a second account or whatever haha, this isn't going to happen very often, if again.)

I slowly sneak off of the ship and hide behind a tree, hoping that they won't go to shake coconuts off of it or just look there.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I frown. "Like I said, he is an idiot, but give him a chance will you. If he is so weak, why don't you teach him to be brave and fight? I'm sure he would love _you_ to teach him."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I nod. "Yeah." I use my uninjured arm to point at my suitcase. 

"There should be a white one somewhere in there."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> (This is an FN-appr-)
> 
> (NO IT'S NOT! Steve is hijacking my account! MISA, HELP ME FEND OFF THE INVADERS!!!)


(*James drinks alcohol and chucks the empty bottle off the invaders*)


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

"Huh." I decide to go over to her. "What's yer name?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

([I think Misa was pink when I used her in the underworld?]*Shoots fireballs at intruders!*)
I smile, and nod. "...It was..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I open the suitcase and take out a white dress.
"Pretty." I hand it to her.
"Need help getting it on?"


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (*James drinks alcohol and chucks the empty bottle off the invaders*)



(LOL so much WIIIIIIIIIIIIIN)


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I frown. "Like I said, he is an idiot, but give him a chance will you. If he is so weak, why don't you teach him to be brave and fight? I'm sure he would love _you_ to teach him."



"I don't want friends. And besides, I'm sure that if I did want to teach him, he'd just fool around. I don't have enough time to waste on teaching him. Where is he anyway?"


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

(Guys, no, you don't understand, that ship was-)

_Phew. I guess I could try going around possibly stealing something?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

(BTW, FireNinja is in red)


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> (This is an FN-appr-)
> 
> (NO IT'S NOT! Steve is hijacking my account! MISA, HELP ME FEND OFF THE INVADERS!!!)
> 
> ...



( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

( In all seriousness, FireNinja can post using his own account. )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> I open the suitcase and take out a white dress.
> "Pretty." I hand it to her.
> "Need help getting it on?"



".... If you don't mind."

(( Time for his hands awkwardly brushing her back or something  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"I don't know, I thought you were with him last, I could hear your shouting from up hear. And please be nicer to him for the hundredth time."


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "Huh." I decide to go over to her. "What's yer name?"




I snap awake as the man stands up and goes over to Master. I run over to her side and sit up straight.

"Anne. You?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I smile, and nod. "...It was..."



"So..." I scratch the back of my head awkwardly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Lmfao)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_Urgh, is there any polite way to excuse myself from this so I don't have to struggle to make conversation?_ "..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I help her into a standing position, and slide the bloodstained dress she's wearing off. My hand brushes her back.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

"Ahmes. _Pleasure_ to meet you." I say with a sarcastic tone.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"Well... I'm going to go explore." I wave then walk off.

I eventually stop at a door and slowly open it.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I shiver slightly, surprised by his touch.

A blush slowly creeps onto my face.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "I don't know, I thought you were with him last, I could hear your shouting from up hear. And please be nicer to him for the hundredth time."



"...I will if he'll get off my back," she frowned. "What does he want with me?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_Thank God, she left... I wonder if there are any other books around here, ones that I'd understand more of than 50 shades of Grey..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

Saying nothing, I help her into her new dress.
"There."


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Don't talk to me like that." I kick him between his legs.


I look up at Master. _Why did she hurt him?!_ I gently claw at her Master's leg to get her attention.


I look down at O'Malley. "What? He was just askin' for it."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"..... Thank you for all your help." I look up at him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Knowing my brother, to get in your pants- I mean, he just wants to get to know you."
I go back in deck and see my brother and the girl I was talking with earlier. "..."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

"Argh!" I recoil in pain. "I'm gonna--" I tackle her, and we roll off the rock, onto the sand.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I see the door to the cellar open. "Wuzzat?" I slur. "Whothere?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"It's no problem. You don't look half bad without a dress."
_Crap, did I say that our loud?_


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Knowing my brother, to get in your pants- I mean, he just wants to get to know you."
> I go back in deck and see my brother and the girl I was talking with earlier. "..."



"My pants?!" she frowned, turning away, blushing furiously. She looked down, disappointed seeing that she was wearing a skirt and trying to cover it up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I decide while others are all occupied, I might as well go take a bath. I walk past the dorms, and into the ship's bath room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I blush. "Ah— thank you.......?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

aries said:


> "My pants?!" she frowned, turning away, blushing furiously. She looked down, disappointed seeing that she was wearing a skirt and trying to cover it up.



I nod and chuckle a bit. "Yeah, he is the straight one out of the two of us. Surprised?" I ask.
I hide listening in behind a wall. "... What's that supposed to mean?"
"Anyway, I better be going." I start to walk off.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Leeeets pretend that never happened."
I sit on the bed and sigh. "That girl is going to be a problem."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

After checking that the room is completely unoccupied, I close the door behind me, strip down and get into the water. _Ahh, nothing like a nice hot bath to relax you..._


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Agh-" I close my eyes until we stop and then I open them.


They widen and I blush furiously. "Get. The. ****. Off. Me. Now." I kick him in the crotch again.


(  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I hear a noise and look over the edge of the ship. "What the-" Suddenly my glasses slip off my face and I yelp. _Oh god! I'm blind!_ I start to stumble around the deck. "Where did I leave my spares, oh god... No, I know, they're I'm the bathroom!" I start to stubble blindly across the hall. "oh god oh god oh god."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I stare at the floor. ".... I'm sorry."

_...... Does he think I'm cute or not..?_


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I can feel myself blushing, and she kicks me. I stand up, hiding the pain, and look down at her. "Uh. Sorry."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I lie back against the edge, and close my eyes.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"What are you apologizing for..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I bust the bathroom door down. "WHERE ARE THEY?!" I shout, stumbling around the room, knocking over bottles and stuff. I trip on the towel and fall face first into the water. My face goes underwater and I panic. _WHERE ARE THEYYYYYY?!_


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I see the door to the cellar open. "Wuzzat?" I slur. "Whothere?"



_Oh, god... he's drunk, isn't he? Might as well have fun with this._

I wave. "Hey! Why didn't you wait for me before drinking?" I pout.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_What the hell?! _I instinctively jump out of the water, and grab a towel to wrap around myself. "...K-Kyon..?"


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I run right back over to Master as she stands up.


I quickly get up and dust myself off. "Why, I never..." I turn and stomp off into the forest.


I go to follow, but look back at the man. I whimper, and then run into the jungle.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I lift my head out the water, but my clothes are soaked. "Is someone there, oh god, I need help! I can't see!" I try and get out the bath, but I trip, accidentally rip off the towel as I grab for him to hold onto and fall onto him.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

".... Everything..."

I bite my lip.

_.... I shouldn't have joined this crew. I just made everything more complicated for Scott._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Explain. Please, I'm genuinly confused."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"Kyon, get... get off..." _Wait, he pulled the towel off me... On second thoughts, stay there, at least you can't see much of me like this..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Whose there? Help! I can't see!" I say and sit up.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

"Ugh, I hate people." I watch her walk off into the forest.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I sit down next to him. "....... I'm sorry that I couldn't be of more help."

(( The smooth reply that we all know Scott probably won't say:
"You shouldn't be sorry for something that you didn't do."  ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"...It's Kuyo..." _What the hell is he doing in here?! Thank God he doesn't have glasses on..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Mmmm... H-ello there..." I say with a hiccup. "We have some unfinished business..." I say, holding up a bottle of rum and waggling it seductively.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Watching Kyon hobble away, she noticed Itsuki looking in her direction. "What're you looking at?" she frowned, still blushing.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I bite my lip. _Hm... Should I? Eh, why not?_

I smirk and say, "Sure."

(Faye's wild side is popping out. ;3 )


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"You bandaged me up. That's helping."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"Yoyo! Thank god! Help me! Can you get me my glasses?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



aries said:


> Watching Kyon hobble away, she noticed Itsuki looking in her direction. "What're you looking at?" she frowned, still blushing.



I blush. "N-n-nothing!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"...Uh...." _Well I could help him, but then he'd be able to see me properly while I have nothing on..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"PLEASE YOYO! I WILL DO ANYTHING FOR MY GLASSES!"


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Yoyo! Thank god! Help me! Can you get me my glasses?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"Well, if it's nothing, I best be going," she said, getting up to leave.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I gesture to my arm. ".... But you bandaged me up too."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Mm-hm-hmm..." I chuckle and hand her the bottle, then pull her and sit her down next to me. "So..." I slur. "Where are you from...?" I smile stupidly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"Anywhere you want me to be." I take the bottle and start to chug the warm, bubbly liquid. _Oh, god... this hits the spot..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I grab her arm. "Don't leave. I'm sorry... I've been a jerk..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"A good friend repays the favor."
I stand.
"I should try to track down the rest of the crew...probably half of them are traitors already." I end with a scowl.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I look around, and spot the towel that I had before Kyon pulled it away. I quickly wrap it around myself again, and then look for his glasses.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I nod slowly. ".... Do you want me to come with you...?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"You know, I could've sworn you were from heaven... because you're the only ten I see... Oh wait, I did that wrong..." I laugh a bit too hard, and then put my arm around her.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I start to crawl around to look. I crawl until I grab something. "Is this them?" (Guess what it was )


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I grab her arm. "Don't leave. I'm sorry... I've been a jerk..."



She stays silent for a moment. "You haven't been. You've just been careless," she said, pulling her arm away. She began towards the dorms.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"If you don't mind. I need to get everyone to the ship first..the navigator's missing, and I haven't seen Ahmes.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "You know, I could've sworn you were from heaven... because you're the only ten I see... Oh wait, I did that wrong..." I laugh a bit too hard, and then put my arm around her.



I shrug off his arm. "You really are bad at this, aren't you?" My voice slurs a bit.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"I.... Was hoping she would apologise too..." I mutter to myself.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

"...Uh... No..." _…What the ****… How the hell do I get out of this situation?! _


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I stand up and grab my dagger.

"..... Let's go, then."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"....... This doesn't feel like glasses." I realise what it was and let go and shuffle back, hitting my head off the sink. I blush bright red.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Wait a second.."
I go to my cabin and get my sword, then tuck it in my belt.
"Let's go."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_...I don't believe him... _If it wasn't just as embarrassing for myself, I would probably be laughing at his face which looks strikingly similar to a tomato.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Not my fault." I slur. "I'm too flustered around beautiful girls like you." I smile and offer her another bottle of alcohol.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I nod and wait for Scott to lead the way.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

"H-H-Have you found my glasses yet?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

_"How long was he standing there?"_ She looked back - she had to admit, she felt.. what was she feeling? It wasn't sadness.. it wasn't pity.. it was guilt. She did another attempt at a smile then walked down underneath the deck.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I look around again, and spot a pair of glasses on the floor. I pick them up. "...H-here..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I put them on quickly. "T-t-thank you." I look up at him, with the angle I am at on the floor, I can see right up the towel. I blush and get up, pushing him back in the bath. "Sorry." I say calmly.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I grumble, and walk back to the ship, stomach rumbling.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

I fall backwards into the water. Not expecting it, I accidentally get a mouthful of water and can't breathe, which causes me to start coughing when I resurface. _What the hell was that for?! _


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Not my fault." I slur. "I'm too flustered around beautiful girls like you." I smile and offer her another bottle of alcohol.



I smirk at him. _Typical drunken pervert..._ I grab the second bottle from him. "Thanks." _I should really stop soon... or I'll be too drunk to stop myself..._ I lick my lips as I crack open the bottle.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I start to take off my clothes. "Well, I didn't want you to be awkward and be the only one with no clothes  on, so I will get in with you." I get in the bath and sit down without blushing, like this was completely normal.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I manage to round up everyone and get them on the deck.
Faye and Teddy look tipsy.
I stand on a box. "Faye, come here."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_Is this supposed to make this better...?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

I sit in the bath like everything is normal and tap his head.


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I huff as I board the ship. _Never thought I'd be here again._


I stealthily follow them until they reach a big wooden "house". They go on, and I decide to go up the little bridge with them and hide behind a crate.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I look up at Scott from the deck.

_....?_

I frown.

_... The hell is going on?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_Why is he so calm and casual, after what just happened...?_ I move sideways away from him.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I huff, and sit on an empty crate.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I spit out, bitterly, half-slurring, "_Why_ should I?" _Ugh... I was just about to have that second bottle when it was snatched from my hands..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Uh?" I get called out onto the deck and see Scott summon Faye. "I saw her first!" I yell drunkenly. "Go find your own!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 21, 2014)

(I have to go now, parents are taking my iPad for the night for 'sleep')

"The is probably making things worse..." I start to stand up, but slip over and hit my head knocking me out. 

(Night guys)


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Because I am your captain."
I face everyone.
"Anyways, since you bunch of hooligans can't behave, I'm imposing more rules.
No injuring anyone,
No stealing, 
No running away,
No excessive sexual relations."

I glance coldly at Faye.
"You have injured a crew member, and threatened me. You want a duel, you get it. But if you lose, you get punished. If you win, you will earn my trust."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I half-drunkenly walk over to the captain.

I smirk as I pull out my sword. "Sounds like a plan."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2014)

_I need to go lie down or something..._ I get out of the bath and quickly get dressed, before walking off towards the dorms. I lie down on my hammock in  the corner of the guys room and quickly fall asleep.

(I'm gonna go, bye guys )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I absentmindedly touch the wound on my shoulder.

_This could either turn out really well or Scott just ****ed himself over._


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Aphrodite kept hearing footsteps above her - it sounded like someone kept falling down. She decided to go onto the deck and see what was going on. That woman - the one she saw earlier - was dueling the captain. She might as well watch. It's not like she had anything else to do.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I bite my lip and sigh.

_...... Let's hope that Scott wins, even with an injured leg._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

( They didn't start yet..  )

I slide my sword out of its sheath. "Care to begin?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Wait!" I yell, and stagger toward the two. "Can't we all just bond over a few bottles of wine?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"Very well." My voice slurs out.

I strike with a blow towards his waist but end up missing and barely grazing his arm. _****... how stupid of me to get drunk before a duel... Let's just hope his battle skills are as weak as his leadership skills._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I aim for her chest with a sideways slicing motion.
_I can do this._


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I move aside quickly but fall to the ground at the sudden movement. Everything starts to grow dizzy. I clutch my head as I slowly stand back up.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I call out to Scott, still slurring, "Don't hurt her lady-parts! I still need them!"


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I go and sit next to Ahmes on a crate. I cough and whisper, "Sorry 'bout earlier, just... the heat o' the moment."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

Without hesitating, I feint to one side before striking in the other.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I frown as I block his attack with my sword. _Why am I getting so dizzy all of a sudden...?_


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

"Yeah... heat." I look at the floor of the deck.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I step back, putting my weight on my uninjured leg.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I get ready to strike back when I puke all over the captain.

Feeling emptied of everything, I collapse backwards onto the ground and pass out, blood pooling around my body.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I step backwards again.
"I don't even know if I can consider that a victory.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

My eyes widen.

"...... Oh dear."


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

_"Day 2 of sailing and we've already gotten someone stabbed in the leg, 3 newcomers and someone seriously drunk.."_

This is pathetic. If she could get away, she would. But if she did, where would she go? ...Although, this Faye character is interesting. She seems to be just as good at the sword as she was.. of course, she - Aphrodite - was better. She was going to have to try to talk to her.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I step back. "That's nasty, I changed my mind... I'm not horny anymore." I slur. I hobble over to the rail and throw up over the side of the ship.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"I think enough punishment is to lie in her own vomit." 
I touch my face and feel some blood running out of my nose.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

_..... I feel like I'm supposed to help someone, but I really have no idea who.
Teddy is, well, Teddy.
Then there's Faye......
Scott looks like he's handling himself just fine._

I sigh.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I turn around to face everyone.
"If you do come here with the purpose of stealing or taking advantage of me, expect to be banished."
I wipe the blood off my face, and walk to my cabin.
_I either made a good example or made myself an idiot._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"..... I should go get some gauze and alcohol."

I run back to the Medical Bay.

(( Scott can hear her footsteps  ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I finish up with vomiting. _Damn, I was so close with that new chick too..._ I sigh and head back to an unoccupied room in the guys' dorm. _I guess some more "alone time" will have to do..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I hear footsteps. Unsure of who it is, I open my door.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I give Scott a quick smile and wave before rushing into the Medical Bay.

I quickly grab my materials.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I step outside.
"God, I didn't consider her injuries..I'm an idiot.." I mutter.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I exit the room and bump into Scott. 

".... Oh, hello..."

(( WE ARE GOING TO ASSUME THAT HE CHANGED HIS CLOTHES ; - ; ))


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Name : Orion
Gender : Male 
Appearance : this. He carries around a briefcase in which carries important medicines.
Personality : Serious - loves appreciation for his work. Can analyze situations - polite.
Flaws : Is extremely bad at battle and is afraid of heights, mountains, fast things, rollercoasters, balloons, etc. (( aka - a lot of stuff. ))
Talents: Has been skilled in the medical field his entire life.
Age : 25
Other: ...stuff


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Can I help out? I feel guilty..for never helping.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I smile up at him. ".... Yeah, c'mon." I grab Scott's hand and begin pulling him up to the deck.


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I scratch my head. _Well, this is awkward._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"W-Woah!"
I stumble a bit before we reach Faye. Seeing the blood, I start to feel guilty.
"Oh god..now I feel bad."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

".... Help me unbutton her shirt. Just the bottom three, since it's a stomach wound."

I grab the alcohol and a piece of cloth.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I unbutton the bottom of her shirt.
"You know, I'm not sure whether that display was brave or idiotic of me."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"Little bit of both. I personally thought it was cute."

I glance at Faye's jacket. ".... Can you check out what's inside of there? I thought I heard a clinking noise."


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Aphrodite decided to follow the captain and that other girl.. what was her name? It doesn't matter. She walked over to look down at the bloodied girl. Faye didn't look too good. Why was _she_ in their crew? She decided to lean against the deck and watch.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I reach inside the jacket and bring out a sack. Some gold doubloons fall out.
"..Why would she have these?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I bite my lip. "..... I don't know."

I slip Faye out of the jacket and hand it to Scott. "Here."

I begin sterilizing the cut.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I investigate the sack further, and notice the bloodstains.
"There's blood on the sack."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

In my sleep, I moan in pain.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I freeze. "..... Take it and search the rest of the jacket. Something's not right here."

I begin bandaging her wound.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I search the jacket, fishing out a sword, papers, and more doubloons.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"What'd you find?" I glance at Scott.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"I found that Faye's a thief." I hold up a gemstone.
"Doesn't look like something she'd own."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"Pretty."

_..... Damn. Even *my* family would've had some trouble affording a gem like that. You don't see that quality everyday._

"What should we do?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"..Lock her up. She's unpredictable."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"..... She broke the lock on the jail cell."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Well, that puts a hinder on things.." I sigh.
"Lock her in the girl's dorm? Someone can watch her."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I finish up and walk out onto the main deck to see Scott and another good-looking girl gathered with Faye, who's still unconscious. "What's going on here?" I ask, looking at Faye's half-unbuttoned shirt.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I bite my lip. "Who?"

I look up at Teddy. ".... We just finished patching up Faye."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

_Not Teddy, that's for sure.._
"Aphrodite, maybe? I really just want to get sailing for the next port."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

".... I guess so."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"I can guard her!" I say hopefully.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

"Uh.. yes, sir. I could do that." Aphrodite nodded. She pulled up Faye and put her arm around her shoulder, dragging her to the dorm.


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I get off the crate and climb the crow's nest to raise the sails. Once they're raised, I go down and back up to the quarter mast. I turn out of the way from the island, and they journey begins. 


_Here we go again._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Well that's one way to do it."
I stand up and stretch. "It'll be good to get out on the sea again.."


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "I can guard her!" I say hopefully.



"Whatever," Aphrodite called out to the pervert she met earlier. She didn't need his name. She needed to focus on getting Faye to the dorm. 

Once she got there, she lightly dropped Faye onto the hammock and sat on the one next to it.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Or... not..." I yawn and walk over to the rail, staring out at the sea absentmindedly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I sit on one of the crates and stare out at the ocean. 

_A truly brilliant blue._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I see a tinge of orange on the distant horizon.
"We'll probably make it tomorrow."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I glance at Teddy and bite my lip.

_.... I guess it's time to finally have a real conversation with him._

I approach him and tap his shoulder softly.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I look over when I feel a tap on my shoulder, and I see that hot girl who was with Scott and Faye earlier. I smile, "Well, hello there!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I end up dozing off in my spot against the side of the ship.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I give a small wave. "Hello. How's your head doing?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"My head's fine." I answer. "I guess when I fell, I landed on a pillow..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

".... Not exactly." I reach up and touch his head. "The external bleeding was minor, but I was quite worried about any internal damage. How did you manage to get hit in the head by a flask?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"I got hit in the head by a flask?" I ask incredulously. "I thought you just opened the door into my face..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I tilt my head. "..... I am nowhere near strong enough to injure you, even with a door. Faye really did a number...."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Faye? Nahh, she's fine. She wouldn't hurt me, we're buddies!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"She hit you. On the head. With. A. Flask."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 21, 2014)

I head back onto the ship and find another barrel to hole myself up in. _Two days in or something like that so far and so far so good._

(I promise I'll have more interaction later )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Pshh, whatever you say..." I walk away into the dorms and go to sleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"Men." I mutter.

I head back to the Medical Bay and curl up on the bed, drifting to sleep quickly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I wake up with a sore back, and sit up.
"Why did I sleep here.." I stretch.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 21, 2014)

As I enter the kitchen for a snack, I notice that there's nothing to eat. _Shame..._ As I get to leave though, I think I break something...


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I see some land in the horizon. _I believe that's Shipwreck Bay!_ As I navigate, I yell out to wake everyone up. "Land ho! Shipwreck Bay!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I stand up shakily.
"Great work!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I slowly rubbed my eyes, waking up. I clutch my head as a killer headache takes form. _Ugh... that's the last time I'm ever drinking again... I must've made a fool of myself out there... Wait... where am I?_


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

"Looks like you're awake. Feeling better?" Aphrodite asked, having just finished twiddling her thumbs for about an hour.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I glance over at the girl. "Eh... I'm getting there. What the **** happened?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I groan when I hear yelling. ".... What...?"

I head onto the deck, shielding my eyes from the harsh sunlight.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Port should be up ahead." I shield my eyes with my hand.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

"You passed out. We just arrived at Shipwreck Bay.. also, the captain figured you couldn't be trusted so they got me to watch over you." She got up, stretching her arms. "We'll be doing a bit of walking. Could you stand up?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

".... That's nice...."

I stare into the distance and take a deep breath.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I sigh. _Guess I really screwed things up with this crew..._ I swing my legs over to the side of the hammock and stand up, not feeling a bit of pain. "I'm good." _After all, I've been injured numerous times during my travels... Yesterday was barely anything._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"We need supplies, so it'll be good." I say briskly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I glance at Scott before settling down on a crate.

_.... He looks nice in this lighting._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I grin and lean against the side, before a seagull flies overhead and — splat.
"Eughhh.." I take off my hat and look at it sadly.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I sigh. _Guess I really screwed things up with this crew..._ I swing my legs over to the side of the hammock and stand up, not feeling a bit of pain. "I'm good." _After all, I've been injured numerous times during my travels... Yesterday was barely anything._



Aphrodite nodded. "Well, I'm Aphrodite. You must be.. Faye, I presume?" She opened the door.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite nodded. "Well, I'm Aphrodite. You must be.. Faye, I presume?" She opened the door.



"Yeah." I follow her out the door, still clutching my head. _Hopefully, this hangover subsides soon..._


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

*~The ship flies magically and lands at the port~*


"We're here!" I hoist the sails down and the ship stops. "Get off while ya can!"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 21, 2014)

_A port? Meaning I can actually step on some land now? Eugh...what do I do?_


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I wake up, startled, bumping my head on the crate, putting a hole in it. "M'crate!" I go up on deck. "I need a new crate."


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Yeah." I follow her out the door, still clutching my head. _Hopefully, this hangover subsides soon..._



Aphrodite walked out onto the deck. "Come on, let's get going to the port. Don't go stealing anything."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite walked out onto the deck. "Come on, let's get going to the port. Don't go stealing anything."



I roll my eyes and quietly follow her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I stand up slowly and sneak a glance at Scott.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I walk onto the dock, and immediately bump into someone.
"Eh?!"
I bump into someone. "Watch where you're going!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I wake up and step outside into blinding sunlight. I notice we're at a port, and I decide to stop by a bar and look for lonely drunk girls with nothing better to do in the morning than get plastered.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I shiver slightly at the cold air. _I wish I had my jacket with me... I wonder where it went..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I breath a sigh of relief when I step off the ship.

_Thank the Lord for land._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"S-Sorry.. "

I tower over him.
"And who might you be? A ship captain?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

"Are you cold?" Aphrodite asked, noticing Faye shivering. She sighed. "You want your jacket back, don't you? Well, I think we're going to have to keep all the stuff you had in there at the ship and then you could have it back. Deal?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I sigh. "Deal..." _If I get in trouble, I always have my dagger in my boot._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I frown when I notice Scott with a tall man.

"...."

I approach them slowly.


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

I walk down the quarter mast stairs and into the girl's dorm. _Time to rest._ I lay in a hammock and doze off.


( Bai )


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"..Yes.."

I burst out laughing.
"In that getup?!"


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I sigh. "Deal..." _If I get in trouble, I always have my dagger in my boot._



Aphrodite nodded. "You stay here. I'll go get it," she said, walking back onto the boat and underneath the deck again. She found the jacket on her hammock and began to return to Faye.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 21, 2014)

I notice that someone was coming. I needed some sort of money or just something where I could trade it off for something valuable. _Okay, I know, I'll rob someone._


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I wait patiently for her to come back. _Once we get on land, I'll slip away..._


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I wait patiently for her to come back. _Once we get on land, I'll slip away..._



"Here," Aphrodite said, throwing the jacket at her. "Come on, let's get to the port." She guided Faye down to the small island.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow when I see the man burst out laughing.

_Ugh... almost there.... God, I hate crowds._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Ninja'd and ignored. Casual.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I pull my jacket on and follow Aphrodite. _Soon... just a bit more time then I can slip away..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Is that bird **** on your kiddie hat? Oh, how unfortunate!"

I glare at him. "Shut up."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I walk up behind the captain and whisper in his ear, "Don't waste your time on these peasants. The crew's hungry. Let's go."


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I pull my jacket on and follow Aphrodite. _Soon... just a bit more time then I can slip away..._



"If you're thinking you could get away, don't even think about it," Aphrodite said, turned away. _"Where the hell is everyone else?"_


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"I'm not thinking it." I roll my eyes. _Silly girl..._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Since apparently I wasn't being noticed, which I thought was a good thing, maybe I could steal the entire ship? Hm...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

(( Aria is wearing this now btw. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I cringe at the man's comment.

_.... Should I....?_

I grab Scott's hand and squeeze it reassuringly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I smirk at the man, and walk away with Holly ( ? ).

"Nnggghh.."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

_I can't find any bars with chicks in them... what gives?_ I settle on a bar that's almost empty and decide to order a few beers anyway.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Orion

Walking up behind his captain after buying some medical supplies, he saw that he was walking with Holly. "Pardon me, captain.. but really, what are we still doing here?"

Aphrodite

"We should really find something to eat. I believe I saw a market sign somewhere.." she wondered aloud, passing a row of shops and pubs.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I glance at Scott and bite my lip.

_.... Is he okay...?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I slip inside one of the bars as we pass them. I sit down at a stool, unaware of Teddy sitting next to me. _Wait... what am I doing? I can't drink... No... I won't drink. I'll just wait here for an hour then leave... Yeah..._ I order myself a soft drink and sit, swinging my legs.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I take my free hand and take my hat off, throwing it in the water.
"Jerk.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I entwine my fingers with Scott's.

"C'mon, let's go." I say softly.

_.... How the hell do you make someone feel better?_


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I look around on the island, and go to a shop. I pick up a few pieces of gold on my way. "One large crate please." I say to the man, pointing to the big, empty crates in the back.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I look over and notice Faye next to me. "Heyyy..." I say, already sloppy drunk.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I ask Mitchell, "Hey, babe, are we going back to the ship now?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance over at Teddy. Oh, great... him...

I wave. "Hey there."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Nah. Messing with the runt and his crew might be some fun for all of us.."

"..Hopefully the new supplies get on board soon..I don't like this place."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"What are you doing here?" I slur. "Couldn't stay away?" I wink awkwardly.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Aphrodite

"...and of course, we need some warm clothing. Who knows how long we'll be out at sea..." Aphrodite looked behind her. Faye was gone. _"Oh god. I look away for two minutes and she's already gone."_ Aphrodite began to look into shops she has passed to see if Faye was in there or the shopowners saw her.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"I have my reasons." I smirk, taking a sip of my soda.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

_"Paint on that?"_ The man asks, putting the large crate on the counter. "Yeah, yeah, a big red A on the front."


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Nah. Messing with the runt and his crew might be some fun for all of us.."
> 
> "..Hopefully the new supplies get on board soon..I don't like this place."



Orion

Orion decided to stay quiet as he walked beside his captain. Maybe the "runt" that he mentioned would be interesting. Things were getting really boring around here..


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"Very well then. It's always wonderful to see them squirm under you while you do all sorts of things to them... especially the girls... the girls have the best reactions." I laugh at the notion.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I sigh deeply and look at a painting of a ship on the wall.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "What are you doing here?" I slur. "Couldn't stay away?" I wink awkwardly.





Myst said:


> "I have my reasons." I smirk, taking a sip of my soda.



Aphrodite

"There you are! Oh, thank the sisters.. I feel like I'm babysitting a child." Aphrodite sighed, laying the payment for her drink onto the bar, and apologizing to the bartender. "You're here, too?" She frowned at Teddy.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I glance over at him. _Guess he's on his man-period or something..._ I laugh to myself.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I frown at Aphrodite... _Ugh... why can't she leave me alone...?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Something funny?" I say bitterly, memories of my old crew giving my mentality a complete 180.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

"Not really." I smirk.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I throw my new crate into the Ship's hold, replacing the busted old one. I decide to go grab a drink, and walk into a bar. There are a few familiar faces in the bar, but I don't know their names...


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Very well then. It's always wonderful to see them squirm under you while you do all sorts of things to them... especially the girls... the girls have the best reactions." I laugh at the notion.



Orion

"Holly, it's really quite strange how you could say that when you've done the same with him dozens of times. You're very loud, wouldn't you say?" Orion never liked Holly. He never liked this crew. It was quite amusing though to see how many times the captain has screwed up though.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Hm. Maybe we can track one down."


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I glance over at him. _Guess he's on his man-period or something..._ I laugh to myself.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I frown at Aphrodite... _Ugh... why can't she leave me alone...?_



Aphrodite

"If you get drunk again, that'll be a problem for the both of us. You better stay out of bars from now on." She held her wrist and pulled her out of her seat.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Good." In my drunk and vulnerable state, I decide I can trust her, and continue. "I'm just thinking of my old crew... we were doing okay, at the top of our game... but then some chick joined the crew and screwed us over. She gained my trust, then cast me aside and slept with the captain. The next time we made landfall, she stole everything from us that she could carry, set off with another crew, and even trashed our ship so we couldn't follow her..."  I sigh and order another drink.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I snap my head towards Orion. "Orion, no one wants to hear your side comments. Say one more word and we'll have to _punish_ you again. Isn't that right, babe?" I grin madly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Nah. Messing with the runt and his crew might be some fun for all of us.."
> 
> "..Hopefully the new supplies get on board soon..I don't like this place."



".... Yeah."

I don't let go of Scott's hand. 

_.... What should I say....?_

(( comment on how pretty she looks or something idk ))


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I sit down next to the familiar man, listening to his story as I order some rum. _I'll ask for his name in a bit._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Mhm." I smirk.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I glare at Aphrodite. "I was drinking a soda, okay?"

I freeze when I realize Teddy was a member from a previous crew I raided. _Holy ****... Surprising he doesn't recognize me..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I look at her. "I see you changed again. I didn't think you could get prettier."


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I glare at Aphrodite. "I was drinking a soda, okay?"
> 
> I freeze when I realize Teddy was a member from a previous crew I raided. _Holy ****... Surprising he doesn't recognize me..._



Aphrodite

"The others told me to watch over you. Don't act like a child," Aphrodite scolded after Teddy finished his story.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"What? Is something wrong?" I ask her, then smile. "Are you just now realizing how handsome I ammmm?" I slur.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I snap my head towards Orion. "Orion, no one wants to hear your side comments. Say one more word and we'll have to _punish_ you again. Isn't that right, babe?" I grin madly.



Orion

"I'm your only healer. You can't punish me." Orion scoffed, looking away, yawning.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

I laugh quietly, hearing the man's comments.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite
> 
> "The others told me to watch over you. Don't act like a child," Aphrodite scolded after Teddy finished his story.



I pull out my dagger from my boot and hold it to her neck. "Don't ****ing treat me like a child."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Don't underestimate me."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> I look at her. "I see you changed again. I didn't think you could get prettier."



I blush slightly. 

"..... Let's go." I squeeze his hand.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

Unaware of the situation, I say: "Girls, girls, don't fight. There's plenty of me for both of you." I turn to the man next to me at the bar and whisper, "Women, right?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 21, 2014)

"Hah, right." I laugh, ordering another drink.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I pull out my dagger from my boot and hold it to her neck. "Don't ****ing treat me like a child."



Aphrodite

"I wouldn't have to if you hadn't acted like one," she says calmly, moving out of the way. "You're in a pub with witnesses. You can't hurt me here." She brushed herself off. "I'll be waiting outside. Finish your drink and leave."



tokayseye said:


> Unaware of the situation, I say: "Girls, girls, don't fight. There's plenty of me for both of you." I turn to the man next to me at the bar and whisper, "Women, right?"



"This isn't about you," Aphrodite glared at him.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"I honestly didn't plan this far ahead. I thought everyone would've left by this time.." I laugh nervously.
"There's not much to do but relax until the ship is restocked."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I laughter softly. "C'mon."

I pull him towards a clothes shop. ".... I came here a few times with my father."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"I could use a new hat, I suppose."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Don't underestimate me."



I whisper an idea into his ear. _This'll show Orion to mess with him._

Reluctantly, I put my dagger down and back in my boot. "Don't wait too long..." I mutter.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Hey, hey, this is as much about me as it is about you two. I'm just sitting here having a nice conversation with this fine young woman, and now you're trying to lead her around like a pet. So why don't we all calm down and have a drink together?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I whisper an idea into his ear. _This'll show Orion to mess with him._
> 
> Reluctantly, I put my dagger down and back in my boot. "Don't wait too long..." I mutter.



Aphrodite

She narrowed her eyes at Faye. She may look tough, but she's actually.. really childish. It's not like there was any other exit she could come out of, anyway. She wouldn't have to worry.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I open the door slowly. "..... We're going to turn you into the sexiest pirate on this port. Of course, you're not at all hard on the eyes the way you are now."

I pull Scott inside.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Hey, hey, this is as much about me as it is about you two. I'm just sitting here having a nice conversation with this fine young woman, and now you're trying to lead her around like a pet. So why don't we all calm down and have a drink together?"



"I don't drink. Don't get her drunk, got it?" Aphrodite frowned, going outside.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

_Oh god, this is like when my mother dressed me up for Sunday Church.._
"H-Hey!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Okaaaaay..." I say, winking to Faye. I whisper to her, "Want me to buy you a drink?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"..Orion. You get to clean the punishment room."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Okaaaaay..." I say, winking to Faye. I whisper to her, "Want me to buy you a drink?"



I bite my lip. _I shouldn't... but I really want to piss off Aphrodite._ I smirk and say, "Sure."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I smile at him. ".... Just trust me."

*I peer out from the counter. ".... Miss Chelley..? Where's your father?"
I frown.*

I wave my hand. "Oh, somewhere."

*"...... Mr. Jarlent?"*

".... Antonio is with father." I give the woman an easy smile.

*I glance at the man. ".... And who are you? We don't serve the lower-class here."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

_Lower class...?_


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> "..Orion. You get to clean the punishment room."



Orion

A look of fear replaces his calm expression and he shakes his head wildly. "No, sir," he said reluctantly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

"Scott is a close family friend. He's just come back from Asia."

*"Is that so....?" I bow my head. "I apologize for my rudeness. How may I serve you two?"*

I nudge Scott.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"That wasn't an offer. That was an _ORDER._"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Alright." I say, smiling. "In fact, a round of drinks for everyone, on me." I slur. ((Everyone meaning Faye, Teddy and Ahmes ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I lick my lips in anticipation. _This is going to be great..._


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> "That wasn't an offer. That was an _ORDER._"



Orion

"Of course, sir." He began to walk back to the ship reluctantly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Uh, um–"

_What the hell am I supposed to say?!_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I glance at Scott and notice his discomfort.

I give his hand a squeeze. "Something that makes him the envy of this port. Also, make it easy to move around in, he has quite an affinity for the sea."

*".... Alright. Follow me." 
I lead the two to a dressing room.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

_It certainly is a fancy place._


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I whisper in Mitchell's ear. "You're sexy when you're demanding."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I get the drinks and hand one each to Faye and Ahmes, almost dropping Faye's one.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

*I hang up a few outfits. "Take your pick."*

I glance at Scott.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "Is that so?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I grab the drink from him and smirk. "Thanks."

The sweet aroma fills my nose as I take my first sip.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I down the bottle surprisingly quickly. "How is it?" I ask the others with a stupid smile.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> I raise an eyebrow. "Is that so?"



"_Very_. Why don't you and I go for a drink?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I glance at the line of outfits, and a navy blue one catches my eye. It's light, without all the unneeded garb, and not too bad looking.
"Is that one okay?" I point.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Gladly."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I down the bottle surprisingly quickly. "How is it?" I ask the others with a stupid smile.



Halfway done with mine, I slur out, "It's... quite... refreshing..." _And so strong... Holy ****... I've never had something this strong before..._

I finish my drink then set my cup on the counter. I glance over at Teddy and lick my lips seductively.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Think you can handle another?" I ask, wobbling in my seat and getting ready to wave the bartender over.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

*I hand the outfit to him. "Of course. It's part of our newest collection."

.... This man has very cheap tastes....

I smile. "And it compliments Miss Chelley's dress."

I walk out of the room. "Call me when you are ready to make a purchase."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"...She doesn't see to like me."
I hold up the outfit. "What do you think?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I pull Teddy closer. "I'd rather do something else... than drink." I smirk.

"Lead the way, captain." I say seductively.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I lead her to a bar.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I follow Mitchell.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

".... She doesn't like a lot of people, don't worry about it." I smile at Scott.

I reach out and feel the fabric. ".... It's nice." I murmur.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"Ohhh... huhuh... Alriight..." I get off the bar stool and lead her by the hand, staggering slightly, to the back room of the bar. I ignore the "Employees Only" sign and throw her down on the floor. 

~Fades to Black~


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

~Fades to Black~


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Is there a changing room in this place?" I look around.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I nod at a door in the corner. "There."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Let me try it on."
I go inside, change, and come back out wearing the outfit.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Aphrodite

_"What's taking her so long?"_ Aphrodite decided to look in the bar. She wasn't there. Where was she? The bartender wasn't there either.. 

She decided to look around the empty pub and found that there was only one other door in the room - and it said, "Employees Only." They went in there, didn't they? She sighed and pushed open the door. "Hey! Get your paws off, you pervert!" She slapped Teddy and picked up Faye. "That's it - you're going back to the ship." She decided to kick Teddy in the shin for reassurance. She kept Faye's arms behind her back so that she doesn't try to do anything.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I groan, exasperated. "Ugh... why'd you do that?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I hand him the hat. ".... You look great."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Haha, you think so?" I put the hat on.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"She asked for it!" I yell after her, buckling my belt again while I recover from the attack. "Goddamned c*ck-blocking *****..." I get up and hobble out of the bar. "Back to the ship, huh?" I check to make sure my sword is still on me. "I'll show her to get in my way..." I start in the direction of the ship, almost-tripping every so often.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I groan, exasperated. "Ugh... why'd you do that?"



Aphrodite

"Because you can't handle yourself on your own.. that's why." She frowned. "You're really a handful.. you know that?" She finally reached the ship and threw her some clothes. "Wear them. Don't even think of drinking another beer. They're all gone since you downed them all yesterday." She turned away so she wouldn't have to watch her change.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

_Oh god, I sound like a girl._
"I think I have enough for it.." I turn in a circle, trying to find a tag.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit her down at a table and bring her a drink.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I sigh and put my clothes back on. "Why do you even care about me? Why won't you let me go?" 

I finish putting my books on and check inside my right one to see my sword there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smirk at Mitchell. "Why don't we follow those two?" I point at the now leaving girl carrying the half-naked one.

(Aria and Faye)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I laugh softly. "You look better than great, actually. Amazing, in fact."

I grab Scott's hand. "They don't have tags here, and everything's put onto tabs. Father'll pay it off the next time he comes."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I snore from the table.

( I CAN'T DO MITCHELL RN IM SORRY GO ON WITHOUT ME //dies )

"Now I feel guilty.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I sigh frustrated when Mitchell falls asleep. _Fine... I'll do this without him._ 

I silently follow the two girls onto their ship.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I entwine my fingers with his. "Don't be."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I bite my lip. "Are you sure it's okay?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up, my face in a puddle of drool.
"Whaaaa..?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I sigh and put my clothes back on. "Why do you even care about me? Why won't you let me go?"
> 
> I finish putting my books on and check inside my right one to see my sword there.
> 
> ...



 Aphrodite  

 "Well, I care about you because you're a shipmate. We have to look after one another."  Aphrodite looked back when she was sure that Faye was finished.  "Well.. although Teddy is a shipmate too, did he offer you that first drink?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I bite my lip and say, "Yeah..."

I watch the two girls while licking my lips. _These two will be fun to mess with..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

I follow them onto the ship and spot that cockblock on the main deck. "Now!" I shakily step toward her and draw my sword. "I'll teach you to take a girl from me!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

I catch up with Holly.
Looking ahead, I see some girls. _Ahh.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I smile weakly. ".... Dad'll be pissed." 

".... However, that's perfectly fine with me." I bite my lip. "Let's go."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Back to the ship, I suppose. They should be done."


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I bite my lip and say, "Yeah..."
> 
> I watch the two girls while licking my lips. _These two will be fun to mess with..._



 Aphrodite  

 "Well, I'm glad you didn't. At least I don't have to lecture you about that."  Aphrodite smiled, then saw that that guy who earlier tried to make moves on Faye was here.  "Hey, we could resolve this peacefully, you know.."  She said, holding out her arms in surrender.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I nod and head for the exit.

*I look up. "Oh, yes, Miss Chelley."*

"Hmm?"

*"I went to your wedding the other day. Funny thing is, you never showed up." I glance at the man. ".... I see why. Did you two..." I hesitate. ".... Elope?"*

_.... If I say yes, they'll be more likely to search on land than on sea._

".... What will you tell father if I say yes?"

*"Nothing. Although Mister Jarlet was quite upset when you were nowhere to be found."*

"..... Is that all?"

*"Yes. I wish you happiness. Goodbye."*

_..... Let's just hope that Scott didn't take that the wrong way._

I leave the shop, pulling Scott behind me.


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"What was so bad about the guy you were going to marry anyways?" I say as I'm pulled.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 21, 2014)

"We can't do that." I slur, waving my sword about lazily.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

".... I was going to be wife number eight. All of his seven prior wives ended up 'somehow' murdered. The fact that he's an abusive drunk certainly didn't help his case."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Holy...well, that makes sense."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 21, 2014)

I stay silent the rest of the way. ".... We're here."


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

"Crap..everyone's disappeared. How am I supposed to round them up so quickly..?


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

I wrap my jacket tighter around me; feeling a bit self-conscious and cold.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "We can't do that." I slur, waving my sword about lazily.



 Aphrodite  

 "Look.. you got her drunk. You know what happened yesterday. She was almost killed by the captain and now you're doing it again. You're not very bright.. are you?"  she asked, pulling out her sword. She didn't want to attack, but it looked like she had to.  "Is there anything I could do so that you won't have to fight?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I turn around and notice Aphrodite and Teddy with swords out.
"Uhh..."
_Plus one lady I don't recognize..and..THAT MAN..!_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

"I am bright." I say with a hiccup. "I'm also pissed." I brandish my sword and barely miss her face.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I follow Scott's line of sight and notice everyone. 

"....Oh..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

_God, what would a captain do in a situation like this..?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I glare at the two. "The **** happened while we were gone. Explain. Now."


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"Er, yeah." I try to involve myself.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

"She cockblocked me." I slur. "You never do that to a crewmate. It's, like... in the code, or something."


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"Pretty sure..that's not.."


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Aphrodite  

Aphrodite looks at Teddy - then back at Faye - and returns her sword to her sheath.  "You're pissed because you couldn't get to have any fun?"  She asked, smirking.  "You're not worth fighting. You're willing to injure a girl to get what you want."  Aphrodite flipped her hair. Her look said it all: "There are people watching. Drunk or not - you'd look pathetic." Meanwhile, she decided to bring Faye back downstairs beneath the deck.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

"..... Cockblocked you how...?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I whisper to Mitchell. "Look, it's that guy from earlier. This must be his pathetic little crew."


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I glare at the two. "The **** happened while we were gone. Explain. Now."



 "He started it,"  she said, nonchalantly.  "I was looking over Faye - as you said - and this guy came along and got her drunk again. It could've been dangerous."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

I look back at Aphrodite. "Girl or not, you're still an opponent. But fine, run away if you're scared of a big, strong man taking you down." I smile. "Your mentality seems to fit your timid nature."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I bite my lip and look down at my feet; feeling ashamed.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I notice the man from eariler.
"Hng..!"

"Why, if it isn't the runt."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I sigh. "Guys, understand this. I don't particularly mind if you want to **** each other. However, drunk consent isn't actually consent."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at the man.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

"Wh-... Well... That's... Irrevelant!" I say. "My point is, this ***** interrupted us and probably embarrassed Faye, and now she's gotta pay!" I wave my sword again, attempting to strike Aphrodite's leg.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I sit down on the ground, hugging my knees, and rocking myself back and forth. _Oh, god... this is so ****ing awkward..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

"You two can bang later."


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Orion  

 _ "That was exhausting.. now, where is the captain?" _  He walked along the harbor, seeing that there was a new ship parked in the spot a few boats down from their ship.  "Wouldn't hurt to look,"  he said to himself, walking over curiously to find that Holly and the captain were already there. He tried not to draw attention and looked around the ship.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I walk over to the girl sitting on the ground, slightly away from the others. She seems like the easiest to go after. I sit on the ground next to her and tap her shoulder.

I ignore the woman.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"Get off my ship.."

"Who's going to make me?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I grab her by both shoulders and look her in the eyes. "Do not ignore me or I will make this far more painful than it has to be."

I sigh. "What the **** do you want...?" _Who is she anyways...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I glance at Scott.

_... I could probably take the new guy down, but I'd need help._


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

In my anger, I draw my sword and hold it to his throat.
"I said, _get off my ship_."

".."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

I notice a woman grab Faye. "Ey! Get away from her, lady." I slur. "That's my job."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I pick her up, as she barely weighs anything, and throw her over my shoulder. I shout, "Captain, let's go. These losers aren't worth it."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

"Didn't you hear me, *****?" I run into her and tackle her to the ground, swinging my sword wildly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I push the guy off me, not taking any of his bull****.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I back away, flashing a glare at the captain.
_I'll be back. Nobody threatens me and lives._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I unsheathe my dagger.

_I need to get something larger._


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I quickly climb off the ship; still holding Faye.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I stumble backwards.
"I really shouldn't be a captain."

( oops, it's late 
BYEBYEE )


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Orion

 "Hm, this is a fine amount of medicines,"  Orion said to himself, careful not to touch any or make too much noise.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

I pass out when she pushes me off, hitting my head on a rail.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I pat his back. "You're fine."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I walk with Mitchell back to our ship; still carrying Faye. _She'll be a worthy victim..._ I grin madly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I glance down at the two of them as they walk away.

"Oh ****...."

_Is that....?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I murmur, "Let me go..."

I cover her mouth with some tape. "No."

I walk on board the ship and drop the girl on the deck; not caring if she got hurt.

My vision gets a bit dizzy from the fall. I frown.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I sigh when I notice Teddy passed out. ( assuming bc Tokay left)

_I'm probably nowhere near strong enough, but it's worth a shot._

I throw Teddy over my shoulder.

"Damn. He's heavy....."

I struggle all the way to the Medical Bay. I open the door slowly.


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Orion 

Orion noticed that someone was coming in and was struggling the door. He decided to help open the door for whoever was coming in.  "Pardon me for intruding.. but, I should compliment you on this impressive collection of medicines and remedies."  He gave a slight smile to Aria - until he saw that she was carrying someone.  "Oh, lord. Do you require assistance? I know a bit of healing, too."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

_Who the hell is this guy and why the hell does he talk that way._

I nod at Teddy. ".... Can you help me move him onto the bed?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

~ Orion and Aria do their alone time thing ~

_.... I should go back up and check on Scott._

I slowly make my way up the stairs.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I smirk at the girl. "Good night." I pick up a sword and hit her with the back end of it.

I pass out.

I smirk. _Perfect._ I glance over at the already asleep Mitchell. Should I wait for him or have my own fun first...?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I approach Scott slowly.

_.... What the hell should I say?_

I glance over the side of the ship. "Oh God....."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

Hm... he's already had his share... it's _my_ turn now.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I change course and head to the side of the ship.

_Faye...._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I get a full view of the 'event' from where I stand.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I glance over at the other ship and notice a girl watching. _I'll give her a show._ I smirk.

I slowly start to undress the unconscious girl before me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

My eyes widen when she smirks at me.

_What the hell...?

Ohgahd

Ohgahd

This is actually happening.
_


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I strap _it_ on and set to work; enjoying every second of it.

~Fades to Pink~

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Be back in 20min.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I slowly back away, my body trembling with fear.

_..... Oh dear lord...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I smirk in satisfaction when I'm done. I lie back on the smooth wooden planking. _That was nice..._

I rip off the tape and let out a very loud bloodcurdling scream.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I cover my ears, trying to block out the sound.

_..... That didn't just....._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I slowly approach the side again.

"....Blood.....?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I yawn. "Get ready for round two in the morning. Mitchell will join in as well." I smirk before falling asleep.

I remain frozen in my spot, covered in blood, and half undressed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I bite my lip.

_I have to go save her....._

I walk briskly back onto land. 

_...... ****. I have to hurry, she might've lost too much blood already._

I stealthily sneak onto the deck of Mitchell's ship.

(( Aria shouldn't know his name but eh ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

Trying to distract myself, I slowly put on my clothes. Afterwards, I sit frozen.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I run up to Faye and pull her into a hug.

"Everything's alright now...." I whisper.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

"..."

I remain frozen, scared, and start to tremble in her arms.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I stroke her hair and tighten my grip when she begins trembling.

"Everything's okay, Faye." I say soothingly. "... You're safe now."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sneak a glance at the woman.

_.... Is she ****ing grinning?! Disgusting....._


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

"I... I don't know what to do now..." I take a deep breath before muttering, "I want to ****ing kill her and everyone she knows."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

".... Soon. We have to go."

I pick Faye up bridal style.

_..... She's surprisingly light._

I carry her off the ship.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I whisper out, "Th-thanks..." _Maybe, teamwork is not such a bad thing after all... Having a crew to back you up might be nicer than being on your own..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I smile at her. "No problem."

------

~ They somehow get to the Medical Bay ~

I set her down softly on the bed. (( Assume there are two beds bc Teddy is there too >_> ))

"We need something to stop the bleeding...." I begin searching through my cabinets.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I hug my knees to my chest and close my eyes. I take calming breaths but I can't stop myself from shaking.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I set my supplies down on the table.

I take a deep breath before speaking. "Faye, I'm going to need you to strip."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

My voice shakes. "I... I can't..." I hug my knees tighter.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I sit down in the chair next to her bed. "Faye..." My voice is soft. "It's the only way I'll be able to help."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I squeeze my eyes tighter. "I... I can't... It's... too soon."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I wrap my arms around Faye. "I *know*, Faye. I know...."

_She's screwed if the tearing is bad. I have to asses the damage, or else I won't be able to write up a treatment plan._


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I tremble in her embrace. "Everything hurts so much... I've never felt this kind of pain before..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

"I- I know you're scared, Faye..." I bite my lip. "But you're safe now, they can't hurt you anymore."

"..... How about you get changed into something else..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I bite my lip and reluctantly strip down to my undergarments, setting my boots and coat aside as they were clean.

I close my eyes as the air hits my bare skin.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

_Alright, so the bleeding isn't as bad as I thought it was.... She'll probably be fine.
Maybe._

I dig around in my suitcase and hand Faye a nightgown. "Here."

(( It looks like this ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I open my eyes and grab the nightgown from her. I slip it on in silence.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I pat Faye's head. "....You should get some sleep, I'll take a look when you're ready."

_What time is it...?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I lie back down on the bed, slowly dozing off into sleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I yawn.

_.....Where should I go to sleep...?_

I eventually settle in my office chair, my head on my desk. I drift off to sleep.


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Aphrodite  

 "Hggg... where is everyone?"  Aphrodite got up, nearly stumbling to the ground as she did so.  _ "Wh-what happened? Did we all fall asleep?" _  She sighed, rubbing her eye with a finger. She decided to check out the Medical Bay - she felt like she might've needed to apologize to Teddy.. not that she wanted to.

At the sight of Faye was lying on a bed next to Teddy's, she had to admit, she was startled. What did Faye do while she was  asleep!? She sighed and dragged a blanket from the closet and drifted it over her.  She looked over at Teddy.  _ "This is probably his doing. I'll beat him up when he wakes up. Or.. was it something else?" _  Aphrodite inspected the sleeping body. _ "Why is there blood..?"  _ She frowned. It must've been something else. She knew it. Every time Faye gets drunk, she  gets as bloody as hell. If she hadn't disobeyed her, she.. she..

Aphrodite took a deep breath and tried to gently shake Faye awake.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

After wandering around, I find Aphrodite and blush, hiding behind a wall. "..."


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Aphrodite  

 "Is someone there?"  Aphrodite drew her sword - daring for the person to come out. When they didn't, she shrugged and went back to trying to wake Faye up.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I spy from around the corner. _Okay, remember, stay CALM. She hates it when I go hyper. Okay... Deep breathes..._ "HEY!" I say happily and approach her. _Dammit, that was to enthusiastic! _


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I spy from around the corner. _Okay, remember, stay CALM. She hates it when I go hyper. Okay... Deep breathes..._ "HEY!" I say happily and approach her. _Dammit, that was to enthusiastic! _



 Aphrodite  

 "Oh.. it's you."  Aphrodite stopped her trying to wake up Faye and Aria and turned to Itsuki. She put a hand on her hip.  "No need to be so loud.. they're sleeping. Anyways, what do you want?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

"I...er... Was just curious what was going on." I say and scratch my head with a cute grin.


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "I...er... Was just curious what was going on." I say and scratch my head with a cute grin.



 Aphrodite  

 "And just where were you all this time?"  Aphrodite asked, narrowing her  eyes.   "You weren't getting drunk, were you?"  She asked, flicking him on his forehead.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite
> 
> "Hggg... where is everyone?"  Aphrodite got up, nearly stumbling to the ground as she did so.  _ "Wh-what happened? Did we all fall asleep?" _  She sighed, rubbing her eye with a finger. She decided to check out the Medical Bay - she felt like she might've needed to apologize to Teddy.. not that she wanted to.
> 
> ...



(( 1. Aria fell asleep at her desk.
2. Faye is wearing a nightgown.))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( /Laf runs off to school ))


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( 1. Aria fell asleep at her desk.
> 2. Faye is wearing a nightgown.))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



(( Edited. c: ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite
> 
> "And just where were you all this time?"  Aphrodite asked, narrowing her  eyes.   "You weren't getting drunk, were you?"  She asked, flicking him on his forehead.



"... Well... I was chasing another crab..." I mutter.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

Still asleep in the guys' dorms, I dream about the ship's crew, though only a few faces stand out.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I finaly wake up, still naked in the bath. "Oh. Yeah, that happened..." I get out and put a towel around me. Having no dry clothes out for me to wear, I sneak back into the dorm to find some new clothes.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

I roll over slightly in my sleep, and mutter. "...Kyon..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

"... Wat ..." (Yes, I spelled that wrong on purpose.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"Kuyo..." I mutter. 
rolleyes


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

"WHO THE HELL IS KUYO?!" _Maybe he has a secret lover?! Technacly I'm not his lover, but shhhhhh._ (He thinks he is called Yoyo.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

I wake up at the loud noise, and sit up straight, startled. "...Huh...?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I jump ontop of him on the bed, pinning him down, losing control of myself. "Who is Kuyo? Yoyo! Answer me!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

_What the hell is he talking about?! _"...What?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

"Yoyo..." I mutter and then grip his arms. "Don't make me jealous."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

I stare up at him. "Kyon... What are.. what are you talking about..?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

"You _know..._" I sit up a little. "So do you want that lesson now?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

_Lesson? Oh, right, he was gonna explain what some of the stuff was about in that book, wasn't he?_ "...Uh... Okay..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I instantly pull my shirt off, remove my trousers and pin him down. "Fine with me." I smirk.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"..." _...He's very rough..._ I meet his eyes.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

I walk to the dorm reading a book and go sit on a bed.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

(brb)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Yoyo..." I mutter and then grip his arms. "Don't make me jealous."



(( #dat speedboat ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> "..." _...He's very rough..._ I meet his eyes.



(rolleyes)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

rolleyes
"If you want the _full_ Kyon experience, I hope you like it _kinky._" I take off my underwear and place it on his head, over his eyes. I don't notice someone is in the room with me.

(Don't worry, me and Tia and Jessica planned this out, nothing to NSFW is gunna happen XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Brb again)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

_Kinky?_ I'm aboout to say something, but stop when he puts his underwear over my eyes. _...Is this... normal?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

(( /Laf rolls over and dies from laughter ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

(Yoyo Kuyo has never been in a relationship because he's too antisocial, he doesn't know about any of this xD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I start to take off his clothes when I turn my head with a smirk. "You better like it rough-!" I notice Shady had entered the room and I pause. "............ oh hey.........."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Is going to get food)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"..." With a confused expression, I turn my attention to the girl sitting reading, who I can barely see because of Kyon's underwear. _...When did she get here? Does she know this isn't the girls room?_


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

I turn around when I hear a voice and scream at what I see.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

(( #Kyon x Kuyo
Who wants to bet that they'll get round 1 first?  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( #Kyon x Kuyo
> Who wants to bet that they'll get round 1 first?  ))



(;3 Kyoyo) 
I notice the girl scream and clear my throat, trying to act all formal. "*ahem* .... Ma'am.... Join in or get out..." I blush. "Please..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

(( *giggles uncontrollably*
gj Kyon ))

I groan as I wake up.

_Chairs are *****es to sleep in._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

_Who is she? _I think, not recognising her. _I mustn't have met her..._


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"I will leave but why would you do that when any one could walk in" I say and run out leaving my memory book.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I shrug then turn back to Yoyo with a sigh. "That sorta killed the mood."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

I stare at him for a while, and don't know what to say besides, "...Who was she..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

"I think Shady was jealous." I say then climb off him, pulling my clothes back on.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

I sit back up. "...Jealous?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

"Jealous of the fact I was going to bang you until you were numb." I say and sit on a chair, reading my book.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"...Uh..." I look over to the bed where she was sat. "...She left her book..." _I wonder what she was reading..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

"Hmm..." I say and push my glasses up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

I go over and pick it up to see what it is, and sit back down.
(Jessica what was the book Shady had?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I push my glasses up and narrow my brow in thought. _Goddamit, if that girl didn't interrupt, I could of been having some fun right now... Ugh..._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

I open the book. _Wait, is this her memory book?_ I snap it shut and put it down. _I should return it to her... No, I wouldn't be able to talk to her... Maybe I could get Kyon to do it?_ "...Kyon?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I snap out of my _perverted_ thoughts about Yoyo and look at him, slightly blushing from what I was thinking about. "Hmm, what is it sir?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"...That girl left her book... Could you... take it back..?"


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

I go to the girls dorm and notice that I don't have my memory book.
(Have to go off for my tea)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I nod and smirk. "Okay, but you owe me." I say and wink.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"...O-Okay..." I pass him the book. _I owe him..?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Jealous of the fact I was going to bang you until you were numb." I say and sit on a chair, reading my book.



(( SMOOOOTTTHHHHH  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( *giggles uncontrollably*
> gj Kyon ))
> 
> I groan as I wake up.
> ...



(( Where we left off with Aria <3 ))

I stand up slowly and stretch, letting out a small whine.

_Ugh....._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I take the book and push up my glasses. "I will find her now." I go and find Shady. "Hey?"


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

I stand up and walk to the deck to see if I left it there and then notice the boy from before and say "hi."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I follow Shady and go up to her. "Here is your book."


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

I turn to him and say "thanks" and grab it and say "you did not read did you."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

"No, I respect peoples privacy."


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"Good and I am sorry about walking in before."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

_I wonder if he managed to find her... Anyway, what did he mean, 'I owe him'..? Does he expect me to give him something? Or just do him a favour when he needs one..? _


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

"It's alright, next time, I will make sure we are somewhere more private."


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"Are you two going out or some thing like that."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> _Who the hell is this guy and why the hell does he talk that way._
> 
> I nod at Teddy. ".... Can you help me move him onto the bed?"
> 
> ...



(("alone time" ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I blush. "N-No..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> (("alone time" ))



(( Eyy Tokay ))


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"Well you must like him then."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

"I think the concept you are referring to is sexual attraction. And yes, in that sense, it is true I want to rip his pants off. But I'm not his _boyfriend._"


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"Ok to much information."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I roll my eyes and push up my glasses.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

_ He's taking ages, can he not find her?_ standing up, I decide to go look for him. I walk out of the room and up on deck.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"Hey why don't you go back to your friend."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

I look around for Kyon, and eventually spot him with Shady. I approach the pair.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

"I think I will we have unfinished business." I turn around and notice Yoyo. "Oh.... Nothing..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"...Hey Kyon..." _'Oh... nothing'? What's that about...?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

I wake up in the medical area and look over to see Faye asleep beside me. Not remembering the events after attacking that girl-pirate due to my head injury, I grow confused. "Huh... I guess I saved her." I say, lying back proudly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

(( two beds guis ))

I glance at Teddy. ".... If it makes you feel better."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I stand awkwardly and push up my glasses. "Er... Yoyo... I will teach you another time I have business to attend to. Alone." I say and scuttle off. (going for a bit)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

_That was weird... Oh well..._ I glance up at the girl. _I think Kyon said her name was Shady?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

I look at Faye, who's fast asleep. As I look at her, I unbuckle my belt for some 'alone time', but quickly buckle it again when I hear Aria speak. "Good morning!" I say quickly.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"Hi" I say to the boy.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

"..... Nice save." I sit down in the chair next to his bed. "How's your head doing? You took some damage yesterday."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 22, 2014)

I trip over something again and I end up destroying the barrel as I wriggle out of it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"...Um... H-Hi..." I mutter.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"I am shady."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

"I'm fine... Just bittle lump on the head is all." (rolleyes) I hear a crash from below. "Was that you?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

"..... How could that possibly be me? I'm right here." I drag Teddy into a wheelchair.

"We're going to check that out."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"...Kuyo..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

"Alright..." I say, starting to doze off in the wheelchair, but struggling to keep myself awake.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

"Let's go."

I wheel Teddy to the hull. (Or wherever the hell Taylor went.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"...So... Um..." _Urgh... Talking is so hard..._


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"are you ok."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"...Uh... Yeah..." I say quietly, and nod.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"you are going to have to speak up if you want people to here you" I say.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"..." I stay silent, unable to reply. _No one understands how difficult it is for me to talk to people..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

All those sexual frustrations now gone rolleyes, I return to the others and push my glasses up. "What did I miss?" _And where the hell is my brother?_


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 22, 2014)

I hear footsteps. _Huh? Was that footsteps?_

(Sorry I was playing Clash)


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"sorry about that saying that" I say then I say to my self "no wonder no one likes you."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 22, 2014)

I ready a bayonet in case someone tries to attack me.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

lucyhartfilia said:


> "sorry about that saying that" I say then I say to my self "no wonder no one likes you."


( Kyon murders Shady for insulting his sex partner )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"...Sorry..." I mutter, not hearing what she says to herself.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I grab Yoyo from behind, hugging him close and placing my head on top of his and hiss like a cat. "My boy."


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"look I know you wont like me so why don't we just not talk it saves you talking about me behind my back."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

"But we aren't though." I say, letting him go and pushing up my glasses.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

I look at them but walk away because all I could think of was my old friends who were like them.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

As Kyon grabs me, I look back at him, then turn back to Shady, not bothering to try to make him get off. He lets go himself anyway.  "...I don't... uh..." _Why is this so hard..._


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

I walk in the girls dorm and sit on the bed and cry because of the memory's that come back to me.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I notice she left and I stand back, pushing my glasses up. "I guess she triggered old memories, she is probably upset. How do you wish to go about this, _sir?_" I say in my formal voice.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

I ask loudly, "Aria, do you think there's an intruder in here? We should take them by surprise."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"Um..." _I think that was my fault, I should go apologise... But then that might make it worse as apologising is hard... Urgh, this sucks..._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 22, 2014)

I hold my position, hiding right by the entryway.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

I open my book and start to read about my old memorise and then go to sleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I ask loudly, "Aria, do you think there's an intruder in here? We should take them by surprise."



I roll my eyes. "Well, if there is one, he knows we're here now."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I look towards Yoyo and chuckle to myself. "Still shy eh?" I put a hand on his shoulder. "I tell you what, you go look after that dramatic girl and then if you succeed I will give you some _extra lessons_ to teach you to be more confident."


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

when I try and sleep I can not sleep because of all the thinking I have done.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 22, 2014)

I nervously start to look around now, looking for an alternate exit.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

_To teach me to be more confident? I doubt that'll work... But it's worth a shot. _"I'll try..." I walk off in the direction she went, towards he dorms.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

I blush slightly. _He said yes. I don't think he understand me. But he said yes non the less!_ I walk off and sit down back in the male dorm. I read my book again and fall asleep.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

I start to look and look though my book and then I get annoyed about how many bad memorise so I are in it so throw it on the floor.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

I go to the girls dorm and knock on the door. _Is she in here?_


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

when I hear a knock on the door I say "go away."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

_Well she's definitely in here... What do I do? Should I just go in? Knock again? Maybe it would be easier if I talked through the door?_ "Uh... Shady, um..." _Nope, apparently not..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

"Oh..." I stay silent for a few seconds and then begin laughing hysterically.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I slowly push Teddy inside, closing the door behind me.

"..... Hello...?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at Teddy. "...... I shouldn't have taken you out of the Bay."

I sigh and bite my lip.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

I yawn deeply. "I want to hit something... Tag me in..." I mutter sleepily.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 22, 2014)

I instantly rush out of my hiding spot and tackle the figure, bayonet in hand. "Gimme everything you got, right now!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

"......" I sigh.

My eyes widen when someone tackles me to the ground.

"What the—"

I look up at the man.

_What. The. Hell._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 22, 2014)

I keep my bayonet in one of my hands (left) ready to strike at any moment.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

"Huhn?" I get up out of the wheelchair and grab the wall for balance, drawing my sword as I do so. "Who's that?" ((I assume it's rather dark in there.))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Huhn?" I get up out of the wheelchair and grab the wall for balance, drawing my sword as I do so. "Who's that?" ((I assume it's rather dark in there.))


(It is indeed.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

(( bbs Bio ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 22, 2014)

(I'm going for tonight, parents again.)


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"What do you want."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"...I... Er... I'm sorry..." I say quietly.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"Why are you Are you saying sorry."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"Be-because... um... I..." _Because you left, upset, and it seems like my fault... Urgh..._


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

I stand up and open the door and let him in to explain why I ran off.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

I walk in, and sit down on a chair. "...Um..."


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"Look I ran off because you and him reminds me of my old friends who were like you."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"L-like us...?"


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"Yeah they act like use one was loud and one was shy."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"Oh... Er, sorry..." I mumble.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"It is ok I just wish they were here right know."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

I look down at my feet and sigh. _...And I wish I could talk more freely, but it doesn't seem like that's ever gonna happen..._


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

I look up at him and say "here read my memory book so will understand me more."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

"....Huh?" I look up, then shake my head. _That's supposed to be private, I can't read it..._


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 22, 2014)

"It will help me trust people more so just read it I don't mind I have plenty more to fill."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 22, 2014)

_I have to go, I don't know how to handle these situations..._ I stand up. "Shady, I... um... Sorry..." I mutter before briskly walking out of the dorms and onto the deck. From there I climb up the main mast, into the crow's nest where I'm less likely to have to talk to anyone.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I keep my bayonet in one of my hands (left) ready to strike at any moment.





tokayseye said:


> "Huhn?" I get up out of the wheelchair and grab the wall for balance, drawing my sword as I do so. "Who's that?" ((I assume it's rather dark in there.))



I begin to struggle.

"Get the hell off of me."

_.... My dagger, I have to get my dagger._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

"Enguarde!" I hold my sword by the blade by accident, and swing it. I knock the man out, but give my hand a huge gash that I don't notice.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I scramble up to my feet. "..... Thanks." I say, breathing heavily. 

_Damn......._

I glance at Teddy and notice the gash. "Oh god....." 
I tear fabric from the bottom of my dress. I slowly approach Teddy. "Hold your hand out."


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Aphrodite  

(( Assume Aphrodite was napping again. xD ))

Aphrodite woke with a start. The last thing she remembered was talking with Itsuki. Faye was still asleep. Teddy and Aria are gone - looks like they woke up. She got up, hoping she could find them somewhere for something to do. She needs some explaining done to know what happened last night with that other captain.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

I yawn again and sit down on the floor, holding my hand out lazily.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Next thing you know I'm on the ground knocked out. Just before I'm knocked out though, I notice the weapon. It seemed a bit...shiny? Could that possibly mean that—and then bye bye world.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I wrap the cloth around his hand and tie the end into a bow.

I glance over at the man. "..... How the hell are we going to move him?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

I point to the wheel chair. "That little car."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I wake up and stare up at the ceiling.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

".... Guess so."

I pick the man up and drop him in the wheelchair.

"Let's go."

I open the door.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I wake up with my head pounding in rhythm with my heart.
Standing up, I groan. "I really shouldn't make a habit of sleeping outside.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

(( 10/10 gj Scott ))

I head to the Medical Bay.

_.... Where should we lock him up...?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

I follow Aria, holding to the walls for balance.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

Still disoriented, I bump into Aria.
"Oops, sorry..hey, who's that?" I say, looking at the man in the wheelchair.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

"..... I don't know. Teddy and I ran into him a few minutes ago."

I glance back at Teddy.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"Is my ship a magnet for thieves?"
I sigh.


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Aphrodite  

 _ "Looks like nobody's around," _ Aphrodite thought to herself, going back into the Medical Bay.  "Look who's awake! Feeling better?"  Aphrodite asked, sitting on the bed.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

I wave to Aria, puzzled, when she glances at me. _My head really hurts..._ I hold my head with my un-bandaged hand.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I smile weakly at Scott. 

"..... We've just been unlucky, that's all."

"..... Oh yeah, I have some things to fill you in on."


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"Hit me. "


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite
> 
> _ "Looks like nobody's around," _ Aphrodite thought to herself, going back into the Medical Bay.  "Look who's awake! Feeling better?"  Aphrodite asked, sitting on the bed.



I glance over at her and frown.


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Orion  

 "Now, where was that ship again?"  Orion said to himself, walking along the dock - finally finding the ship he was interested in the day before. He boarded the ship - Holly and Mitch weren't there anymore - and went to the lower deck to find the Medical Bay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> I glance over at her and frown.



 Aphrodite  

 "What happened last night?"  Aphrodite asked, paying no mind to her frown - but decided to take more of a serious tone.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"Hold on—" I face the man who I notice walking by.
"Who are you?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I close my eyes and remain silent.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

(( ~Assume they did the name thing ~ ))

I smile. ".... That's Orion, one of the people I wanted to tell you about."


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I close my eyes and remain silent.



 Aphrodite  

 "I'll have to ask Aria about it then. Are you okay, at least?"  Aphrodite tried to feel her forehead to check if she was sick.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"Is that so?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Orion  

 "Pleased to meet you,"  Orion said, his face blank as he shook Scott's hand. She decided to remain quiet after the introduction and left the talking to Aria.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I open the door. "....C'mon, let's get inside. We can talk there."

_It'll be nice if Orion stayed, seems like everyone gets injured around here._


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I smile at him.
_Something seems off..._
"Okay."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I wheel the man inside and motion for everyone to follow.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 22, 2014)

I stumble into the medical bay and flop down on a bed.


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Orion   

Orion followed Aria under the deck.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I follow all of them inside.
"I should've made this place bigger.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite
> 
> "I'll have to ask Aria about it then. Are you okay, at least?"  Aphrodite tried to feel her forehead to check if she was sick.



"I... I don't want to talk about it."


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I... I don't want to talk about it."



 Aphrodite  

 "Do I at least know you're okay? You're not hurt?"  Aphrodite pulled back, having about a six-inch space between them.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I close the door after everyone enters.

I bite my lip and glance at Faye. "How're you feeling?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I keep my eyes closed and reply, "I'm _fine_. Just... don't want to talk about it."


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"Why is Faye in here?" Shock plays across my face.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I bite my lip. "That's.... good....."


"Anyway," I motion to Orion. "As most of us now know, that's Orion. He's extremely skilled in the medical field, and is an amazing help." 

I point to the man in the wheelchair. "I have no idea who this guy is, but he was hiding in the storage room."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at Scott. "...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I reach over the side of my bed, grab my jacket, and slip it on over the nightgown.


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Aphrodite  

Aphrodite frowned. Something wasn't right here.  "Aria, do you know what happened to Faye? Was it because she was drunk?" She saw a man who she didn't recognize enter the room. If he was coming in here and he wasn't wielding a sword, he must be trustable. 

  Orion   

 "These are the people who are hurt?"  Orion asked, setting down his briefcase and pulling on some latex gloves.  "What seems to be the problem?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

"Patient—Doctor confidentiality."

I point to Teddy. "Teddy has a gash on his hand. The bleeding has probably stopped by now, but we still need to sterilize and bind."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I swing my legs over the side of my bed, put on my boots, and stand up. I say firmly, "I'm going for a walk."

(now brb)


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"I'm so confused.." I say.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I smile weakly at Scott. "I'll explain later, I promise."

I glance at Faye. ".... Alright, but _stay safe_."


((( AYYYYYYYY )))


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Orion

Orion nodded, going over to Teddy and fetched some alchohol from the medicine closet. Gently, he began to cleanse the wound in case of infection.

 Aphrodite  

Aphrodite watched Faye go out the door. It seemed like nobody wanted to talk.  "Is what happened last night so bad? Faye just got kidnapped. It's not like they used her as a slave."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I grab my bloody clothes before I head out. _Might as well try to wash them..._ I close the door and head into the girl's dorm.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"Can I help in any way..?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I glare at Aphrodite. "Be quiet or leave."

_She's like a ****ing pushy best-friend._

I glance at Scott. 
"Can you help me find something? It's a sleep medicine, should be somewhere in the cabinets. They call it 'Cantarella'."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I set to work washing my clothes by hand in the dorm's bathroom.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I search around in the cabinets, and draw out a bottle.
"I think this is it."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

I rub my forehead, waking up. My head hurts like Hell. I lift up my new crate, and find four bottles of Vodka nearby, all empty. One is half broken.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I walk onto the main deck to hang up my shirt and pants to dry. I wrap my jacket tighter around me; starting to feel a bit cold.


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Aphrodite  

Aphrodite frowned and decided to leave. She went onto the deck and decided to go to the marketplace to shop for food.

  Orion 

"I'm finished cleansing the wound - do you need any other assistance?"  Orion asks politely.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

I decide to go onto the deck, and I see one of the girls from the bar yesterday. "Hey, do you know that guy's name?" I ask. "The one sitting next to me?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I hand the bottle to Aria.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I rub my temples. "Uh.... Teddy really did a number on that guy."

I point to the man. ".....Just check to make sure they aren't any open wounds. ....Serves him right for jumping me like that..."

I grin and take the bottle from Scott. "Perfect, thanks." I bite my lip. ".... Guess it's time to tell you about last night."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I decide to go onto the deck, and I see one of the girls from the bar yesterday. "Hey, do you know that guy's name?" I ask. "The one sitting next to me?"



I glance over at the man. "I think his name's Teddy."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

"Oh, cool, thanks." I say, going back to the hold to grab some rum.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I look at her face.
_I couldn't see anything wrong with  Faye, besides a few scratches..what happened?_


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I rub my temples. "Uh.... Teddy really did a number on that guy."
> 
> I point to the man. ".....Just check to make sure they aren't any open wounds. ....Serves him right for jumping me like that..."
> 
> I grin and take the bottle from Scott. "Perfect, thanks." I bite my lip. ".... Guess it's time to tell you about last night."



Orion

Orion nodded - carefully checking around Teddy's body. He didn't see any major wounds, but he had a few cuts.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

I grab two bottles of rum, and go back to the deck. "Heads up!" I say to the girl, tossing one of the bottles.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

aries said:


> Orion
> 
> Orion nodded - carefully checking around Teddy's body. He didn't see any major wounds, but he had a few cuts.



((*Taylor))

I sit down on a chair and motion for Scott to sit down next to me.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I sit next to her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I start recalling the events, my voice shaky. By the end, tears are rolling down my cheeks.

_Those damn bastards......._

"...... I should've helped her sooner.... I was just so scared...."

I begin trembling.

_This is all my fault...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I grab two bottles of rum, and go back to the deck. "Heads up!" I say to the girl, tossing one of the bottles.



I catch the bottle and look at the man confused. I mumble, "I don't drink..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

" ..."
I pull her into a hug.
"It's not your fault."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

"C'mon, live a little." I tell her, drinking my rum.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I hesitantly wrap my arms around him. "..... Thanks...."


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Orion  

Orion decided to lightly tap Aria - it wasn't the best time, but the guy on the bed's head seemed to be getting worse.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I let go of her.
"I need to go down to the hull. Some of the supplies got mixed up, and I need to take care of that.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I smile weakly. "..... 'Kay, Orion will keep me company."

(( ~Foreshadow for Jelly Scott ~ ))

I look up at Orion. "What's up?" I rub the tears from my eyes.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I stand up and smile weakly at her, then go down to the hull.
"Damn muffin shipments..I wanted CINNAMON, not vanilla!"


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Aphrodite 

Aphrodite started back from the marketplace with a box full of fruits and vegetables - honestly, she was looking for dairy, but this worked too. She traded a few of her own supplies for weapons just in case. It should at least last a week on the boat. She even bought a few sodas for the rest of the crew and Faye. She laid down the new supplies on the main deck and wiped some sweat off her forehead. She heard Faye deny a drink - and she couldn't help but smile.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "C'mon, live a little." I tell her, drinking my rum.



I bite my lip and glance back and forth from the man to the drink in my hand. _****... what do I do...?_


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I smile weakly. "..... 'Kay, Orion will keep me company."
> 
> (( ~Foreshadow for Jelly Scott ~ ))
> 
> I look up at Orion. "What's up?" I rub the tears from my eyes.



  Orion 

"The head wound you mentioned - I don't believe it's getting any better,"  Orion concluded, putting a hand on his forehead.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

"Don't know how t' drink?" I laugh. "You just open the bottle, and drink it."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I tentatively open the bottle. 

Starting to grow dizzy, I fall to the ground and faint; the bottle smashing and breaking.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I frown at the man. "Is his wound that bad? Teddy didn't injure him that badly, right?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I bite my lip and glance back and forth from the man to the drink in my hand. _****... what do I do...?_



 Aphrodite 

"Didn't you hear her? She doesn't drink. ****. Off."  Aphrodite had walked over once she saw that Faye was holding the bottle. She grabbed the bottle from Faye's hand and smashed it on the ground.  "Get some other girl drunk."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

"Hey, sorry, just having fun." I say, finishing my rum. I sit on my crate, crossing my arms. Suddenly, she faints. "That wasn't my fault." I say as the bottle shatters, leaving shards of glass everywhere.


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I frown at the man. "Is his wound that bad? Teddy didn't injure him that badly, right?"



  Orion 

"It sort of is. It should take about more than two weeks to heal."  Orion sat down on the bed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I walk up to Taylor.

_Ugh..... Orion's right.
That is definitely going to take some time to heal._


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

After sorting out the crate problem, I pace on the deck.
"Not right..captain..where are we even..?"
Scattered bits of my thoughts come out in mumbles.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 22, 2014)

(When should I regain my consciousness?)


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I tentatively open the bottle.
> 
> Starting to grow dizzy, I fall to the ground and faint; the bottle smashing and breaking.



 Aphrodite  

"Idiot.."  Aphrodite flipped the guy off, picked up the bloodied Faye, and dragged her to the Medical Bay. The second time in a row she fainted. If this is going to be how her new schedule is going to be, she's probably going to have to keep her in the girls' dorm permanently - well, of course, she wouldn't want to have to do that. She dropped Faye on the same bed as before.  "She fainted again."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

(( ARIES GET IN CHAT PLS ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

SHHH


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I wake up, lying on the floor. I grin to myself. _Time for round two..._

I glance over and see the girl gone; in her place is a pool of blood. _Little ***** got away... someone's going to pay..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I look up to see Aphrodite with a bloodied Faye. ".... ****."

I bite my lip.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I see Faye get carried to the Medical Bay, and go inside.
"****. She's already gone through so much, with drinking to add?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I motion to Orion. "Orion, I tried to check her out yesterday, but she wouldn't listen. Heavy internal bleeding..."

I sigh. "..... She'll live if we do this correctly."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I nod at Scott as he enters.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I grab my sharpest sword and walk over to where the prisoners of war sleep. I pick up a sleeping girl at random.

She says quickly, tears quickly falling down her face, "Please don't hurt me."

"Now, _why_ would I do that?" I smirk; enjoying the look of fear plastered on the girl's face.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"Will she be okay?"
_I don't want to see another crew member hurt.._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

Feeling a headache coming on, I decide to take a nap. I start walking to my crate, when my vision starts to blur, so I start to stumble and stagger. I go into the nearest room, and fall onto the bed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

".... Probably."

I grab my supplies.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I sit in a chair.
"..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I start working on Faye.

_Damn.... she's lost a lot of blood._


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I avert my eyes.
_..People like her shouldn't have to go through this. Even if they are jerks._


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

"Holly... I know what you did to the others... just... let me go..." Her tears fall faster down her cheeks.

Tempted, I reach over and lick her tears. _Hm... salty... just like the sea._

"..."

I pull her arm. "Let's go."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I breathe a sigh of relief. ".... Done."

(( MADDY START THE PLAN))

I walk away from the bed to organize my materials.


----------



## ethre (Sep 22, 2014)

Orion  

Orion looks over Faye.  "What has she been doing?"  Orion asked Aria, inspecting Faye's arms.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"...I should've treated her better."
A tear trails down my cheek. _She reminds me of my little sister.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

_...... Yeah, I guess we all should've._

I bite my lip.

(( WE GOTTA MAKE IT MORE CONVINCING
MORE TEARS ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( HARDCORE SOBBING))


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I lock the door behind me while the girl quivers in my arms. 

I forcefully lay her flat on the ground and tape her hands and feet down. 

I walk over to the corner to gather my supplies. _This'll help calm me down after that little ***** left... *when* I get my hands on her, she's next..._


----------



## nard (Sep 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


> Feeling a headache coming on, I decide to take a nap. I start walking to my crate, when my vision starts to blur, so I start to stumble and stagger. I go into the nearest room, and fall onto the bed.




I feel a thump. I look over and since I was sleeping, my vision is bad.

_Hmm, just the wall._

I turn to face 'the wall' and sleep again.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm bury my face in my hands.
"I'm so sorry.." I mumble. "I didn't know this would happen to you."
Tears fall faster.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

I wake up for a moment. I move my arm, and position it over what I think is the edge of the bed. I quickly fall back asleep with my head close to the 'edge of the bed.'


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

".... Things. Let it go."

I glance over at Scott. _.... He's taking this pretty hard. Don't tell me....?
No. Not possible.
There's no way, right?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"I knew that crew was bad..Damn Mitchell and Holly..make them _pay.._"
"...I never should've hurt you."


----------



## nard (Sep 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I wake up for a moment. I move my arm, and position it over what I think is the edge of the bed. I quickly fall back asleep with my head close to the 'edge of the bed.'




I feel warmth, and squirm a bit from the sudden change of heat in the room.


_Just a dream..._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

I tense up due to a nightmare, and start hugging the 'edge of the bed.'


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

Beary said:


> "I knew that crew was bad..Damn Mitchell and Holly..make them _pay.._"
> "...I never should've hurt you."



"...."

I grip the vials tightly.

_..... Just continue your research, Aria. It was stupid to even think about liking him for a bit. A guy like him is taken. They always are.

..... They were pretty good at ****ing hiding it. I would've only embarrassed myself if I continued down this path._


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

Taking my time, I cut off the girl's pinky finger. She lets out a piercing scream. I continue to cut off her other 9 fingers one by one; going at a painfully slow rate.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I hear a faint scream, and my head jerks up.
"Did you hear that?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

"..... Yeah."

_Just distance yourself from him. You shouldn't get too close to trouble._


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"Sounded really painful.." I mumble.


----------



## nard (Sep 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I tense up due to a nightmare, and start hugging the 'edge of the bed.'




Pressure. I feel pressure.

_Weird dream..._

I stretch my arms out to the 'the wall' and wrap my arms around it.


( #Ahne the speedboat  )


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

I move closer to the edge of the bed, tensing my arms up. I yawn in my sleep, and start to wake up.


----------



## nard (Sep 22, 2014)

I start to lightly grit my teeth, the warmth feeling nice.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

Fully waking up, I decide to sleep in for a while, squeezing the giant pillow that wasn't here before.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I trace her lips with my finger. "You have a pretty set of lips. I'd _hate_ for anything bad to happen to them." Using my knife, I carve the skin around her lips.


----------



## nard (Sep 22, 2014)

_Ahh, nice nap._


I yawn and open my eyes. I see the man that had the crab.


Groping my chest.


"Jesus Chri-" I blush hard.


I try and move away, but end up falling off the side and making a loud thump.

(  )


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I toss her lips aside. "Let's work on those pretty little eyes of yours." She tries to shake herself free but I hold her in place. "Uh-uh. No fighting back."

I dig my sword into her face and start to cut out her eyes.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

The 'pillow' rolls off the bed. "Hey, what--" I grab it, then realize it's actually Anne.
Blushing hard, I quickly pull my hand away. "Uh-- uh--"


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

Glancing at the girl before me, I tap my finger. _Hm... something's missing..._ "Oh, right! You're still wearing clothes."

Using the knife, I cut into her dress and savagely pull it off. She groans loudly in pain.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"..I really think we should check that out."
I stand. "That screaming stopped all of a sudden.."


----------



## nard (Sep 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


> The 'pillow' rolls off the bed. "Hey, what--" I grab it, then realize it's actually Anne.
> Blushing hard, I quickly pull my hand away. "Uh-- uh--"



( Smooth 10/10 )


I quickly stand up and look down to dust myself off, trying to hide my red face. "What were ya do in' in my bed?!"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

"Uh, I don't know, what were you doing in the bed that I passed out in?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I lick my lips as I glance down at her naked body.

~Fades to Pink~

I pick up chunk by chunk of the girl's dead body and throw it in inside a box. _This'll make a good welcome gift for the neighboring crew..._


----------



## nard (Sep 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "Uh, I don't know, what were you doing in the bed that I passed out in?"




I turn away from him and cross my arms. "You weren't in here before! An' this is the ladies room!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I get Faye's clothes from the deck (?) and lay then on the chair next to her bed.
"....."
Overcome with a sudden bout of nausea, I run outside.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

"It is? Maybe they should'a put a sign or something!" I cross my arms. "Hey, 'm sorry, I passed out. Too much booze, y'know?" I laugh.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I wrap up the box with a bright pink bow and attach a note.

"_Welcome to Shipwreck Bay.

~With Love, Holly_"

On the back, I make sure to write, in blood: "She's next."

I carry the box with me as I walk over to the other ship.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

After puking my guts out, I lean against the side with my arms hanging over the side.
I barely register Holly walking towards the ship.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I climb onto the ship, place the box on the ground, and quickly walk back to my own ship. I smirk. _This'll show them not to mess with us._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

(( WELL ISNT IT IRRELEVANT NOW ))


----------



## nard (Sep 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "It is? Maybe they should'a put a sign or something!" I cross my arms. "Hey, 'm sorry, I passed out. Too much booze, y'know?" I laugh.




"That doesn't explain.... _any of what happened a second ago._" 


I bite my lip.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

(( ; O ; ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I mumble incoherently in my sleep; starting to wake up.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I see a package wrapped up quite handsomely. Out of curiosity, I sit cross-legged and unwrap it, opening if after discarding the paper.
Seeing its contents, I fall backwards with a loud thump.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

"Yeah, uh... I thought you were like, a pillow, or something." I hide my face, scanning the room for my bandanna which must've fell off in my sleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

Beary said:


> I get Faye's clothes from the deck (?) and lay then on the chair next to her bed.
> "....."
> Overcome with a sudden bout of nausea, I run outside.



I stare at the exit for a few minutes before resuming my work.

_..... He must really care about her....
God, I feel like a ****ing idiot.
Y'know what?
I just need to move on._


----------



## nard (Sep 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "Yeah, uh... I thought you were like, a pillow, or something." I hide my face, scanning the room for my bandanna which must've fell off in my sleep.



_Pillow... _


I put my thumb and middle finger on my nose and squeeze.


"Just... get out."


I go to the furthest bed from him and lay down, dozing off facing the wall.


( gogogogogog )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I mumble incoherently in my sleep; starting to wake up.



I glance at Faye.

"..... How're you feeling...?"

_.... I have no right to be upset about this, I know that.
Still..._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

I pretend to leave the room. Once she falls asleep, I laugh quietly, walking towards her bed. I lay down in it next to her, trying to be as quiet as possible.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I glance at Faye.
> 
> "..... How're you feeling...?"
> 
> ...



I glance over at Aria with wide, scared eyes. "I... I don't know..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

The package slips off of my fallen body, and it's contents spill out. The note flutters to the ground.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I sit down in the chair.

"Hey.... everything's alright now...." I say softly.

_.... You have Scott...
Why the hell am I so upset over a pirate?!_


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I shrug. "I guess... wait... what happened? I thought I was washing my clothes..."

(Aria sees her clothes now on the chair.)


----------



## nard (Sep 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I pretend to leave the room. Once she falls asleep, I laugh quietly, walking towards her bed. I lay down in it next to her, trying to be as quiet as possible.




I mumble in my sleep a bit.


"Hmm.. Ahmes, get... away from me with that..."


(    )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I grab Faye's clothes and hand them to her. ".... No idea. _Scott_ and Aphrodite ran in carrying you. You were unconscious."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

She mumbles in her sleep. _Wait, what? Get away from her with "that"? Ohh..._ I start to laugh a little, then feel kind of awkward. I roll over, and look at the ground.


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I grab Faye's clothes and hand them to her. ".... No idea. _Scott_ and Aphrodite ran in carrying you. You were unconscious."



"Oh." I grab my clothes from her; not paying attention to the emphasis she put on Scott's name.

I slowly climb out of the bed and wear my now-dry clothes. I wrap my jacket tight against me; regaining the lost heat from when I took the blanket off.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I smile at Faye. ".... Why don't we go get some fresh air?"

_I— I just need to clear my head.
..... I'm only here because this is better than becoming the eighth 'Mrs. Jarlent'. I have no need for love._


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I smile at Faye. ".... Why don't we go get some fresh air?"
> 
> _I— I just need to clear my head._



"Sure." I follow her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I breathe deeply as I enter the deck. _Just stay calm....._

(( She can't see Scott yet ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I step onto the main deck and immediately throw up at the sight of tiny "cubes" that looked a lot like human flesh, bone, and skin...


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I groan, my face an unsightly shade of green.


----------



## nard (Sep 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


> She mumbles in her sleep. _Wait, what? Get away from her with "that"? Ohh..._ I start to laugh a little, then feel kind of awkward. I roll over, and look at the ground.




I feel shifting. _Don't tell me..._


I turn over and see him again. "Don't ya ever quit, mate?!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I glance at Faye and my eyes widen.

"Oh god..."

_..... Scott?!_

I run over to him. "..... Scott....?"

_What the hell am I doing?! This is Faye's job, not mine...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

My eyes snap open and I stare up at her with wide eyes.
"Who the hell.."
I cover my mouth suddenly as bile rises in my throat.
"Sent that..box.."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

"No." I say, staring at the ground.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I grab the note and scan it.

_..... That ****ing whore..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I cover my mouth again and stagger to the side of the ship, then empty my already empty stomach.
"Eyurghhh.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I shakily hand the note to Scott.

_..... Faye's going to get hurt...._

I bite my lip.

_I have to protect her. Scott would be crushed if she got hurt again._


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I stand frozen; shaking in my skin.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I look at the note and my wide eyes go to Aria.
_Oh my god. No. I have to protect Aria.._

( PLAN INITIATE  )


----------



## nard (Sep 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "No." I say, staring at the ground.




I twiddle my thumbs and then cough into my arm.


"So..."


I smirk a bit.


"Why do you have your clothes on? At least _try._"


*~Scene fades to black~*


----------



## Jawile (Sep 22, 2014)

I grin, and turn to her. "Okay, yeah." _Guess I didn't need that bandanna for now._

*~Scene fades to black~*


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

I stand up shakily and hold my hand out to Scott.

_...... Why the hell should I care if anyone in this crew dies?
I shouldn't.
So why do I care so much?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I wrap my jacket tighter around me in an attempt to mask my shaking.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I take Aria's hand and squeeze it.
_I won't let anything happen to you._
Using my other hand, I chuck the package over the side of the ship.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

"...."

_Please, stop.
Just.... go to Faye already._

I glance at Faye.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"..... Faye...?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"Faye, you can go back. I'll clean this up."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

"I... I can't move..." I hug myself and continue to shake.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I let go of Aria's hand and pick Faye up bridal style.
"Okay, let's get you back. Seriously, you need rest."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

，..


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

I frown.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I set her on the bed in the medical bay.
"I care about my crew. Stay safe."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

My eyes widen.

_.....I guess that's to be expected...._

I sigh. "..... I need to get a grip."

I plop down on one of the crates.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stare at the sky. "..... It's not too late to go back..." I mumble to myself. 

"..... But I can't go back to Antonio, I just _can't_...."


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I sit next to Aria.
"What's wrong?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

My eyes widen and I jump slightly. 

"Oh..... Not much...." I smile.

_...... Get away. You aren't supposed to see me bitter, especially not when I'm bitter about you. Just go back to your girlfriend already._


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"Sorry if I scared you..you just seemed off after Faye got hurt. Is she worrying you?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

"..... Yeah."

_..... Part of it, I guess. _

I bite my lip.

_If I go back to the shop, they can send message to father.... But should I really go back? I can survive easily without love. I don't need something that I never had._


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

I start absentmindedly munching on a muffin.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 22, 2014)

_..... I'll just go get some herbs. Herb shopping is always relaxing, I guess._

I stand up and dust off my dress. ".... I'm going to go do some shopping."


----------



## Myst (Sep 22, 2014)

_I need a snack..._ I climb off the ship and head towards the shops.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

"Need me to come with?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

".... No, I'm fine."

_I just need time without him._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk off the ship and head to the shops.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I hear the little bell chime as I walk inside a shop. _Let's hope they have some tasty pastries in stock... I could use an energy boost after this morning._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I hum as I slowly make my way to the market.

_What types should I buy?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

Feeling dejected, I end up dozing off.

( NIGHTNIGHT )


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I look around the small shop.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I start my walk back to the ship.

_Whoo~_

I turn a corner and catch a glimpse into a bakery. _Is that....?_

I try to restrain my anger. _**** that ****ing whore. We are leaving this ****ing port right away._
----

I set my bag down on the crate and doze off next to Scott, my head on his shoulder.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I snuggle with the blanket and stare at the ceiling above me; listening to the soothing sounds of my own breathing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pay the clerk for my two pastries and walk back to the ship.


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Aphrodite 

Aphrodite began to wander around the ship and into the Medical Bay. Faye was still there.  "...could I sit?"  Aphrodite knew it wasn't necessary to ask for permission, but she felt like Faye was in a bad mood ever since.. whatever happened last night.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I sigh. "...I guess so..." _I can't really escape anymore at this point..._


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Aphrodite  

 "Are you still uncomfortable about talking of what happened last night?"  Aphrodite asked, still standing. She might've been cautious to make sure that Faye wouldn't lash out at her - despite her weak state.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I close my eyes. "Eh... might as well I tell you instead of anyone else..." I take a deep breath before telling her what happened. 

By the end of the story, I'm crying my eyes out.


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> I close my eyes. "Eh... might as well I tell you instead of anyone else..." I take a deep breath before telling her what happened.
> 
> By the end of the story, I'm crying my eyes out.



 Aphrodite  

"She did what?"  Aphrodite frowned, her eyes wide.  "That won't ever happen again. I promise,"  Aphrodite comforted Faye, putting her hand around Faye's shoulder, gently squeezing her.  "This - this is what happens when you drink. Don't drink anymore.. alright?"  

Suddenly - for a split second - an all-too-familiar face replaced Faye's. Aphrodite backed away - no, scooted away - in terror. She looked at the ground, gripping her locket firmly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I pout. "But... I wasn't drunk when it happened..." I attempt to wipe away my rapidly falling tears.


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> I pout. "But... I wasn't drunk when it happened..." I attempt to wipe away my rapidly falling tears.



 Aphrodite  

"You shouldn't wander off then. Holly followed you because you did."  Aphrodite sighed.  "I shouldn't have left you in there alone. I'm really sorry,"  Aphrodite was now crying too.

Those words - she remembered saying them before.. she missed those words.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

"She came on _our_ ship though... The others were there too..." My voice cracks.


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> "She came on _our_ ship though... The others were there too..." My voice cracks.



 Aphrodite 

"I know.. but the others were.. well, also drunk. Some like Aria, Scott and I weren't. I couldn't help you because I thought you could handle it on your own. I was dead wrong,"  Aphrodite sighed.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I play with the ends of my hair and sigh.


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> I play with the ends of my hair and sigh.



 Aphrodite  

"I swear, I will murder that ***** the next chance I get, alright?"  Aphrodite got up.  "Will you be okay?"  Aphrodite asked worriedly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

"I'll survive..." I reply solemnly; my tears now stopped.


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I'll survive..." I reply solemnly; my tears now stopped.



 Aphrodite  

"Do you need me to stay?"  Aphrodite asked, staying in the doorway.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

"I don't want to force you to... You seem busy." I smile sadly.


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I don't want to force you to... You seem busy." I smile sadly.



 Aphrodite 

"You want me to? I wouldn't mind. I won't pull any funny moves - I'll stay on the floor since that other guy has it."


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I look down at my hands. "Please... I don't want to be alone."


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> I look down at my hands. "Please... I don't want to be alone."



 Aphrodite 

"Of course I could stay here."  Aphrodite sits down against the wall between the beds.  "I can't say it's entirely comfortable, but I don't mind,"  she smiled slightly at Faye before dozing off to sleep.

(( G'night! ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I snuggle deeper into my blanket before falling asleep.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

(I'm getting ready for school, I will read through or get a summary at school later, I will post when I get home from school, sorry, my parents are restricting my times, it's a pain.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

(I've decided I want Itsuki to be kidnapped by the enemy pirates XD)

I sit on the beach after kicking the sand. _Being a pirate is hard... And I haven't even done very much yet!_ I suddenly feel two people grab me from behind and drag me off. "H-HEY!"


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 23, 2014)

I walk outs of the dorm and go on to the island.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I wake up and start reading again, pushing up my glasses.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

I wake up in the crow's nest. _I walked out on Shady, didn't I... That was kinda rude, I should apologise... But then I might make it worse. I'll just go for a walk instead..._ I climb down and walk off the ship. _At least this port is inhabited unlike the island we were at before, I can go buy stuff if I want..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

"Get your filthy hands off me, you creeps!" I struggle against the enemy pirates, but end up getting taken aboard their ship tied up.
......._I wonder where Yoyo is.... He owes me a favour._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

(( someone get in chat pls
/Laf is lonely ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

I spend a little while exploring the town, but there isn't much of interest, so I just head back. On the way, I stop by a bakery and get myself a muffin to eat on the way back, as well as an extra to give to Kyon or whoever else I end up talking to. I walk to the ship and go down to the guy's room to relax a little.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I put my book down and push up my glasses. "Oh, Yoyo."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

"...Hi Kyon..." I walk over and sit near him, then hand him the brown paper bag with the muffin in. "...Here."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I take the bag and raise my eyebrow. "Hmm?" I take out a muffin. "Oh... Thanks." I say and rustle his hair.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

I smile slightly, and then finish off my own muffin, which I still had.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I smirk and turn to Yoyo, grabbing his chin with my finger. "You've got crumbs right there." I get close to him, licking the crumbs off his cheek.rolleyes


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

I inch backwards ever so slightly, not expecting his action. _Did he just... lick me?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 23, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( someone get in chat pls
> /Laf is lonely ))



((I would, but ~on phone that makes chat practically unusable~))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I move away and push up my glasses, grabbing my book to read. "You still owe me a favour."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

"A favour...?" _Does he have something he wants me to do?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I chuckle and read. "I'm not going to force you to do anything Yoyo, I will let you figure this whole thing out yourself." I don't look away from my book. "So basically if you want it, you have to come get it yourself."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

"...Huh?" I look over at him, confused. _I thought he wanted me to do him a favour?_


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I snap awake and look up. The sun hurts my eyes. _Where is Master?!_ I shakily get up and walk out from behind the crate. _Oh yes, the wooden house on water._ I look around and see no humans. _Hmm..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I smirk and turn to Yoyo, grabbing his chin with my finger. "You've got crumbs right there." I get close to him, licking the crumbs off his cheek.rolleyes



(( AYYYYY
DAT SPEEDBOATTT))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

"You're so clueless, but I will let you figure it out, I can wait." I continue reading and push my glasses up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

I lie down on a bed and stare at the ceiling. _I don't get him... What is he talking about...?_ I glance at Kyon. _Is he refering to what he waas gonna teach me before Shady walked in...?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't even look at him, still reading my book. _He will figure it out eventually._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

After a whie, I sit up and look at Kyon. "...Kyon..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

"Mhmm."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

I pause for a long time. "N-nothing, nevermind..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

...._What is taking him so long, just bang already..._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

I sit in silence for a while. "...You still didn't teach me... about the stuff in that book..." I mumble.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I practically dive on him, unable to hold back anymore. "Well I guess I should just teach you instead."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

_Woah... He's very aggressive... Hopefully we won't be interrupted this time..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

It takes me no time to rip off my clothes again like before and bind his arms to the bed with my shirt. "You better like it rough." I start to rip his clothes off. rolleyes


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

After sniffing around for Master, I see a door. _She must be in there!_\



I bound up to it and gently open it.



When I see what's inside, I flatten my ears and arch my back a bit.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

Due to the shirt tying my arms to the bed, I can't really do very much besides watch him ripping my clothes off. _Wow, he moves fast..._ I don't notice the door open.


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

( imagine kyon doesnt notice either xD )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

(( whoah Kyon
as Gio said:
"If it hurts, you're doing it wrong." ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

After making sure he is no longer clothed and that he is tied up tightly, I *ahem* _get to work._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( whoah Kyon
> as Gio said:
> "If it hurts, you're doing it wrong." ))


(But unlike Jean, Kyon knows what he is doing.)


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 23, 2014)

(why why you are going to make people so disturbed)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

lucyhartfilia said:


> (why why you are going to make people so disturbed)



(Just because you are jealous Jessica ;3)


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 23, 2014)

(no and lexi happens to be reading over me and she says you are her new best friend)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

lucyhartfilia said:


> (no and lexi happens to be reading over me and she says you are her new best friend)



(;3 Hi Lexi)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

I watch him as he rips off my clothes, and then...

~Fades to black~

(Sorry I took a while, was getting a drink)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

~Censored~


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 23, 2014)

( she says hi and I don't think I need my friend any more strange so stop posting strange things)
I sit on the beach reading my memory book.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I roll over, in a deep sleep.


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I slightly whimper and go back to the door. I open it and as I back up, close it with a slight creak. 


_Gaahhh..._


I go back to my hiding spot, my eyes large, not getting that _scene_ out of my head.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I feel the pirates lock my up in the cell and I moan. _How did I end up getting myself taken hostage?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

I hear the door creak. "Um...Kyon...?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

"Sorta... Busy here Yoyo..." I pant, ignoring him.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I mumble in my sleep.

"...An... Arrrr.... Anne..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

"...O-okay..." _Am I hearing things...? Oh, whatever...._


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 23, 2014)

I go back to the girls dorm and go to sleep.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

(~Timeskip~)


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I wake up, rubbing my eyes. I look to my side and see Anne, still asleep. I laugh quietly, and get up.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I snore in my sleep, lying on top of Kuyo who was still tied up naked.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 23, 2014)

I wake up and go look for some one to talk to.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

_Uh... Well this is awkward... He didn't even untie me..._ I watch him rise and fall along with my chest as I breathe.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I am a terrible morning person, and get grouchy at being forced up, so just crush him more when I sleep.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

"K-Kyon..." I mutter, struggling to speak because of him crushing me. "...Wake... up..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't wake up and mumble in my sleep. "No mom, let me sleep in today... Zzzzzz"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

"Kyon, wake up..." I say a little louder. _Oh God, what if someone walks in...?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I turn my head up to Kuyo, eyes full of evil emotions and hatred. "Let. Me. *SLEEP.*" I put my head back down, crushing him harder.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 23, 2014)

I woke up from my pirate bed and stepped on the pirate floor and walked over to the pirate door and put my pirate hand on the pirate doorknob and pulled the pirate door pirate open. I pirately walked through the pirate door and walked up the pirate steps to the pirate deck where I saw some pirates. I walked to the pirate wheel where I took the pirate handle and then let go again because I remembered in the pirate life I had just entered it had been my pirate demise. How did I get here? Why do I keep reincarnating as a pirate? My pirate mind will never pirate know. I looked down and checked out my pirate clothes. I had a pirate potato sack and some pirate tights on and I had bare pirate feet with some black pirate hairs. My pirate schlong was hanging a little bit to the pirate left. I took off my pirate hat and realized that I was not on any pirate ship. I was on the Jade Dagger, a pirate ship with a pirate adventure. I went to the pirate plank and walked to the pirate end of it over the pirate water. I was about to pirate jump when I saw a pirating pirate ship coming to pirate our pirate ship. Holy pirating, pirate Batman! *to be continued*


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

Trundle said:


> I woke up from my pirate bed and stepped on the pirate floor and walked over to the pirate door and put my pirate hand on the pirate doorknob and pulled the pirate door pirate open. I pirately walked through the pirate door and walked up the pirate steps to the pirate deck where I saw some pirates. I walked to the pirate wheel where I took the pirate handle and then let go again because I remembered in the pirate life I had just entered it had been my pirate demise. How did I get here? Why do I keep reincarnating as a pirate? My pirate mind will never pirate know. I looked down and checked out my pirate clothes. I had a pirate potato sack and some pirate tights on and I had bare pirate feet with some black pirate hairs. My pirate schlong was hanging a little bit to the pirate left. I took off my pirate hat and realized that I was not on any pirate ship. I was on the Jade Dagger, a pirate ship with a pirate adventure. I went to the pirate plank and walked to the pirate end of it over the pirate water. I was about to pirate jump when I saw a pirating pirate ship coming to pirate our pirate ship. Holy pirating, pirate Batman! *to be continued*



pls dont


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

Trundle said:


> I woke up from my pirate bed and stepped on the pirate floor and walked over to the pirate door and put my pirate hand on the pirate doorknob and pulled the pirate door pirate open. I pirately walked through the pirate door and walked up the pirate steps to the pirate deck where I saw some pirates. I walked to the pirate wheel where I took the pirate handle and then let go again because I remembered in the pirate life I had just entered it had been my pirate demise. How did I get here? Why do I keep reincarnating as a pirate? My pirate mind will never pirate know. I looked down and checked out my pirate clothes. I had a pirate potato sack and some pirate tights on and I had bare pirate feet with some black pirate hairs. My pirate schlong was hanging a little bit to the pirate left. I took off my pirate hat and realized that I was not on any pirate ship. I was on the Jade Dagger, a pirate ship with a pirate adventure. I went to the pirate plank and walked to the pirate end of it over the pirate water. I was about to pirate jump when I saw a pirating pirate ship coming to pirate our pirate ship. Holy pirating, pirate Batman! *to be continued*



(Wat)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

Trundle said:


> I woke up from my pirate bed and stepped on the pirate floor and walked over to the pirate door and put my pirate hand on the pirate doorknob and pulled the pirate door pirate open. I pirately walked through the pirate door and walked up the pirate steps to the pirate deck where I saw some pirates. I walked to the pirate wheel where I took the pirate handle and then let go again because I remembered in the pirate life I had just entered it had been my pirate demise. How did I get here? Why do I keep reincarnating as a pirate? My pirate mind will never pirate know. I looked down and checked out my pirate clothes. I had a pirate potato sack and some pirate tights on and I had bare pirate feet with some black pirate hairs. My pirate schlong was hanging a little bit to the pirate left. I took off my pirate hat and realized that I was not on any pirate ship. I was on the Jade Dagger, a pirate ship with a pirate adventure. I went to the pirate plank and walked to the pirate end of it over the pirate water. I was about to pirate jump when I saw a pirating pirate ship coming to pirate our pirate ship. Holy pirating, pirate Batman! *to be continued*



ilu senpai notice me pls


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

Trundle said:


> I woke up from my pirate bed and stepped on the pirate floor and walked over to the pirate door and put my pirate hand on the pirate doorknob and pulled the pirate door pirate open. I pirately walked through the pirate door and walked up the pirate steps to the pirate deck where I saw some pirates. I walked to the pirate wheel where I took the pirate handle and then let go again because I remembered in the pirate life I had just entered it had been my pirate demise. How did I get here? Why do I keep reincarnating as a pirate? My pirate mind will never pirate know. I looked down and checked out my pirate clothes. I had a pirate potato sack and some pirate tights on and I had bare pirate feet with some black pirate hairs. My pirate schlong was hanging a little bit to the pirate left. I took off my pirate hat and realized that I was not on any pirate ship. I was on the Jade Dagger, a pirate ship with a pirate adventure. I went to the pirate plank and walked to the pirate end of it over the pirate water. I was about to pirate jump when I saw a pirating pirate ship coming to pirate our pirate ship. Holy pirating, pirate Batman! *to be continued*




( Please erase this post. All of us, roleplay, would appreciate it. 

Plus it's inappropriate.

We hate people like you, who come just to troll a _roleplay_. You could've trolled anything else to, but you pick this.

Leave now. If you'd like to join, ask Beary. If not, bye and have a nice day. )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Trundle said:


> I woke up from my pirate bed and stepped on the pirate floor and walked over to the pirate door and put my pirate hand on the pirate doorknob and pulled the pirate door pirate open. I pirately walked through the pirate door and walked up the pirate steps to the pirate deck where I saw some pirates. I walked to the pirate wheel where I took the pirate handle and then let go again because I remembered in the pirate life I had just entered it had been my pirate demise. How did I get here? Why do I keep reincarnating as a pirate? My pirate mind will never pirate know. I looked down and checked out my pirate clothes. I had a pirate potato sack and some pirate tights on and I had bare pirate feet with some black pirate hairs. My pirate schlong was hanging a little bit to the pirate left. I took off my pirate hat and realized that I was not on any pirate ship. I was on the Jade Dagger, a pirate ship with a pirate adventure. I went to the pirate plank and walked to the pirate end of it over the pirate water. I was about to pirate jump when I saw a pirating pirate ship coming to pirate our pirate ship. Holy pirating, pirate Batman! *to be continued*



Good one.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 23, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Please erase this post. All of us, roleplay, would appreciate it.
> 
> Plus it's inappropriate.
> 
> ...



(I did ask Beary awhile back and she said I could join. That was my pirate intro post)


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

Trundle said:


> (I did ask Beary awhile back and she said I could join. That was my pirate intro post)



(well what's your character named?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

_Urgh, he's too heavy...._ Giving up on trying to wake him, I instead try to wriggle my hands free of the shirt tying me to the bed.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Trundle said:


> (I did ask Beary awhile back and she said I could join. That was my pirate intro post)



(Oh really well then hey, welcome to our ship!)


----------



## Trundle (Sep 23, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (well what's your character named?)



(he doesn't know yet. if you read it you would have known he just reincarnated into another pirate life which is a consistent theme)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 23, 2014)

SURPRISE, it is not a pirating ship come to pirate your pirate ship. It is a ship from the greatest pirate of all United States of America come to end your pirating days, submit or be destroyed.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 23, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> SURPRISE, it is not a pirating ship come to pirate your pirate ship. It is a ship from the greatest pirate of all United States of America come to end your pirating days, submit or be destroyed.



(omg pls don't troll our rp)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

(Seriously guys?)

"Zzzzzzz."


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 23, 2014)

Trundle said:


> (omg pls don't troll our rp)



(sry not trying to troll i just dun like being bad pirates)


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 23, 2014)

I walk around and don't find any one so I sit down and read.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 23, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> (sry not trying to troll i just dun like being bad pirates)



(rude! get off of our ship!)


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

( Can't you people realize this isn't civil? 

Yeah, I understand _you_ get a laugh, but what about the other end of the stick? Hm? )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Can't you people realize this isn't civil?
> 
> Yeah, I understand _you_ get a laugh, but what about the other end of the stick? Hm? )


(Psst. The other end of this stick in reality is laughing half to death.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

(Just ignore it)

I sigh angrily. _I bet no one even notices I am gone..._

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> (Psst. The other end of this stick in reality is laughing half to death.)



(I'm not)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 23, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Just ignore it)
> 
> I sigh angrily. _I bet no one even notices I am gone..._
> 
> ...



(don't be so narrowminded some of us are)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

_Urgh, this isn't working... _"...Kyon, wake up..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (don't be so narrowminded some of us are)



(Fn1, you are just making to worse)

"*I will murder your ****ing family if you don't just let me sleep."* I groan.


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I wake up, rubbing my eyes. I look to my side and see Anne, still asleep. I laugh quietly, and get up.



I feel the heat disappear.


_...Huh?_


I wake up and roll over. "Ahmes...?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

"...But..." _You're crushing me, I can barely breathe..._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

"Yeah... yeah?" I sit up, picking up my bandanna and adjusting it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

Still half asleep I untie his arms and roll off him, failing dead asleep on the ground.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

_Thank God..._ I look around trying to locate where he put my clothes, and I spot his in the same place. I quickly put my own on. _What about his...?_ I decide to just leave Kyon's clothes next to him and cover him up with a blanket till he wakes up.


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

"Ugh..."


I take my clothes from the bed and put them back on under the covers.


_Bleh, they stink worse than before._


I get up and stretch. Then I go over to my wardrobe and pick out a  nice, new pair of clothes.


I change on the spot and then sit down on one of the chairs, thinking.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I put on my clothes, and stretch my arms. "Rum?" I ask. "I'm on my way to the hold."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

((/Laf will be able to freely RP in one hour 
; o ; ))


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

"Sure!" 


_Mmm, some rum would do some good now._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 23, 2014)

(Seems like the dispute has been cleared up. If you are reading this, well, yeah long story and I'm saying nothing lol)


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 23, 2014)

I continue to read what I had so far and then I start to write what has happened so far on the ship.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

"Someone knows how to live." I laugh, thinking of what happened before. I go down to the hold, and grab the two bottles of rum from under my crate.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

After a while, I wake up and rub my eyes, taking my glasses off and then back on to do so. "Ugh...."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

I glance down at Kyon on the floor as he wakes up.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I roll onto my front and rest my head in my arms, pushing my glasses up. "So, feedback on the lesson?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

"...Um... You're a better teacher than E L James..." I mutter. _A lot of that makes a lot more sense now..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

"Seriously, after all that and you're still mumbling?" I sigh and pull my trousers on. "I'm going to have to give you some extra lessons in the future."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I go back to the room, and put one of the bottles on the table. I take the cap off of mine, and quickly drink it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

"...Talking is difficult... It's not that easy to change..." _Though I can talk more freely around you than others..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I nod and lie back. "Oh well, I'm sure you will get better in time."


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I take the bottle and pop it open. Chugging some of it, I put it down.


"Ahh, that hits the spot..." I sigh delightfully.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 23, 2014)

when I start to write about the things that happened I decide not to write about the room problem.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I wipe my mouth with my arm. "Yeah, one time, I gave a girl some rum, and she passed out." I laugh.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

"...Maybe..." _I tried getting professional help to help me talk better around people and it's never helped... Though this is a completely different approach, maybe he could actually help boost my confidence?_


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I lick my lips. "Guess she couldn't handle it~" I chuckle a bit.


These_ are good times right here._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I chuckle at him and push my glasses up. "You're so cute when you're flustered."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

"I... I am..?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I look at her, finishing my bottle. "Been meanin' to ask, where're ya' from?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

"Yep..." I smirk. "And cuter when I'm... It doesn't matter." I get up and finish dressing. "I will give you some time alone. Bye."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

"...Bye..." I lie down, deep in thought.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

_I had to get out of there, or I would have pounced him again. Anyway, I should see my brother or something, he has probably messed some thing up by now._


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I look at her, finishing my bottle. "Been meanin' to ask, where're ya' from?"




"Well, I..."


I try to answer, but the drink gets to me a bit.


"I was born i-in Eur... Eurpe and... and..."


I blink a couple times, obviously confused as to what is happening.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I hiccup.

"Ye what?" I hiccup again. "What... What's a Eurpe?"


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

"I think I mean... E-Europle? Or maybe... Erope?"


I look up in thought.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

"I... I think I know what ye mean..." I think of what the place was called. "Uh... Right! It's, uhhh... Yerup!" I say.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 23, 2014)

I end up drifting  off to sleep once Kyon is gone.

(Gonna go finish my maths homework before I forget (I totally forgot I had it and it's due tomorrow, oops), bbl)


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

"...Yea! That's what it is...!"


I grab the bottle and gulp the rest down.


"Then I moved to... that town ta' ship was n' joined tha'... crew. How 'bout... you?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

I find a place to be alone, and nap in the chair.

(G2g)


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

"I, uh... Slateport." I say, sitting down on a crate next to her. "I was in t' town... And I..." I hiccup. "Needed the cash. So, I... I got on board, and hid under m' crate in t' hold... and was gonna, steal t' treasure..."


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

"Oooo, ya were gonna... steal the treasure too?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

"Oh... were you?" I look at her. "Yeah, I... the cap'n caught me, and I stabbed his legs real good..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

(Parents might have forgotten about taking my iPad... Might be on later, but idk)


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

"Yeah..."



_I feel dizzy._



"That bot-bottle o' rum was reeaaaallll good, think ye could go get me another?~"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

"O'course..." I stand up, staggering to the right. I make my way slowly back down into the hold.

(BRB DINNER)


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Aphrodite

Aphrodite woke up with a crick in her neck. It was probably from sleeping against the wall..

She saw that Faye was still sleeping and made silent steps to get out of the room. Maybe she should try to be more social towards Itsuki. He seemed sad earlier. She may be rude, but she wasn't heartless. She checked inside the guys' dorm to find he wasn't there. He wasn't on the deck or in the Medical Bay either. Where could he be? Probably hunting for crabs. Aphrodite sighed and threw on a coat she found. She began towards the marketplace.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 23, 2014)

After a few hours of torture, I hang limp and drained in the cell, tied to the wall. _ouch...ouch..._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I grab two more, one half empty, and make my way back to the room. I set the full one down on the table for Anne, and drink what's left of the other. "Mmm... Alcohol is... Good..."


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

_It's here!~_


I take the bottle and take large swigs at a time. When I finish, my vision is horrible.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I rub my eyes, looking around drunkenly. I lean over onto Anne's shoulder. "Huh huh..." I laugh drunkenly. "Rum is the most wonderful creation~"


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

"It is, I'd take some more, but then I'd be... drunk...!" I laugh.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I wake up.
_God..this isn't funny anymore.._ Then I notice Aria leaning against me. _When did she get here?_
I nudge her with my shoulder.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I hiccup. "Me too... I don't... Want to be drunk!" I laugh. "I've gotten some nasty hangovers... in my time..."


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

"Heh, hasn't everyone~"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> I wake up.
> _God..this isn't funny anymore.._ Then I notice Aria leaning against me. _When did she get here?_
> I nudge her with my shoulder.



My eyes flutter open. "....Hm.....?"

I stand up quickly when I notice Scott. "...... I'm sorry."

_Damn. I must've been pretty tired if I lost all sense of good judgement. Who the hell does that to a taken man?_


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

"Hah, right..." I close my eyes.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> I pay the clerk for my two pastries and walk back to the ship.



I lay back in my chair munching on the muffins and openly moaning at the taste. _Man, I love a good pastry..._


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "Hah, right..." I close my eyes.




I yawn.


"All that rum... really took everythin' outta me..."


I lay my head on his head and doze off.


(  )


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

"You okay? I didn't mean to scare you..I just thought you should be sleeping inside."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I mumble in my sleep. "T... Too much last night... Where's my crate... zzz... You seen it, Anne? I hug a nearby barrel in my sleep, and my arms act that out in reality.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

"Ah— yeah.... thanks." I rush towards the Medical Bay, accidentally leaving my bag on the crate.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I wake up slowly. _Alright, Faye... enough acting like a weak piece of ****... you need to pull yourself together._


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I mumble in my sleep. "T... Too much last night... Where's my crate... zzz... You seen it, Anne? I hug a nearby barrel in my sleep, and my arms act that out in reality.



I'm still awake a bit.


"Ahmes, go to bed... You're drunk, there's no... cratebarrel..."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in a deep sleep. "I... paid for that crate..." I start snoring.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I slam the door behind me as I rush into the Medical Bay.

_..... That was bad.... Really bad...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I notice she left her bag.
I stand up and grab it, then knock on the medical bay door. "Aria..?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I bite my lip.

_.... Calm and composed._

I slowly open the door. "Hello?"

(( We need to make Aria mention Orion somehow >_< ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

"..You forgot your bag." I hand to to her.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 23, 2014)

(I'm still knocked out lol)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I take the bag. "..... Thanks."


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I glance over at Aria and stay silent. _I need to be strong... I can't be weak anymore..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

"I was hoping..we could go out for dinner maybe?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

_....... If you go, you'll only feel worse._

I smile weakly at Scott. "..... Sorry, as much as I'd love to go, I can't. I already have something planned with Orion."

_..... He buys that lie, right?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

"O-Okay.."
_Ouch..didn't expect that.._
I smile weakly at her before returning to my cabin and laying face down on the bed.


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I'm in a deep sleep. "I... paid for that crate..." I start snoring.




"Did you **** the crate? It seems like you like it a bit... _too much_..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I take a deep breath and close the door. I glance over at Faye and notice that she's awake.

_..... It's better that I declined. I would've seemed like a terrible person to Faye...._

"How're you feeling?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Jelly Scott plan start  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

"Eh." I admit neutrally. _I will ****ing slaughter that ***** when I see her again. I will not let her make me weak._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

"It's like... me home... you're the only... person I'd fuhhhh...." I stop talking at the last word.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

_Orion?
Why?
Is there something wrong with me?_
A strange feeling comes over me.

_Jealousy?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I nod. "..... Don't worry, we'll have our revenge."

_I will stomp that ***** into the ground._


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "It's like... me home... you're the only... person I'd fuhhhh...." I stop talking at the last word.




I snap awake; at least, as much as I can; when I hear this. I stare straight ahead.


_..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I laugh. "Don't worry about it. I'll find a way." I smirk. _This is *my* issue. I'll deal with it._


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I slip into an uneasy sleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

"..... Alright..."

I check the clock.

".... It's pretty late, wow."


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

After thinking for awhile, I close my eyes and rest.


_It couldn't have been that bad._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I stop talking, and slump down, snoring.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "..... Alright..."
> 
> I check the clock.
> 
> ".... It's pretty late, wow."



"Is it?" _What the ****...? I just woke up. They can't timeskip now..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

"Well sorry Faye, you can't get everything you want." I reply.

_The Timeskip is going to help my relationship misunderstanding, so it needs to ****ing happen.
_

- - - Post Merge - - -

".... Yeah."


_I'm tired....
Faye better not get ****ing lost if she leaves or else we're never leaving this ****ing port._


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I climb out of bed and strap on my boots. "Well... have a good night."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

".... Stay safe."

I doze off on a chair.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I fall asleep, satisfied and full from the pastries, in my chair.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk out the door and climb off the ship. 

I walk for a bit then go down onto the beach. I sit, watching the calming waves, all night.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

~ TIMESKIP TO WHATEVER DAY WE'RE ON NOW ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

OKAY SO IT'S DAY FIVE


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I slowly wake up from my horrible hangover.



"Damnit..."



I hold my head as I get up, gently putting Ahmes's body down on the crate.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I wake up in a cold sweat on the floor of my cabin.
"The hell..?" Standing up quickly, I brush myself off and change into a light outfit.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I feel myself moving. I wake up with a headache. "What'd we do yesterday?" I ask groggily.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

(( Aria's dress <3



Spoiler












bc matching colors are cute.))

I wake up with a start. 

_.... Ugh...._

I quickly get changed and start scribbling down some notes. _..... I really shouldn't have put off these reports.._


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I feel myself moving. I wake up with a headache. "What'd we do yesterday?" I ask groggily.





"Drink some rum. A lot of rum."


_How much _did _we drink?_


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

"Huh... Really..." I look around and see six bottles of rum. "Crap... We drank a lot..." I stand up, clutching my stomach.


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I nod.


_Don't tell me we're leavin' today._


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I leave my room and sit with my legs dangling over the side of the ship.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I throw my quill on the ground. (or pen depending what year we're making this)

".... Screw this."

I head for the deck. _I need some air, reports are the absolute worst._


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I sit with my head supported by my hands, and watch the seagulls.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I glance at Scott. 

_Nope. Not talking to him._

I walk to the other side of the ship and stare out at the sea.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

_Today's going to be another great day._ I grin madly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I smirk at Holly. 
"Want to mess with the runt?" I whisper. "You know the way."

Lost in my thoughts, I stare straight ahead.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I sigh.

_.... Where the hell is Orion..? It's nice to have another doctor round here._


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Orion 

Orion walked around the docks. Was there anything else he could do? Not really. He pondered this as he looked into the windows of the shops nearby. He looked at the beach - he was planning to meet an acquaintance of his at the beach. They weren't there, but he spied a familiar-looking figure seemingly deep in thought - it was the girl he had to nurse earlier. He walked over and tapped her shoulder.

Aphrodite

"Where the hell is she!?"  Aphrodite - meanwhile - was being driven insane. She was worried - Faye wasn't anywhere to be found. This was the same thing that happened when she disappeared.. She ran around the deck to ask the other crew members about Faye.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

Trying to regain my balance, I lean on Anne a little. "Sorry... I'm a bit of what those landlubbers call, "alcoholic." I call it "alive." I laugh.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I murmur, half-asleep, "Hm?"


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I half smile.


"Now, _that's_ the way to think."


_Just wish these goddamn headaches didn't come after the great drinks._


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

"Sounds good." I smirk back. "Oh, that reminds me of something." I explain, in full detail, what I had done to the girl (Faye) and the package I sent to Scott. "_Clever_, right?" I wink.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I clutch my stomach. "Auuuuhhhh..." I groan. "I've... gotta go..." I run up to the deck.


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I sit back down on the crate and hold my head in my palms.


_Oh, Ahmes._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I continue staring at the sea.

(( Aria doesn't notice them  ))


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I lean over the railing and throw up, until I feel empty inside. "Ohhhh..." I groan. I sit down on the ground, clutching my head.


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> I murmur, half-asleep, "Hm?"



Orion

"You're.. Faye, correct? May I ask what you're doing out here?"  Orion asked.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

"Yes, that would be me." I shrug. "No idea. I came here on a whim."


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I smile. "Yes, very clever. Now, how shall we go about doing this?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Yes, that would be me." I shrug. "No idea. I came here on a whim."



Orion

"You look like you have something on your mind."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I glance at Ahmes, my eyes wide. "..... Oh."


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

aries said:


> Orion
> 
> "You look like you have something on your mind."



I say passively, "Maybe I do. Maybe I don't. Why should I tell _you_?"


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I decide to go out on deck and I spot Ahmes. I go over to him and awkwardly pat his back. "So... feelin' any better?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Orion

"Do you really think an abused doctor would really have anyone to tell your secret to or have any reason to?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

"I'll push him off. You grab him when he falls."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

"Not so much." I moan, still hanging over the railing.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I glance at Anne. "..... Oh."

I slowly back away and accidentally bump into Scott.

_.... Damn._


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

aries said:


> Orion
> 
> "Do you really think an abused doctor would really have anyone to tell your secret to or have any reason to?"



"Abused doctor? My secret?" I ask, growing confused.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sounds like a plan. Can we grab an extra person for us to play with?" I wink.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

"How about his girlfriend who just bumped into him?" I grin.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

"Even better."


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I awkwardly stare at Ahmes.


_I don't think I can do anything to help..._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I stand up, and turn to face Anne. I clutch my stomach. "I think it stopped..." Suddenly, more comes up, and I throw up all over Anne.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't notice Aria, and continue staring blankly into space.
"You go down there and get ready to get them. I'll shove 'em."


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Abused doctor? My secret?" I ask, growing confused.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "Sounds like a plan. Can we grab an extra person for us to play with?" I wink.



 Orion 

"Well.. whether it be a secret or not, something's troubling you. I apologize for intruding on your privacy,"  Orion shrugged.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

"Make sure you grab your best sword." I say, starting to change into a different outfit.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I glance at Scott.

_..... Well._

I sigh and bite my lip.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

aries said:


> Orion
> 
> "Well.. whether it be a secret or not, something's troubling you. I apologize for intruding on your privacy,"  Orion shrugged.



I shrug. "It's not that big of a deal... I just want to hurt some people. That's all."


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I cringe.


"Gaahhh... I'm going to go change again."


I back up and then turn into the girl's dorm.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I put my hand on the hilt of my sword. "Aye."
I start sneaking through the shadows behind the pair.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

"Ech... Sorry!" I say as she goes back to the room.


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Orion

"What people?"  Orion asked curiously.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I absentmindedly twirl my hair.

_.... Well this is awkward._


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> I put my hand on the hilt of my sword. "Aye."
> I start sneaking through the shadows behind the pair.



I follow Mitchell.

I describe the woman who assaulted me as I don't know her name. (Holly)


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

Standing right behind them, I shove the runt first.

I feel a pair of strong hands shove me from behind. I barely have time to yell before I hit the water and submerge.

( #Scott Can't Swim  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

My eyes widen when I hear a splash. ".... Scott?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

Swimming towards Scott, I grab him by the shoulders and hold him under water for a minute; laughing the whole time.


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I find some new clothes to change into.


I slowly open to the dorm door, preparing for some more vomit.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I struggle and yell. The air seems to dissapear from my lungs as everything goes black..

I cackle, and shove the girl next.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I let out a yelp as I hit the water.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I lift Scott from the water; satisfied to see him passed out. I swing him over my shoulder and wait as the girl falls in.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I grab the girl by both shoulders and dunk her in the water; keeping her down for two minutes.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

My world slowly fades to black.

_Damn......air..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I jump down and land on the dock.
"Got 'em?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I pull the unconscious girl out. "Yup." I pass Mitchell the guy as I swim with the girl over to shore.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I sling the runt over my shoulder.
"We should do this slowly, painfully, and make the other see it. It's obvious they loooove eachother."
I give a harsh laugh.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I pull myself onto the dock with the girl in tow. I smirk and say, "I _love_ the way you think. Maybe afterwards, we can have a little _party_ of our own." I wink suggestively.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

She comes out of the room, wearing new clothes. _Looks cute._ "I'm good, no more." I smile.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I wink. "Aye, mate."


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I walk with Mitchell back to our ship. _Wait... something's missing... more like some*one*..._ I glance at Mitchell and say, "Have you seen Orion lately?"


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I look around and see a nearly empty deck. "...Where'd everyone go, Ahmes?" I look over onto the port and see Scott and someone else being carried by some strangers. "Erm..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

"Nah. Haven't." 
I dump the captain on the ground. "This runt's heavier then he looks.."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I look at the other port. "Hey, they got Scott!" I say. "We gotta save'm!"  I run to get my dagger from under the crate.


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

"Follow me when you're ready!" 


I walk of the ship and onto the dock. I peer around the ship and see the man and woman.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I decide not to follow her. Instead, I jump into the water, and stealthily climb up the rope connected to the anchor. _Okay... So once I'm on board... I'll go up to the crow's nest... And we'll see from there..._


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

Ahmes doesn't come, but I hear a splash.


_Goddamnit Ahmes._


I continue watching the people.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Nah. Haven't."
> I dump the captain on the ground. "This runt's heavier then he looks.."



I climb onto the ship and place the sleeping girl on the ground. I mutter, "****ing traitor... he's probably helping _them_."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm on board. I quickly and silently make my way up to the crow's nest, picking up a knife that I find. I observe what's happening below.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

"Typical.." I sneer.
"You know, they should probably be awake for this." I kick the man in his crotch.

With a gasp of pain, my eyes shoot open and I curl into a ball. _Owowowowowowowowowowowowowow._


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I _violently_ shake the girl awake.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

My eyes flash open.

_Wha....?_


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

They leave and I advance towards the ship. I sneak onto the deck and hide behind a crate, watching from the side.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I smirk at the now awake girl. "Morning."


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I start coughing violently.

I smirk. "Wimp. Let's take them inside, shall we?" I haul him to his feet and hold his hands behind his back.

My eyes open fully and I see Aria.
_No—_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

My eyes widen.

_No.no.no.no.no.
_

I glance over at Scott, fear in my eyes.


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> I follow Mitchell.
> 
> I describe the woman who assaulted me as I don't know her name. (Holly)



Orion

"Oh.. Holly? Oh, she does that on a daily basis - you got off lucky. She normally kills people and makes me clean up the punishment room."  Orion cringed at the thought of the chore.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

"Sure, Babe." I pick up the girl and drag her off to our punishment room.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aries said:


> Orion
> 
> "Oh.. Holly? Oh, she does that on a daily basis - you got off lucky. She normally kills people and makes me clean up the punishment room."  Orion cringed at the thought of the chore.



"... you don't get it, do you...?" I wipe away newly forming tears. "She... hurt me..." I describe what happened; leaving out no details.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

_I just need to stay calm. Take deep breaths. _


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

As the man drags me, I bite his arm.
"Squirt." I readjust my grip so it's painful, then throw him on the floor of the punishment room.
Shackles are seen on the wall, and I attach one to him.


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I watch them leave into a room. 


_****._


I look up and see Ahmes on the crow's nest and motion for him to come down.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I call out, "Babe, grab the supplies, would you?" I turn to the girl, knife in hand, and start to cut her clothes off.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I stab the knife into a sail, and jump off the crow's nest. Holding tightly onto the knife, I slice right through the sail, landing safely on the ground. I catch up with Anne. "Me good Uncle taught me that one."


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I take a bunch of knives out of a corner and throw them on the floor next to Holly with a clang. "Anything else?"

"ARIA!" I yell, thrashing in the shackles. "ARIA!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I whimper.

_No. This can't be happening...._


----------



## ethre (Sep 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Sure, Babe." I pick up the girl and drag her off to our punishment room.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



 Orion 

Orion thought about what she said.  "Holly is a truly corrupt woman.. but you know, she couldn't do anything either if you do something to _ her. _ She's very vulnerable."  Orion rubbed Faye's back for comfort.  "Don't worry. Those shipmates of yours look promising. They'll help you out."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

_Scott......_

I try to hold back my tears.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> I take a bunch of knives out of a corner and throw them on the floor next to Holly with a clang. "Anything else?"
> 
> "ARIA!" I yell, thrashing in the shackles. "ARIA!"



I tap my chin deep in thought. "That should be good. Want to join in?" I grab one of the knives and start to cut patterns into the girl's pretty face.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'll do it _myself_ if I have to." I wipe my tears away and stare off into the distance.


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

"Nice trick. How are we going to get them free?"


_...O'Malley._


I whistle for him to come.


*My ears perk up and I burst off the ship to find the source of Master's whistle. It's on a nearby ship, and I find her and the man.*


( O'Malley's in bold for now. )


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

"Hey, hey, it's the dog." I pat his head. "Well, my weapons aren't too great, so maybe I can get 'em from behind."


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I yell; thrashing so much my wrists start to bleed where they are bound. 
"STOP IT!"


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

"Okay. But we have to time this perfectly."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

"Okay." I nod. "I'll free the prisoners, and then help you fight the bad guys off."


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I move my knife and start carving designs into her arms. I smirk as I do so.


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

"Got it." I take my rapier out of my belt.


"Ready when you are."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I tilt my head towards the door, motioning for her to go in first. "Right behind you..." I ready my daggers, and get into a fighting stance.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

"Let..her go.."
I pant.

"Enjoying the show?" I sneer.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

(( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't care if no one else agrees
The designs on her face are going to look like this
/Laf rolls away ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I pause for a second to dip the sword into more liquid then continue to cut designs into her left arm.

(liquid that makes it burn)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

Tears flow down my cheek, melding with my blood.

_It— It burns......_

I grit my teeth.


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I go to try the door.


I whisper. 


"Ahmes. The door's locked."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

(( 



Spoiler











~ arm designs ~ ))


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

well i mean we just discussed it for like ten minutes


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

"STOOOP!"
_I can't stand to see her in pain, I—_
"ARIA!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I finish with her arms and pause to catch my breath. I smirk and ask, "How does it feel?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I approach the runt with a knife. "Would you like to join her?"


----------



## nard (Sep 23, 2014)

I glance at Ahmes.


"The best thing we can do is go back to the ship and wait..."


*~Scene fades to black~*


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

I sigh. "I certainly hope they'll be okay..." I look at the two daggers.

*~Scene fades to black~*


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I glare at the woman, red blurring my vision. I grimace at the burning sensation.

_****....._

I feel myself growing lightheaded.

_How many ****ing cuts did she make....?_

(( I can't be in chat, since I'm using my dad's phone >_> I'll be in/out ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I frown at the woman's wavering vision. "Babe, let's switch them out."


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

"Aye." 
I unshackle the man and drag him over to Holly. Shacking him in the girl's place, I put her where he was.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

_No— not Scott..._

Dark spots litter my vision.

_...... I....._


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I smirk down at Scott. "Ready to begin?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I glare at her. "Do what you want. It won't change my heart."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

"..... Scott...." 

_I'm sorry....._


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I tear off Scott's shirt. _That's all I'll do for now._ Dipping my sword into the liquid, I start to cut patterns into his chest.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I grit my teeth and try not to scream from pain.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I grow tempted at the sight of blood. I set my sword down momentarily and start to lick at his bleeding chest. I slightly moan at the taste. _Strong yet delicate... just like him._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

(( I FOUND MY PHONE HALLELUJAH ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

( YEEEAAAAHH )

Shocked and disgusted by her actions, I open my mouth, but the moment I do so an awful scream rips itself free from my body.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I raise an eyebrow. "Babe, back on task."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I wince at the scream.

_..... Even breathing......_

I try to keep my breathing even.

_...... I'm going to die. 
I—
I—
......._


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I pout. "_Fiine_ but you owe me." I wink as I pick my sword back up and continue on cutting the designs on his chest.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

(( so is the rescue team coming or naw  ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I can't stop once it's started. Scream after scream leave my throat sore.

- - - Post Merge - - -

( this is a bonding experience they must get out of this together  )


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I'll do it _myself_ if I have to." I wipe my tears away and stare off into the distance.



I check to make sure I still have my dagger in my boot. I stand up and leave Orion behind without another word. _I know what I have to do..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I turn Scott over onto his back and continue carving patterns; this time, I decide to draw flames.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> I can't stop once it's started. Scream after scream leave my throat sore.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ( this is a bonding experience they must get out of this together  )



(( 'bonding' ))

".... Scott...." My voice is almost a whisper now.

Tears flow down my cheeks.


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

My back feels as if it's on fire. rolleyes I stop screaming and try to conserve my energy by keeping my breathing steady.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I start to shake at the sound of screams. _Oh, god... what if she's hurting them...?_ I steady myself and walk quickly towards their ship. _Almost... there..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

My lip curls with malice.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I slowly climb onto the ship. _Wait... what if I'm wrong...? Maybe I shouldn't be here..._ I pause in my steps, ready to turn around any second.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

I struggle to keep my eyes open. _I have to stay awake...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

I lay limp, unable to move.


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I smirk at my handiwork. I glance at Scott. "Think we're about done or should I continue?"

(Say that she's not done. ;3 )

- - - Post Merge - - -

_No... I have to do this. For them._ I take a few steps forward then pause. _Wait... I don't want them to think badly of me._


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2014)

"...I think you can do better."


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

I frown. "Oh? Hm... where next...?" I glance over Scott's body; deep in thought.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 23, 2014)

_N— No......._

I shakily glance at my arm. _So much blood...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

_I can't be a coward. I'm doing this. No going back._ I walk in the direction I thought I heard the screaming come from and pause outside a locked door. _It's now or never..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I glance over at Scott.

_..... He has so much to live for, while I have nothing....
Funny how the world works itself out..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Using my dagger, I expertly break the lock on the door. I compose myself before swinging the door wide open and walking inside.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I raise my head weakly to see who's entered.

"..... Faye..."

_She came for you, Scott. She really did._

Another painful feeling sweeps through me.

_.... Of all things, heartache, now? Damn._ I laugh bitterly on the inside.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

My sword drops from my hand as I glare at Faye. "Look who came crawling back..."

I immediately run over to Aria; concern written all over my face. "Aria... what happened?"

I roll my eyes. _Silly little girl..._ I watch to see what she plans to do. _Now, she's right where I want her..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( #Laf trying and failing to do this ))

"Help..... Scott...."

I glance at Scott. "..... You love him.... right...?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I glance at her confused. "Am I supposed to...?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(back from eating.  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

_..... Ah....
..... I'm stupid._

I give Faye a weak smile. "..... He's hurt... help him...please...."

(( I have no idea how Faye is going to bring both of them back. ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I glance over at the passed out Scott. "I'll figure something out."

I frown at the passed out Mitchell. _Idiot... always falling sleep before the climax..._ "Faye, I can't let you do that." I stand up and slowly make my way over to her.

I spit out, "Bring it on, *****."

(I got this, Laf. Don't worry.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I watch the two.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I pause before Holly; aiming my dagger at her.

I tap my finger on my chin. "Hm... you're kinda cute in this light... why don't we put the swords away and play nice?" I wink.

"**** you, *****." I charge at her with my dagger; instantly slicing at her.

I dodge and grab a sword off the ground. "Not fair. I wasn't ready." I pout.

"Too bad." I attack.

I defend myself quickly with my own sword. "This will never end, Faye. Give up now and I _might_ go easy on you."

(That's it, Laf? XD )

- - - Post Merge - - -

Feeling my blood start to boil, I charge at her with a powerful strike aimed for her neck.

I stumble back a few steps and say, in a mocking tone, "Whoa there... getting a bit serious, are we?"

I smirk. "This is not even _half_ of what I want to do to you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( IDK WHAT TO WRITE 
HERE HAVE SOME INNER MONOLOGUE ))

_..... So, he's not courting her.
.... What makes me think that I actually have a chance....?
He probably hates people like me._

(( Imagining Scott like


Spoiler











))

- - - Post Merge - - -

_...... Violence is bad, but I'd probably kill her if I wasn't so banged up._


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

(You could always react to the fight and how Faye's FIGHTING. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( Scott's a Scottish name soo....



Spoiler










 ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I glance between Scott and Aria. _I can't do this much longer..._

I strike with my sword and Holly's sword clanks to the ground.

I sigh; sensing defeat near. "What... do you want?"

I glance over at Aria; unsure of what to do next.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( Aria used Strength Boost! ))

I stand up shakily.

_..... I want to **** her up..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Aria used Strength Boost! ))
> 
> I stand up shakily.
> 
> _..... I want to **** her up..._



(But Faye's not a mind-reader... ;-; )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( 



Spoiler: Pretty











Aria, I guess.
idk))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Acting on impulse, I push Holly onto the ground.

I push Faye over, climbing on top of her.

I bring my dagger close to her neck.

"Stop... if you came for your friends..." I take a deep breath. "I'll... let them go..." I sigh; feeling weak.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( **** ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Gimme a sec ; o ; ))
> 
> I grab a sword off the ground.



(NUH-UH. YOU'RE CHAINED TO A WALL. O-O )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (NUH-UH. YOU'RE CHAINED TO A WALL. O-O )



(( THEN WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO
THIS ISNT EXACTLY A GOOD SPEAKING MOMENT))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I bite my lip. _No matter how much I want to kill her... Aria and Scott are more important..._ I reluctantly withdraw my dagger while she climbs off me.

I walk over to Aria and free her from the wall. "Well... you can show yourselves out." I walk towards Faye and grab her from behind. I whisper in her ear, "You're staying."

(Now, it's Aria's turn to be a hero.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( OKAY ARIA
NOW YOU JUST GOTTA **** HER UP A BIT ))

I pick a sword off the ground. 

_..... It's better this way._

I glance at Holly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I feel arms grab me from behind.

I cover Faye's mouth to prevent her from speaking. "Sshh... No need to talk now." I glare at Aria. "Leave. Take your _boyfriend_ with you too."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"..... No." 

_This sword is nice._

I slowly approach Holly. "Y'know, I took sword fighting classes from when I was a young girl. After all, it's part of training to become a proper lady." I smirk. ".... I don't miss."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I frown. "Leave now. Or do you want me to _torture_ you again?" I smirk.

I try to free myself from her grip but she squeezes tighter. _I was so close... So close... I should've brought back-up..._

(Faye's in front of her so if Aria attacks... she might hit Faye.  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I glance at the man on the floor.

"...... Your lover will make a fine beginners target."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I glare at her. "...You wouldn't..." I squeeze Faye tighter; almost to the point of suffocation.

It gets harder to breathe...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"..... Let her go, and I won't."

I place my sword on the man's neck.

_.... So very close......_


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I let go of Faye and push her forward.

I stumble forward and almost lose my balance.

I demand, "Leave now. If I _ever_ see any of you again, I _will_ kill you. No one. I repeat _no one_ makes Holly look weak."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I glance at Faye. "..... Help Scott."

I take my sword off the man's neck.

I glance at Holly. "Fine."

(( permission to kill?  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I glance at Faye. "..... Help Scott."
> 
> I take my sword off the man's neck.
> 
> ...



(Kill who?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'd kinda feel bad if we killed him w/o Beary online... but you have my permission. ^^" )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Kill who?)



(( Holly  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Holly  ))



(Oooooh, not yet. 

I want to build the hatred more.  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( No Mitch needs to live so he can have revenge later in a final showdown 
 ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( WELL ARIA NEEDS TO HURT SOMEONE
SHE JUST GOT SCARRED

*Laf watches Mitch intensely* ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( No Mitch needs to live so he can have revenge later in a final showdown
> ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



(Mitch is weak... :/ 

You can hurt Holly but no killing yet. We need to build up hatred more.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I glance at Faye. "..... Help Scott."
> 
> I take my sword off the man's neck.
> 
> ...



I run over to Mitchell and lay beside him; smelling his hair and feeling his skin under my fingers. I sigh. _My one weakness... Damnit, Mitchell... why do you do this to me...? Why do you make me feel this way...? The things I'd for you... The things I *do* for you..._ I close my eyes; content with listening to the sound of his heart beating.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I look down at my arms. 

"How cute. But..... you've given me quite a few scars, I believe it's only fair that I repay the favor."

In a fluid motion, I stab Holly in the stomach. 

"..... Alright, I'm done." I motion to Faye. "Let's go."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Mitchell x Holly = Hitchell? o-o ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I groan in pain as blood pours out. I bury myself closer to Mitchell. _I'll never leave you..._

I glance at Scott. "Uh... how am I supposed to pick him up?" I scratch my head.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I glance at Holly. "..... You should probably get some gauze for that."

"..... Pick him up any way you'd like. I'll clean him up when we return."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"Aria... I'm not that strong though..." I pout.

I mumble, "**** you." I rest my head in Mitchell's sleeping lap.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I sigh. "..... I got him."

I walk over to Scott and pick him up bridal-style. "...... Damn. He's heavy."

I feel blood trickling down my arm. _Damn._ "Let's go." I walk out of the room.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I follow Aria without looking back.

I shout after them, "I WILL ****ING KILL YOU ALL. THIS IS _NOT_ THE END."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"....."

I make my way back to the Medical Bay.

_Ugh...._

I set Scott on a bed and take a good look at myself in the mirror. _Blood. Lots of blood._


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I look down at the ground; unsure of what to say next.

I wearily stand up. _Better fix this stomach wound soon..._ I sigh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Just realized that Aria's naked and Scott's shirtless...  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"..... You should go get some rest, I'll take care of him."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"I'm _fine_, Aria." I sigh. _That was intense..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I kiss Mitchell on the cheek before going to the medical area to fix my wound. _Thank god I picked up a few things here and there..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I glance at Faye. "..... This is more for me than it is for you."

I begin stripping Scott. "..... He's going butt-naked."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"_Stay safe_..." I slowly open the door.

(She's leaving the ship... )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( Sorry Faye, I know you have deep set emotional issues and all that jazz, but Scott is bleeding out so.....))

"..... Don't you dare leave the ship."

(( #Laf also read that post wrong ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

(She wanted a thank you. :/ )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( well Aria isn't a mind-reader :/ ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I walk onto the main deck; enjoying the fresh breeze. _Where do I go from here...?_ I hold my head in my hands; deep in thought.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( well Aria isn't a mind-reader :/ ))



(ik... Aria's ingrateful then...)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( well, if you're that worked up about it, I can edit. :/ ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I can't read characters minds. You have to tell me what they want. ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( well, if you're that worked up about it, I can edit. :/ ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (( I can't read characters minds. You have to tell me what they want. ))



(Lol, it's okay. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I set to work on Scott, cleansing and bandaging his wounds.

_Whew...._

I cover Scott with a blanket and begin tending to my own cuts.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

_I guess I'm not much of a help... I keep making things worse... Teamwork sucks._ The boards of the ship creak as I slowly climb down. _It's about time I cut loose from them anyways. I should've left when we arrived at this place._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( HOLD UP
I just remembered. Is Itsuki still kidnapped? o-o ))

I loosely bandage my cuts.

_.... Trying to bandage your own wounds is difficult._


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

(****... probably.)

(Btw, you can hear the ship creaking if you want. ;3 )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( Alright. 
Everyone forgot about Itsuki.  ))

I frown when I hear the ship creak. "..... I should go check that out."

I follow the sound to the deck.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I walk along the boardwalk alone with my thoughts.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Cue the "you're better off without me" and the "no, you helped so much" XD )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( #Let's make this as clich? as possible  ))

My eyes widen when I notice Faye. I run after her.

"..... Where the hell do you think you're going?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I glance at Aria. "Does it matter?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"Doesn't it always?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"No. Why aren't you with Scott? He needs you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"..... This isn't about Scott right now. He and I can get plenty of alone time later. Right now is about _you_."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"What about _me_? We're done. I quit the crew. I would've ended up hurting you all in the end..." I sigh. "Might as well leave before I do."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I pat her head. "..... That train of thought needs to end. You're part of our crew, don't think you can leave that easily." I smile at Faye.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"Aria, I'm a _thief_. I only joined your crew to steal and get off at the next stop. Then all that happened... It's best if I just leave now."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"..... Best for whom? You? Me? Scott? What about Teddy? Aphrodite?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"Best for everyone, of course."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Aria can quote Faye saying how she's a "good ally to have" and all that other crap she told Scott. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"Explain, because I certainly done understand how it'd be better for you to leave. I'm sure that most of the crew would agree with me."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( soon  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Why do I need to explain myself? I'm an adult. I can take care of myself. If I say I'm leaving, I'm leaving. You can't stop me."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"Well, it's certainly my job to make you stay if you're trying to leave over a little thing. Besides, if I recall correctly, you said that you'd be a 'great help' to the crew. We don't exactly let great helps just leave."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I sigh. "Didn't seem like you _appreciated_ my help today... My mother was right... In this world, you survive by working alone. Teamwork gets you killed." A single tear falls down my cheek at the memory of my mother.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I ruffle her hair. 
"...... If you need to cry, cry."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"Just stop. My mother was a selfish ***** who deserved to die."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I will _not_ cry over her."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

".... But you love her, no?"

"Our crew needs you."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I take in a deep breath. "I can't help you... I can't."

(You should make a male character like Gio. ;3 )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( I should uvu
I miss his outgoing-ness))

".... And why is that?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"...I can't..." I crumble to the ground and sit there.

(Do it! He can pop in anytime bc they're on the boardwalk rn. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I sigh as I walk down the Boardwalk. 

_I can't believe the news..... Why the hell would she do that?!_

I let out a slight yelp when I trip over something. "Ow....! What the—"

(( Yes, he tripped over Faye  
/Laf will fill out form later. ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I frown. "What the ****? Watch where you're going."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"Who the hell sits down on a boardwalk?" I retort.

"..... We really should head back to the ship."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"Who walks on the boardwalk _at night_?" I retort.

I turn to Aria. "I'm not going back there."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"Yes, you are."


"People who don't like the sun, duh."

I turn to see a familiar face.

"Aria! How are you!!!!" I shake her hand vigorously, not acknowledging her bandages.
"Last I heard, you eloped with a Pirate!"

My eyes widen and I glance at Faye. "..... Yeah, we're not talking out here." I grab Faye's hand.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I let go of her hand. "Stop, Aria. I'm not going with you..."

(Who is this guy?  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( I have like 15% of him figured out tbh ))

I bite my lip. "Faye, _please._"

"Oh yeah! I finally did the thing you bet me I couldn't!" I begin reciting _50 Shades of Grey._

(( Appearance: Tall and Blonde w/ Green eyes
Personality: Loud and Outgoing
Age: 23
Name: Leon 
Other: Aria knew him in the past. 

# all I have rn))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at Leon. ".... Faye...." The feeling of urgency carries in my voice.

(( idk ok ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I stand up. "Well, have fun, I'm leaving."

(Oooh.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I pick the girl up and carry her bridal-style.

"You can't leave, no one's shown me the ship yet!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"Put me down or I swear I _will_ hurt you."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Ooooh. Leon can help make Scott jealous.  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I start whistling.

I point out the ship. ".... That one, now put her down."

"Not until I get a tour!" I run onto the ship.

(( poor Faye xD ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( yupp ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Feeling exhausted from the day's events, I wearily yawn.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I run after Leon. "Leon! Wait!"

I run into a room, still carrying the girl.

"Ugh, this room is ugly. Why is everyone injured?"

"..... Because this is the Medical Bay." I pant.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"Put me down..." I yawn and fall asleep.

(Last post for tonight.)

(*cough* Not shipping Faye w/anyone unless there's a strong friendship/compatability.*cough*)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I set the girl down on the remaining bed.

(( SO 
THERE'S 4 BEDS IN THE MEDICAL BAY
ALL 4 ARE CURRENTLY OCCUPIED
WOW ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

(This medical bay is magically growing bigger/bigger. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( *cough* I was actually planning on making Leon leave early *cough*
He has a fianc? or something idk ))

"Can I explore?~"

"Tomorrow, Leon. Go home. Tell your parents and you're dead."

"Kay." I head home.

"..... Well." 

_Where should I sleep...?_

I sigh. ".... Looks like it's bad decision day."

I climb into the same bed that Scott is sleeping in, making sure to keep some distance between us. I fall asleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (This medical bay is magically growing bigger/bigger. XD )



(( xD
There can only be a max of 4 beds now bc I just did a thing  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

(Oh, ok. Guess Faye will be #foreveralone. XD )

(Night then!)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( Faye x Teddy


Or Leon idk
I might keep him around if Aria gets boring.

Night! ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

(I'm ill today so had to come home early. Did you guys just ****ing leave Itsuki?!?! XD Thanx m8)
I was still chained up in a different cell. _I wonder what all that noise was a while ago..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

Spoiler:  Reference for my characters as pirates. Itsuki is the blonde one (imagine blue eyes) and Kyon is the black haired one (imagine glasses)








- - - Post Merge - - -

(Bonus points if you know the characters names)


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Faye x Teddy
> ))



( Nope. The only thing Faye and Teddy can be is frenemies. It'd never work out.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

( join the chat, I'm lonely )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( /Laf can't join chat because she's about to head off for school. ))


----------



## ethre (Sep 24, 2014)

(( is it just me or

did everyone turn into mary sues in this scene ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

aries said:


> (( is it just me or
> 
> did everyone turn into mary sues in this scene ))


(Aphrodite, save Itsuki plz, everyone just left him XD)


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I wake up in the evening. The ceiling here isn't familiar to me..neither is the warmth..
_Wamth?_
I look over and see Aria as far away from me as possible without falling off the bed.
_Oh god, thank you so much. She's okay._ I then notice her and I are both naked. _Did we...ohgohohgohohgohohgodnononopleasenonotyet._

(  )
( I have late start today, wheeee~ )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I wake up on the ship and walk around, dressing up in my pirate clothes. "Where is everyone?" I push up my glasses.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> I wake up in the evening. The ceiling here isn't familiar to me..neither is the warmth..
> _Wamth?_
> I look over and see Aria as far away from me as possible without falling off the bed.
> _Oh god, thank you so much. She's okay._ I then notice her and I are both naked. _Did we...ohgohohgohohgohohgodnononopleasenonotyet._
> ...



(( I wasn't going to make Aria naked, but this works  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mumble in my sleep.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I see the bandages on her face. _That really..did happen.._ 
I finally notice the bandages on my chest and back. The pain comes back like a knife and I grit my teeth.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"..... FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SOMEONE SAVE ME!!!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

(*Faye awkwardly sleeping on another bed* XD )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "..... FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SOMEONE SAVE ME!!!"



((#Laf is going to pretend that Aria can hear that ))

A muffled noise wakes me up.

I yawn quietly, not noticing Scott.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

_Oh crap._
I shut my eyes somewhat forcefully and turn over.

I wake up. _Damn, did I miss it?_
I stand, not noticing the absence of victims, and go down to out latest prisioner's cell.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I notice someone. "YAY! Are you here to save me?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"You're part of the runt's crew, aren't yeh?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"I don't know, maybe, I'm not sure. Who are you?" I say with a grin.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Mitchell." I grunt. "Who're you?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Your not very friendly, you should cheer up." I roll my eyes. "I'm Itsuki. Nice to meet you." (So clueless)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I jump back slightly at the movement. "..... What...?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( this is like
Jean x Dad ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

I wake up on the floor after having rolled out of my hammock while sleeping, and get up.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I try to doze off, but can't.
"...Aria?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'm the captain of this ship."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I glance at Scott. "..... Oh, morning." I give a small wave.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Oooooh that's cool. So did you come to party or something? And why did you guys had to tie me up, it's a little uncomfortable."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Why are we...?"


( He means naked huhu )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You're a prisioner. Of course we'd tie you up, numbskull."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Prisoner?" I frown. "That's not very nice. And I'm not a numbskull! I hope you don't speak to your children with that mouth."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I tilt my head, confused. "...... Why are we what...?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"..I don't have ny children."
_Wow, he isn't faking it? He's this stupid?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Un..dressed."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Ohhhh, that's alright. I'm sure if you keep trying you could have a wonderful baby." I smile at him with a friendly face.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( in/out class >_> ))

"...... The cuts are able to heal faster this way."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Uh...okay.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"So, what are you going to do now?" I ask and tilt my head.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I bite my lip, then roll over again and hold her close.
"Please don't do that to me again."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I whip out a knife.
"Maybe make you sing a bit?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"I'm not a very good singer. I can dance though." I say simply. I look at the knife and narrow my brow. "What's that for?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I bang my head against the bars.
"It means make some noise or I'll slit your throat."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Hmmmm... Nahhhh." I say with a dumb smile.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I grab his collar and drag him up to the bars.
"A captain doesn't like to be kept waiting."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"That's a shame~" I giggle.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I put the point of the knife at his throat and press lightly, causing a drop of blood to form where the blade is.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"H-hey!" I bite my lip and narrow my brow at him. "Why are you doing that, it hurts."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"That's the point, idiot,"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"I'm not an idiot. You are." I lean towards him, biting back the pain of the knife as if I'm going to bite him, but kiss him on the nose at the last second. "Hehe."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I withdraw the knife and slap him across the face. "Don't try that with me."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I get slapped and laugh, fighting back the pain. "Haha! You should have seen your face!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I grit my teeth, fed up with him.
"Shut your jaw."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I shut my jaw and grin at him.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

Becoming fed up, I let go of him and step backwards.
"So, how are you?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

I go for a walk around the port for a while. _I wonder who's that other ship is, it's been there for ages... Maybe I should go check it out later. _


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I refuse to open my mouth and speak, after all, he told me to shut my jaw.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Where is Itsuki?!" I panic, then run into Yoyo. "Oh, hey."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

"Hi Kyon..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I smirk and lean against the wall of the ship, sticking a hand in my hair all sexy like. "So, Yoyo... How did you feel about our last lesson?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"You can talk." I growl.

"You know, I'm sorry I got you into that. Now you'll have those scars forever.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I giggle and refuse to talk, bobbing my head from side to side.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"..."
I tap my foot on the ground.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Fiiiiine, I will be nice to you and speak. Be lucky I'm a nice guy."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"You're stupid, that's what you are." I mutter under my breath.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Everyone always says that... It's not very nice..." I pull a sad face. _Why is everyone so mean?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Tell me about your crew. Are they nice?" I try to egg him on.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

"It was very... um..." I mutter.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Some of them... I don't know everyone very well, but I do know that Kuyo Yoyo doesn't talk, my brother is a perverted kinky a** and is mean to me at times, but he's not so bad! Scott seems cool, Aria and the rest seem cool too. Aphrodite is hot- I mean hates me." I start spilling information idiotically.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Scott and Aria?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Very what? Come on, tell me."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Yup."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

"Very... Informative?" I try, unable to think of a good term. _It'd have been better is you didn't fall asleep on top of me, crushing me..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I facepalm. "Okay, whatever then."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

"Sorry... I'm not very good at this..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"...I know..." I pin him against the wall. "I will just give you another lesson later."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Brb, Food)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

"O-Okay..." For the first time in a long time, since I learned to hide my emotions, I blush slightly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "What roles do they serve in the ship?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I notice the blush, making me blush. "You're so cute."
"... Er... I don't think I can tell you that. I know you want to be my bff, or boyfriend, you might me gay idk, but I can't talk behind their backs."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Why, aren't you tough?" I curl my lip.
"Is Scott the captain?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

"...I'm... cute?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> I bite my lip, then roll over again and hold her close.
> "Please don't do that to me again."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




I hesitantly wrap my arms around Scott. "... Scott..?"
I look up at him.

(( kiss pls))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Why, aren't you tough?" I curl my lip.
> "Is Scott the captain?"



I stick my tongue out. "No, I am!" I giggle.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> "...I'm... cute?"



"Hell yeah!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"The ship would've sunk by now if you were."

I bring my head close to hers, but hesitate.
"I don't eant to hurt you.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

".....That's mean...."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Also truthful."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

_Huh, never been called cute before. Well, I guess I've never really had anyone to say positive things about me till I have friends here..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Well you stink soooooo... I am surprised you haven't sunk the ship." 
I chuckle and push my glasses up.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"This ship is anchored. I couldn't if I tried."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Well, you still stink!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

"...Any idea... Who's ship is that..?" I gesture to the ship anchored next to a our own.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I smirk, and take an eyepatch out of my pocket. "You'll need this."
I throw it into the cell.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I shrug. "I don't know, but it doesn't matter, let's go, time for a lesson."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"W-Why?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

"...R-right now..?" _I'll go check out that ship later, if I remember..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Because.." I throw a knife with pinpoint accuracy. "That."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I find a closet. _If I can lock the door, we can't be interrupted._ I practically throw him inside and lock the door as I enter.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

I stumble backwards, forced into the closet by Kyon. _It's dark in here... And quite cramped..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"AGH!" I grab at my bleeding eye, knife still stuck in. I feel tears in my other eye, the tear gland broken in my now destroyed one. I scream in pain.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Pull it out, that might help."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Let's see what's in here we can use... All I see is cleaning products..." (;3)


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

Still conflicted, I bring my head closer and kiss her.

( AAAAND NOW I HAVE TO GO )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"......N-No... It d-doesn't h-hurt..." I smile creepily, still trying to be strong, but I cry out my other eye.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

"...Cleaning products..? ...Um..." _I don't think they'd be of any use..._
rolleyes


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Oh well, I will improvise." (Kyon is kinky ;3)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

_He'll improvise? _I watch him curiously, though I can only just make him out because it's still quite dark. _Is there a light in here?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I push him against the wall, tie him up with my tie and shirt, and _get to work again._
(Scene fades to black)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( ignore ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

(Gotta go for about 30 minutes )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( BYE ))

My eyes widen, and I quickly find myself responding to the kiss.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Bye Tia <3 ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

(Okay)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

_...He'd better not fall asleep on top of me again..._ I think as he's binding me with his shirt and tie.
~Fades to black~

(Kyon needs to find some proper rope or something, I'm sure that'd work better than a shirt xD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

(time skip?)

Once again, I had fallen asleep ontop of him, but this time he wasn't tied up because I undid the ties before I fell asleep.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

_...He's asleep again, isn't he..._ I stare at him for a while, then yawn. _Screw it, Im gonna have a nap. At least no one can walk in here..._ I drift of to sleep, without bothering to even try to move Kyon of me.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I snore, fast asleep.
(Gunna go for a bit)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

(Bye Leah )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

(Back)
"Zzzzzzzzzzzzz.... Zzzzzzzzzzzzz..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

I roll in my sleep, shifting under him. "Kyon..." I mutter in my sleep.


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 24, 2014)

(why why did you do that again)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I wake up when I hear my name and chuckle. I poke his face. "See, you can talk. It looks like my lessons are working after all." 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lucyhartfilia said:


> (why why did you do that again)



(#SoJealous)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

I shift again, and wake up slowly. "...Huh...?"


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 24, 2014)

( so not I happened to be drawing your favourite fairy tail character so be quite)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

lucyhartfilia said:


> ( so not I happened to be drawing your favourite fairy tail character so be quite)



(Jellal my babe?!)

"You talk in your sleep."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

"I... I do..?" I ask, pretending as if I didn't know that. _Oh God... I hope I didn't say anything too bad..._


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 24, 2014)

( I will send you a pic later)
I look around the ship for people.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Hehehe, you're so cute." I start to get changed. "So, feedback?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

"...I, er..." I blush slightly. _To be honest I'm more confused now than before. Whenever I'm with you, I feel weird. There's some emotion I've never really felt before..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"You were just talking a second ago." I pat his head. "Okay, I will have to give you some more lessons another time."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

"Why... Why do I feel different... Around you...?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Hmm?" I raise an eyebrow, helping him get changed since he was taking his time. "I only heard half of that, but you're improving."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

"...Why do I feel... different... around you..?" I repeat a little louder, blushing a little as he helps me change. _I can't seem to hide my emotions well either..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Hmm, okay, that can be your homework. Tell me once you know." I chuckle and push up my glasses, opening the door to leave.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

_Homework?_ I watch him as he opens the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

"Only when you have completed that homework, will I give you another lesson. Bye for now~" I chuckle and leave him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

_So my 'homework' is to work out why I feel different around him? But I've never felt This emotion, how am I supposed to know...?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

I walk off. _I wonder why he feels that way? Hmm, I hope I find out soon. Now, anyway, WHERE THE HELL DID MY BROTHER GO?!_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 24, 2014)

(Brb)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

(Anyone in chat?)
(And ok)


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 24, 2014)

( I will go in)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( Just got out of class.
I'm walking home today, so I'll probably be able to RP in 25 mins ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

(Back but it doesn't seem like anyone's on...)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> Still conflicted, I bring my head closer and kiss her.
> 
> ( AAAAND NOW I HAVE TO GO )





Lafiel said:


> (( BYE ))
> 
> My eyes widen, and I quickly find myself responding to the kiss.
> 
> ...



((  ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I deepen the kiss. ( yolo  )


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I cover my mouth as I yawn and wake up. _****... I'm back..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I moan into the kiss.

_Ah—....._

(( Aria's never kissed anyone before 
laf never has either so ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

My kisses move on to her neck.

( idk what I'm doing I'm going off of romance novels here help )


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I grimace in disgust at the sounds and climb off my bed. _Hopefully, they're too distracted to notice me..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I let out another moan before covering my mouth.

_The patients....._

My eyes widen at a creaking sound. _Oh ****. Faye....._

My face flushes. "..... I think Faye's awake....." I whisper into Scott's ear.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I grimace. "Whoops.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I hold the doorknob in my hand; getting ready to turn it.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I bite my lip and sit up, using the sheets to cover me. "...... Faye.... thanks for last night." I smile weakly. "I owe you one."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I blink, still confused.
_Last night..? Did she rescue us?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I bite my lip.

_.... What do I do...?_

(( SCOTT DO THE THING ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I pause, facing the door still, doorknob in my hand. "It's... no problem."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I sit up. When I do so, I wince at the pain from the cuts, but put my arms around Aria.
"Thanks, Faye. I owe you one."
_I've no idea what she did, but she obviously helped us.._


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

My hand starts to shake. "It's _fine_... I didn't do that much... Just somehow managed to stop Holly..." _I need to leave now... but why does it hurt...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I lean my head into the crook of Scott's neck.

"...... You saved our lives. Saying that you 'didn't do that much' is a bit of an understatement, no?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I stay, facing the door. "... but you had to save me too... My plan was a bit weak... I was stupid and reckless... I could've gotten us all killed..." I sigh. _Why are they being so nice all of a sudden...? Is this what teamwork feels like...? If it is, why work alone?

No, Faye. You need to stay by yourself. They say that now but they're *lying*. Working alone is best...

Or is it...?_ I sigh.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I bite my lip.
"Okay, without you, we would've slowly died by blood loss. Seriously, thanks."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I shiver at that thought.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I say weakly, "I'm sorry... I can't stay." I swing the door open and quickly walk out.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"..... Faye..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I sigh.
"I doubt anybody can stop her now she's made up her mind.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I climb down from the ship and walk down the boardwalk to the beach area.

I sit in the cool sand and watch the waves crash along the shore.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I look up at Scott, unsure of what to say.

_...... No. She wants to stay, right?
She can't just leave......
..... But it's not my choice._


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

_Ironic how things work out this way... Reminds me of the story mother always told me as a child..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Want to go after her?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I run down the boardwalk.

_Aria said that she'd give me tour today! Whoo~ _

I do a fist pump as I run. "Oh sh*—" I trip over someone.

(( Goddamnit Leon ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I— I don't know....." I say hesitantly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I close my eyes, recalling her words.

~

_"Faye, the world is a dark, cruel place... they would give anything to see you fall down. You can only survive by yourself. Remember that and you will live." She holds my face in her hands; wiping away at my tears. "Goodbye, Faye." She walks through the door and leaves me.

I scream out, watching my mother leave._

~

A single tear falls down my cheek but I stop myself. _Crying is for the weak... I'm not weak. I *must* be strong._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I dust myself off.

"Sorry— oh hey, you're that girl." I frown at her tear.(( YES. JUST ONE. ))
 "You alright?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I kiss the top of her head.
"You don't have to."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I reply harshly, without opening my eyes, "Go away."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

".... She'll come back, right....?"

I bite my lip.

(( guis we gotta somehow turn this romantic))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Y'know, I was never one to watch a lady cry." 

I sit down next to her.

_Ugh, sand. I need to get this outfit cleaned later._

"...... What's wrong?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"..I saw her shaking. She's unsure. I'm sure she'll come back soon."
I hug her a little tighter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I open my eyes and glare at him. "**** off. I don't need anyone."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I kiss Scott on the cheek. ".... Yeah...."

_..... She can't just leave...._

"Alright. How about you just talk aloud to yourself and I totally won't listen to you at all."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I demand, through clenched teeth, "No. You need to leave. Now."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I tilt my head. "..... Naw. I'm good."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"She doesn't matter right now. You're the only one that matters."
I lay down and pull her down on top of me.

*~Fades to black~*


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I let out a small yelp as Scott pulls me down.

"Sc— Scott....?"

*~ FADE TO BLACK ~ *


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

( "ITS A BONDING EXPERIENCE, I SWEAR! " )


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I tilt my head. "..... Naw. I'm good."



"I wasn't giving you a choice. Leave or... I'll _hurt_ you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( "ITS A BONDING EXPERIENCE, I SWEAR! " )



(( ayyyyy

))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I laugh. "If I had a doubloon for everytime someone said that, I'd be rich."

_Oh wait— I am._

((  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I practically yell, "Just... LEAVE."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

Ignoring her anger, I pick the girl up bridal style. "I know a really nice Caf?, it's the perfect place to talk."

I start off in the direction.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I whistle as I walk. "Almost there."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I lazily pick myself off my bed. _Ugh..._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I whistle as I walk. "Almost there."



I murmur out, "Why...?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"Why what?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"Why are you doing this?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"Why _not_?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I wake up.
"Urrrghhh.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"You're a stranger. _I'm_ a stranger. What gives?" _Why does he care? He has no right to care about me..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk over to Mitchell's bed and sit down next to him. "Hey, babe."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"Well, Aria cares about you, so you must be a good person. Good people shouldn't feel sad. People in _general_ shouldn't feel sad."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I pout. "...I'm not sad..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Hey. What happened to the fun you were having?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"Crying qualifies as sad." A man holds the door open for us as we enter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Hey. What happened to the fun you were having?"



I tilt my head confused. "Hm?"

"I wasn't crying though..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"The runt and his girlfriend?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I set her down on a couch. "Tear. Close enough."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I cross my arms.

"Who cares? We scared them good." I reach my hand out and squeeze Mitchell's hand. "Next time, we'll _kill_ them."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Good idea, babe."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I rest my head on his shoulder and say softly, "I don't know what I'd do if you died..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"You'd probably be the one to kill me." I joke.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I hand her a menu.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I glare at him. "No, I wouldn't... that does sound a bit kinky..." I laugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I grab the menu and glance it over. 

After a moment, I put the menu down on the table and say, "I'm not hungry..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I tilt my head. "...... There must be something you want right now. Furs? Gems? A cat?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I laugh a raspy laugh.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I reply sadly, "No..."

I smirk at him. "Are you thinking what _I'm_ thinking?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I smirk. "Perhaps."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I pounce on him. "Ready to _rock_ the boat?" I wink.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

".... We'll find something." I hold my hand out. "C'mon."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I glance at him confused. "Huh?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Aye."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"C'mon." I continue holding my hand out. "We're going to have fun today."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 24, 2014)

I suddenly regain consciousness. _Where, am I?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

~ AT THIS POINT ROUND ONE IS OVER  ~

bc Taylor seeing that is awkward af

~ Scott and Aria are covered by blankets and asleep ~


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ~ AT THIS POINT ROUND ONE IS OVER  ~
> 
> bc Taylor seeing that is awkward af
> 
> ~ Scott and Aria are covered by blankets and asleep ~


(You guys carried him there? Good planning.)

_Ugh..._ I stumble out of the room.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "C'mon." I continue holding my hand out. "We're going to have fun today."



"Fun?" I glance at him confused.

I violently rip off Mitchell's clothes.

~Fades to Pink~


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"Yup, fun."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 24, 2014)

I roll over, clutching my head. _I'm awfully cold..._ I pull more of the blankets over me.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"Why?"


----------



## nard (Sep 24, 2014)

I shiver as a half of me loses blanket. I scoot back under it, meaning I go closer to Ahmes.


(  )


----------



## Jawile (Sep 24, 2014)

Rubbing my eyes, I cover myself with the blanket, still cold.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"..... Some things don't need explanations." I pick her up and walk out the door.


----------



## nard (Sep 24, 2014)

I hesitate before going under the blanket again.


_Ahmes...


Do I want warmth or a cold body?_


I go under the blanket, my back touching Ahmes.


_God._


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I sigh. _This is crazy..._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 24, 2014)

_Why is it so chilly?_ Suddenly, a warmth presses up against me. _That's better..._


----------



## nard (Sep 24, 2014)

I doze off again, slightly gritting my teeth.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"Shopping~"

~ TIMESKIP ~


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I slowly open my eyes.
_..Aria.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I snuggle closer to Scott.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 24, 2014)

I slowly open my eyes.
"...Anne..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

~FADES TO PINK BECAUSE I FORGOT~

I smile slightly.
_Wait.
We didn't use protection.
****.
_


----------



## nard (Sep 24, 2014)

I stay asleep.


"C'mon... pick the door, dumbass..." I mutter to no one in particular.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I open my eyes slowly.

_..... It's so warm....._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 24, 2014)

"Anne... are you awake?" I ask, putting my arm around her.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I meet her eyes and mouth, _We didn't use protection..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I gesture to the rows of jewelry. "...... Pick anything you'd like."

- - - Post Merge - - -

My eyes widen. _No. No. No. No. No._

I bite my lip and avert his gaze. 

_Damnit. I ****ed up. I'm a doctor, I should be more careful._


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I sigh. "I don't want anything though..."


----------



## nard (Sep 24, 2014)

"O'Malley.... Where are you, boy...?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I put my arm around her.
"It's okay. We're fine." I whisper.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 24, 2014)

I turn my head away from her, and cough loudly. _My lungs feel weird... Probably nothing._ I close my eyes, waiting for Anne to wake up.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I bite my lip. "..... There has to be something you want. Everyone wants things...."

I smile weakly and snuggle closer to Scott. 

"....."
_Pregnant. I could be pregnant. I just—
I can't....
I don't even know if he loves me. Everything is just happening so quickly...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"I don't want anything..." I say suddenly, surprising myself, "I just want my mother back..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"..I love you." I mumble.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"......" I sigh.

_Out of everything......._

"..... Absolutely nothing else....?"

My cheeks flush. "..... I love you too...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"Nothing else..." I pout. _Is it selfish of me to miss her even though I shouldn't...?_


----------



## nard (Sep 24, 2014)

I hear a loud hacking near me.


_Is that Ahmes?_


I wake up and turn over. 


"...You okay?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Let's just..stay this way for a while."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"..... Alright. When was the last time you saw her...?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile and kiss Scott on the cheek.

((( idk what they should talk about
A future date??? ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I look down at the ground. "5 years ago..."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 24, 2014)

"Chest feels weird--" I cough again. "But other than that, good morning." I smile.


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"I just realized we should leave this port. I'm sick of it."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I bite my lip. "...... Faye saved us.... we can't just...."

I begin twirling my hair to busy myself.


----------



## nard (Sep 24, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "Chest feels weird--" I cough again. "But other than that, good morning." I smile.




I frown.


_That can't be good._


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Oh yeah.."
I close my eyes and sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I nod solemnly. "..... I promise you, uh, what's your name again..? that I will do everything in my power to locate your mother."

I hesitantly reach out and stroke Scott's face.

_This is real, right....?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I frown. "My name's Faye. Don't even try... my mother doesn't want me..." I sigh. "I was never good enough for her... She always expected more..."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 24, 2014)

"I've been wanting some crab," I cough. "So I was going to go into town t'day and get some. "You gonna join?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I pat her head. "..... Sounds rough."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I open one eye and smile.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I shrug. "Life is never fair... She taught me that..." I close my eyes as a single tear falls. _No. I can't cry over her. She's not worth it..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

_Yup. Definitely real._

I wrap my arms around Scott and hug him tightly.


----------



## nard (Sep 24, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "I've been wanting some crab," I cough. "So I was going to go into town t'day and get some. "You gonna join?"




"Maybe later." I yawn. 


"I'm still a bit tired."


I close my eyes and doze off again.


"G'night or mornin', love ya..."


( Bye c: )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

".... Hey." I say softly. "Everything's a-ok now, at least. Life has its up and downs, but there's always something good that comes with the bad."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Why were you avoiding me before..?" I say quietly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I push Leon away and walk out of the store; silently continuing to cry. _I'm weak... I'll never be strong enough... No. People make me weak. I need to be by myself. It's for the best..._

I sit on a bench to calm myself.

(*cough* Aphrodite, appear. *cough* )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I let him go, my face red.

"I— uh..... misunderstood some things...."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"Some things? Was it something I said?"
I bite my lip.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I cover my face with my hands. ".... I thought you were in a relationship with someone...." I mumble. ".... I didn't want my own feelings to grow..."


----------



## ethre (Sep 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> I push Leon away and walk out of the store; silently continuing to cry. _I'm weak... I'll never be strong enough... No. People make me weak. I need to be by myself. It's for the best..._
> 
> I sit on a bench to calm myself.
> 
> (*cough* Aphrodite, appear. *cough* )



Aphrodite

Walking along the dock, Aphrodite was still wondering where Faye was. Was she kidnapped? Was she hurt? She hoped not. For some reason - in her eyes, Faye resembled her little sister. It's probably why she was so much nicer to her than everyone else in the crew..

Then she saw her.

"Faye!" Aphrodite walked over to Faye and began to say how much she made her worry - until she saw Faye's expression. "Are you alright?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

"...Faye?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I make no effort to wipe away my tears and stare at her in silence.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

".... Maybe..." I hug a pillow. "This is too embarrassing...."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I start laughing.
"Faye drives me crazy. Don't worry."


----------



## ethre (Sep 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> I make no effort to wipe away my tears and stare at her in silence.



Aphrodite

"C'mon, tell me what's wrong. Is it Holly again?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I bite my lip and silently say, "Kinda... but not really..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

"... Sorry..."

I tighten my grip around the pillow.

_God, this is embarrassing._

- - - Post Merge - - -

".... Well, that could've gone better." 
I sigh.


----------



## ethre (Sep 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> I bite my lip and silently say, "Kinda... but not really..."



Aphrodite

"What is it, then?"  Aphrodite asked, staying away from her.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

I look down at my hands. "Nothing... really... I don't know..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 24, 2014)

I grin at her and close my eyes soon after.

( Gtg. Byeeee~ )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( Bye ))

I snuggle into Scott's chest.

_A nap would be nice right now...._

I slowly drift off to sleep.


----------



## ethre (Sep 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> I look down at my hands. "Nothing... really... I don't know..."



 Aphrodite 

"You wouldn't be crying if that was the case."  Aphrodite sighed, sitting next to her on the bench.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

_To buy something or to not buy something....
'Tis a dilemma_

I quickly purchase a few articles of jewelry.

_Alright, I'm ready to go._


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite
> 
> "You wouldn't be crying if that was the case."  Aphrodite sighed, sitting next to her on the bench.



"I don't know how to explain it though..." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

I open the door and walk out. "Ugh...." I groan.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

(Laf... why'd you leave chatzy? ;-; )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 24, 2014)

(( bc I have HW ; - ;
/Laf almost screwed herself over on an essay today ))


----------



## ethre (Sep 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I don't know how to explain it though..." I sigh.



 Aphrodite  

"I won't judge you. I might be able to relate - I've been through some travesties many times before too, you know.. just say what you're thinking."


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( bc I have HW ; - ;
> /Laf almost screwed herself over on an essay today ))



(Then... get off the roleplay too. Don't make me punish you like I did tokay. ;3 )

- - - Post Merge - - -



aries said:


> Aphrodite
> 
> "I won't judge you. I might be able to relate - I've been through some travesties many times before too, you know.. just say what you're thinking."



I take a deep breath. "I... I... kinda have some issues with working with other people... I blame my mother but I... I don't really know. She always taught me to work alone and I trusted her... until one day, she just left me." I sigh.


----------



## ethre (Sep 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Then... get off the roleplay too. Don't make me punish you like I did tokay. ;3 )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



 Aphrodite  

"I apologize, but I don't agree with your mother. Working alone has no benefits - sure, it gets the job done and you could do everything right - but when the time comes, and you need help, nobody will come. I used to believe the same. Based on your story I could tell nobody helped you when  your mother left you.. my sister, in fact, left me, too. Except.. she's gone for good. I bet if you tried hard enough, you could find someone better than your mother - someone who cares about you or you could even find her again. I'll help you."  Aphrodite smiled.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

"It hurt to leave the ship last time... but... they don't care... I barely got a thanks... I want to help someone and the only person I can help is myself... Is that selfish of me?" I sigh. "I feel like being around people just... hurts me more. I'm better off alone."


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> "It hurt to leave the ship last time... but... they don't care... I barely got a thanks... I want to help someone and the only person I can help is myself... Is that selfish of me?" I sigh. "I feel like being around people just... hurts me more. I'm better off alone."



 Aphrodite  

"It will get better, I promise. But when you left, you probably already know this, but I was losing my mind. I didn't know where you were and my mind was set on trying to find you.. but I couldn't. I'm not sure if that really matters to you.. but I can't tell you how relieved I am to find you again."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

(( GUYS I FINISHED MY ART HW

SO
WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN
NING?N AND NINGUNO ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( GUYS I FINISHED MY ART HW
> 
> SO
> WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN
> NING?N AND NINGUNO ))



(I'll tell you in chatzy. ;3 )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I bite my lip and glance at her. "... really?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I'll tell you in chatzy. ;3 )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I bite my lip and glance at her. "... really?"



 Aphrodite  

Aphrodite nodded.  "I wouldn't say you're too far off the mark if you said I was crazy for worrying so much about someone I barely know. But I'm not losing someone else. Something tells me I should watch over you."


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I glance down at my feet. "Th-thanks..."


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> I glance down at my feet. "Th-thanks..."



 Aphrodite  

"Does that make you feel any better?"  She asked, looking at Faye to see her expression.


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I meet her eyes. "I... I think so..." I blush slightly. _I've never had someone care... this feels... different. A good different._


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> I meet her eyes. "I... I think so..." I blush slightly. _I've never had someone care... this feels... different. A good different._



 Aphrodite  

Aphrodite smiles and stands up.  "Good! Are you going back to the ship?"  She asked.


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

"... should I?" I ask, still a bit unsure.


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> "... should I?" I ask, still a bit unsure.



 Aphrodite  

"I'm pretty sure everyone still wants you there."  Aphrodite said, looking at her nails.


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite
> 
> "I'm pretty sure everyone still wants you there."  Aphrodite said, looking at her nails.



I shrug. "If you say so..." I smile.


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> I shrug. "If you say so..." I smile.



 Aphrodite  

"Do you want me to walk you back, or do you have something else to do? I'm tired - I just want to get back as soon as possible."


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite
> 
> "Do you want me to walk you back, or do you have something else to do? I'm tired - I just want to get back as soon as possible."



"I'll meet you back there."


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I'll meet you back there."



 Aphrodite  

"Don't get drunk again, alright? Be back in at least an hour!"  Aphrodite called out before rushing back to the ship.


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I wave. "I promise!"

(Sleeping? I need a second opinion on something.)


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> I wave. "I promise!"
> 
> (Sleeping? I need a second opinion on something.)



(( What is it?  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

aries said:


> (( What is it?  ))



(Can you come into chatzy or I can PM you?  )


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I walk back to the ship, enter the girl's dorm, and fall asleep on an empty bed.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 25, 2014)

(I guess I will read back)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(AND STILL, NO ONE EVEN ATTEMPTS TO SAVE ITSUKI!)

I had managed to pull the knife out my eye, making blood go everywhere. _It hurts like hell... But I guess this can help me..._ I take a deep breath and use the bloody knife to cut off my ropes that held my legs to the walls. After getting free, I go to the cell door. _I need to bust these down, then I am free._ I wince at the pain in my eye, I pick up that eyepatch he gave me. _Ouch, at least I am beating Scott on looking like a pirate now, he needs that peg leg haha!_


----------



## Jawile (Sep 25, 2014)

I stand up and stretch, coughing loudly. I take a bottle of rum from under my crate, and go into town with some gold in my hands.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

(( #Ariott had round one  
I'll make Aria go out and find him idk))

I wake up in Scott's arms.

_...... This is nice._

I slowly wriggle out from his embrace, taking care not to disturb him. I quickly get dressed and head out onto the deck.

(( Aria still has tons of bandages >_< ))


----------



## Jawile (Sep 25, 2014)

I find a fishing shack with several fishermen out front. Several giant crabs are in a nearby tank. I sneak behind the shack, reaching into the tank. I grab a claw, and run off, crab in hand.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 25, 2014)

(........waits to be saved......)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (........waits to be saved......)



(( idk how Aria can hear him
Make him scream for help? .o. ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 25, 2014)

(wait, are you even on the same boat?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (wait, are you even on the same boat?)



(( Nope, but the boats are right next to each other. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I'm in English so I'll be in/out ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 25, 2014)

(Pfffffft, screaming is for babies.)

I start to hit my weight against the cold bars in attempt to break them. _Dammit, I'm trapped... What about if I tunnel my way out? No, that won't work, the ship will get a hole and sink. I'm screwed, what if they hear me and take my other eye?! AGH! WHAT DO I DO?! WHERE THE HELL ARE THE OTHERS?! DID THEY JUST LEAVE ME?! KYON, YOUR BROTHER NEEDS HELP, NOTICE ME IDIOT!_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I sigh and stare at the sea.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 25, 2014)

Passing by a ship with my stolen crab, I hear pounding. Deciding to investigate, I climb up the anchor's rope.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 25, 2014)

(Shall the Taylor + Shady ship come into place now?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Shall the Taylor + Shady ship come into place now?



((  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 25, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Shall the Taylor + Shady ship come into place now?



(Nope)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 25, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Nope)



(Come on)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

_..... Pregnant. I might be pregnant. _

I bite my lip.

_...... I just—_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I lightly trace my fingers over my stomach.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> _..... Pregnant. I might be pregnant. _
> 
> I bite my lip.
> 
> ...


(Name the baby Misa. )

I go out onto the deck, I'm just confused at this point...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 25, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Name the baby Misa. )
> 
> I go out onto the deck, I'm just confused at this point...



( I'm sure a certain couple already have a kid by that name  )

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> (Come on)



(I'm not letting you break Shady's heart like you did Jean's.)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 25, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> ( I'm sure a certain couple already have a kid by that name  )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(FYI that wasn't the first time...)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Name the baby Misa. )
> 
> I go out onto the deck, I'm just confused at this point...



(( We don't even know if she's pregnant yet  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 25, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( We don't even know if she's pregnant yet  ))



(It's a DV reference)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I bang on the cell doors.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 25, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (It's a DV reference)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I bang on the cell doors.



(Let's not do those anymore  )


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Aphrodite

_"I hope we could leave this port soon. People keep getting kidnapped. Speaking of.."_

Aphrodite got out of her hammock. She better look for Itsuki again - they can't leave without him. She figured maybe Holly wanted to harass him too. She checked the deck of the other ship out. "Hello?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (Let's not do those anymore  )



(No promises)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 25, 2014)

I hear Aphrodite and shout. "I'm in here!"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 25, 2014)

_What on earth did I miss? Well, better get some food, I guess._ I go down to the culī—I mean kitchen and see if I can wolf down something. (BS Latin joke)


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I hear Aphrodite and shout. "I'm in here!"



Aphrodite

Aphrodite follows his voice through the ship. "What's going on?" she asks when she finds him. She gawks at his eye. "Y-you.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 25, 2014)

"I've been missing for ages!" I shout then notice her gawking at my eyepatch. I cover it with my hand. "Don't worry, just get me out of here!"


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "I've been missing for ages!" I shout then notice her gawking at my eyepatch. I cover it with my hand. "Don't worry, just get me out of here!"



Aphrodite

Aphrodite was still looking at the patch until she realized that she should do something. She attempted to pick the lock with a bobby pin and toothpick - it didn't work. Instead, she stuck her dagger in there - which dulled the blade - and it worked.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 25, 2014)

I continue to rifle thru cabinets, looking for something.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 25, 2014)

I push out and stretch. "Phew. Thanks." I smile at her with a big grin, despite the pain in my face.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 25, 2014)

I knock something over, I think it was glass jar. then another one, then another. _Yikes, that's 3..._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 25, 2014)

I get sticks and start a fire, heating the crab by the beach.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I wake up again. Aria isn't there, I notice, so I get dressed and go on deck.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't notice Scott and continue to stare absentmindedly at the sea.

"..... I should go see Leon...." I mumble.


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I climb out of bed and go onto the deck, staring at the sea.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I look around.
"I wonder where Itsuki is..?"


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I push out and stretch. "Phew. Thanks." I smile at her with a big grin, despite the pain in my face.



Aphrodite

Aphrodite sighed and brought him back into the ship to the Medical Bay.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I glance at Scott.

_.... Guess he's awake._

".... I don't know."


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I notice Aria.
"Oops, didn't see you there. You okay..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

_The ocean looks oddly hypnotizing today..._ I glance mesmerized as the waves continue to crash along the shore. _I'd like to swim in there... maybe throw myself in the water..._ Before I realize it, half my body is hanging out of the ship.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I tuck my hair behind my ear. "... Kind of."

_.... It's hard to be okay when you might be accidentally pregnant._

My eyes widen when I notice Faye. _What the hell?!_

I run over to her and pull her back onboard.


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> _The ocean looks oddly hypnotizing today..._ I glance mesmerized as the waves continue to crash along the shore. _I'd like to swim in there... maybe throw myself in the water..._ Before I realize it, half my body is hanging out of the ship.



Aphrodite

"Faye! What're you doing?"  Aphrodite asked, having just dropped Itsuki off at the Medical Bay.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"What just happened..?" I say, staring at Faye and Aria.


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I fall backwards on the deck and spit out bitterly, "What the ****? I wanted to go for a swim..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

"..... Yeah, you'd probably break something on the way down. Diving from a tall height into shallow water is really _not_ a good idea."


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> I fall backwards on the deck and spit out bitterly, "What the ****? I wanted to go for a swim..."



Aphrodite

"Don't!"  Aphrodite grabbed her hand and pulled her back. "What were you thinking?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

"Something was calling me... to throw myself in there... it looked so peaceful." I shrug.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I frown. "You sound suicidal saying that."


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I glare at Scott. "I'm not."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I whistle as I board the ship.

_Tour~_

I freeze in place when I notice the people. 

"..... Oh, hi."


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"...Hello.."


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Something was calling me... to throw myself in there... it looked so peaceful." I shrug.



Aphrodite

"You'd better not go in there. If you want to swim so badly, go swim in a pool! Just don't go in the ocean where it could kill you!"  Aphrodite seethed.


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I sigh. "Coming back here was hard... just give me some space."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I glance at Leon. "..... Oh, hey."

I watch Faye. 

"..... Am I missing something here....? I brought presents."


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I glare at Leon. "Not you again..." _What's up with this guy...?_


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 25, 2014)

I find food, and I wolf it down, I then go on the top deck.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I wave. "Miss me?"

"..... Leon, what are you doing here...?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"Who's this?" I say, gesturing to the man."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I glance at Scott. "..... Leon's a close friend of mine. I've known him for years."

I wink. "Remember that time in Milan?"

I tilt my head.

_.....? _

"...... We were eight then, I hardly remember anything from that long ago."


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I glance at Scott. "_This man_ won't leave me alone."


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I study Leon. _He seems quite fond of her._
_He better not..nnnghh.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I gasp, offended. "I would _never_!"


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> I sigh. "Coming back here was hard... just give me some space."



Aphrodite

"What's wrong with you? You said you were fine with coming back!"  Aphrodite frowned.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I frown.

"Aaaannywaaayy, like I said, I have gifts." I hold up the bag.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"What are you doing here?" I say in Leon's direction.


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I frown at Aphrodite. "..."

I glare at Leon. "We don't want your ****ing gifts. Go away."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 25, 2014)

"Um...oh hi, I'm Taylor...um" I say.


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> I frown at Aphrodite. "..."
> 
> I glare at Leon. "We don't want your ****ing gifts. Go away."



Aphrodite

"Are you considering leaving again?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I nod at the kid. "Yo."

".... I have some news for Aria that she'll probably want to hear. And," I glance at Faye. "like I said before, I have gifts."


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

aries said:


> Aphrodite
> 
> "Are you considering leaving again?"



"Yes... no... maybe..." I bite my lip.

I glare at Leon. "I don't want any gifts... just go away..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

"Sorry, no can do. I can't leave when the party's just starting."

"..... What kind of news?"

"..... Not exactly good, but not the worst."


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I look back and forth between the two of them.
"Leon, I'm the captain here. You could've asked permission before you boarded."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I scratch the back of my head. "Sorry."

"Leon, what kind. What's going on?"

I sigh and reach into my pocket. 

I hold up a diamond ring.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

_YOU CAN'T BE SERIOUS._
"W-wha..?!"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 25, 2014)

I crack open the shell, and suck the meat out. I only eat half of the crab so that Anne can have the rest.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I glance at Scott. "Don't tell me—"

"..... Yeah."


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"Don't tell him what?" I say, irritated.
"That a man is proposing to you on my ship?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I frown, confused. "..... What....?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I scratch my head.
"..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I glance at the man. "..... We should talk somewhere more private. You know what this means, right?"

I grimace. "Nothing good."


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I glare at my man out of the corner of my eye.
"If privacy is what you want, you can use the medical bay. My cabin isn't available.
I walk inside the cabin and shut the door behind me. _Ugghh.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

".... Alright then. Let's go."

"Follow me." I lead the way to the Medical Bay.

I close the door behind us. "....."

"He's here, isn't he?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

"And everyone just leaves... maybe it was a mistake to come back here..." I sigh.


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Yes... no... maybe..." I bite my lip.
> 
> I glare at Leon. "I don't want any gifts... just go away..."



Aphrodite

Aphrodite looked hurt. "...Fine. Leave then. Leave for all I care. Abandon us. You won't have to worry if we're injured or hurt or even dead anymore. You're free." What was she doing? She shouldn't hurt Faye. "Scum." She said, turning away, tears in her eyes. She just made a huge mistake. She should do something.

But she kept walking away.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

"Yup. I found the ring in the pawn shop."

".... Is it possible that there was a copy....?"

"Definitely not. Your engagement ring was one of a kind."

I bite my lip. "****."


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

After that ordeal, I wake up in a bed.

_No way...
She–
She's getting married..to him.._


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I wake up besides Mitchell and smirk at him.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

"..... Just keep your head down for now. Rumors have been flying recently about the 'star crossed lovers'. A pirate and a noble, how it could never be!" I say dramatically while I stare into the distance.

I bite my lip. "..... Got it. Can you do me a favor?"

"What?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"Heyy."

I sit on my bed, my head in my hands.
_How can I..confront him?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I gesture to the ring. "..... Throw it into the ocean."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 25, 2014)

I walk over to the medical bay...okay, yeah, this was one weird place.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"Nnnnggg..."
_I–I thought..she.._


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I watched Aphrodite walk away. "Alright. I'm done." I walk towards the edge of the ship; getting ready to jump off. _No one stopping me this time..._

I ask with a wink, "Did you enjoy yesterday?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I grip the ring. ".... You sure..?"

"Yeah." I nod slowly. "I've moved on."

"Alright then. I'll be sure to do it as soon as possible."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I open the door and wince as it makes a loud creaking noise.

"Let's go."

(( GO SCOTT GO ))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 25, 2014)

After checking all of that out, I go back up onto the deck, feeling a little uneasy that something bad was to happen...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

Name : Akiko
Gender : Female
Appearance : 



Spoiler











Personality : Quiet/Shy
Flaws : Cannot trust people easily.
Sometimes comes off as condescending.
Talents: Tea Ceremonies/Flower Arrangement
Age : 19
Other: Of Japanese origin.
Came from a high-class family.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Name : Akiko
> Gender : Female
> Appearance :
> 
> ...



( Sure m8 )

I open the door of my cabin and see Leon.
Walking up to him, I frown. "I need to speak with you. Alone, if you don't mind."


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I sit on the edge of the ship; my legs dangling precariously. _Just one jump... then I'll be able to swim in that mesmerizing water..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

((  ))

"..... Alright....?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"Come to my cabin."
I gesture towards the door.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"..Aye."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

(( TAKE IT
LEON'S FORM 
I FINALLY DID IT ))

Name : Leon
Gender : Male
Appearance :



Spoiler










Personality : Outgoing and idiotic at certain points.
Flaws : Oblivious to most situations.
Impulsive.
Talents: Has a great memory, and is quite well-versed in the ways of metal smithing
Age : 23
Other: He's rich and is probs going to be shipped with Faye.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Aria, wait for me in the Med Bay." I walk inside the room.

I nod slowly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I glance down at my blood-covered body and casually say, "I'm going for a swim to clean off."


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"I'm staying here."
I close my eyes.

I close the door behind him, and sit in a chair.
"So, regarding what I said before.."
I frown.
"What is your relationship with Aria?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I shrug. "We're close. What's it to you?" I narrow my eyes.


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

"Sounds good, babe." I kiss him on the lips before walking off.

I slip into a bathing suit and climb onto the main deck of the ship. _Time for a swim..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"Why did you take out a ring back there?" I say, ignoring his question.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_If Holly was gone..killed, or hurt..
I'd KILL that person before they could take another breath._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

".... To give it to her...?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit down on a bed.

_... Wonder what they're talking about._


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"I think I deserve to know, since she might be pregnant with _my_ child." I growl.
"Why?"

_Damn, she's a firecracker._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I watch Holly as she climbs onto the main deck.

_...... How long have I been here....?_

My eyes widen as I catch a glimpse of a girl wearing a Kimono.

_..... I used to have so many of those..... _ I struggle to stop my tears.

Biting my lip, I continue cleaning.


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I glance over at the crying girl. "No crying allowed." 

I walk towards the edge of the ship and jump in the ocean.

(There's a loud splash.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> I sit on the edge of the ship; my legs dangling precariously. _Just one jump... then I'll be able to swim in that mesmerizing water..._



Biting my lip, I let myself fall forward...

(Again, loud splash.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

My eyes widen. "Hold up! Pregnant?!"

_Nope. Nope. Nope._



I touch my stomach lightly.
_..... What am I supposed to do?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "We're in love, what would you expect?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I hold my head in my hands. "Oh dear. This is bad. Really bad."

_****.....
If she's actually pregnant and Antonio finds her...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "What? I'm sure she and I can handle this, there's no need to freak out."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I stay silent and continue cleaning.

_Oh my god._

My eyes widen when a girl on another ship falls into the water.

_Oh god..._

I glance at Holly. _Why is she red?!_

- - - Post Merge - - -

"..... Be careful." I mumble. "Antonio— he's going to kill her if he finds her...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

For the first few minutes, I'm able to keep myself afloat. Ah... this is nice...

I swim away from the ship towards the open water; enjoying the feel of the water on my bare skin.

The waves grow stronger and start to pull me down. I let out a blood-curdling scream before I'm pulled under the water...

I see a girl go under a bit away from me. I quickly swim towards her and dive under the water to pull her out. Once her head's above water, I can clearly see that it's Faye. _Just the perfect thing to make my already great day even better._ I smirk as I start to swim to the shoreline, while holding Faye.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"Antonio?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

"..... Aria's fianc?. The crazy one." I stare at Scott. "..... If you can't handle the pressures of something like this, tell me now."
I bite my lip. ".....I've had plenty of men tell my sister 'I love you' only to drop her at the first sign of distress."

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Oh god...._

I mumble prayers for the girl.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

My eyes widen with fear.
"Crap.." _I look away._
"I can't say I can save her, but I'm not going to leave her. That's just cruel."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I curl up on the bed with both my hands on my stomach.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"...... Are you willing to put your life on the line for her own?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"..Did you see the bandages on her face?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I set Faye on the ground of the main deck as I walk over to tell Mitchell the good news.

I walk in his room, panting, and say, "Hey, babe. Guess who I found."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

"..... Yeah...?"

I frown at the noise. _...?_

I grab a sword and head out onto the deck.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I watch the girl with fear in my eyes.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I pull my shirt down a bit at the collar, displaying my bandages.
"We were both captured and tortured, with designs cut into our skin while the other watched. Do you think I'd leave her now if I didn't leave her after that?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

"...... I don't know." I stand up. "I'll go get Aria, since you guys need to plan your future or something."

- - - Post Merge - - -

_..... ****. Faye._

I run onto the docks and slowly make my way over to Holly's ship.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"Who?"
I peer up at her through slitted eyes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"..No, don't bother. I need some time by myself. Just go tell her what you were going to before I asked you about all this."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

"..... Alright." I leave the room and head to the medical bay.

_.... ****. She isn't here...._

"Aria..?" I call out.


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

"I found that little ***** named Faye who helped the couple escaped. Let's _hurt_ her. Hurt her _really_ bad."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I grip my sword tightly.

_... I can do this._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wince.

_..... They're all so.... violent...._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I climb onto the ship quietly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"Aye." I smirk.
"Where is she?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

"Passed out on the deck. Let's go."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

"Aria?!" My calls become louder and more panicked.

_Where the hell is she?!_


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Aphrodite  

_ "That splash was probably Faye.. she well deserved it. But.. if you didn't help her now, wouldn't that have made all the times you've saved her in the past pointless?" _ 

She gave into her worrying thoughts. She set off for Holly's ship - she figured she and Mitchell were the root of the problem now - and thought about what she should say to Faye.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I hide behind a crate.

_****...._

I run through the halls.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I follow her to the deck and lick my lips.

I open the cabin door. "What's all this yelling about..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

"Babe, your turn. I want to see _you_ hurt her." I wink.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I continue cleaning.

".... Aria's gone."


----------



## ethre (Sep 25, 2014)

Aphrodite  

Aphrodite saw Aria already there - behind a crate. What should she do? She should hide too.. somewhere nearby Faye. She looked around the ship and saw Faye laying on the ground. She got herself in trouble again. Aphrodite was seriously considering cuffing herself to Faye.. 

Passing Aria, she made a gesture to stay quiet and took light footsteps past her to a crate that was around 10 feet behind Faye and Holly.

 Orion  

Meanwhile, Orion - has just emerged from studying on medicines for five hours straight in the downstairs deck. Not surprised by what Holly was doing, he asked,  "What's going on here?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I glance at Aphrodite. _..... She better not accidentally reveal us._

I glance at the man.

_..... What was his name again...?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"Gone? What do you mean gone?"
I go out of the room and walk up to him.

I walk up to the girl's unconscious body and put my boot on her face, then stamp down hard.
"Wake up. I want to see your pain."


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

"Mrrng..." I slowly come to as pain spreads throughout my small body.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I smirk. "Did that hurt?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I wince.

_.... I want to go back home...._

"I mean _gone._ As in she is not _here._" I bite my lip. ".... I told her to wait..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I glance at Orion. "Nothing, you filthy _traitor_."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> I smirk. "Did that hurt?"



"..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"Crap..where could she have gone?" I start panicking.

I look at Orion.
"You're not welcome here."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I try to block out the noise.

_Deep breaths..._

"...... I'm going onto the deck. Even if she left, she couldn't have gone far."
I run up the stairs.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

Turning my attention back to the girl, I get a knife out of my belt and start tracing her face with the blunt side.

( I'M NOt GOOD AT THIS STUFF )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'm coming with you!" I run after him.

_Aria..
Please be okay..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I scan the boardwalk and wharf from the ship.

_..... Not there.... ****...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"****.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I bite my lip. "...... There's no way Antonio took her.... At least that's a plus..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"Would he be more dramatic?"

"..You'll be fun." I smirk, and press down with the knife.


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I flinch at the pain.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

"..... You could say that."


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

I grin, and create a gash on her forehead.
"Oops."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I shudder at the thought of cleaning the blood up later.

_So much bloodshed for pleasure. They are a stain on the cloth of humanity._


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

...


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"Don't ignore me, Seascum!"
I stab her arm.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I wince from behind the crate.

_..... Is Holly still there...?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I glare at him; attempting to fight back the pain.


----------



## Beary (Sep 25, 2014)

"Accept it." I snarl, and flip her over.
I pull up her shirt to expose her back.
"Time to show my creative side." I make a deep cut in the shape of a bird's wing.


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

I groan out in pain... my vision starting to blur.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 25, 2014)

I glance over to another ship and pale.

_Oh god.... Is that Aria behind the crate...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

(( I JUST REALIZED THAT ITSUKI WAS IN THE MEDICAL BAY
AND ARIA WENT IN THERE AND DIDNT EVEN NOTICE
UHHH

PRETEND SHE FIXED HIM N' **** ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I smirk at the sight.

Everything slowly fades away...

I frown when the girl passes out. Shortly after, I watch disappointed as Mitchell falls asleep as well.


----------



## ethre (Sep 26, 2014)

Aphrodite  

Aphrodite couldn't bear listening to Faye suffer anymore. Not pausing to think before she acted, she jumped out from behind the crate.  "Stop abusing her..!"  Aphrodite winced at the gashes on her face.


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I glare at the new girl. "Get off *my* ship."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I bite my lip and stand up. ".... Not likely."

_The hell is she doing?!_


----------



## ethre (Sep 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> I glare at the new girl. "Get off *my* ship."



 Aphrodite  

"Your ship? What're you gonna do if I don't?"  Aphrodite asked, drawing her sword and standing her ground.


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"Then I'll have to fight back." I pull out my own sword.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I draw my sword. 

_ Ugh....._

_****..... _


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I walk over and hold my blade near Faye's neck. "Get off or she gets it."

(Woah... TBT just crashed for me for like an hour.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"..... Do that and I'll kill your precious Mitchell." I glare at Holly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"... Faye is coming with me."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I continue cleaning. 

_..... Is someone actually going to put an end to those two...?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"Try me." I glare.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"Alright." I walk over to Mitchell and put my sword at his neck. 

"..... Just a little pressure and he'll be bleeding out all over this deck."


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

( *cough* Capture her. *cough* )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Do that and I'll kill your precious _Scott_."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"....."

I tackle Holly to the ground. "..... Don't you _dare _harm Scott."

I hold my sword to her neck.

(( Watch Laf **** this up  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I smirk and push her down; climbing on top of her. "Or maybe I'll kill you and your unborn child instead."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I wonder how Scott would like that." I laugh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

_..... The **** did she know...?_

I glare at Holly and use my sword to stab her in the leg. I quickly stand up and point the sword at her neck. 
I rest my other hand on my lower abdomen.

"...... Don't **** with me."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I can't do fight scenes ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"Gladly." I smirk and use my other leg to kick her to the ground in an attempt to knock her down again.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

".... ****..."

I stab Holly in the abdomen as I fall to the ground.


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

(Uh... Scott's supposed to kill. lmfao)

I lay back on the floor; writhing at the amount of pain. I quickly recover from the initial shock as I had felt more pain before and steadily stand up. "This isn't over, *****."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Mitchell needs to see Holly die. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

(( I know but Aria needed to get a hit in ;D ))

I tighten my grip on the sword's handle and slowly stand up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I watch the two women fight, my eyes wide.

_..... Should I do something....?
One of them is pregnant..._

I bite my lip.


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I approach her and ask sweetly, "Did you enjoy your cuts? Shall I give you more?" I wink.

I sleepily moan out in pain.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Just realized Holly's still in her bathing suit/covered in cuts and blood from the make out session. lmfao)

(Aria should say something about it.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"....." I glance over at Faye.

_Forgive me if I am doing a wrong._ I pray.

I hit Holly on the head with my broom, enough force to knock her out.

My eyes widen. _Well. Actually, what the hell is wrong with her outfit?! That's a ****load of blood....._


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

Everything fades out instantly. I'm gone before I even hit the ground.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I glance at the girl. "...... Thanks, I guess."

I hesitate. "..... You are welcome. Can you help me get off this ship?" 

"Definitely." I smile. "Can you help me lift up Faye?" I point her out. ".... I need to take care of her back at the Bay."

".... Alright."

~ Stuff happens and they reboard The Jade Dagger ~

I sigh as I finish bandaging Holly up. ".... Are these chains actually going to work...?" 
I glance over to Faye.


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I yawn; once again falling into a deep sleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In my passed out state, I mumble, "Mitchell... cut me again... like you did last time..."

(#hollyisdemented)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"What. The. Hell."

_They cut each other?!
Damn._

"Are you alright...?"

"Fine as a fiddle, why?" I glance up at the girl. "I'm Aria, by the way."

".... Akiko. I am Akiko."

".... You are pregnant, no?"

"...We don't know for sure yet."

"Oh."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( How did Holly know that Aria is pregnant? o-o ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

(Holly guessed plus she could tell Aria was acting a bit different than before.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I continue to mumble. "The pain... it's too intense... keep going... it feels too good."

(She's still passed out but not going to rewrite that each time she mumbles.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

(( alright ))

I glance over to Holly. _Damn._

"..... Let's get you into something more comfortable." I hand her a simple dress. "....Got it from Japan awhile back."

I bow. "Thank you."

I gesture to the changing room.

I walk inside and shed my clothes.

_A real Kimono. Made in Japan....._

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Holly and Mitchell are pretty screwed up when they bang. The hell were they doing?!_


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"Break please... or we might end up... almost... killing... each other... again..."

I wake up to a sharp pain. "Mrrng..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

(I read through, don't know how to get into this though, school is soon anyway.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

My eyes widen. ".... My _god_, they do some pretty weird ****."

I run over to Faye. ".... Faye..?"

I pick up my clothes and walk out.


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I glance at Aria; barely able to keep my eyes open.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Come closer... It's too cold... I need your warmth..." Suddenly, the dream ends and I wake up. I open my eyes and frown upon seeing where I am.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"... How're you feeling?" I ask softly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My eyes widen as I see Holly awake.

_Chains have a good use. Hopefully they will hold up._


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I open my mouth to speak but pain shoots through causing my words to sound like unintelligent noises.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Plot twist: Holly is Faye's mother who changed her appearance after leaving her.  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

(( O_O
*sound of my mind blowing up* ))

"..... Just get some rest, Faye. You'll be better in a little bit."


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

(Would it work...?)

I take a deep breath and continue to look at Aria.

(Is she healed/bandaged?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Where am _I_?" I whine out.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

(( How old is Holly? .-. 
And yup.))

I glance over to Holly, and instinctively rest my hands on my lower abdomen.

_It was smart to chain her up. Really smart._


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

(Idfk how old she is but age aside, would it match up?)

I glance down at my chains and smirk. "If I didn't know any better, I'd say you were trying to seduce me. I like the chains. _Very_ kinky." I wink.

I whisper out, barely audible, "S-Sorry..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

(( That'd be creepy but kind of cool tbh ))

"You have nothing to be sorry for, Faye." 

I sigh and roll my eyes. "Go back to sleep, Holly."


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

(Doing it. I imagine Faye changed her name from something else when she went to the pirate life/changed appearance which is why Holly doesn't recognize her.)

I sigh. "I am sorry though.."

"I'm not sleeping."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Hm... how to trigger the aha moment...)

"Being pregnant is not that hard. If I can do it, so can you."

(Ask what happened to her kid(s)?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I pat Faye's head.

"..... And what exactly happened to your kid..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I yawn. "I left them when they were old enough. Luckily for me, I only had one. After her, I found out that I was no longer able to conceive children which is fine by me."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(If you want, you can note a similarity between Holly's/Faye's eyes.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"..... You just.... _left_...?"

_I would never.... not to my own child..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit down in a chair.

_I shouldn't eavesdrop.... but.... eh..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"It's best to work alone. Even if I seem like I have a crew now, I'm 100% prepared if I have to leave them." _Mostly..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

_..... Holly and Faye's eyes actually look pretty similar.....
Wait-
There's no way, I need to calm down...._

".... Even Mitchell?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I fall back asleep.

I yawn. "My girl's strong. She'll find her own way in this world. Just as I did. When I had her at 16, I promised I would only take care of her until she was 16. It's been 5 years since I last saw her. I don't miss her at all."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I bite my lip. "Even Mitchell. We haven't really known each other for that long anyways... Only 4 years or so..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I tilt my head. "..... In the long span of things, four years is a long time. If you find someone who can stay with you that long, why let them go?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

_.... A girl is still a child at 16..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"Sometimes, you just have to... Working in teams hurts you in the long run. Caring for people makes you weak. I knew I had to let my little girl go or else we would both be hurt... It's safer this way." Growing tired, I fall asleep.

(Night.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

(( Night. ))

_.... It's never nice to be alone. _

I glance over to Akiko. ".... Tired?"

"A little." I admit.

I gesture to the couch. "Doesn't lookit, but it's pretty comfy. I'll go get a blanket and a pillow."

"..... No need. I am fine."

".... Alright. See you later." I quickly change into a nightgown and head to Scott's cabin. (( Which is coincidentally right next door  ))

I curl up in the bed, my hands resting on my lower abdomen. I slowly fall asleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_.... I wonder if I can stay here. The people seem nice._

I doze off on the couch.

(( LOOKIT STEVE
A LOVE INTEREST
TAYLOR X AKIKO
#TAKIKO ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

I sit up in my bed, not really caring about what else was going on. _I wonder if Yoyo did that homework..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

(( Poor Itsuki 

#Kyoyo the speedboat. ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

(No idea where Kuyo was last, so I'll just say he's in the crow's nest, he's usually there...)

I stare down at the deck from the crow's nest, lost deep in thought as I had been for a long while since I woke up._I still don't get it...Ugh... How does Kyon expect me to work this out if I've never felt this emotion before?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

I get up and walk to the deck, reading book as I walk and pushing my glasses up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

I notice a figure walking on deck, reading a book. _Oh, look, there's Kyon..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

I accidentally trip onto my face. "Ouch..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

_Oh God, he tripped... Is he okay?_ I climb down to the deck to see if he's alright.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

I open my eyes and realise. "M-m-m-my glasses are b-b-broken..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

I walk over to him. "Are... you okay...?" I ask, then spot his glasses, broken.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

"I'm. Blind. Oh. God." I close my eyes.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

"...Do you have a spare pair?" I mumble.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

I nod. "There in my room somewhere. Help me there will you?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

"O-Okay..." _I could just go get them myself and bring them here, but whatever..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

I try to get up, but fall onto him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

I hit the ground, underneath Kyon, and groan as my head hits the deck. _Why's he so clumsy today? _


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

"I can't seeeee..." I panic and try to get up, putting my hands accidentally on his face and knee him in the crotch.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

_ARGH! _I curl up slightly beneath him. "...Kyon... get... off..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

"I'm sorry!" I yelp then knee him harder by accident.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

_Argh, stop kneeing me, that hurts like hell! _I push him off me, so that he can no longer knee me while trying to get up.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

I lie on my back and sigh. "Get them for me will you? Oh, and when you get back, I want that homework."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

_****. What do I say to him?_ I slowly get up and go to find his glasses. _This 'homework' he gave me... I still don't exactly know..._ I find the spare glasses, but take my time bringing them back.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

I roll on the ground.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

I eventually return, only to.see him rolling around on the deck. _What's he doing?_ I think, amused. "...Here, your glasses..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

I put my glasses on. "Thanks. Now. Homework plz."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

"...Um..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

I lean back as I sit up. "Homework." I repeat.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

_...What do I say? How am I supposed to know why I feel different around him than around my few other friends?_ I stare at his chest, not wanting to meet his eyes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

"Yoyo?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

"...I don't know..." I mutter. _Why's he given me homework in the first place? It's not like it's something he can grade or anything...._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

I look at him with a disappointed face.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

_Why does he look so disappointed? Was it really that important..?_ "...Sorry..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

"It's okay..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

"...But you look so... Sad."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

I get up. "Well, I was guessing you would have done it..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

"It's harder than it sounds though...." I stay sitting on the deck, but my eyes follow him up.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

"That's okay, you will get better." I pat his head.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

I smile slightly, and stand up. _i should look around to see if there's any decent books around at some point. _


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 26, 2014)

I sigh then kiss his forehead, making me blush a little. "See you later, that homework still needs to be handed in though." I walk off.
(G2g to the cinema with Abby now, bye)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2014)

I blush slightly, and watch him leave before I climb back up to the crow's nest where I know I can be alone.
(Okay. Bye Leah!)


----------



## lucyhartfilia (Sep 26, 2014)

I walk on to the ship deck and look around.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

My eyes flutter open and I yawn quietly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I go inside my cabin, deep in thought, and see Aria in my bed.
"Wh—Oh, Aria..you scared me.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I burrow deeper under the covers and close my eyes again.

_..... Damn. I'm not even tired anymore. _

- - - Post Merge - - -

I peer up from the covers and tilt my head. "..... Hi."


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I smile slightly. "Why're you in here? Don't you usally sleep in the medical bay?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"...... I can go, if you want...."

_..... We're in a relationship, right..? Shouldn't we be sleeping in the same bed...? _

(( Aria doubting their relationship  ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

"No, it's fine..I was just a little surprised." I bite my lip.
"..Leon told me a bit about Antonio."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

".... Oh..."

I stare at the ground, refusing to meet Scott's eyes.

_... What exactly did Leon tell him...?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I sit on the edge of the bed.
"There's no way I'd leave you because you have a crazy fianc?. I'll protect you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I wrap my arms around Scott and lean my head onto his chest. 

".... Had." I mumble. "I _had_ a crazy fianc?."


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

"I admit, I thought Leon was proposing to you.." I mutter.
"That's why I got upset."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I touch my forehead to his.

".... Even if he was, I wouldn't have replied with a 'yes'." I say softly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

"I'm sorry.." I mumble.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

".... There you go again." I huff. "What do you have to be sorry for?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

"Putting you through all the stress about _maybe_ being pregnant.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I touch my stomach softly. ".... You're fine, Scott." I smile and kiss him on the cheek.

(( Scott do something romantic 
like wow 
at least hug her back or something  ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I hug her tight.
"That's a relief.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I close my eyes and breathe deeply.

_..... He's warm....._

(( Scott do something cute idk ; - ; ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I kiss her on the lips.

( IS THAT CUTE ENOUGH )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

My eyes widen and I slowly respond to the kiss. My eyes close.

_... I love you._

(( I GUESS SO
WHAT KINDS OF STUFF DO COUPLES DO ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

( DON'T ASK ME I'VE NEVER KISSED ANYBODY )

I rub her back.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I open my eyes slowly.

_Where am I? Oh— yes.... _

I sit up. 

_.... Where did the lady go?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I begin to moan before cutting it off.

_.... Damn sensitive places..._

A blush slowly creeps onto my face.

(( idfk ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

_Fleeting.
Forever.
Free._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I open the door slowly and peer into the hallway.

_.... Which way did she go....?_

I glance at the door closest to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I lightly grip Scott's hair as I deepen the kiss.

(( Don't worry she'll mention Holly soon ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I moan quietly.

( I don't know )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I take a deep breath and knock on the door.

I jump back slightly at the sound, accidentally breaking the kiss.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I turn towards the doror.
"I'll get it.." I walk over to it and open the door.
"Hello? What do you need?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"..... Do you know where Miss Aria went?"

I stand up and approach the door. "Akiko? Is something wrong?"

(( Is Scott going to have any inner monologue about the nightgown and how it clings to her in all the right ways?  ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

"She's right here." I turn around and look at her.
_That nightgown really compliments her figure.
In all the right ways.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"Are you alright...?"

"Why wouldn't I be?"

".... Holly, yesterday..... she said something about killing you and your unborn child...."

I run my hands over my stomach. "..... Like I'll let her do that."

I bite my lip. "..... People like them.... they do not have morals. I advise you to be careful."

(( Setting this up so Scott can kill Holly later  ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

"H-Holly? What?"

I back away from the door. "She's planning to kill..?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

(( Yes Scott, she's planning to kill your lover and unborn child  ))

I bite my lip. "...... Yeah.... she threatened me yesterday. I was going to tell you.... I just didn't want you to panic..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

"W-Well now I'm panicking..!" I say, starting to pace.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I reach up and touch his face. ".... Everything's going to be just fine, Scott." I smile softly. 

_.... Or at least I hope so...._

I rest my other hand on my stomach.

"..... I suggest to check on Miss Faye. Her wounds may need to be rebandaged."


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

"Crap, what happened? Explain everything, please.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I take a deep breath and begin the story.

I tuck my hair behind my ear as I finish. "..... It was pretty crazy."

(( Is Scott panicking bc Aria might die
/Laf is confused ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

( Yep )
"Why am I never here to help.." I put my head in my hands.
"I want to protect you.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I stare off into the distance. _Mitchell will save me... he'll kill all of them... I know he will._

I sit down on the hospital bed; deep in thought. _We really need to kill Holly... she's become too much of a problem..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I wake up on the deck. "Holly..?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I kiss him on the cheek. "And you will." 

I clear my throat quietly.

 ".... I should go check Faye out."


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

_I—I can't..
No._

"May I come?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I grab Scott's hand and entwine my fingers with his. "C'mon." 

I step aside, allowing them to pass.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I smile gratefully at her.

I stand. "Holly? Holly?!"
_She's..gone.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I slowly walk into the Medical Bay. 

_... Is Holly awake...?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I trail behind them.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

"What..why..who.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I close the door behind me.

I back up slowly, bumping into Scott.

_****...._

I place my hands protectively over my lower abdomen.

(( This is coincidentally the perfect position for a back hug  ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

"What is it?" I put my arms around her and my hands on hers.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"...." I begin trembling slightly, my gaze still trained on Holly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

_****._
I glare at Holly.

_That runt..Scott..
He took her. _


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I glance across the whole room. _This is it... this moment will decide everything..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile at the two. "Aria! Scott! There's my favorite couple! How's the baby?" I wink knowingly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"..... Fine."

I sit down in a chair.

_..... Please don't notice me..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

"Shut up, you psycopath." I mutter, stepping into the room.


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"And why is another one of my crewmates here? Are you smuggling people now?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

_'Crewmate'..... What a joke._

"...." I look up at Scott.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

"Holly." I walk up to her and thrust my face close to hers.
"What exactly is your plan here? What are you trying to do?"
"What is your goal?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I watch everyone silently.

Noticing Faye awake, I look at her. "Faye, you poor thing. You had such a nice spirit. You made a fatal mistake joining this crew. If I was your mother, I would've taught you better than that."

I grow mad. "Shut up."

(  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glare at Scott. "None of your business."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I stumble slightly as Scott breaks the hug.

"..... Leave Faye alone, Holly."

- - - Post Merge - - -

_..... Wait... 5 years, that's what Leon said, right...?
And Holly said...
They even look similar...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"Why should I? She's already screwed up her own life enough. I'm just going to help her end it all. Then she'll be free."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"..... Holly, I have a question. Exactly how long has it been since you left your daughter....?"

I bite my lip.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I look at Aria, confused. _What is she trying to do?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"5 years and counting. Why are you asking?" I say, growing bored at the question.

(There's also the similar viewpoint thing and how Faye really stinks at teamwork.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I glance at Faye. "..... 5 years for you too, right...?"

_****. Holly's view on teamwork is even the exact same as Faye's mother..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I bite my lip. "Yeah..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

".... Your mother also disliked teamwork....."

I compare their two faces again.

_Yup. Definitely similar._


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"...and...?"

I remark, angrily, "So? What are you trying to do?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

".... Take a good look at each others faces, similar, no..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I look over at Holly and my eyes widen.

I stare at Faye. "..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

_They..
are related?_

I make my way onto the deck of their ship.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I hesitate. "... If I'm correct in my assumption, Faye, Holly is your mother."


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"..."

I laugh. "I'm so disappointed, Catherine. I thought I taught you better..."

I avert my gaze and look away.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

_Crap, this means..._
I gulp. _Was this the right thing to—_

I open the door to the medical bay, furious.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I jump slightly when the door bursts open. My eyes widen when I see Mitchell.


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I smirk at the sight of Mitchell. _My hero..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

"I'LL KILL YEH! I'LL KILL YEH ALL!" I shout, driven into a frenzy.


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I glare at Holly and spit out bitterly, "I've always hated you, _mother_." _Oh, god... I can't believe I shed tears over her... I feel so weak._

I reply delicately, "_Daughter_, tell your friends to let me go and I will give you a good talking to back on our ship."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I back away slowly, my hands on my abdomen.

_..... This is bad, really bad._


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

Spit flies from my mouth. "When  I get my hands on—"

I punch Mitchell in the face.
"Thats enough."


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

Sitting on the bed still, I hug my knees close to me and bury my head in my lap. _Please be over soon... please..._ I start to shake slightly.

I scowl at Faye. "Catherine... you really are a pathetic piece of ****... And here I thought my daughter was out there making me proud."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I watch the confrontation. _..... Wow. This is..... screwed up._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pull Faye into a hug. "Shhh...." I whisper. "..... You're perfect the way you are now, Faye."


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

After Mitchell crumples to the floor, I stand between Aria and Holly.
_I will protect you._


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

Aria's embrace helps a bit but I still continue to shake as Holly speaks.

"If you thought _that night_ was so bad, you haven't seen nothing yet. You've disappointed me plenty, Catherine. The only punishment worthy of all the things you've done wrong is death. Tomorrow morning. Say goodbye to your friends while you can." I smirk.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

In one swift motion, I step up to Holly and put a sword to her throat.
"You will do _no such thing_."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I tighten my grip around Faye. "...... Don't worry, Faye. Everything is going to be alright." I whisper.


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"Aww... how cute. You're trying to protect my worthless little girl. Don't worry. I'll get to Aria and your unborn child after I'm done with her." I wink.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

"SHUT UP!" I yell, gritting my teeth.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I come to.
"Holly......Ho..lly.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"Maybe if you end up having a girl, I'll stick around and let her feel your pain." My grin grows wider.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I close my eyes and take a deep breath.

_...... Everything is going to be fine. You have Scott...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I get to my feet and go behind Scott with a knife in hand.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I bite my lip.

_...... Don't you dare._


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"She'll enjoy screaming her lungs out while I do all sorts of things to her... remember that night, Catherine? I know you do." I smirk.

My shaking does not cease.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I drop the sword and stumble.
"N-No.."

He stumbles into me and I fall. The knife spins out of my hand.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

_Just block it out....._


I stroke Faye's face. "Faye.... look at me." I whisper.


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I glance at Aria; fear written all over my face.

"Aria, let _my_ daughter go with me and ... I _might_ spare your family. At this point, I only want her back."

I whisper out, "N-no..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"No, Holly. Faye is staying with us."

_.... And I'm not letting you murder Scott or my baby._

I stare straight into Faye's eyes. "Faye, you are part of our family now. Under no circumstances am I abandoning you, _ever_."


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"Make a choice. Either let Catherine go or _everyone_ in this room is dying tonight." I smirk dangerously.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I sit up on the floor and my hand grips the knife.
"..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"Aria, are you _jealous_? Did you want me to treat you like I did Catherine that one night? The best part is that your unborn baby might even _die_ in the process." I grin madly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I silently stand and throw the knife.
It hits its mark in Holly's chest.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I wince. 

"...... Don't you dare hurt my baby." I hiss.


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I watch as the blood flows and lick my lips; feeling a bit thirsty.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I stand and tackle Scott.
"DIE! DIE A THOUSAND TIMES!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I bury my head in my hands and refuse to look up.


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

My head hits the floor and all goes black.

I start punching him.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I bite my lip.

I grab a sword from the drawer and point it at Mitchell. "Leave."


----------



## Beary (Sep 26, 2014)

I spit at Scott's unconcious body, and back out of the room.


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I watch the blood drip onto the floor. I sing out, "Catherine, make sure you find the box... it'll explain everything!" I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

_.... Thank God.... I would not have been able to actually harm him..._

I glare at Holly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I smirk. "What's wrong? This'll all be over soon."

- - - Post Merge - - -

_What box...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I stand up slowly. "..... 'Over'..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I motion to the knife sticking out. "Silly girl. I'm dying!" I giggle. "Catherine, find the box and you'll find the truth!"

_..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

"..... No. Nothing is truly ever 'over'."

I frown. "..... And what box?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I tease, "I'm not telling."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

".... Where, Holly. Where's the damn box?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"I'm not telling. Hehe."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

".... Then there's no real point in telling us about the box, is there?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"Catherine will find it. She's a smart girl. She knows where it is."

_Wait... does she mean... our old house...?_ My eyes widen.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

I glance at Faye. "...... Holly, you're crazy and pretty screwed up, but I want to apologize. I'm sorry that we had to meet under these circumstances..... and I'm sorry that this had to happen."

_..... Murder is not beautiful. No matter how elegant or luxurious a murder is, the act is not, and never will be, beautiful._


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

I laugh. "Everything you need to know is in that box. It'll explain everything." I watch as the blood starts to drip quicker. "I have one last request though."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

".... And what is that..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"I'd like to die freely." I smile. "These shackles are quite constricting."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 26, 2014)

".... Alright." I slowly unlock her restraints before stepping a safe distance away.

- - - Post Merge - - -

".... Anything else?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 26, 2014)

"Not really. Goodbye!~" I walk outside the room and onto the main deck. _Soon, we'll be reunited, my love..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I watch the scene from the spot on my bed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I follow her silently.

_.... The hell is she up to...?_

I watch the girl.

_What is her name? Faye?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I follow after Aria.

_Perfect weather for dying..._ I quickly walk over to the side of the ship and hoist myself over; my legs dangling.

(Imagine it's dark, gloomy, and very cloudy rn.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

_It's so.... dark..._

I watch Holly silently.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I throw myself forward; enjoying the chilly air as I land in the frigid water.

I yell out as I watch her throw herself, "NOOOO!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I slowly peer over the edge.

"..... No human deserves death."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

The strong waves carry me away as I fall into a deep sleep.

Before I even know it, tears spill violently down my face. _I just found her again... and she's just... gone... so fast... why...? Why?!_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

(( 



))

I close my eyes and take a deep breath.

_The scent of the ocean.... crisp and clear...._

A breeze blows past and I shiver slightly. 

_..... Such is life._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I turn around and see Faye.

"..... Faye...?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I continue to cry violently; completely unaware of Aria.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I touch her shoulder softly. "...Faye..?" I repeat.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

Once again, I am unable to hear Aria.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"Faye...."

I pull her into a hug.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

_Huh...?_ I'm shot back into reality when I feel Aria hug me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"Faye...?" I ask hesitantly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I glance over at her; my tears pausing.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

_...?
I think I understand, but at the same time...._

"..... You don't have to stop. I understand."

- - - Post Merge - - -

_......_

I move the man (( Scott )) back to his cabin. 

I head back to the Medical Bay.


(( She kind of drops him on the bed and then leaves.))


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I bite my lip as my tears start up again.

_All those times... All those memories... Even if she turned evil... She was always there... Most of the time... Now, she's gone... Forever..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I wipe her tears away. 

"..... We should go back inside, looks like it's about to pour."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I say through my tears, "N-not yet..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

".... Alright then. Just tell me when you're ready." I say softly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I stare off into the distance as I continue to cry.

_Why... why did you have to leave me again...? Why?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I continue to hug Faye.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

_Even though you hurt me, our positive memories outweigh the negative... I will never forget you..._

(#monologue time)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

I wake up, my head finally clear. The last thing I remember for sure is attacking that crazy ***** that tried to kidnap Faye. After that, I don't know what's a dream or not. I get up, and feel fine. I head down to the hold to get some more rum and wine from the cellar.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

_.... We should leave this place..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

_..... Mother and daughter.
That's certainly.... interesting.

I won't let Faye become like Holly. She's come too far to go back._


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

My crying starts to quiet down to soft whimpering. _I don't think I'll ever get over this... At least not anytime soon..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I look up at the darkening sky.

".... We should sleep, it's been a long day."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I bite my lip. "S-Sure..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I grab her hand. "Let's go."

I head to the girl's dorm.

_..... Looks like I'll finally be spending a night here._


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I quietly follow her; my tears finally silenced.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

(( HIKARI I SEE YOU
I SEEEE YOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 
I MISSED YOU 
WHAT HAPPENED))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I open the door and plop onto a bed.

_Guess this one is mine. Seems to be one of the few unused ones._

I pat the space next to me.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I sit down on the spot she motioned towards.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I curl up under the covers and yawn. I motion to the other half of the bed.

".... We should sleep."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I weakly smile and climb under the covers of the side she motioned to. I curl up under the blanket and attempt to fall asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I doze off.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I watch Aria fall asleep while unable to sleep myself. _Too many racing thoughts... This is too much... way too much for me to handle alone..._

I smile, remembering Aria's words. _She's too nice to me... Even though I treated her like **** from the start and caused most of their problems myself..._ I sigh.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

After a bottle or two, I grab some more bottles. I stagger upstairs and find myself in the boys' dorm. Oh wait... The girls' dorm. I peek through a doorway and sit down at the foot of a bed, believing its inhabitant is asleep.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I glance over to see Teddy sitting near the bed with a few bottles of alcohol. _I could use some right now..._

I climb out of bed and approach him.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

I look up, startled, and see Faye standing over me. "Wassup?" I say, slightly hushed due to the other person in the room. "Want some?" I hold up a bottle of rum and I hiccup.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Of course." I smirk and grab the bottle from him. I crack it open and eagerly down the whole thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wink at Teddy. "Can we continue from where we left off last time when we were so _rudely_ interrupted?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Gladly." I respond, a smile creeping across my face. I stand up and push her onto the bed, unbuttoning my shirt as I do so.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I fall backwards onto the bed; panting and feeling the full effects of the rum.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I groan in my sleep.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm shirtless, and as I am about to take off my pants, I notice Aria on the bed next to Faye... "Damn... I think we should move... How about the boys' dorm?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Sure." I stand up and follow him.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

I move to the boys' dorm, leading Faye by the hand. I jump onto one of the vacant beds and pull Faye on top of me.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I reach in and pull him in for a passionate kiss. _The only thing standing in our way now are our clothes... They'll be off soon though..._

~Fades to Black~


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

I smile triumphantly as she pulls me in for a kiss, and I begin to remove my pants. 

~Fades to Black~


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

Afterwards, I fall asleep; cuddling close to Teddy's warm body.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

_Victory,_ I think to myself. _Man, that felt good after such a long drought... And damn, she's good at it, too._ I inspect Faye's naked body. _Totally worth it._

I siddenly feel a pang of guilt when I realize how Aria might misinterpret Faye's absence. I sigh, and pick up Faye. I bring her into Aria's room and lay her on an empty bed, then I lie down on the bed with her for just a second... or two... or three...

I doze off in the bed next to Faye.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I wake up, no one had even treated my wound so I managed to bandage it up myself. I stick my eyepatch on and go find someone to talk too. 
I wake up and groan, going for a walk on the beach.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

I wake up with a start, and sit up. _God dammit, he's even in my dreams.... Why can't I work out why..?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I sit on the beach and sigh, pushing my glasses up and leaning back. _Hmmm._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

_I should go for a walk, that might help clear my mind..._ I climb down from the crow's nest where I had been sleeping, and walk off the ship towards the beach area.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I notice Kuyo. "Yoyo, it looks like you can't stay away from me for long, haha!" I laugh slightly then push my glasses up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

_****... Of course he's here... _"...Hey Kyon..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"... So that homework."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

"..Yeah... Uh..." _Now I'm screwed. What do I say? I don't know why I have stronger feelings for him than my other friends... Wait, do I... Think of him as more than that..?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I giggle at his confused face, looking into the water.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

_That can't be right, can it? _I ignore him giggling, and watch him staring at the water. _Kyon, is that right? _"Do I like you as more an a friend?" I mutter, not realising I said it out loud instead of in my head.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"Huh?" I tilt my head at him. _Did Yoyo just say that? I must be going deaf._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

"N-Nothing..!" I flush red realising I said that out loud. _I've never liked anyone as more that a friend, that would explain why I've never felt this emotion before... No, that can't be right. Can it?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"That didn't sound like nothing..." I mutter smirking a little as I push my glasses up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

I look down at the floor. "...Kyon, I'm confused..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"Just explain yourself, slowly." I smile at him a little. "Come on, you can do it."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

_...She's gone..
I have nothing to live for.._
I walk up to the deck of my ship. _To the sea..it's fitting I should die there._

( Gonna change his color because it's the same as whatshisface )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

"...No, I can't... I don't get it..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I jump up and stretch, giving him time to talk.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

_If I tried to explain, would it help?_ "...I've had a few friends before, but you... I feel different about you... I'm just not quite sure why..." I mumble quietly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I nod. "Yeah, and your homework was to work out why."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I teeter on the edge of the ship.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

"...But I don't _know_... The only thing I can come up with is... the possibility that I like you as more than just a friend..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"A little louder?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

Blushing as I shake my head, I turn away from him to look at the ship, not wanting to look at him. I spot someone on the other ship, the one next to ours. _I wonder who that is..?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I grab his chin and pull it back in my direction to face me. "Huh?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

"...I think I like you as... more than a friend..." I say a little louder, blushing as I meet his eyes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I blush a little, then regain my composure, rustling his hair. "Well done, you completed your homework! even if it was a little late."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

_But... I don't even know if that's right... I've never felt like this, I've nothing to compare it to._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I giggle and give him a kiss.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

Startled, I turn bright red. Before he can break away, I respond to the kiss, attempting to deepen it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I smile as I kiss him, playing with his hair. I pull away and give him a hug. "Don't worry, I like you that way too."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

_This feeling is weird... I like it though. So he feels the same?_ I smile up at him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I grab his wrist and drag him along the beach suddenly. "Now for another lesson. I'm going to explain to you the true meaning of _sex on the beach._"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

"Huh?" I stumble slightly because of the sudden movement, but regain my balance as I'm pulled along the beach. "...What if someone else comes over here...?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"Well, we better give them a good show then!" I chuckle, push him into the sand and start taking my clothes off.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

"..O-okay..." I reply from the ground. _Is this a good idea in public...?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

*fades to black*


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

~fades to black~
(Brb)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 27, 2014)

(tl;dr i went to a football game)


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

( *facepalm* )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( *facepalm* )



(*double facepalm*)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 27, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (*double facepalm*)



(*triple facepalm*)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I open my eyes and stand up slowly.

My eyes widen when I notice Faye missing. _Faye?! Where could she've gone..... Oh my god— oh._

I glance over at Faye and Teddy.

_...... Okay. I'm just gonna..
Go.._

I walk out of the room and head for Scott's cabin.

(( which Aria should really be sleeping in now bc she's pregnant with his kid and they're in a relationship  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit on the couch.

_..... Where do I go from here? I'm not even sure if I can stay yet._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

After _finishing my business_ on the beach, I head back to the ship.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

rolleyes
After my time on the beach with Kyon, I go back to the ship, glancing on the way at the ship next to ours.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I walk around the ship. _Its like I'm invisible or something... GAH!_ I kick the wall of the ship then fall over, rolling around grabbing my foot. "That hurt!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

As I'm boarding the ship, I see someone kick the wall. _Isn't that Kyon's brother? What was his name again? I don't think I know it... _I cautiously approach him. "...Are... You okay..?" I mumble.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I peer out of the door and notice a man.

"....... Are you alright?" I ask softly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I open my eyes slowly and put a hand to my battered face.
_..I killed her._
I roll over underneath the covers and groan.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I ignore the women talking to me, getting up and kicking the wall again in revenge. "STUPID WALL! YOU THINK YOU'RE BETTER THAN ME?!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

My eyes widen.

"Oh...."

I hesitate before opening Scott's door. I slip inside.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

_...Is he an idiot?_ I watch Kyon's brother kick the wall again. _That's just going to hurt more, and not achieve anything..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"I didn't have to do that..." I mutter.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I fall onto my butt and lean against a wall. "My foot hurts..." I mutter to myself. 
I walk around the ship then read a book.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 27, 2014)

_Okay, so what do I do now? Well, looks like they won't be needing me anymore..._ I trip on something and go over the railing.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I watch Scott quietly as he mumbles to himself.

_...... I should go._ I lightly stroke my lower abdomen. _.... Yeah. _

(( idk she wants to permanently leave or just go for a walk
since Faye/Scot are both grieving badly, Aria thinks part of it was her/the baby's fault.))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

_Of course it hurts, you just kicked a wall twice... _I'm not sure whether to introsuce myself, try to help, or just laugh at his stupidity.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I get up and rub my head. I notice some one looking through a door. I sneak up to it and raise my arms slightly. "Boo!" I say in a loud but cute voice.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I suddenly sit up in bed with my hair a mess and my hand touching a bruise on my cheek.
"Aria.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

My eyes widen and I jump back slightly. "....."

_...... He looks distinctly..... Japanese._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I notice her kimono and grab at it, lifting the skirt part up accidentally to get a closer look. "Wooooahhhh, that's so cute, so you're Japanese too?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"..... Scott..." I say softly.

_I know I shouldn't leave, but I've become too much of a burden here..._

I rest my hands on my abdomen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I back away quickly, my eyes wide.

"..... Yes.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I follow her and raise my arms excitedly. "Woohoo! I knew me and my brother weren't the only ones. That's awesome!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"Can you..come here?"
I pat the spot next to where I'm sitting on the bed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I continue to back up until I bump into the couch.

"..... Is that so..?"


- - - Post Merge - - -

I bite my lip and sit down next to him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"I'm Itsuki- AGH!" I continue to follow her until she stops, accidentally bumping into her and knocking her onto the couch.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

I head down to the boy's dorms, deciding I'll look for something to read.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Quickly, I get on the thingy or whatever and climb up it. I then head back belowdecks to the medical bay...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I let out a yelp and shut my eyes as I fall on the couch.

I open my eyes slowly.

_..... So heavy...._

- - - Post Merge - - -

My eyes widen as someone walks in.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I blush and jump backwards off her, hitting the floor. "Argh! S-Sorry!" I get up and brush myself off like nothing even happened.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"..I can't believe I killed somebody..I..can't."
I reach out to touch her face.
"I don't want you to get hurt.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I lean into his touch and place a hand above his. My eyes soften. 

"Want to talk about it..?"

I rest my other hand on my abdomen. 

I sit up slowly. "..... Akiko." I eye him cautiously.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I play with my hair and then am not sure what to say. "...Sooooooo..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I tilt my head.

_....?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"What happened after I was knocked out?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I get annoyed at how silent the room is, so I jump up then grab her arm to pull her up. "I have an idddeeeaaa~"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"......." I hesitantly explain everything to Scott, taking care to leave out that I feel like a burden.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I jerk backwards, pulling my arm from his grip.

_..... Don't touch me._

"What is it..?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"It's my fault..Faye feels so sad." I mutter.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I bite my lip. "..... I've actually been thinking about something..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I pout and go to grab her arm again. "I was going to have some fun!" I then stop. "Not in _that_ way, I thought we could play or something..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

_..... _

"..... Play?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"YEAH!" I say excitedly and grab her arm to drag her down the halls.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I stumble as he pulls me along.

_...... Just—
The hell is wrong with this guy?!_


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"What is it?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"...... I think I should go. At this point I've just become to much of a burden on everyone here. Besides, Leon can take care of me...."

I glance down at my abdomen.

_...... But I don't want to leave the father of my baby....
It's just—_


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"You're not a burden, Aria..I..
I need you with me."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I bite my lip.

"...... I need you too."

(( idk cute cuddle time now??
Round 2??? ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"We've been in this port too long." I mutter.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"..... Yeah."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"****.... I have to go tell Aria..."

I throw on a coat and rush out of the mansion.

_...... I never thought Antonio would go this far..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I stumble as he pulls me along.
> 
> _...... Just?
> The hell is wrong with this guy?!_


I drag her all the way to the beach, pushing her in the water. "WATER FIGHT!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I wake up to a pounding headache. _Ugh... what happened last night...?_ I glance over to see Teddy naked beside me as well as our clothes missing. _****..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I close my eyes.
"I need to protect you.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I let out a yelp as I hit the water. 

_What the hell?!_

I climb onto the deck cautiously.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile softly. "..... I really do love you."

I kiss him on the lips.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I splash some water at her. "Haha!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I wrap my arms around her.
_Please never leave me.._


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I grab a sheet and wrap it around myself. _Time to find my clothes..._ I cautiously walk out of the girl's dorm and step into the hallway.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I stand up slowly, my hair undone from its braid.

"....... Get the hell away from me."

_Alright.... where could she be...? Medical Bay, right._

I slowly make my way through the halls.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I pull a sad face. "Huuuuuuh?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I wrap the sheet tighter around myself as I start to think up a plan.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

_...... It was idiotic of me to even ponder leaving. I love him._

- - - Post Merge - - -

"..... Just... _stop_ already."

I wave to Faye. "Oh, hey! Have you seen Aria?"

_Wait.
Why is she only wearing a sheet.
What._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I sigh and move away from her. "Oh... I see... I'm doing that hyper active thing again... Sorry, I promised my brother I would try and stay somewhat 'sane'. "


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Uh... I don't know." I start to blush slightly because of how undressed I am.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I deepen the kiss.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

_Was she...?_

"..... Oh, okay. Thanks anyway."

"......."  I glance at Itsuki. "Sane..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"Yeah, people say I'm crazy, I don't know why people would suggest that..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Good luck..." I look down at my feet; my blush starting to grow. _Please leave me alone... Please... This is so awkward..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I moan, a blush quickly spreading on my face.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pat her head. "..... Sorry for bothering you. Have fun doing— stuff." I reply awkwardly.

I begin untying my obi. "..... You are rather.... _impulsive_... but very much sane."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I blush. "A-Are you stripping?!" I fold my arms. "Okay, I see, I don't want to make you feel uncomfortable." I start to pull my shirt off.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I laugh awkwardly. "It's okay... I was just... umm... looking for my clothes..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I moan against the kiss.
_She makes me feel alive._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I strip down to the Hadajuban.
"..... You wanted a water fight, correct..?"

(( It's slightly see-through in water  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I nod slowly. "..... I see..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"HELL YEAH!" I tackle her into the water, then realise her clothes are sorts see through, making me blush. _Erm...l_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I grip his hair softly before slowly breaking the kiss.

I bury my face in the crook of his neck and hug him tightly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Oh dear. _

I shut my eyes as he tackles me into the water.

(( I feel like Itsuki is going to accidentally kill her x'D ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I hold her head under the water for a while, then bring her back up. "Haha, I win! I'm the HERO!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Yeah..." I clutch my head as my headache grows more painful. _How much did I drink...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

(( so awhile is awhile ))

I slip into unconsciousness as he holds me under the water.

(( ~ imagine that this happened in the past ~ ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I frown. "..... Are you okay?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Just a small headache..." I fake a smile.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"Hero! Hero! Hero!" I shout then notice she has fainted. "Oh... OH CRAP!" I drag her out the water. (CPR? ;3)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

(( u kno it  ))

I kiss her cheek. "....Alright.....Don't strain yourself. Later."

I walk down the halls.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I touch my cheek as I watch him walk off. _That was strange..._ I decide to check the boy's dorm next.

I walk over to the door and slowly open it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

Looking around the guy's dorms, I don't find any decent books. Instead I notice two sets of clothes near one of the beds. _Whose are those...? _ The door opens as I spot the clothes, but I don't notice.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"Crap! Crap! Crap!" I start to perform CPR, pressing where her heart is. "I-I-I didn't m-m-mean it!" I open her mouth to breath into it, but pause as I near her face. _This is embarrassing. _


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I just sit there, feeling the joy of having her near me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I slowly open the door to the Medical Bay.

".... Not here."


(( SHE IS DYING
ITSUKI))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"..... Scott...?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I walk inside the room; looking around for where my clothes might be; oblivious to the fact someone else is in there.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I take a deep breath and regain my 'calm', moving my head down to her mouth and breathing into her mouth. _Wake up! I'm sorry!_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

I hear footsteps in the room behind me, and whip around. "...U-um.... hi there..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"Just happy you're here."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I walk around and find Yoyo again. "I can't wait any longer, I want another round!" I practically leap onto Yoyo. (Kyon has an addiction now tbh)


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I freeze when I see someone else in here. Instinctively, my hands fly to the sheet to readjust it. "Hi..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I bite into Yoyo's clothes and practically tear them off him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

"...Kyon, wait! ...We're not alone..." I point out quietly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

My eyes widen when I see Itsuki.

_..... What happened...?
Last thing– oh.
Might as well play around a bit._

I close my eyes and act unresponsive.

"..... Sorry about what I said before..." I mumble.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance over to Scott's cabin.

_..... I really shouldn't._


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"It's okay."
I smile and kiss her on the forehead.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Uh... can you wait until I grab my clothes then start...?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I pull back. "ARGH, ITS NOT WORKING, MAYBE I'M DOING IT WRONG?!" I think to myself. "Wait! What if I have to use more than breath?!" I go back down and breath in her mouth again, but this time stick my tongue in too. _Is this what I'm missing?!_ (;3)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I notice some one else and take my pants off. "Then you better be fast."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I roll my eyes and start to look around the small room. _Where could they be...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

_Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope.
That **** backfired so hard._

I cough. "..... Itsuki...?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I take a deep breath and knock on the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I pull away and cheer a little. "I did it! The hero strikes again!" I then stutter and look back at her. "I-I-I mean, sorry! I didn't mean to nearly kill you or anything."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I start, and look towards the door.
"I'll be right back.."
I slip a coat on over my tattered shirt and open the door. "Leon?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"..... Bad news. Really bad news."

"Leon...?" I look at him from the bed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit up slowly.

"..... Apology accepted."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"..... really?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I pat his head.

"..... Just... don't do that again."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I blush and cross my legs and look down. "Y-Yeah, t-thanks."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I open the door all the way, and gesture inside.
"Come in."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I pick up my clothes with one hand and use my free hand to grab his.

"..... We should go back to the ship."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk inside cautiously before settling down in a chair.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I nod and get up, holding her hand. "..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I start walking towards the ship.

_..... The breeze is nice._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I bite my lip.

_....?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I look at her then look away with an uncontrollable giggle. "Your clothes are... See through... HAHAHA!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I roll my eyes. ".... No ****, Sherlock."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

"...Look... by that bed..." I tell the girl quietly and point to the bed I found the clothes at, in the hope that she'll go away faster if she can find her clothes


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"What is it?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I walk over to where the guy pointed and find my clothes.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"...... Antonio. He came to my mansion this morning. Let it be said that he was _not_ pleased."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I notice the girl. "Take a picture, it will last longer. Or just join in!" I say sarcastically.
I giggle, "It's pretty funny." I laugh.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

_That's the second girl he's invited to join in..._ I think, not picking up on the sarcasm.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I glance towards Aria.
"What did he say?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I elbow him softly.

"You aren't exactly winning the award for 'Most Dressed', either."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I roll my eyes and ignore the two. The sheet slides off my body as I separate my clothes from Teddy's.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I touch my stomach softly.

"...... He's going to murder everyone. The crew, Aria, you. Even me, if he finds you guys."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I just ignore her, and start to 'you know' to Yoyo. ;3
I notice my tshirt is gone, and I blush. "ARGH, DONT LOOK, PERV!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

My jaw drops and my eyes grow wide.
"..You can't be serious. How would he pull it off anyways?"
I put my arm around Aria.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

".... Oh, so _I'm_ the pervert?" I raise an eyebrow.

I lean into Scott's chest.

"...... Why would Aria's father marry her off to a murderer? Think about it. His assets."

"He has money, power, and connections. He doesn't give up when he wants something done."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

I moan, completely forgetting that the girl is in the room.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"We _need_ to leave this port..as soon as possible."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I pull my clothes on quickly and get to strapping my boots on. _I need to leave quickly but where will I go...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"..... Now isn't exactly a bad option. Antonio's planning a ship search soon."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"Yes, get your dirty eyes off me, you perv, I will scream!" I prepare myself to scream.
I don't even notice and start getting 'crazy'. (;3)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

_The hell...?_

I let go of his hand. ".... I'm going ahead."

I start off at a brisk pace.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"I need to make sure everyone's on board, and ready to sail.." I mutter.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I blush at her walking away, then jump after her. "A-Agh! I'm sorry, look all you want!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

I moan louder as he gets more intense. 
(Doesn't know at else to  post xD)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I laugh softly. "C'mon." I hold my hand out.

I bite my lip. ".... Just leave as soon as possible."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

(I wanna fade this scene to black, but Myst is in the room XD) I smirk and continue.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I check to make sure I got all my things before walking out and slamming the door forcefully behind me. _Everyone here is ****ing crazy... She was right... It hurts to work with others..._ 

Tears start up again as memories of _her_ come back.

(She's in the hallway now.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

~Fades to black~
(Now she's gone...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

(fades to black)


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"Aye..wait. If Antonio knows that you warned us, won't he kill you?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"Well then. Let's hope he doesn't find out." I sigh.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I laugh softly. "C'mon." I hold my hand out.
> 
> I bite my lip. ".... Just leave as soon as possible."



I blush and take her hand lightly. "O-Oh, okay."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"You could always come with us." I suggest.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I continue walking, but at a slower pace.

"..... I don't know."

"..... Think about it, Leon, it's too dangerous here."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I absently walk down the hallway and lean against one of the doors. I slump to the ground as my tears fall.

(Scott's cabin door.)


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I hear a thump outside.
"I'll go check that out.." I open the door.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

The door suddenly opens and hits my head as I quickly stand up.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"Oh, Faye. Sorry about that.." I shut the door behind me.
"What's up?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I skip along happily. "La la la la la..." (Imagine him singing this XD http://youtu.be/5NcngeQ98-E )


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I glance at him and bitterly say, "What do _you_ think is wrong?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I watch as Scott closes the door.

_....?_

"Leon, you should come with us. It'll be like that time when we were twelve."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"..... I really don't know. I'll think on it."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I flinch.
_Is this about me killing Holly..?_ "I-I.." I stutter, unsure of how to respond.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

After finishing up with Kuyo, I get changed and push my glasses up as I walk off somewhere.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I board the ship quietly.

I bite my lip.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Exactly." I spit out as if the words were poison in my mouth. "You don't even know."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I get on the ship and fall into the deck in a roll, rolling on the floor in bordem like a dog.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"Faye, please..I can't know if you don't tell me.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"You don't _deserve_ to know." I mutter under my breath, "I regret ever coming to this ****ing idiotic ship."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"I just want.."
I bite my lip. "I don't deserve to..? Why?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

I get dressed quickly after Kyon leaves. _How come he tends to fall asleep on top of me, or walk away without saying much...?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I close my eyes. "I'm so ****ing _done_ with all of you..." _Without them, I have nowhere else to go..._ I sigh.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"What did we ever do to you?! All we have done is help you!"
My voice rises in my frustration.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Do you call _killing_ my _mother_ helping?" I force a laugh. _Oh, god... this hurts... why does this hurt...?_ "Maybe I should've just gone with her... then she'd be alive still..." I sigh.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"Your mother threatened to kill everyone on the ship. _Even you._" I spit.
"I will protect Aria and everyone else, and if that's what it took, I'm fine with it."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I suddenly feel some one grab me from behind. I smirk. "Hmmm, getting rough now are we Yoyo-" I turn around, but don't see Kuyo, getting and punch across my face, cracking my glasses slightly (but not breaking them completely) and knocking me out.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I bite my lip. "I... I could've changed her... She wasn't always like that..." I look down at my feet.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"If you want to leave, I won't stop you." I say.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I look at Scott. "Maybe I will..." _After all, how much worse could things even get...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I get on the ship and fall into the deck in a roll, rolling on the floor in bordem like a dog.



"Itsuki...?

I frown at the yelling from outside. _....?_
I slowly open the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"Yeeeeeeeah~" I say with a cute face.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I grit my teeth. When the door opens and I see Aria, I look away from her.
"..I'll let you handle this."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"There's nothing left to handle." I stand up and dust off my pants.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I play with the chess piece in my hands.

"He really should've been more careful." I purr. "Now I know exactly where they are."

I stand up and smirk. "I should go pay my dear fianc? a visit."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Why are you rolling on the floor...?"

I tilt my head, confused. ".... What's going on?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I frown, and go back into the cabin.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"Becauseeeee I'm bored!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Nothing." I turn around and start to walk away.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"...... Scott...?"
I glance at him as he brushes past me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I frown as I watch Faye leave.

".. What's going on?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



"Alright."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

Remembering my belongings from a while back, I turn around and walk back. I say seriously, "I want my things back please."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I pull her onto the floor with me and roll around. "Come on! It's fun!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I poke my head out. "The things you stole? Fat chance."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"They're mine fair and square." I glare. "Especially the sword."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I walk onto the deck, my guards trailing behind me.

_Ugh. Filthy. She abandoned *me* for a life on the sea? How idiotic._

I walk straight past two people.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I shut my eyes as he pulls me down.

_Let's hope the impact isn't that bad...._

I open my eyes slowly and find myself on top of Itsuki. (rolleyes: ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I wake up, wondering what the hell happened.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I kick a box underneath a desk in the cabin.
"Take them."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I take the box and grab my things from inside; stuffing them back into my jacket's deep pockets where they belong.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I feel a huge pain on my face. "Argh!" I open my eyes to realise she was sitting on my face, I blush, widen my eyes and wriggle. _Oh god, oh god, oh my god._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I enter the hallway and smirk when I hear a noise.

"Let's go." I motion to my guards and head in the direction of the sound.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

I wake up naked in bed, and notice that Faye is gone. I get up, and decide to go back to the boys' dorm for my clothes. I look to make sure the coast is clear, then I sprint back to the dorm and get dressed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I blush and stand up quickly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I bite my lip. 

"..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Well, I guess I'm done here." I check to make sure I got everything and start to walk away again.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I look away as I lie on my back. "Oh.... I didn't know you were kinky...... If you're into that, it's probably best to see my brother."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I narrow my eyes when I bump into a girl.

"Guards."

A guard throws the girl over his shoulder.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I hold my head in my hands and sit down on my bed.
"Everything's going wrong."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I spit out bitterly, "Let *me* _go_."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"Where is your captain?" I ask stiffly.

I kiss Scott's cheek and sit down next to him. "..... Not everything." I say softly, touching my lower abdomen.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I put my hand on hers.

I throw the man inside the punishment room.
"Wake up."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"He's not my captain... he _never_ was. He's a weak piece of **** that only knows how to knock people up."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow, my curiosity piqued. "How so?"

I smile at Scott.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I try and stand up and throw a punch at the man.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"He's only been a captain for two weeks and he's already got the medic pregnant. He really is a ****ing idiot..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I grit my teeth. "Interesting."

_.... How dare a peasant touch what is *mine*._


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I sigh.

I get my bucket of 'supplies'.
_He'll pay for what they've done.._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I stand up, not chained up yet and push my glasses up.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"_Well_? Are you going to let me go? I really have nothing to do with this... In fact, I _hate_ them just as much as you do."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I look away as I lie on my back. "Oh.... I didn't know you were kinky...... If you're into that, it's probably best to see my brother."



".... I'm not..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I stand up, not chained up yet and push my glasses up.



I place my supplies on the ground beside me and forcefully push the guy against the wall; getting ready to chain him up.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"That's what they *all* say.... Everyone always choses my brother over me...."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"Maybe. It's _always_ fun to see how a crew reacts to a snitch, though." I purr.

I continue walking.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"H-Hey!" I spit in his face. "G-Get off me peasant!" (He is rich btw)


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I attempt to wriggle myself free from the guard's grasp.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I sit down on the deck and tilt my head.

"How about I make you a promise?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2014)

I walk outside onto the deck. _I wonder there Kyon went... _


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"Everything's going to be okay." I say softly. "Don't worry about it."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"I always worry." I say quietly with a small smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

Myst said:


> I attempt to wriggle myself free from the guard's grasp.



I glance at the girl. "It's no use. You'll just tire yourself out, darling."

I pause in front of a door. ((Scott's room. ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "H-Hey!" I spit in his face. "G-Get off me peasant!" (He is rich btw)



I brutally slap him across the face; powerful enough that blood starts to flow. "Shut the **** up or I will make this even more painful than it has to be." I take care to rub some liquid on the chains to make them burn then carefully attach his body to the chains. I adjust the chains to be on the tightest possbile setting.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"..... Then give some of your worry to me." I whisper.

I kiss Scott.

(( Yeah I'm making this confrontation awkward. ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I brush the back of my hand against her face and and respond to the kiss.

( Yay awkwardness  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I groan a little then try not to scream. I bite my lip as he attaches me to the wall and I smirk at him. "Is that all you've got? I've been ****ed harder than this!" I snap, then spit at him again.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I walk into the room, my anger flaring up at the site.

"I suggest you get away from my fianc?. A jealous man is never a patient one."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Oh? Have you? Well, I've been known to be rough as well." Once I check to make sure he's secure, I walk over to my supplies and carefully choose which one to use first.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I break away from the kiss, and stare.
"I'm guessing you're Antonio..?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

My eyes widen at Antonio. _****._

"I see _another_ traitor is here." I sneer, glancing at Leon.

"The one and only." I smirk. "And you are the captain, no?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I frown at him. "What is this? Some creepy sex dungeon ya big old pervert!" I snap at him.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I close my eyes; not wanting to see what happens.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I sit down on the deck and tilt my head.
> 
> "How about I make you a promise?"



"What is it?" I ask.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I frown at him. "What is this? Some creepy sex dungeon ya big old pervert!" I snap at him.



I smirk at him. "Maybe. Holly and I have done _plenty_ in this room." 

I choose one of my best whips and get to work whipping the boy.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"What's it to you?" I ask, instinctively stepping in front of Aria.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"I don't want to imagine- agh!" I snap then yelp a little. I take a deep breath and smirk at him. 'Whips? You know, I've had a lot of girlfriends and boyfriends, but I've never met AGH someone with a whip fetish." I growl at him. "But this is nothing to me, you are gunna have to try harder than that!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "Do you _really_ want to challenge someone like me? I'm sure I can find something that'll make you quiver in fear. I have plenty of experience with this kind of thing."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "What is it?" I ask.



I hold out my pinky. "I will never choose your brother over you."

I point at Aria. "_That_, is *mine*. I don't appreciate others taking my things."

I smirk. "How is our baby doing, darling? Trying to pawn it off as someone else's?"

(( He never actually did Aria, for the record. 
That is 100% Scott's kid. He just wants to screw around with Scott's mind. ;D ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

I hear some commotion after getting dressed and decide to check it out. I pick up a half-empty bottle of rum on the way past the girls' dorm, and finish it by the time I reach Scott's cabin. "What uuuup?" I say loudly, shaking the bottle above my mouth to get the last few drops out.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

"As do I. I would like to see you try." (THE SEXUAL TENSION BETWEEN THEM RIGHT NOW, IDC, MITCH X KYON HAS TO BE A THING XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I blush bright red. "O-oh, OKAY!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

My breath catches in my throat.
_What..?_

( Did chat die for anyone else? )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I continue holding out my pinky.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I grab her pinkie with mine over excitedly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

(( It's down for me.))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( It's down for me.))



(Same)


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

( GUYS MY SISTER IS SINGING SAVE ME )


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I wink. "Well then, prepare yourself." I rummage through the items and pull out my favorite "toys."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't even look. "What have you got there?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"Horrified, weren't you?" I chuckle. "The maid told me. You couldn't bear to carry the 'devil spawn' in your womb."

I tsk. ".... Though I expected you to have better taste than a _pirate_."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"You, there." I point to a gaudily-dressed man. "Who are you and what're you *hic* doin' here?" I slur.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"It can't..no.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I clutch my abdomen. _Stop lying._
I open my mouth to speak, but find that no words will come out.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

(Guys. I gtg. How do I slide out of this?)

(Btw, Tokay, wishyco chat exists.  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Guys. I gtg. How do I slide out of this?)
> 
> (Btw, Tokay, wishyco chat exists.  )


(Keep our scene on hold for now)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "You, there." I point to a gaudily-dressed man. "Who are you and what're you *hic* doin' here?" I slur.



I smirk. "... Antonio."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

(Wishyco chat is broken for me, wtf... I'm trying to go on it, but it displays for like half a second then disappears...)


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Keep our scene on hold for now)



(Or I could have him walk towards Kyon, toys in tow, and have it fade to pink?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I attempt to wriggle from the guard's grasp again. _Maybe this time it'll work..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I look towards Aria, horrified.
_There's..no way.._
"You're lying."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I stand up slowly and grit my teeth. "Antonio."

"Leon." I touch his face softly. "It really _has_ been awhile. My, you've grown."

"Of course." I spit out, averting his gaze. "It's been _years_."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Or I could have him walk towards Kyon, toys in tow, and have it fade to pink?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I attempt to wriggle from the guard's grasp again. _Maybe this time it'll work..._



(let's do that then) I smirk. "Come one then give it your best shot!"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 27, 2014)

_I need a nap..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (let's do that then) I smirk. "Come one then give it your best shot!"



Holding my many "toys", I walk over to the boy and unchain him from the wall. I begin.

~Fades to Dark Blue~


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

Beary said:


> I look towards Aria, horrified.
> _There's..no way.._
> "You're lying."



I meet Scott's gaze.

I chuckle. "Is that so?"

"...... Just stop already. You can find someone else."

"I had a lover once. Absolutely breathtaking." I start. 

I look away, refusing to meet his eyes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 27, 2014)

_Oh god! I knew it was going to be rough, but this is rougher than I expected!_ (*fades to dark blue*)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"What kind of a name is Aunty-ho? What nationality are you?" I stumble to the wall and grab it, regaining my composure. "And is Aria pregnant?! Congrats! You should name it Teddy. Or Tedda if it's a girl." I wink idiotically.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"...."
I cover my face.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I fall asleep in the guard's grip; starting to go limp.

(Someone notice! ;-; )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I glare at the man. "Spanish."

"My lover was my light. A smile that could light up a room. Beauty that rivaled the most elegant flower." I glance at Scott. "And what do _you_ think happened next?"

I feel tears welling up. _..... Scott doesn't trust me._


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't reply.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I frown and grab his shoulder. "What. Do. You. Think. Happened. Next."

"Answer." I hiss.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Yo, Aunty-ho, tell your babysitter to loosen up. Faye seems a tiny bit unconscious..." I lean on the wall for balance as I fall slightly backwards.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"Drop the girl," I order. "but don't let her out of your sight."

The guard complies.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"You killed her?" I grunt.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"Antonio—"

"*He* left me."

"You were _engaged_, Antonio. What was I _supposed _to do?!"

My eyes widen.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I hear some dialogue as I awake from my nap. I exit.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

My eyes widen.
I put my arm around Aria.

"So what?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I dash down the hall and up the steps, still trying to find. Then I head down two levels...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"So it seems only suitable that Aria is a replacement. After all, the two are *blood*-related."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"...You don't know what love is. You shouldn't talk of it in such a carefree way, like it's something that can just be turned on and off."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"I loved him." I hiss. "And he gave it all away. Like I was _nothing_."

"...... I'm sorry that I couldn't stay with an engaged man.
I'm sorry that I didn't want to be known as the 'other lover'.
And most of all, I am sorry for loving you this entire time while you ****ing moved on."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I glare at Antonio.
"Why did you come here?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"To reclaim what is rightfully *mine*."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"You can't own a person."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "What would you say about Aria then, if she isn't yours."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"She is mine, but at the same time, I am hers. Both parties need to feel the same way. Obviously, she doesn't love you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I laugh coldly. "And? I don't love her either. Like I said, she's simply a replacement."

"..... For who, exactly...?"

"..... You."

_...... Well this is all happening._

(( I told you I was making this awkward. ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I grit my teeth.
_Nothing fazes him.._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

I speak up, slurring a bit. "Well, Aunty-ho, you seem pretty screwed right now, since nobody loves you. You just need to accept the fact and move on. Experience the other pleasures in life, like fine-bodied women and cheap-but-effective alcohol. And most of all, stop stalking someone you don't even love."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"..... Let them go and we'll talk."

"Fine."

I snap my fingers. "Guards, let the snitch go. We're leaving."

I give the drunken man a glare. "I swear to God, I am one step away from punching you."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

_Just like that, he's leaving..?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I hold out my hand for Leon.

_..... I'm going to regret this._

I hesitantly take his hand.

"Leon...."

"I'll be fine. Don't worry about me, Aria."


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

_Is he.._
I stare at him.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"Ah, yes, before I leave, I just wanted to mention that the girl over there," I nod at Faye. "is quite the snitch." I chuckle.

 I motion to the guards and walk out, pulling Leon behind me.

I follow Antonio silently.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

"....Faye..."
I look at my hands. "We need everyone aboard the ship. We're sailing soon."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I sit down on the bed and touch my stomach. _..... Scott didn't trust me.
He actually thought that I would claim another man's child was his._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"That guy is a class-A d**che." I say. Then, turning to Aria: "What happened with Faye?" I slump down to the floor with my back against the wall.


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I stand.
"Aria, please stay here. I can't..I don't want to see you hurt."
I walk out the door. Once I reach the deck I shout, "We are about to set sail! Get ready!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I tilt my head, confused.

"..... What do you mean by what happened?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 27, 2014)

I raise the sails and get the boat moving myself.
_I hope everyone's on board.._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Why was she *hic* captured? And what's the thing about her being a snitch?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"I— I don't know......"

_..... She told Antonio that I'm pregnant, didn't she?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Well, if WE don't even know what she snitched about, it can't be too bad, huh?" I smile, then get up. I take a second to steady myself, then I walk over and crouch next to Faye. "She looks... unconscious." I put my hand on her neck and check for a pulse. "She's not dead, so that's good." _It means I can get into it with her again later on!_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I nod slowly.

"So..... I saw you two this morning."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Oh. How was it? Maybe regretting choosing Scott over this bod?" I joke drunkenly. "Hm... I need more rum..." I get up shakily and prepare to leave the room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I stand up and grab his arm. "Nope. You're already plenty drunk."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Mmm, I think I'm not drunk ENOUGH... I'm thinking about my OWN depressing past now, and I'd rather not. So I'll be off to the cellar so I can drink to forget." I say, peeved, and wrench my arm free from her grasp.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"I. Said. No." I grab his arm again. "You are staying right here until Scott returns."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Uuugh..." I sit down on the bed and fall back, staring at the ceiling angrily.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I hesitate. "Was Faye drunk....? When you guys.... y'know...."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Probably..." I say. "I mean, she downed a whole bottle fast as anything."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I massage my temples.

_..... That's...._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"...What?" I slur, noting Aria's reaction. "Should she not have been?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"...... I have my reasons."

_Damn. What if she's pregnant....?_

I touch my abdomen lightly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I wake up with a start. _Hm...? Where am I...?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Look, she's awake." I say, then sit up and grab Aria for balance. "Faye, were you drunk when we did it?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I murmur out, "Huh? What are you talking about...?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I look up as Teddy grabs my arm.

_Hm...?_

"Oh, hey, Faye."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Aria wants to know if you were drunk when we banged last night." I slur, a smile creeping onto my face as I remember the events of last night. _She sure knows her way around down there..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I scratch the back of my head; a blush forming on my face. "We... uh... we did?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

Lying back down with my legs hanging off the side of the bed, I say. "Yeah, she was *hic* drunk."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"Oh dear."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

_I can't believe I did it with *him*... of all people, I seriously could've done better..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

Waking up a bit, I cautiously ask, "Aria, is that a bad thing...?" _I just lost a bit of my pride... nothing too bad, right...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I kneel down next to Faye.

"Faye, I need to talk to you, in _private_." I glance at Teddy.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 27, 2014)

(Jesus I should've know that that sort of stuff was gonna happen, it's page 300 ffs)

I keep looking, and in think I may have barged in on something...


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"About...?" I glance at her; growing confused.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

I lie back on the bed and begin to whistle loudly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

".... Do you know if you two used protection?" I whisper in her ear.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 27, 2014)

_Well, that's what I thought apparently, my eyes seem to have fooled me._ I head back into the hall and back into the medical bay, unsure of what to do next. _They already know me, but everyone shuns me (yeah big surprise, like I'm used to it already). So what do I do? Should it even matter at this point?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

My eyes widen as the events of last night come back to me. I whisper back, "No..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I bite my lip. "Faye.... you might be pregnant..." I whisper back.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I chuckle softly. "_Sure_, and I'm the queen."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I bite my lip. "Faye.... you might be pregnant..." I whisper back.



(And then she goes into labor during the wedding )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

While they talk, I get up, and quietly make my way to the door, hoping they don't notice me. _I just need some whiskey, is what I need..._ I open the door, but it makes a loud creaking noise. _****._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I glance up at Teddy. "And where exactly do you think you're going?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

I sigh. "I'm going to get some whiskey. I'm feeling a bit too sober at the moment." I say curtly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I grab his arm. "No, you're not. We're working something out and you're going to have the decency to wait ten minutes."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"What's there to work out?" I say. "We banged, and Faye was indeed drunk. We likely banged BECAUSE she was drunk. It's that simple. Case closed. Now just let me drink!" I break my arm free.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I yell at Teddy, "If you're drinking, you better bring me some!" _Screw everything... if we had sex, who cares...? At least, it's a good distraction from the ****storm that's my life right now..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I glance at Faye. "Faye, what makes you so sure that you aren't pregnant?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I glance at Aria. "I have my reasons."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I nod slowly. "..... Alright. You're 100% sure...?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Yes, Aria. I'm absolutely sure."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Will do, Faye." I exit the room quickly and sprint down to the cellar, then start back up with six or seven bottles of whiskey hugged close to my chest.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

".... In that case, you two are free to go do whatever."

_..... What makes her so sure....?
Oh...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Well... I was about to leave when that guy came so..." _Uh... what do I do now?_

(No mention of how she's a snitch or trying to stop her from getting drunk bc Faye is wild as a drunk? XD )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

I arrive in the room and dump the closed bottles of whiskey from my arms onto the bed. "Who wants one? Or two?" I take one and start to drink.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

(( Don't show your enemies all your cards  ))

"..... How about you get some fresh air? I think we've left port by now."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at Teddy.

_That's a lot of alcohol...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I stare wide-eyed at her. "Holy ****... WE LEFT?!" _Oh, god... oh, god... No... Please... No..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

"..... Yeah..." I touch my abdomen. "Scott and I have been planning to leave since we heard about Antonio, but we've had a hard time finding a good opportunity to leave."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Just drink to take your mind off of your troubles, like me." I toss Faye a bottle of whiskey.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I easily catch the bottle and smirk at him. "Am _I_ one of your troubles?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Not _you_." I say. "I'm talking about that ***** who screwed over my crew-" I chug half the bottle of whiskey. "Ahhh... That's good stuff."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I tilt my head.

_Drunk people are interesting._


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

_He remembers..._ I crack open my bottle. "Well, she's gone, right?" My voice is a bit shaky but I attempt to mask it by downing the whole bottle.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

I notice Aria looking at us curiously. "Oh, sorry. Don't feel left out, have some whiskey." I toss a bottle to Aria.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I catch the bottle. "..... Teddy, I'm pregnant. I can't have alcohol."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Well, she's not part of my life anymore, but she did escape... I feel sorry for next sap who gets stuck with her. She could be anywhere... She could even be... one of us!" I joke, starting in on my second bottle.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Yeah..." I laugh awkwardly, holding the bottle up to sip at the last few drops. 

When nothing more comes out, I set the bottle on the ground next to me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

(( that feel when you're writing something and then get ninja'd by Myst who typed the same thing o-o ))

I place the whiskey on the floor.

_..... I never drank, even before pregnancy._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Man alive, I don't know WHAT I would do if I ever saw her face again. Though truth be told, I can't really remember what she looked like..." I grab a bottle. "Do you want more?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I bite my lip and say, "That would be nice." I shift my eyes quickly from Teddy to the door and back on Teddy.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

I sit on the floor with her and hand her the bottle. "Yup... Man, I'm blanking on her name, too. I think it was something with a 'C'... Caroline? Carly? Charlotte? Catarina? Cathy? Caitlin? Huh..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

I grab the bottle and crack it open. _Oh, god... make him stop... he's the only one left who trusts me fully..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Candy? Cameron? Catherine?" I wrack my brain trying to think of her name.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

With half the second bottle finished, I drunkenly blurt out, "Catherine!"

Realizing what I just did... I drink the rest of the bottle to busy myself. _****..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 27, 2014)

I glance at Faye.

_Did she just....?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 27, 2014)

"Yeah, Catherine. Thanks. Wait... What?" Being slightly tipsy, having just finished my third bottle, I don't understand how she could know that.


----------



## Myst (Sep 27, 2014)

"Lucky guess." I giggle drunkenly, setting my second bottle aside, and lying down on the ground now.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"Yeah, I guess...?" I take the bottle from the floor next to Aria and begin drinking. "Then how can I be sure it's Catherine, then?! Ugh... I'm so confused." I put my head in my hands after placing the half-empty bottle on the floor next to me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"..... Don't worry, you'll figure it out later."

I give Faye another glance.

_Catherine._


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I notice Aria looking at me.

_What do you want me to do?!_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"Okay... But seriously... That girl was such a *****... If I ever see her, I'll fight her to the death, I'd say..." I chug the rest of the bottle.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"....."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I chuckle awkwardly. "Isn't that a bit extreme...?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"It's not..." I say. "She ****ed my brother, who was the CAPTAIN, and then took our hoarded treasure. We NEEDED that to pay off a debt to some other pirates... And when we couldn't... They... Ugh..." I sigh and grab my fifth bottle- the last one.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I stare at my hands.

"...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I take a deep breath and mutter, "Sorry..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"No, Faye, you have nothing to be sorry for. It's that chick... Because of her, my brother and most of his crew went down with the ship..." I can feel tears welling up and I down the whole bottle to try and focus on something else.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I stand up and start to yell, growing angry, "THAT CHICK WAS ME!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I wince. 

_Where's Scott...?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

I nearly fall backward when Faye explodes. "Wh-... Huh?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I remark coldly, "That's right. It was _me_. Go ahead. _Kill_ me. I have nothing left anyways..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I stand up slowly. ".... Faye, you have *us*."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I glare at Aria. "No, I don't. Admit it. You _hate_ me."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"I..." I lean back, staring at her. _It was her the whole time...? And you slept with her... Oh god..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"No, Faye, I don't." I approach her slowly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Aria, you do. Stop _lying_." I back away from her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"I don't hate you. I _can't_ hate you, Faye." I continue moving closer.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Stop... just stop lying..." My back hits the wall.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"Give me a reason why I should hate you, if you're so convinced." I stand in front of her.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I gaze deeply into her eyes and softly say, "I told _him_..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I nod slowly. "I know."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"And...?" _That's it... No explosion...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I smile softly. "That's it."

I touch my lower abdomen. "....The baby is still alive, Scott is still alive...... _you're_ still alive. Everyone's alive."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I ask, shocked, "How can you be so... _positive_?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"... Because everyone has their own reasons for doing certain things."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

_Can I really kill her? Everyone likes her so much... Even me. But she's the one responsible for my crew's fate... I don't know what to do..._ I hold my head in my hands and try to take deep breaths.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"... Don't ever think - even for a second - that I could hate you without knowing your side of the story."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"_My_ side of the story? Why would you even care about that? You never saw me care about _your_ side. Why care about mine?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"There isn't really a reasoning behind it," I say slowly. "I just do. You've saved my life before, it's only natural for me to care about you."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"But I almost died trying to save you... I wouldn't really call that such a big thing..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

".....It's the thought that counts." I smile.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I say softly, "Please don't be so nice to me anymore... It hurts..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I bite my lip. "...Don't ask for the impossible, Faye.....That's simply one of the few things I cannot do."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I pull my dagger from my boot and play with it out of boredom.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I grab her pinkie with mine over excitedly.



I smile softly. "It's a promise."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I blush and rub the back of my head. "Y-yeah!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I put my dagger back in my boot. _Meh... I don't want them taking it from me..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I touch his forehead.

"....Is everything alright...? Your face is hot..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I blush even more at her touch and jump backwards. "A-Agh!" I jump up excitedly and run off to my room. "N-No, I'm fine, I'm going to bed, night!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I frown.

_...?_

I head to the Medical Bay and fall asleep on its couch.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I fall in bed and go to sleep. _Agh, I'm confused. _


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I glance at Aria. "Why didn't you let me leave...?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"How could you be so easy on her...?" I stand up and draw my sword, reeling from all the alcohol I've had. "If you wanna die so bad, I can't give you that. That would be... too generous... for what you did... But I can make you hurt." I raise my sword and prepare to bring it down on Catherine's shoulder.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"Teddy, there is a rule of the Earth that we all must follow._ Make love, not war._"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I smirk. "Good idea, Aria." I pull Teddy in for a heated and passionate kiss.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

My eyes widen. "Okay, out. It's late and you guys should really go get a room or something."

I usher Teddy and Faye out of the cabin.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"Wh-" I look over to Aria, then get cut off by Faye's kiss. In my drunk and vulnerable state, I return the kiss, blinking back tears. _What the hell is happening...?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I break the kiss and attempt to pull Faye and stagger back into the cabin. "But I'm not going anywhere until Scott comes back..." I say with a wink.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"Yeahhhh, no. Good night, see you two in the morning." I push Teddy (( and Faye?)) out and shut the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I wake up feeling beaten and still worn out. _What the hell happened? Are those cuts on my back? And I think I have a few bites on my chest or something. And I think some blood and er... other liquid has stained my glasses. And where are my clothes?_ I look up to realise Mitch is lying ontop of me. Naked. "ARGHHHHHHHGGHH!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I smirk at Teddy. "Nice try but you're _mine_ now."

(#Wild Faye)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"No, I'm not." I walk back to the guys' dorm and lie down on a bed, closing my eyes and sighing.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I follow after Teddy and close the door behind me. "You're not getting away that easily." I smirk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I cough. "Oh, I see you're awake now." I make no movement to climb off him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I start frantically making weak efforts to push him off. "You creep, FFS, I TOP, now get off me!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"I rather enjoy sitting here. It's quite comfortable, don't you think?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I growl. "Yeah! WHEN I'M ON TOP IT IS!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Well, you're not on top now, are you scum?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"Who are you calling scum?!" I push him weakly again. (Kyon is tall, but not very strong XD)


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Who do you think? There's no one else in the room, idiot."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

I look up as Faye enters the room. "What do you want?" I spit.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I saunter over to the bed and sit down on his lap. "You know what I want." I wink.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"IDIOT?! I AM NOT AN IDIOT, MY BROTHER IS THE IDIOT, I WOULD HAVE YOU KNOW MY IQ IS PROBABLY DOUBLE YOURS!" I start to feel crushed. _He is heavy... But I'm ashamed of myself because... I'm enjoying this..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"If your brother's the idiot, why are _you_ here with me while he's with your friends still?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"What are you on about? They will save me! It's only a walk over the ship and onto another boat for Christ sake..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"I don't want to do anything with YOU." I say angrily.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Are you _sure_ about that? I heard news that they left the port yesterday afternoon."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You're kinda sexy when you're mad." I tug at his pants seductively.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"... T-They... Left me?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

I take a deep, shaky breath, cursing myself for getting aroused. "Just... Eugh... Stop..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"I don't think so." I pull his pants down and smirk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Yes. Are you deaf as well as stupid?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I bite my lip and turn my head away from him. His shouting gets me 'aroused' and I start to get a 'you know what'. "J-Just g-get off..." I blush.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Someone's getting excited, are we not? Maybe I'll just stay here to tease you more." I laugh.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"Stop... Ugh, I hate you... So much..." I futilely try to wriggle out from under Faye.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I groan in anger and arousel. "You're crushing me..." _And to be honest, I sorta like it._


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"No, you don't." I start to playfully kiss him everywhere. (  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Yeahhhh, no. Good night, see you two in the morning." I push Teddy (( and Faye?)) out and shut the door.



I sigh and set all the empty bottles in a corner. "..... Guess I'll clean it up in the morning."

I curl up under the covers and doze off.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Thank you for stating the obvious. I'm wondering though. How did you enjoy yesterday? Was it to your liking?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

_Honestly, yes._ I blush and push him weakly. "No comment, you perverted creep!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"Uhhn..." I involuntarily moan. I pull Faye up and kiss her on the lips, tearing off her clothes as I do so. 

~Fayeds to black~


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Your words say one thing but your face says another. Maybe if you tell me the truth, we can do that again sometime." I smirk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smirk in victory and release a similiar moan.

~Fades to Black~


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

".................Shut up you big perv." I blush bright red, face basically saying I enjoyed it.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Well, sorry to disappoint you but I need a verbal response. Your face is not answer enough." I climb off him. "Go get cleaned, you filthy b*st*ard. I have a job for you." I walk out of the room and go to my cabin.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"CREEP!" I shout at him. "WHERE THE HELL AM I EVEN MENT TO GO TO GET CLEANED?! I don't want any trace of *you* on me!" I blush a little then fold my arms as I start to get up, pulling my old ripped clothes back on.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I turn my shower on and climb inside.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I wake up slowly.

"What time is it...?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"Or just ignore then..." I get changed, trying not to touch the painful scratches and bites I had. After getting ready I rustle my hair then try to flatten it, but sigh as it still looks sorta messy. I sit down and rub my glasses so they are clean. _When is he coming back...?_ 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up after falling off my bed. _I wonder where my brother is..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I quickly change and head out into the hallway.

_..... It's so quiet._

(( I really like kimonos


Spoiler











))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

_Where did Mitch go? And what job?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk through the halls and skip along.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

_Where should I go?_

I bite my lip before heading in a random direction.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I notice the cell door is t locked so I look around. I hear a noise and enter a room. "H-hello?" I notice Mitch in the shower and turn around. "Nope."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"I see you've finally used that brain of yours and figured out the door was unlocked. Did you wash up yet? I won't tell you your job unless you're clean."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"And _where_ am I mean to get washed? I'm not a cat, I don't lick myself clean!" I snap then blush. "A-And, I'm not going in t-there with you!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"I'm almost done, idiot." I finish up in the shower then climb out; with a towel wrapped around my waist. "Your turn."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I look at him with a scowl. "Do you just expect me to strip in front of you?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Nothing I haven't seen." I wink. "It's fine. I have things to do anyways." I start to walk off.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I growl and take my clothes off, chucking my underwear off his head. "I HATE YOU!"  I get in the shower to get washed, covered in bites and scratches.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I wince as I bump into someone.

I close my eyes as I hit the floor.

_.....?_

(( idk if that's enough force to push her onto the ground but eh ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I knock into someone and rub my head. "Ouch."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I drop his underwear on the ground and continue walking.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

(( /rubs head even though he's taller than her by a lot  ))

I open my eyes slowly.

_Ugh..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I get washed and put a towel on to get dry. _Do prisoners normally get showers? _

- - - Post Merge - - -

"AGH! I'm sorry!" I jump up and offer her my hand.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I take his hand.

"..... I'm sorry too." I mumble.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I pull her up and laugh. "Soooooo..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You look pretty."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

A light blush creeps onto my face.

"Thank you..." 

I look up at him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I pat her head, rustling her hair. "Yeah!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

_.... He's very... outgoing._

".... Are you feeling alright..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"Yeah! Haha! I'm fine!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I reach up and touch his forehead.

".... You sure..? You were pretty hot yesterday." I tilt my head.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"Agh!" I jump back at her touch and blush. "Eep."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I move my hand back slowly and avert my gaze.

".... Sorry." I mumble.

_Is being touched by me really that bad? I mean, I know that I came from Holly and Mitch's ship..... If he hates me he should just tell me outright._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I blush. "I should go!" I run off.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

(( chat kicked me for spamming  ))

".... Oh, okay...." I watch as he runs away.

_... He doesn't like me very much, does he?_

I head up to the deck.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 28, 2014)

I wake up and rub my neck, having slept in an awkward position in the crow's nest. I look around, and see ocean around us. _...Huh? When did we set sail?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

I wake up and find myself slumped on a crate.
_Not again..seriously.._
I get up and brush myself off, then go into my cabin and get in bed alongside Aria.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I mumble in my sleep and snuggle closer to Scott.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

_Everything's okay..Aria's safe, Faye's safe, everyone else is safe.._
I lie there with my eyes open, just happy to bet there.

(  Silly Scotty )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I stare out at the sea.

I open my eyes slowly.

(( idk if there was some Timeskip here but yeah she's waking up ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"Good morning." I say, noticing her waking up.
"How are you feeling?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I yawn quietly. "..... Good."

I rub my eyes.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"I'm glad we're finally on the open sea again.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I touch my abdomen softy. ".... So am I." 

I look up at Scott.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"I love you." I mumble.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I decide to have some alone rolleyes


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I smile. "... I love you too."

I kiss Scott on the lips.

(( for future reference she's sensitive on her back and on her neck  ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

(#ROUND 2 )

The kiss becomes more heated, and I trail my fingers over her back.

(  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I let out a quiet moan.

"Sc— Scott...."

((  ))

I decide to head down under and frown as I pass the bathroom.

_......?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I start making 'noises' coming from the bathroom. (;3)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

My eyes widen and a blush spreads across my face.

_The hell is someone doing in there?!_


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

A moan escapes me before I can stop it.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

".....I want you...." I whisper, a faint blush spreading across my cheeks.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

After 'finishing up', I wash my hands and style my hair. _No one will know-_ I open the door and get such a shock at her standing there I slip and fall backwards I to my butt.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"..... Hi...." I hold out my hand.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

Spoiler: For safety's safe :rolleyes:



"Then that's two of us."

~Fades to rainbow~


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I try to stand up but hit my head off the sink. I then take her hand the second attempt to get up and stand up with a blush.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

Spoiler: nsfw I guess idk really



I wrap my arms around him, letting out another moan in the process.

"..... Scott...." My voice hitches.

~ Fade to some color/shade ~



- - - Post Merge - - -

I look up at him.

"..... So...."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"Hehe! You're small like a little kitten, aaaawwww!" I pat her head and giggle.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I tilt my head.

_.... Kitten?_

"Well then, what does that make you?" I purr.

(( the f did I just do))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"I'm the.... Dog I guess, cos I'm excitable people tell me, I don't know by though...." I mumble off then clap my hands.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

".... A dog and a cat." I laugh softly. "How adorable..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"Yeah!" I cross my arms and grin.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I bite my lip.

_This is kind of awkward...._

"Itsuki, I have to ask you something..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"What is it kiiiity?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"..... Do you hate me..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I burst into laughter. "No! I could never hate a kitty~"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"..... But you always run away.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I blush."er, that's not because I hate you..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I frown. "Then why?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

".......Because you're cute and I get nervous so I run away......"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

A blush spreads across my face.

"O— Oh....."

"..... Why were you in the bathroom..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"..............Well.............. Sometimes a man can't hold back you know..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"O— Oh...." I tuck my hair behind my ear.

_..... Well this is awkward..._

"..... I'm gonna..... go...." I rush towards the medical bay.

(( Akiko doesn't know that it's because of her  ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

I lay there afterwards. rolleyes: )
_What will it be like raising a child in a pirate ship?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I watch Scott quietly. "Is something wrong...?" I mumble.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"..Nothing."
I fiddle with the necklace still around my neck.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I glance at the necklace and my eyes widen.

_..... There's no way..._

I reach out and touch the necklace. "..... How long have you had it...?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"Hm? This?"
I hold it up.
"I can't remember."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I clutch my head suddenly.

".... I need to go do something..." I sit up, using the sheets to cover me.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"Okay, I'm right here."
I close my eyes and let my thoughts wander.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I quickly get dressed and head into the Medical Bay.

".... There's no way...." I mumble as I search through my luggage.

I pause when I see a little box with a lace bow.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

_I wonder what that was about..?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I hesitantly grab it.

"....." 

_.... Scott's *him*, isn't he?_ I touch my abdomen. _.... I—...._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I open the door and walk up to the deck.

".... I need to clear my head..." I mumble.

(( Perfect time for Scott to see the bottles of Whiskey and misunderstand  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I walk out the bathroom, re clothed and enter his cabin.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

I decide to get dressed and look for Aria.
I go onto the deck and see her. "Aria? You okay?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I glance up and hide the box behind my back.

".... Fine." I mumble, averting his gaze.

_..... Is this supposed to be a ****ing joke?! I waited *years* for him...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"You don't look fine.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"....." 

I tighten my grip on the box.

_..... Of all people, him?!_


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"What's that?"
I gesture to the box she has behind her back.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 28, 2014)

I absent mindedly wander around the ship, lost in thought. _I wonder where Kyon is... I haven't seen him for a while._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"... Just some memories. Scott, do you really remember _nothing_ about your necklace..?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"I remember...I bought it with someone." I scratch the back of my head.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I walk out the bathroom, re clothed and enter his cabin.



I glance up as the man enters. "I see you're finally clean. Was that _so_ hard?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I growl at him and fold my arms. "Shut it." I push my glasses up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 28, 2014)

I look around in search of Kyon, worried slightly by the fact that I haven't seen him for ages when usually we keep bumping into each other. _I'm probably over reacting, it's not like he has to permanently be near me. He's probably off somewhere reading. Right?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I smile weakly. ".... That's it..?"

_.... I think, from our first meeting, a little part of me knew that he wouldn't come back.
... But to meet again under these circumstances._

I bring the box forward and stare at its lace ribbon.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Anyways, shall I give you your job now or shall I wait until you act a bit more _civil_? I don't appreciate this _attitude_ of yours."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I fold my arms and tilt my head. _Yeah, like a hostage is gunna be civil._ "....What is it then?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"Yeah..sorry.."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 28, 2014)

_Wait, I need to arm myself..._ I don't know what, but I just decide to find what I could.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I bite my lip and untie the ribbon.

_..... I haven't seen it in awhile..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

I feel strangely curious about what is in the box, but I also feel as if I should know something I don't.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 28, 2014)

I find a bayonet and I just start to carry it.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"..... Scott, a few years ago, I fell in love. He.... He told me that he would come back for me...."


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"Was the guy nice?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I nod slowly. "... Yeah, he made me feel happier than I'd felt in a long time."

I take a deep breath. "Scott, h- he didn't come back..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

I step forward and hug her.
"I'll always come back, even if he didn''t."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I hold my chin; thinking for a moment. _Hm... with Orion gone, there's no one left to clean the room._

I clear my throat and say, "Remember the room we were in yesterday?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"Scott..... I bought this with him the day he left..."

I pull the lid off and bite my lip.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"What about it?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

I look at the necklace in the box, and hold up mine.
"Aria...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Well, you're going to clean it. I better not see a single speck of dirt anywhere. It has to be spotless. Understood?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"Who do you think I am? Your maid?!" (DRESS HIM IN A MAID COSTUME PLZ XD)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I avert my eyes as tears roll down my cheeks.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Why, in fact, I have a maid uniform right here." I open my desk drawer, pull one out and hand it to him. "You may change and begin. I'll come by sometime tonight to check up on you."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"H-HEY! I'm not a clean freak! Who do you think I am?!  Jean?! " I huff and start to change, not caring if he is still in the room.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I smirk. "I think you're my new _pet_. After all, your crew killed my Holly. I think you might make a nice replacement."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

_Pet?!_ "I don't even know what you are talking about, or who Holly is, but I hope you didn't treat her like this you perv!" I get fully changed and blush. "JESUS, HOW SHORT IS THE SKIRT ON THIS?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Well, Holly treated me _equally_ as bad." I wink. "Oh, and sorry if that's a bit small. Holly did have a nice body." I laugh.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"Oh?! And I don't?!" I accidentally snap, then blush.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"I see someone's a bit jealous." I laugh. "Don't worry. I'm sure with time, your body will grow stronger."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I hiss at him and turn around (skirt flying up a bit XD). "I'm gunna clean now."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

I wake up with Faye lying on top of me. I clutch my head when the pounding headache hits me. _Wow, I got seriously drunk last night..._ (bc even Teddy has his limits ) I try to push Faye off of me, but I'm so sore that I can hardly move. rolleyes


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I say sarcastically, "Good idea."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up to Teddy trying to push me. I murmur out, "Hm...?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't even respond and storm out. _What sort of a hostage am I?! Making me clean for him! And what does he mean by pet?! Ughhhhh, oh god no!_ I go into the room from before. "Oh god it stinks." I push up my glasses and start to clean. "Who the hell cleaned this room before me, eewwwwww!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"Ugh..." I say, remembering the big revelation regarding Faye last night. "Get off... Can't move..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I pout and move off him; falling off the bed in the process.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

I sit up slowly and shakily, rubbing a bite mark on my neck. "Why did you do that?" I ask.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I rub my head, lying on the ground. "Why'd I do what...?" My voice is soft.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"Why did you come onto me last night? What the hell was that about?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I finish cleaning after a while and push my glasses up. "There. I'm the best at this!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I bite my lip. "Um..." _Why did I...?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 28, 2014)

I look around, but still can't find Kyon. _Maybe I should ask his brother, he might know where Kyon is?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

I try to rub off the strangulation marks on my neck. "It was totally inappropriate, seeing as you basically killed my brother." I say, malice in my voice.


----------



## nard (Sep 28, 2014)

I roll around in the bed.


_I've been here for days. And I'm hungry, just starving myself like this..._


I get up and go over to my wardrobe and open it, finding some cleaner clothes. I change into them and sit at one of the desk, pondering things on my mind.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

_Alright.... let's try this again._

I open the door quietly. _Kitchen...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I pick my clothes off the ground and silently put them on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_He should be done by now..._ I walk off to the room and open the door.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"Well? Can't think of anything?" I spit. I then hold my head as the headache grows worse.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I strap on my boots, stand up, and walk to the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

_Agh, I missed a spot!_ I don't hear Mitch and I bend over (;3) to clean the spot up. I sigh.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I chuckle in the distance. _This is too funny..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"Where are you going?" I say. "To steal all of my ****? Your track record would suggest that."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I slowly make my way to the kitchen.

_..... Itsuki is nice, but he's just so.... outgoing._


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I sigh, open the door, and walk out. _I really ****ed things up..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I find the girl from earlier and grin. "Heyyyyyyyyyy!" 
I drop my glasses. "ARGH!" I bend ever further over to pick them up. (;3)


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I walk over and slap the man on the ass. "Everything all clean?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

Feeling guilty for having slept with Catherine, I pound the wall (let's say the bed is next to a wall) with my fist. "****!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"H— Hi..." My face turns pink as I recall our last conversation.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I yelp in surprise and move my butt as far out of reach from him as possible. "ARGH!" 

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Whhhhaaaattttsss upppp?" I slur drunkly, I had a few to drink.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

Smirking, I say, "ARGH is not an answer. Are you done?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

" Y-Yes!" I growl and nod, rubbing my butt with my hand. _Jeez he is rough._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

".... Not much, you?"

_Oh God, he's drunk._


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Very well then. You are free to do whatever." I start to walk off.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"What kind of hostage is just free to do whatever?!" I snap, as if I was asking him to come back.
"Well. I thought I saw flying mint bunny around here somewhere so I'm on an adddddventtturrreee!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I pause in my steps and turn around. "Think of yourself as an exception then."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Having nowhere else to go, I walk off towards the kitchen and open the door.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

_Oh God._

".... Why don't you sleep now?" I suggest. "You can look for the bunny later."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"Well you must be a terrible capturer!" I growl and blush, unconsciously begging him to stay. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

"But he has wiiinnngggssss and he is grrrreeennnn!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I sit down at the table; muffin in hand. _Guess I'll have to find someone who can trust me..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

"As much as I'd love to stay and chat, I have work to do. Try not to kill yourself. I'll need you later." I chuckle.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I glance at the girl before turning my attention back to Itsuki.

"...... We can find him later, Itsuki." I reach up and ruffle his hair. "Just get some sleep for now."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I sit the muffin on the plate before me and slowly slice it into smaller pieces; sighing as I do so.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I sigh. "Fiiiine." I fall on the floor and fall dead asleep. 
"DON'T LEAVE!" I accidentally snap then stop myself. "I-I-I mean..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

My eyes widen and I kneel down.

".... Itsuki..?" _Did he really fall asleep that quickly?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I glance at him; growing amused. "Oh? Did you want me to stay?" I ask; a wide smirk growing on my face. "Well, I can set aside time to spend with my _pet_, if that's what you want."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"I-I am nothing like a pet!" I snap the mumble off, not saying no.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I watch a guy fall asleep before continuing to slowly pick at my muffin. _Why did I do that...? Was it the alcohol or... something else...?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"ZzzZZ"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I tease, "Well, I didn't hear a yes." I slowly walk over to the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"Fine! Yes!" I shout. _Oh god, why am I saying this!?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I walk back over to him with a wide smirk. "Well, I'm here now. What would you like to do?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Speaking of alcohol, I need a drink..._ I walk out of the kitchen and head down to the cellar.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I blush. "........ Well......."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Well...?" I tilt my head and look at him with amusement.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

_Damn, this is a ****ty day already... I need rum..._ I get dressed and head to the cellar. _Maybe I'll just stay down in the cellar where nobody will find me... Ugh, I hate myself so much..._ I massage the still-pronounced bite mark on my neck.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

Sitting on the floor, I crack open the first bottle I can get my hands on and start drinking it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"...... you really remind me of this character from a book a I read, 50 shades of grey."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Funny you should mention that. In fact, I wrote the book myself." I mutter under my breath, "Stupid publisher claiming I needed to tone it down... or else it would've been _way_ better."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"I should have known to be honest!" I say with wide eyes and pull on my maids skirt, getting slightly 'aroused' as I blush bright red.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

I reach the cellar and take out three bottles of rum. I sit down on the floor and set down two of the bottles, then I set to work seeing how fast I can chug the other one.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "ZzzZZ"



I bite my lip. _What do I do...?_ 

I glance at the benches. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> I look at the necklace in the box, and hold up mine.
> "Aria...."





Lafiel said:


> I avert my eyes as tears roll down my cheeks.



(( ayy ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

_Was she..?
That must've been around that time I was in a rut with my family..that I forced myself to forget.._
A jolt of pain goes through my head. _I'm..so sorry..Ari.._


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Oh? I take it you enjoyed it then?" I wink dangerously. "I can show you some of the unwritten scenes I wanted to include."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I finish my bottle quickly and reach out for another one; oblivious to Teddy also present in the room.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I push my glasses up to hide my bright red face. "....even if I say no you will probably show me anyway!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"True. You don't have too much of a choice around here."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

I finish the bottle, then hear a bottle get set down on the floor. I turn around at the noise, and see Faye sitting on the floor behind me. 

"Oh, for ****'s sake..." I accidentally say out loud.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I put my hands on my hips and look up at him from the floor.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I crack open my second bottle and glare at Teddy. "**** off. I got here first."

"Shall we begin? Don't forget. You are going to clean up after." I walk over to the room's tiny closet to gather up the needed supplies.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"Is it really going to get _that_ messy?!" I shout. "I'm not a maid!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Yes, yes, it is." I walk over to him; holding all the needed supplies.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"No thanks, I'm as much entitled to this alcohol as you are." I say, my words dripping venom. "But I know you have a problem with sharing loot..." I start downing my second bottle.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I flip my finger at him. "Take the ****ing alcohol and go somewhere else then." 

I chug my second bottle quickly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I wince. "I like it _rough_, but those things look a bit extreme!" I start.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"You'll learn to love _it_." I wink and get to work.

~Fades to Cyan~


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I glance at Scott. ".... Ali..?" 

_****. Why'd I say that...._

I breath a sigh of relief when I finally get him on a bench. "He's so heavy..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"OR you could leave. I've been part of this crew longer than you have, so why don't you **** off, yourself?" I finish my second bottle, and toss it behind me. It shatters when it hits the floor.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"ARGH!" (*Scene fades*)


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"I've been trying to ****ing leave but no one here will ****ing let me, you ****ing dumb*ss." I crack open a third bottle.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

I hold my head as memories come back as if a dam has broken.
"Nnggghh.." 
I remember my family blaming me for our poverty, exiling me from the house, and running into Ari one day..
"Ari..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I try to hold back my tears.

"...."

_Screw it._ I pull Scott into a hug.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"To think we would meet again like this." Tears flow freely.
"I'm so sorry."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"I didn't mean leave the ship, you stupid *****! The others would never let you anyway..." I get distracted for a moment, then glare at her. "Just go to the girls' dorm and **** yourself or something."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"I'd rather have you **** me instead." I smirk and finish my third bottle.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"Seven years..." I murmur. 

I touch my abdomen. _... Seven years..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"You probably don't understand, but I didn't mean to forget who you were along with everything else.."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

I start my next bottle. "God, what is _with_ you? I don't wanna **** you, you sl*t!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Fine, be that way." I pout. "Leave me the **** alone then."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I rest my head on his chest. "..... Wanna explain back at the cabin..?" I murmur.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

After grabbing down my fourth bottle from the shelf and starting to drink, I get a bit drunk. "Well, if either of us is leaving it's you. I'm not goin' anywhere." My speech begins to slur.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"Yeah." 
I go back to the cabin with Aria and sit on the bed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I lie down and watch Scott lazily.

_Mine. Really, truly mine._


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"I'm not ****ing leaving. You're the one who's going to ****ing leave, you ****ing b*stard. I ****ing hate you so ****ing much right now." I drunkenly pull Teddy in for a heated kiss.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

I take a deep breath.
"I made some stupid mistakes with my family's money. My family kicked me out of the house.
Then, I met you..and you know the rest. I went to become a pirate and reearn my family's money. When I returned, I was so traumatized when I came home to find my family murdered, that I blocked all memory of that place and everything that ever happened there. Which sadly included who you were..I'm so so sorry."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"No, *****, you need to get the fu-" I'm cut off as she kisses me, and I become a bit 'excited'. _Oh crap, not again..._ I find my self returning the kiss against my better judgment.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"......" 

I bite my lip and curl up into a ball, one hand holding the necklace.

_... I can't hate him. I know I can't. It's impossible for me to ever hate him._


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"I always remembered you, in a way..even if I didn't realize it.."
I put my arms around her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"..... I think.." I return the hug. "....that seven years wasn't too long of a wait." 

I smile softly. "I have you, and I have our child. It just took a little bit longer than expected."


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"...."
I finally smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

".... Ali, are happy that you remembered..?" I ask quietly.

_..... What if he really didn't want to remember?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"Yes." I say simply.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I deepen the kiss and run my fingers along his back.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I kiss him on the forehead. 

_.... Thank you.._

"I can't believe that it's been seven years..." I mumble.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"I know..it's been a while."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

I curse myself internally as I try to undress her. _What am I doing?!_


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

Afterwards, I silently get dressed.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I remain asleep, lying on the floor all cute like.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I help him undress me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I check to make sure he's sleeping and smirk at the sight. _He's kinda cute like this... Should I wake him up...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"..... I missed you." I whisper.

_I was so scared back then..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I feel my glasses start to slip off my face in my sleep, making me whimper and yawn.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

_Eh, he can sleep later._ I walk over to him and slowly shake him by his shoulders.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

I get Faye's clothes off, then strip down myself. I pin Faye down on the floor. "I hate you..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

My breathing comes out rough. "I hate you too."

~Fades to Black~


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

I bear down on Catherine with everything I have. 

~Fayeds to Black~


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I mumble as I start to wake up. 'Mom, five more min- MITCH?!" I snap awake. "Where are my clothes?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I chuckle. "Where do _you_ think they are? You ate them."


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"....." 
I look away silently.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"......I.......Ate......them?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Yes, you did. You don't remember...?" I smirk.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I shake my head slowly. "The entire thing is just a blur of pain and nonsense...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"A good blur?" I wink.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

My eyes widen as I notice the bottles of Whiskey.

"Oh yeah...." I mumble. ".... I have to clean this up..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"Shut up..." I mumble.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"I can help."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I ask smugly, "You enjoyed it, didn't you?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I smile at him and sit up slowly. "Thanks."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't even look at him, feeling ashamed and blushing. "Yes..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

_Wait.._
"Were you drinking?!" I panic suddenly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"I knew it. Have you ever tried this with anyone else before?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I kiss him on the cheek. "Of course not, I'm _pregnant_, Ali."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"W-Well, there was this boy, Yoyo... But it felt nothing like t-this..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Oh? How did _that_ feel like?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"Good."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

".......More...... I don't know, passionate?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Oh? Did you _love_ him?" I ask; a bit of jealousy mixed in my tone.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"And what is it to you?!" I snap, blushing.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"I don't want a taken man as my _pet_." I cough.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"1) I'm not a _pet_ (but he sooo is XD) 2) We weren't _official_ so I'm not exactly 'taken'."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I grin widely. "Yes, you are my _pet_."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"How so? I don't see a collar!" (Kyon giving him ideas by accident XD)


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Oh? Did you want a collar?" I walk over to the closet and rummage for a suitable collar.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I stand up slowly, shivering as I lose Allistor's warmth.

(( Yeah he's going to be called Allistor from now on ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I blush. "I-I-I I didn't mean like that!" I close my eyes. "I'm not a pet..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I pick out a black-studded collar and walk out; holding it. I hand it to him and say, "Here."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"I'm NOT a pet!" I repeat and turn my head away


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I forcefully place the collar on his neck. "Yes, you are."

(imagine the insides of it are covered in the burning liquid)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I yelp, tugging at it, trying to take it off but failing. "O-Ouch!" I whimper.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"Well, get to work cleaning the mess. I'll be back in the morning to check up on you." I walk towards the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

"DO I EVEN GET ANY CLOTHES?!" I snap, then reluctantly start to clean.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"You will if I'm satisfied with the cleanliness of this room tomorrow." I open the door and walk out; heading towards my office.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 28, 2014)

I growl and start cleaning, tugging at the collar. "I hate him..." I mutter, lying somewhat.
(Night guys~)


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

I pick up the bottles and look through the window.
"It's getting windy..hopefully the sea stays calm."

( FORESHADOWING )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"...." I glance out the window.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"This isn't exactly the best time for a storm.." I mutter.
"The clouds are moving so fast.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I touch my abdomen.

_..... ****... The ocean is always ****ty to sail in during storms. _


----------



## Jawile (Sep 28, 2014)

A loud crack of thunder wakes me up. "Ah!" I jump out of bed. Anne doesn't even move. I decide to go up to the deck.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"Come to think of it..why are there bottles in my room anyways? And why are they empty...?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

".... Faye and Teddy drank last night." I tilt my head. ".... They were in an intense make-out session last time I saw them; wonder where they went."


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"I thought those two hated each other..weird.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I shrug. "Make love, not war."


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"I think make friends, not enemies is a better phrase.." I scratch the back of my head.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I tuck my hair behind my ear. ".... Maybe."

(( Quick someone make this cute and romantic 
Also we gotta do the Scott thing))


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"D'you think we can just dump these in the ocean?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I frown. ".... But that'd be polluting the ocean. Why don't we just leave them in the cellar until our next port?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"Okay."
I think for a second.
"I don't mind if you call me Ali..but I'm Scott to everyone else.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I bite my lip. ".... Which one do you prefer..?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

After our 'session', I notice that Catherine is asleep. Feeling disgusted with myself, I get off of her and get dressed. I walk out of the door to the cellar in self-loathing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I get a sudden thought... And I turn around to lock the cellar from the outside. _If the ***** wants to stay put so badly, I'll help her along._ I smirk, and stumble down the hall, still tipsy from my four bottles of rum.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"I hope you don't mind..but I like Scott more.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

".... Alright then. I'll call you Scott."

I open the door.

(( My internet is really weird rn o_e ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

I smile, and start heading down to the cellar.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I follow Scott.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

I head up from the cellar, and see Scott. I lower my head and cough, hoping to avoid confrontation.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I mumble sleepily and slowly wake up. I notice Teddy had left. _Oh, god... What the **** was that...? I'm so glad he left..._ I slowly put my clothes back on and sigh. _This is too much... Next port, I'm leaving... And I won't tell anyone this time._

I sit with my back resting on the wall and easily doze off again.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"....Teddy?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I look up, the sound of Scott's voice snapping me from my thoughts.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

_Damn._ "Uh... *HIC* y-yeah?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"What are you doing down here?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"I was drinking." I say, not technically lying.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I bite my lip. ".... Have you seen Faye..?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"He probably banged her." I mutter.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"Wha?" I stammer, my words already screwed up from the effects of the alcohol. "That's.... You're... The... It's irrevlanent!" I say.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I tilt my head and frown. "Teddy, you okay?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"Never better!" I say, attempting to clamber up the stairs past them.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"He's drunk." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I grab his arm. ".... Anyway, back to the question. Where's Faye?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

"She's sleeping in the cellar." I answer. "She passed out after we... after she got too drunk."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

".... Thanks." I let go of his arm.


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"Aaaaand down we go.."
I start forward again.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I follow Scott.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 28, 2014)

I rush up the stairs and into the guys' dorm. I pull the blanket over my head. _What the hell is wrong with me?! She practically killed my brother, and I can't resist sleeping with her!_


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

I try to open the door to the last part of the cellar.
"Locked.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I frown. 

_The hell did Teddy do...?_

"... Is there a spare key?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 28, 2014)

"I don't think I have it anymore.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

".... Alright, I'll see what I can do."

I take a bobby pin from my hair and approach the lock.

"Scott.... you can unlock this door from the outside." I point at the lock.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I unlock the door and walk inside. "...Faye..?"

I kneel down and shake her softly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I sigh out and open my eyes. "Hm...?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

".... Are you alright? Teddy seemed like he was in a rush."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

"I... I'm fine..." _****ing idiot... I hate him so much..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I nod slowly. ".... So are you two a thing now or..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I slowly grow angry. "**** no. I hate him _so_ much."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

"...Okay." I yawn. "It's late, do you want to head back to the dorms?"

_So.... friends with benefits...?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I bite my lip. "Sure."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I hold out my hand and smile. "Let's go."


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

I grab her hand and stand up. I mutter under my breath, "Teddy's such a ****ing idiot..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 28, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "In what ways?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

"In every possible way... well, except one... he's not too bad in bed..." I giggle sleepily.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

".... C'mon, let's go to bed." I pull her out of the cellar.

My eyes widen when I notice Scott gone. _...?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

I follow her silently.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I open the door to the girl's dorms and walk inside, stretching as I do so.


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

"So... uh... um... how are things?" I ask politely as I follow her inside.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I tilt my head. "How are things what..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

"I mean... How's everything going? Good? I hope..." I awkwardly laugh and sit on an empty bed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I smile. "Scott and I are doing great, thanks for the concern. How are you doing?"

_Today was pretty weird.... _


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

I blurt out a bit quickly, "I kinda want to leave the crew..." I blush and close my eyes; feeling ashamed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I sit down next to her. "And why is that?" I ask softly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

"Everything's happening too fast... too much is going on here... I want a simpler life..." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

"What kind of simpler life?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

I lie back down on the bed. "I... I don't know... maybe I can go back to my hometown and try to make something of myself..." _I wonder if *he* still lives there..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

"... You're right, that does sound nice. Faye, just know that we'll always be here for you, even if you *do* decide to leave."


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

I smile. "Thanks... you guys kind of remind me of someone I used to know..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

"Really..? What was this someone like?" I ask, genuinely curious.


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

I stare up at the ceiling and say, "He was just a guy I knew who lived nearby... we'd hang out almost every day... Then..." My voice cracks. "when my mom left... and I knew I couldn't stay... he helped me out and supported my decision to leave... I just hope he doesn't hate me..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I pat her head. ".... If he's even half the guy you think he is, he could never hate you."


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

"Wait... where's this ship even going anyways...?" _What if we somehow end up... going to my old city...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

"I'd have to ask Scott to confirm, but I think we're heading to Ambrose."


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

I gasp. "What?! No way! I'm from there!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I smile. "Looks like your next meeting will come sooner than expected."


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

I yawn. "Yeah..." _I wonder what he's doing nowadays... it's been a long time..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I check the time. ".... You should sleep, Faye. We'll dock soon enough."


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

I murmur out, "Okay..." I fall asleep within moments.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I stand up and make my way back to the cabin.

_So this is where he went..._

I crawl under the blankets and fall asleep next to Scott.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

(( So I just realized that I never typed out what happened to Akiko ))

I fall asleep beside the bench, my head on Itsuki's chest.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 29, 2014)

I wake up and feel a little weight against my chest. "Huuuuuuh?" I mutter and rub my eyes.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I mumble in my sleep.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I mumble in my sleep.



(Is this the wrong colour?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

(( o **** lemme fix that ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 29, 2014)

I tap the girls head, blushing a little. "Erm... Kitty?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I open my eyes slowly. "..... Hmm..?" 

I yawn quietly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 29, 2014)

I hug her head tightly, pushing it into my chest. "YOU'RE SO CUUUUUUUTE!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

My eyes widen.

_What the hell..?_

"Itsuki..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 29, 2014)

"Cute, cute, cute!" I say to myself with a giggle. (I have to do maths work and parents are being strict so might not reply)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

(( kk
I'm at school so I'll be in/out ))

I pat his head.

_He's like a puppy...._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 29, 2014)

I giggle uncontrollably then stop and let go and blush. "Er.... Was I getting 'hyper' again......."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I sit up. 

"..... Kind of," I smile. "but I think it's cute."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 29, 2014)

".......R-really?" I blush. "Most people say I'm annoying."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

".... You can be a bit.... overbearing, at times, but I wouldn't go as far as to call you annoying."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 29, 2014)

I nod then get up, more or less accidentally pushing her off. "SO, What now?!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I wince as I hit the ground.

_Ow...._

I sit up slowly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I wake up with a start.

_..... Ugh.... _

I wipe the tears from my eyes. _Damn._


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

(  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

( I SEE YOU NATE  )

I mutter in my sleep and turn over.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I glance at Scott and smile softly.

"Sweet dreams." I whisper as I kiss him on the forehead.

I quietly exit the bed and change my clothes.


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

"Dolphins..stop eating my..muffinnnnnzzz..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

_...? I fell in love with a weird one._

I leave the room and head to the deck. 

(( Imagine she has the necklace around her neck now idk ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

The ship suddenly lurches to the side and I fall out of bed with a thump.
I sit up. "Owww..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

My eyes widen when I see the downpour.

"Oh God...."


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

I stand up and rub my eyes.
"Why am I on the floor..?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

"I have to go tell Scott...."

I rush back to the cabin.


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

I sit on the bed, then notice Aria isn't there.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I begin to panic as I burst into the room.


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

"Ari? Are you okay..?" I ask, still half asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

Trembling slightly, I pull him into a hug.

_..... This type of storm kills..._

"Sc— Scott....."


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

"What's wrong?" I say, startled by her sudden hug.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

"A— A storm...." I say shakily.


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

I suddenly wake up.
"How bad?" I say quickly. _Judging by her shaking, it's bad.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I stay silent and continue trembling.

(( Look out the damn window, Scott. ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

I look out the widow and almost fall off the bed.
"Crap, that's bad."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I bite my lip.

(( HEY SCOTT
YOU KNOW WHAT WOULD BE GOOD RIGHT NOW
SOME INTERNAL MONOLOGUE ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

_...This is very bad.._
"Stay in here and be safe." I stand and get my coat on.


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

I wake up to a violently moving ship. _Holy ****... are we in a storm...?_

I stay put in the bed; frozen with fear. _I don't want to die... Not now... Not when I'm so close to seeing *him* again..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

".... Scott...?" I look down. "_Stay safe_, alright?" 

I kiss him on the cheek.


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

"I know..I just need to get some things on the deck."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I nod slowly and curl up on the bed, still trembling.


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

I pat her on the back, the go outside.
I'm almost swept off my feet right away. _I need..to get my muffin tin.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I grip the necklace to calm myself down.


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

_I need to protect everyone..Ari..the baby.._
I see a beam that's splintering. _****..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I wince and cover my ears as thunder booms.

_..... Just calm down...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

_There's nothing I can do.._
My coat is ripped from me and goes spiraling up into the clouds. I make my way back to the cabin and come in, sopping wet and terrified.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I look up, my eyes wide. ".... Scott...?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

"We just need to wait it out. There's..nothing we can do."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I bite my lip.

".... C'mon, let's get you changed." I murmur. I reach out and hesitantly touch his face.

_..... I'm not dying. Not when I finally have everything I want. I'm not letting Scott die, I'm not letting Faye die, I'm not letting anyone die..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

"First one coat gets chopped up, another disintegrated..and now torn to bits in a storm."
I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

"... And so we'll buy new ones." I smile softly, trying and failing to hide my fear.


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

"It'll be okay..."
I smile.


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> I wake up to a violently moving ship. _Holy ****... are we in a storm...?_
> 
> I stay put in the bed; frozen with fear. _I don't want to die... Not now... Not when I'm so close to seeing *him* again..._



I cuddle deeper within the small bed; practically hiding under the covers at this point.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I smile weakly and begin unbuttoning his shirt. 

".... You're sopping wet."

_..... Is it really that bad outside...?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

"Rain does that to a man."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "C'mon, let's dry you off."

I finish unbuttoning his shirt and hand him a towel.


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

I start drying off my hair.
"Jeez, this storm is rough.." I almost lose my footing.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

My eyes widen and I stumble slightly.

_My God...._

I glance out the window.


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

The ship's rocking grows a bit too violent and I start to get nauseous. I jump up from the bed and immediately run to the door.

(Where is the captain's cabin relative to the dorm's?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

(( They're on a ship so not too far, I guess. Down the hall? ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

"Urk.." I grimace. 
"It's getting worse.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

Not being able to make it any further, I start to throw up violently in the hallway.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I wince and cover my ears at the sound of thunder.

_.... Ugh..... Not more..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

I continue to vomit at an alarming rate; starting to drain out any energy I still have left.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I move my hands from my ears.

_.... What's that sound...? Definitely not thunder._

I peer out into the hallway. ".... Hello?" My eyes widen. "Faye?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

I slowly crumble to the ground, finally done vomiting, while looking entirely pale. I mumble out, "Hm...?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I run over to her. ".... Faye..?! What happened..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

I shakily point to the pile of vomit in front of me. "Ung...."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I bite my lip. "C'mon."

I pick her up and carry her back to the cabin. "How're you feeling..?"

I set her down on the bed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Damn. I'll have to clean that up later._


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

I murmur softly, "So... empty..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 29, 2014)

I pat her head. "Hungry?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 29, 2014)

"I don't think I can eat..." I say softly; covering my mouth as more attempts to climb up.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I hand Faye a bucket. 

"Hangover or seasick?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I grab the bucket and throw up a bit. 

Once I'm done, I hold the bucket in my lap. I answer weakly, "A bit of both..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

".... The hangover will pass." I glance out the window. "... The storm is going to stick around for awhile, it seems. Though it looks to be calming down."


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I sigh. "Think we'll be blown off-course...?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

"... Hopefully not." I smile. "You want to see _him_, right?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I look away and smirk. "Maybe..."

(Are you in the chatzy?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

(( nope. I'm working on stuff >_> ))

I stand up and walk to the window. _Yup. Definitely letting up._


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I momentarily close my eyes and sigh. _Soon..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I begin rustling around in a drawer. "Want any sweets? I picked them up at the last port."


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I open my eyes and glance at her. "No thanks..." My voice cracks a bit. _This reminds me our last moment together..._

~

"Catherine, wait!"

I turn my head to see him running towards me. "Yeah?"

"I... I wanted to give you something... as a parting gift..." He hands me a package; lightly blushing as he does so.

I bite my lip. "Thanks but... I don't really need anything."

He looks a bit hurt but quickly recovers. "It's... fine... I just wanted you to have something..."

I smile. "I'll have to leave soon... the ship's waiting."

He says coldly, "Yeah. Bye Catherine." He walks away silently; his shoulders slumping a bit.

_...what's he so upset about...?_

~

(Light blue is the flashback color.  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I frown and make my way over to the bed.

".... Faye, what's wrong..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I sigh. "It's just that... we didn't exactly part on the best terms... when I left..." I tell her about our last conversation and how he gave me a gift.

(gift was sweets. ;3 )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I nod slowly. ".... Wow..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I bite my lip. "...yeah..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I stand up shakily as a hear another boom. ".... You should get some rest for now."


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I nod my head silently and place the bucket down on the ground beside the bed before falling backwards on the bed and sleeping.

(Scott's cabin?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Night. Late start tomorrow for me so I might write a few dream flashbacks.  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

(( Yup. ))


I yawn and curl up on the couch before falling into a restless sleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I nod then get up, more or less accidentally pushing her off. "SO, What now?!"





Lafiel said:


> I wince as I hit the ground.
> 
> _Ow...._
> 
> I sit up slowly.



My eyes widen as the ship shakes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

"W-What was that?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

"I don't know....."

I stumble a bit as the ship shakes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

"Maybe a unicorn crashed into us?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

"Unicorn...? We're on a ship...."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

"Yeah... Well... They can fly over the water right?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

"I think you mean Pegasus."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

"Hmmmm... Maybe? Oh well, should we check it out?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I stand up. "Yeah."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

I start to walk up onto the deck. _Where is Kyon?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2014)

I search the whole ship, and still can't find him. _Where the hell has Kyon gone? It's like he's not on the ship. Did we accidentally leave him at the last port?_ I walk back up to the deck, trying not to fall over every time the ship rocks on a rougher wave.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

(( Guys it's still raining tho ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

My eyes widen at the downpour.

_Wow..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

"Jesus, it's raining heavily! Where is that Pegasus, unicorn, flying mint bunny thing at?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

".... What..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

"You know, it might have crashed into the ship, I don't want my friends getting hurt."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

"Itsuki, this is a storm. Not a Pegasus, a unicorn, or a magical bunny."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2014)

I go outside to the deck, and instantly get drenched. _Great... Just great... _I think sarcastically. _I knew there was a storm, but holy crap, I didn't think it was this bad..._ I notice a boy and a girl out here too.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

"Yeah I know, but that would have been much more fun."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

"...Yeah," I say softly. "I guess so..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

"It's really stormy..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2014)

_That's Kyon's brother, right? What's he doing out here?_ I walk up to him and the girl. "U-um... Excuse me..." I mumble.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

"Oh, hey, we're looking for a unicorn, have you seen any around here? Or a Pegasus or a flying mint bunny of any kind?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2014)

"...N-no... Sorry..." _Flying mint bunny? Unicorn? What on earth is he talking about?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I sigh. ".... Sorry about Itsuki, what's up?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2014)

"...Um... Have either of you... Seen Kyon..?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I frown, confused. ".... Who's Kyon...?"

((Akiko knows that Itsuki has a brother, but she's never met Kyon. ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2014)

"H-his brother..." I gesture to Itsuki.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

"Yeah, where is the kinky boy?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2014)

_So he doesn't know where Kyon is either? ...I think we may have left him at the last port..._ "...I... can't find him..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

"He's... Missing?" I scratch my head. "But he never misses or forgets anything really."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2014)

I hesitate for a moment, then nod slowly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

"What if something happened...?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2014)

"...I think... we... um... Left him at the last port..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

"But he is such a tight ar- I mean such a serious man, he won't have just forgotten to get on the boat. I mean what if something 'happened'?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2014)

_Oh God, don't say that... He's fine. I'm sure he's fine. ...Right? He has a point though, I don't think Kyon would just forget..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I bite my lip and look between the two.

_..... Looks like I don't know as much as I thought I did._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

(Wrong colour btw)

"Maybe if we could find that Pegasus, we could go fly off and find him?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2014)

_…I don't think there's a Pegasus surround here... or anywhere for that matter._ I stare at him, confused. _Does  really think there is one?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

(( o
Well **** ))

I grab Itsuki's hand. ".... We really should be talking inside."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

I blush. "O-Okay."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2014)

_That's a good point, I should get inside too..._ I glance up at the crow's nest. _Guess I'll have to stay in the dorms for a while, I can't go up there in this weather..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I shiver as I pull him back under.

"It's so cold out there..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

"Yeah." I let her pull me. I look at her clothes. "They are looking... Drenched."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2014)

I go back inside and walk to the dorms so I can change out of my wet clothes and into a fresh set. _Did we really leave Kyon at the last port? I should tell the captain... Where would he be? In his cabin?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

"Oh..." I begin stripping. "Don't want to track more water in."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 30, 2014)

I blush and panic. "Oh, a-a-are you j-just gunna start taking off your clothes in front of me?!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

".... Not everything. Just the Kimono and Obi. They're heavy as hell when wet."


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

I pace in the cabin, being careful not to wake Faye or Ari.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I mumble in my sleep.

".... Ali......"


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I wake up to the sound of soft movement and slowly sit up. _Where am I...?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

Absorbed in my own thoughts, I continue pacing.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I curl up into a tighter ball.


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

_Antonio..will he return?
If he does, when?
I don't know..what to do.._


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I swing my legs over the bed and start to climb off when my right foot lands in the bucket of vomit. I end up slipping and falling flat on my bottom. I mutter out, "****!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

I turn towards the noise and see Faye on the ground.
"You okay...?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I laugh sarcastically. "Just _peachy_." 

I grow a bit queasy due to the sight of the bucket tipped over and my foot covered in vomit. "Ugh... why _me_...?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

"You should wash up..the bathroom is down the hall."
I cough.
"I'll clean this up."


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I attempt to stand up, slip, and fall again. "Well, there goes that..." I sigh.


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

I hold out my hand for her.


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I grab his hand and stand up. "Thanks..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I wake up slowly and stifle a yawn.

My eyes widen when I notice Scott and Faye holding hands.

_.... What..?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

"Try not to track it on the floor." I drop her hand. "Off you go."
I turn.
"Hello, Aria."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I give Scott a small wave.


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

"I'll try..." I walk off slowly; trying my best not to fall over again but as my luck would have it, I end up falling after only taking two steps.


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

"She slipped. I'll clean it up, you can go back to sleep."
I see her fall and shake my head.


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I pout. "I'm _trying_, okay?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2014)

I head into the hallway when I trip over my own foot. _Just my ****ty luck..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I watch them, slightly amused. 

".... Looks like it's just drizzling now." I say as I glance out the window.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I turn when I hear a loud thump. ".... Are you okay..?"

I hold out my hand.


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

I usher her out the door and sigh.
"Time to clean up vomit.."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2014)

I get up, and I notice someone. Something told me inside not to run, I don't know why, but I tentatively approached her... I quickly said "Yes." I don't know why I was doing this, but something told me that I wouldn't regret it. I grab her hand..."Thanks."


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I stand outside the door and look down at my feet.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I smile at the man. "Nice to meet you."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2014)

"Nice to meet you too," I reply.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I frown. 

_..... Did Scott just pick her up....? And why the hell were his hands on *those* places?!_


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

I rummage in a box and take out some cloths.
"Go back to sleep if you can, I got this."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> "Nice to meet you too," I reply.



I tilt my head. "Have I seen you before...?"

(( like once when he was unconscious in the medical bay ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

".... Alright." I curl back into a ball and try to stop my thoughts.


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I walk off to the kitchen to grab a bite. _Wow... I've never felt so hungry before... except that one time..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

I wipe up the vomit and toss the dirtied cloths in a bucket.
_..I should help her sleep._
I sit next to Ari and rub her back.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I tilt my head. "Have I seen you before...?"
> 
> (( like once when he was unconscious in the medical bay ))
> 
> ...


(tru)

"Nope, I don't think you've ever seen me..." This was a truth. OOC: keep in mind that Taylor didn't see who had attacked him, he was knocked out almost instantaneously.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

Spoiler: This doesn't need to be hidden but eh



I let out a moan and blush.

"Scott.... you know that I'm sensitive there..."



- - - Post Merge - - -

I shrug. "My mistake, then. I'm Akiko."


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

"S-Sorry.." 
I withdraw my hand and blush.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2014)

"Oh, and I'm Taylor," I introduce myself.


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

~

Sitting on the swing, I try to go as high as I can.

*He* sits next to me. "Hey, Catherine. Why weren't you at school today?"

I sigh. "My mom."

"Why did she do that?"

I close my eyes. "She... She thinks I spend too much time with other people... She was trying to punish me for that." _Well, not other people, more like you..._

"Well, you can always move in with my family. I'm sure my parents wouldn't mind." He laughs.

My eyes light up. "Are you _sure_ about that?"

"Absolutely."

I bite my lip. "I'd like that... I _really_ would."

He reaches over and squeezes my hand. "Tonight."

~


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> "S-Sorry.."
> I withdraw my hand and blush.





FireNinja1 said:


> "Oh, and I'm Taylor," I introduce myself.



I kiss him on the cheek. ".... Wonder what Leon is doing.." I murmur.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Actually, can you help me with something?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2014)

"Yeah...sure, what do you need?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

"Probably frolicking in a meadow with Antonio."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I poke his cheek and pout. "I'm serious, Scott."

"... Can you help me undo my obi?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I mindlessly eat my muffin and sigh. _I... I never meant to stand him up... Why... why did she have to stop me...? I... I could've been happy..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

"Maybe he and Antonio are back together?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I rest my head in the crook of his neck. ".... Maybe..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

"I'm sure he's fine anyways."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

"How..? I just— I can't _help_ but worry."


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

"It's okay."
I put my arms around her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

".... I should send him a letter when we dock in Ambrose." I sigh. "..... But he won't be able to reply."

I snuggle into Scott's hug.

_Warm..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

"......"
I sigh. _She's like a toasty muffin straight out of the oven. Piping hot, and fluffy._


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I finish the muffin and rest my head on the table. Before I know it, I'm fast asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I burrow myself deeper into his chest.

"So nice and warm...." I mumble.


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

I stroke her hair. (  )


----------



## Jawile (Sep 30, 2014)

I slide around under my crate, trying to navigate up to the deck without being seen.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I look up at him. ".... We should move to the bed," I mumble. "We have some time before Ambrose...."

(( BY THE WAY
SHE MEANS SLEEP
 ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

I pick her up bridal style, and lay her on the bed.
"Rest as much as you'd like. I won't be able to sleep at all."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I yawn quietly.

"Y'know.... Ambrosia is a pretty name for a girl..." I drift off to sleep.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2014)

"Sure..." I say. (Thanks Google!) I do just that for her. "Okay, so what now?" I say, holding it up.


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

"Ambrosia. Everlasting life.." I mumble, and lay next to her on the bed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> "Sure..." I say. (Thanks Google!) I do just that for her. "Okay, so what now?" I say, holding it up.



"Just drop it on the floor, I'll pick it up in a second." I begin shedding my kimono.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2014)

"Well okay," I say, and I drop it right on to the floor. _Is this..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I breath deeply once I get it off. "Thanks."

I glance at my nagajuban. _Ugh, even this is slightly heavy._

(( I'm literally bull****ting most of this so don't kill me if I get some terms wrong ok <3))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2014)

(Literally googling all of this)

"You're welcome."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I pick my clothes off the floor. ".... Sorry for bothering you." I bow my head.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2014)

"Eh, no problem."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I clap my hand together.

"... Now I remember, you were in the medical bay!" I nod slowly. "I treated you, I think..."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2014)

"Oh, yeah, that was you...erm..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I smile weakly. "How are you feeling? You took quite a hit."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2014)

"I feel...okay." Then I suddenly pass out.

(Gotta go for the night, see ya.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

My eyes widen. "What...?"

I rush him to the medical center.

~ whoo some time later ~

".... Hope Taylor's going to be okay..." I mumble.

I curl up on the couch and fall asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

~DRAMATIC TIMESKIP SCENE ~


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

I wake up with a start.
_...guess I actually was tired.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I wake up slowly.

"..... What time is it...?" I mumble.


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

"Evening, I think.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I rub my eyes and stifle a yawn. "Already...?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

I sit up and peer outside.
"I think I see Ambrose!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

(( WHO THE HELL WAS NAVIGATING THE GODDAMN SHIP ))

"... Really?" I peer out from behind Scott.


----------



## Beary (Sep 30, 2014)

"Yeah.."
I lie down, suddenly feeling dizzy.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 30, 2014)

I glance at Scott. ".... You should rest, you've had a long day."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 30, 2014)

I wake up on a bed in the guys' dorm. _Must've dozed off while I was thinking about... Catherine..._ I clench my fists, get up and exit the room, heading to the kitchen because I literally have not eaten since the start of this RP.

I reach the kitchen and grab a muffin, ignoring the 'Property of Captain' sign. I take a bite and shudder with titillation. I turn around and see Catherine asleep at the table. "Holy ****!" I exclaim in surprise, maybe a little too loudly. rolleyes


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I fall out of my chair from the sudden noise and pick myself back off the ground. 

I notice Teddy present and say, "What the **** do _you_ want?! Can't you leave me _alone_ already?" I mutter under my breath, "What a ****ing selfish b*stard..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 30, 2014)

"Hey, I'm just here for the muffins." I nibble at the side of the muffin and expel a delighted sigh. "I'd bet you're the one following me! Just before I get there, is all." I point an accusatory finger at her.


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "I was here first. I was at the cellar first. YOU'RE THE ONE FOLLOWING ME, DUMB*SS! Do you think _I'm_ stupid? Just go **** yourself." I glare at him.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

"Yeah, of course. I've been asleep for almost a whole day, and when I get up, my first thought is 'Hm... where would Cathy be? Oh, I know! I bet she's in the kitchen!' That _clearly_ takes priority over eating. Not everything's about you, y'know."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"You have no ****ing right to call me Cathy or Catherine. My name is Faye! Faye! Get that through your ****ing thick skull!" I murmur softly, "You didn't have to be so loud... y'know... I was sleeping..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

I set down my muffin. (****'S ABOUT TO GET REAL)

"Your name isn't Faye. Faye is an alias you made for yourself. Who you ARE is Catherine, the manipulative ***** who runs around capitalizing on the gains of others, then stealing from them and possibly leading them to their deaths, all the while feeling _zero_ remorse." I practically spit the words in her face. 

"I shoulda let you sleep... that table's probably got some nasty germs and bacteria in it..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"Just ****ing shut up already! I am so ****ing done with all your bull****." I start to walk off towards the door, unaware my shoes were still a bit slippery, and fall flat on my bottom. "...not again..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

When I see her fall, I instinctively grab her hand to help her up. _****, why am I doing this? I'm too much of a gentleman sometimes..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

With his help, I easily stand back up. I murmur out, slightly blushing, "Th-thanks..." 

I then realize how much I hate him and push him away. "Don't ever ****ing do that again. Next time, just leave me there."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

"A gentleman always helps a lady in need." I say with a wink.

Then I remember who I'm talking to, grow flustered, and 'correct' myself. "...*****."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I mentally facepalm. "...****ing b*stard..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

(( wow this ship has all the violence of a war _and_ all the awkwardness of a first date
.....
i love it ))


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( wow this ship has all the violence of a war _and_ all the awkwardness of a first date
> .....
> i love it ))



((Hush now, child, they're frenemies. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well?" I say. "You were leaving?" I smile smugly, feeling as though I have won this exchange.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I ignore his last comments, sigh, and walk out of the kitchen. _**** him... as long as Asher is okay... I don't need him..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I quickly get changed and step into the hallway.

".... Might as well check out what Ambrose is all about."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

_It's not fair,_ I think as I watch Catherine leave. _She was pretty much the closest thing to a friend I had on this crew... Why did it have to be her?_ I sigh and start back toward the dorm.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

Walking down the hallway, I bump into Aria.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

I go to the dorm and sleep.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"Oh.... hey, Faye." I smile.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"Oh... Hey... Did the storm calm down...?" _I really need some fresh air..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

((Night, guys! *self-reminder: I was 5 minutes into the show I was watching* ))


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

(( Night ^o^ ))

I tilt my head. ".... Pretty sure it did, should be clear skies now."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"Oh, ok. I really could use some fresh air..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I stretch. "So can I, the storm was terrible."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I laugh. "Yeah... why don't we go up and check together?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I grin. "Let's go."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I walk with her up the stairs and to the main deck.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I run onto the boardwalk. 

I take a deep breath. "Ahh, Ambrose, one of the richest port towns. I've missed this place."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I follow after her quietly taking in my surroundings. _Home... how long has it been since I've been here...? 5 years? Feels like just yesterday I left..._ I sigh sadly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I tuck my hair behind my ear as a breeze blows bye.

"Where should we go first?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I glance over at my boss; silently asking if I was done for the day.

He acknowledges me and says, "Asher, you may go. I'll see you bright and early tomorrow."

I walk away without another word. _It may be a crummy job but at least it pays the bills..._ I start the long walk home; passing by the port on my way. _Must be nice to be out on the sea... No. You will not think about the sea... It will only... lead to thoughts of... *her*._

- - - Post Merge - - -

Growing excited, I say, with a childlike wonder in my eyes, "Ooooh, there's so much to see and do here! Um... where would _you_ like to go first?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

".... There's a really nice Caf? around here." I smile. "Let's go!" 

I run towards the Caf?, my eyes widening as I collide with a man.

(( Tell me if it's too early ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

(Nah, it's okay.)

My eyes widen as a girl runs into me. I say softly, looking into her eyes, "I'm so sorry... Are you okay?"

I watch the two with mild interest. _Wait... is that... *him*...? He hasn't changed much... still the tall, brown-haired, blue-eyed guy I befriended all those years ago..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I touch my abdomen and tilt my head in thought.

".....Yup, everything seems to be fine on my end." I glance at the man. "Are _you_ okay...?

(( How is Asher dressed ;o ? ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

(Hm... he just came from work so... probably casually? idfk)

I laugh softly. "Of course I am. Are you new around here? I could show you around to make up for accidentally bumping into you." I smile easily.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"Actually, yeah. We came from a ship that just docked, The Jade Dagger."

I bite my lip. "I'd have to check with Faye, but yeah, that sounds nice. Hopefully Scott won't be too worried when he wakes up to see me gone..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I clear my throat alerting my presence. _Oh, god... what do I do when he recognizes me...?_

I tilt my head, smirking at the other girl. "Oh, I didn't notice you there. Would you enjoy a tour as well?" _Those eyes... they feel familiar... where have I seen them before...?_

I bite my lip. _Damnit... he doesn't recognize me..._ I glance at Aria then back at him and say, "Sure."

"Then it's settled. Are you two hungry? I know a great restaurant nearby that we can go to."

I glance over at Aria.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I shrug. "It's up to Faye, I'm good with anything."

My eyes widen as I come to a realization. 
"..... Oh ****. I actually have a lot of things I can't eat." I sigh. ".... Does your restaurant have anything for someone that's pregnant?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I hold my chin deep in thought. "I'm sure we can find something." I laugh. "I don't own the restaurant by the way. That would make me seem like a pretentious *sshole which I am not." I smirk.

I glance at Aria. "Anything's good with me." I shrug.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I breathe a sigh of relief. ".... Thanks."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

(I fell asleep >.<)


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"No problem. It's not too far of a walk if you ladies don't mind. Since everything is so close-by here, I use walking as my main source of transportation." _Well, everywhere except my home... I have yet to muster enough strength to move... in case... *she* ever came back..._

I say indifferently, "I don't care."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I fell asleep >.<)



(( Leah don't kill me pls I did a thing D; 
on the bright side Itsuki's gotta finally confess now 0w0 ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Leah don't kill me pls I did a thing D;
> on the bright side Itsuki's gotta finally confess now 0w0 ))



(What happened? I'm to lazy to read rn, is Kyon still kidnapped?)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (What happened? I'm to lazy to read rn, is Kyon still kidnapped?)



(( S? 
And uh
Stuff happened
Like Taylor doing things 
Things 
....Yeah things ))

"Let's go, then." I hum a lullaby as I follow the man.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

I wake up. _Still not saved? Wow, the crew must hate me or something._


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I lead the two girls to the local restaurant.

I follow quietly; feeling a bit disappointed that he hadn't recognized me.

I stop at the door and say, "I hope you like Italian food." I smile as I hold the door open for them.

I walk inside.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

(Idk what is going on XD) 

_Where is Mitch?_
I walk around the ship. _Where is everyone?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I follow Faye. 

"Faye, why don't we go to your old place later? If I recall correctly, Holly said something about a box..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Idk what is going on XD)
> 
> _Where is Mitch?_
> I walk around the ship. _Where is everyone?_



(( da kawaiiest nerd around has just been born
his name is Asher and I've claimed him as my 2d bae
yes
I'm probs going to be fighting Faye for him

And uh
Akiko is sleeping in the Medical Bay now
She also met awake Taylor for the first time
And they had a thing ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I glance at Aria. "Sure."

I sit with them at a booth. I look at the girl named "Faye". "Wait... you lived here before...?" I ask, growing genuinely interested.

I bite my lip. "Yeah..."

"If I may ask, what made you move? I could never picture myself leaving this city..." I smile politely.

"I have my reasons..."

"Well, whatever they are, let me be the first to say this. Welcome home."

I look down at my feet; feeling uncomfortable. _If only he knew... or maybe it's best that he doesn't..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

I go to the medical bay and find Akiko. "So, did you find the unicorn?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"... And then there's that guy we need to find."

I glance at Faye. _Is something wrong...?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stifle a yawn and rub my eyes.

".... What..?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"Oh? Who are you looking for? I might know him. After all, I've lived here almost my whole life." _Yet... I can't remember where I've seen those vibrant green eyes before..._

I sigh. _Please don't tell him... Please don't tell him..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

"...... Nothing." I say then rub my head. I blush, having thought about this as I walked around the boat. "Er.... I have to tell you something....."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(*cough* I want Mitch *cough*)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

(( Does Aria know his name? o-o 
idk if Faye ever told her
Or maybe she did I'm not sure ))

I sit up, slightly more awake. "What's up?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

(She never did.  )

(btw, Mitchell is napping in his office or something.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

"I-I-I l-l-like you...." I say quickly, blushing red.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk around, trying to find some clothes from anywhere, I go into the office area and see Mitch and a pile of clothes along from him. _Ok... Don't wake him._ I start to pull some trousers in when I trip on them, crashing onto the ground with a loud bang.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I wake up to see my pet getting dressed. I bitterly ask, still a bit sleepy, "What is it _now_?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"Uh, I don't know his name exactly, but from what I've heard, he's a pretty cool guy. Patient, kind, thoughtful, intelligent...."

I tilt my head. "I like you too...?"

(( no not that way akiko
The love way >_> ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

"Putting clothes on, what does it look like?!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

_I don't think she gets the right idea..._ "No, I mean in a l-love way..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"Do you have to be so loud about it?"

"That describes plenty of people. You don't at least have a description of what he looks like?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

"Maybe." I snap and get my trousers on.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"..... Tall, I think. He should be in his twenties." I sigh. "I don't exactly know all that much, Faye'll do a better job of describing him."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I refuse to look up.

"Is your friend okay? She seems a bit glum..." I take a deep breath before continuing, "And if you don't mind me asking, I have a question for you as well..." _You can do this... don't be nervous..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I blush. "Oh..... I— I like you a lot.... but I don't know enough about you to say that I love you...."

I look down at the ground and stand up slowly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Faye...? Everything alright..?"

I glance at the man. "What's the question?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

I cross my arms angrily. "You are a terrible capturer, you don't even do anything." I complain, even though he had already done enough disturbing things.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"Well, keep them off if you'd like... I actually have something new I wanted to try out with you." I wink. "That is, only if you want to."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

I rub my head and blush bright red, feeling a little disheartened. "O-oh... Sorry... I shouldn't have said anything..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Do I actually get a choice in this?" I say and start to retake my clothes off. "I just put them on for Christ sake."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I pull him into a hug.

"No, it's great that you said something." I murmur. ".... Because I like you too." I smile.

"I can get to know you along the way, don't worry about it."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

I blush even harder as she hugs me. "R-really?" I say before I hug back lightly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I smirk. "It's completely voluntary although I do have an alternative should you say no."

"Well, I take it that you're pirates. I... um... have an old friend who left the city to become one. I was actually wondering if either of you know what happened to her..." I describe her appearance and a bit of her personality. _I know I'm supposed to move on... but this is my last chance... If they say no, I will move on for good... I promise._

I stay quiet.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

".... Definitely." I kiss him on the cheek.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

I look at him curiously. _He never normally gives me an option, what would happen if I said no._ "Fine, I say.... No." I raise an eyebrow at him.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I nod slowly. ".... And what was her name..?"

_... He's talking about Faye, isn't he?
Well...
This can turn really awkward really fast._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

I blush and giggle. "Yay~!" I hug her tightly, getting carried away again.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I smile sadly and say, "Catherine. I could never forget her..."

I abruptly stand up from the table. "I have to go." I quickly run out; tears escaping from my eyes as I leave them.

"You should go after her... She needs you..."_Why'd she react that way...? Wait a minute, could it be her...? Is *she* really back...? No. It can't be. I can't get my hopes up for nothing._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"I— Itsuki...." I gasp out. ".... You're making it really hard to breathe..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

"Agh! Sorry!" I let her go.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"You're coming with me. I know where Catherine is, and I'm pretty sure she wants to see you."

I chase after Faye.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I take a few deep breaths.

".... I'm gonna go check out Ambrose soon, wanna come with me?" I smile.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

"Whhhho?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I laugh. "The alternative is you get to watch me do it with someone else." I wink. "Would you rather prefer watching or doing?" I smirk.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

"W-Well, I wouldn't want to give anyone else the misfortune of doing that with you." I make up an excuse. "S-so I will do it... I guess."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

_..... He's nice. He really is.... But is it so wrong to wish for someone slightly more intelligent....?_

".... The town we're docked at, Itsuki. We're in Ambrose right now."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I sit on the curb; tears falling endlessly. _It was stupid of me to come... He doesn't even know who I am..._ I sigh. _I should have never left him..._

Without thinking, I run after the woman.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

"Ohhh, I see, I thought you meant a person... Okay!"


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"Excellent. Lock the door. We're doing this in my office this time and you _will_ be cleaning afterwards." I reach into my desk drawer to grab the needed items.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

I lock the door. "Oh... God..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I sit down next to Faye. ".... So..." I murmur. ".... You have a cute one."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile. "Just give me a second to get changed."

I grab my clothes and walk inside the changing room.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"You know... don't you...? I just... thought he'd recognize me... Did I really _change_ that much?" I sigh.

I keep a respectable distance from the two women; close enough to see them but not close enough to hear what they're saying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

With everything now ready, I sit on top of my desk. "Come here and I'll show you the _true_ meaning of naughty." I smirk.

~Fades to Cyan~


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

".... It's been 5 years, Faye. People change, it's normal." I say softly. "Heck, Scott and I didn't even recognize each other until a while _after_ I became pregnant."

((



Spoiler: da kimono











))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

"Oh, okay, I see." I go get changed too in my room. 
"I doubt you can do that." I say encouraging him. I reluctantly go over to him. *Scene fades to Cyan*


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"Thanks for waiting—"

I frown when I notice Itsuki gone.

".... Well."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

(Itsuki is an idiot tbh XD)

I go back and find her, dressed in some new clothes. "Y-You look er... pretty."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"Yeah... but I don't like him like _that_. I just... miss our friendship..." I sigh. "I don't think I could handle opening myself up to him again... He seems so different too yet the same."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I check my watch. _****... My shift starts soon._ I call out to the two ladies, "I hate to do this but I have to leave. Will you two be okay?" _I hope so... I hate seeing people upset... It justs hurts me as much as it hurts them..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"You'll never know until you try, Faye."



_...?_

".... Thank you." I blush and approach him slowly. ".... You look amazingly handsome." I murmur.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( #tru ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"I guess." I hear the man but ignore him. _Tomorrow... I'll try then..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I look at the man. ".... Where do you work?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

I blush. "Er- I don't know about that..." (Gotta go)


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I walk closer to the two and say, "I work two jobs. During the day, I work at the port. At night, I'm a bartender. It's not much but at least it pays the bills..." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I grab his hand and entwine my fingers with his. "You're handsome, Itsuki, you really are."



- - - Post Merge - - -

I nod slowly. "Which bar?"

(( Night, Myst >_>
I have a test today. ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

(Night! *was trying to end at an even place* lmfao )

I tell her which one.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

(Just got back from school)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

(( wb
/Laf starts school soon ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

(Time zoooonnnneeessss)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

(( *shed a tear* ))

I begin walking up to the deck.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

I follow her. _S-She's very pretty._ "So, where are we going?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"Where do you want to go?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

I put my finger to my face in thought. "Er... An arcade!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

_I don't think there are any arcades around here...._

I smile. "Alright then, let's try to find one."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

"Okay! Yay!" I stop then blush, "Is this er... Like a d-date?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I tilt my head. ".... I guess so..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

I nod my head. "O-O-Okay, so we should do stuff you like too... Right?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I wave my hands. "It's fine, Itsuki. I'm happy doing whatever you want to do."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

I nod at her curiously _Okay.... That seems unfair though._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I pull him onto the docks. ".... Alright, where should we start..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

"Over there~!" I sing and drag her along.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I stumble slightly as I try to keep up with him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

(Going in the shower, might be back later.)

I pull her with a chuckle.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 1, 2014)

(I have an idea for a plot twist but I don't want to say it.)

_Okay, wait, where am I?_ I realize that I was in the medical bay.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

(( Leah's probably asleep by now so eh ))

~ Timeskip ~

I open the door to the Medical Bay.

_..... I'm tired..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

(U wot m8)

(Jks, I'm probably going in a few anyway.)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

(( <<3 ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I'm walking home right now ; - ;
Timezones whai ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

(I have to go, might be up at like early for me, late for you? Bye)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

(( Bye ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit down on the couch, not noticing that Taylor is awake.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Night! *was trying to end at an even place* lmfao )
> 
> I tell her which one.



(back from school.)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I nod. "Thanks. We'll see you around, I guess."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I wave goodbye and start to walk away.

I watch him leave then glance at Aria.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Chatzy's empty atm... )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"....... So.... What's his name?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I bite my lip and mumble out, "Asher..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I stand up and stretch. "Why don't we head back to the ship for now?" I wink. "_Especially_ if you're going to meet a certain man that goes by the name of Asher tonight."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"Uh... sure..." I smile weakly. _...but... I'm not ready..._


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

After heeding Ari's advice and sleeping, I wake up later.
I sit up and head onto the deck.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I smile softly. "..... He's looking for Catherine, but I think he'll be more than happy to see Faye. Don't worry, Faye, he missed you, and he still does."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"I guess so... let's go back then..." I follow her.


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

It's darker then when I took my nap..


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I slowly make my way back to the ship.

"Alright, now we're going to find an outfit that screams 'Faye'. Then we're going to surprise him, and he's going to love it."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I glance down at my clothes. "What's wrong with these though...?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I tilt my head. ".... Nothing, but the bar he works at is..... definitely not a casual place."

(( Scott should notice them  ))


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I see Ari and Faye walking toward the ship.
"Ari! Faye!" I wave.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

On my way to work, I idly think about what that girl said. _Could she really know where Catherine is...? And... what would I even say if I saw her again...? I'm not even sure if I can do that... She hurt me far more than she could ever imagine..._ I sigh and walk into the bar. _I can't be distracted right now... I need to focus on my job._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I wave to Scott. "Scott!" I run to him. "Are you free tonight?"

I look up at him expectantly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I wave as well. "Hey..."


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

"I..suppose? Why?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I tuck my hair behind my ear.

"..... I was thinking, maybe we could go somewhere..?" I bite my lip.


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

"Sure. I've been on the seas long enough that I enjoy spending time on land."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I smile happily. "Great. I met this really nice guy, his name is Asher— he works at one of the local bars."


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

"He sounds cool." I say absentmidedly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"Yup. He's also really patient and forgiving~"


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I smile. "I'm glad you seem to be having a good time."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "He's not _that_ great..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I grin. ".... But he is. C'mon." I pull her under the deck. "We'll get changed and head to the bar."


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

"I'll be up here." I say distractedly, and look out at the sea.
_Why does she like him so much.._


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I sigh and follow her.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I burst into the female dorms. ".... Alright, time to get changed..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I follow after her. "My clothes are fine though..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I glance at Faye. "..... Alright, just..... give me a second." I remove my bracelet and hand it to her. "Here."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I grab the bracelet and look at it confused. "... thanks...?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

".... Trust me. This bar is picky, really picky." 

I glance at her. "Ready?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"As ready as I'll ever be..."

I pause when I notice a young girl walk in and sit at a stool. She says confidently, "Hook me up."

"Miss, may I see an ID?"

"No. I said to hook. me. up."

"Miss, I can't do that."

She pulls out a gun and points it at me. "Asher, I _know_ what you did."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I walk back onto the deck.


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I sigh and massage my temples.
"Headaches suck.."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I follow her on deck.

(Scott, notice them.)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I frown when I see Scott.

"..... Scott, you okay..?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I start when I hear Ari's voice.
"Yeah, yeah, fine. You girls ready?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I mutter, "As ready as I'll ever be..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I glance at Faye before nodding.


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

"Where to? I don't know my way around."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I take a calming breath. "What do you want?"

She winks. "You know what _I_ want."

"... I can't do that... you know that, right?"

"Fine, I want the other thing then. Follow me. I'm taking you for the night."

"No."

"I didn't give you a choice in the matter."

I smirk. "Good luck with that."

She squints her eyes. "Guards."

I freeze when two guards seemingly pop out of nowhere and start to approach me. _****... Not now... not tonight... not when I was so close to possibly seeing *her* again..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

I wake up and walk out to the main deck. I notice Catherine seemingly being sent off. "What a beautiful night!" I say. "The moon is shining, the wind is blowing _ever_ so softly, and Cathy is leaving! Joy!" 

_What the hell? Stop feeling so melancholy, Teddy. She's not your only friend anymore, she's the ***** who killed your brother._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I point. "Not too far, it's somewhere around there."


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

"I may be a gentleman, but you lead the way."
I bow.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I stifle a laugh.

_.... Oh Scott..._


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I snort, miffed. "I was being serious. I'm not as good on land as I am in water."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I stick my finger in the direction of Teddy and shout, "**** you! We're going to the local bar and *I'm coming back*."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I grab his hand. "If you don't mind, I wish to walk _alongside_ my lover."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

Arms grab me from behind as I'm pulled away from my station. "Why are you doing this...? I thought I told you last time to leave me the **** alone."

She glares at me. "I will get my way. Do you _really_ think Catherine will come back for you? Do you even think she _cares_ about you? She doesn't. Or else, she never would have left you. Trust me. This arrangement will work better for us. Unless you want me to reveal your secret to the world, I advise you to stay quiet and follow along."


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I smile weakly at her.
"Go on."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I kiss him on the cheek. ".... I love you." I murmur.

I pull him onto the docks.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

I hear 'bar' and perk up. "Bar? Count me i-... Er, I'll tag along, I guess, for the culture and tourist attractions and stuff... yeah..."


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

"I love you too.."
_I hope my tiredness is just nothing.._


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Hurry up before they leave without us!" 

I run to catch up with Scott and Aria.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

I run to catch up with the other three. (PIVOTAL RP SCENE 10/10)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I smile as we arrive to the bar.

"... Still as classy as ever."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

"Gee, guys, thanks for telling me to dress up." I look down at my shabby clothes.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I smirk. "You're welcome."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I frown when I notice Asher being restrained by two guards.

".... What's going on..?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

"No idea.."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

"Huhuh, thanks." I sneer at Cathy.

_Well, it seems like something else is happening inside, so they won't be as concerned with throwing me out..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I bite my lip and continue to glare at her. "Catherine _will_ come back. I know it... just... give me some time... I'll figure this out. I just need a few more days."

"No, Asher. I've waited long enough. I can't just let you get away with this..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I approach them slowly. "Asher..?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I look up and freeze. "Hey... now's not really a good time..."

The girl points her gun at Aria. "Who do you think _you_ are?!"

"Put the gun away... no need to be so violent." I sigh.

"Answer me, *****."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"..... Aria Jarlent. My husband is Antonio Jarlent." I narrow my eyes. "_The_ Antonio Jarlent."


_..... Please buy the lie...._


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I watch her think this over then she says, "Even better. You're coming with me as well."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"... No."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I get up and head out onto the top deck of the ship, to see what's going on.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

She says, "I'm not giving you a choice." She walks over and violently grabs Aria's hands.

I speak up. "Stop. Haven't you caused enough harm?"

She ties Aria's hands behind her back and says, "You're the one who caused _all_ the harm. I'm just making sure you get the fair treatment you deserve."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

My eyes widen as someone moves past me. 

_... What..?_

I follow the man to the deck before coming to a sudden realization. _Oh, it's just Taylor..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at Scott, fear in my eyes.


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I stand stock still.
_I.._ Stepping forward, I glare at the woman.
"Excuse me? What does Aria have to do with this?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

The woman says, "Tell your little ***** to mind her own damn business next time." She violently pushes Aria onto the ground in the direction of the man. (Scott) "Guards, let's go."

The guards drag me along out the door.


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I bend down next to Aria.
"Are you okay..?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I walk away from the group and sit at a stool. _Maybe a drink would be nice..._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I notice that someone was following me. I suddenly jerk around only to find the person from earlier. "Oh...um, hi."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I wave and walk up to him. ".... How are you feeling?"

I wince.

"..... Been better. Thank God I didn't land on my stomach..."


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

"I'm guessing that man was Asher? Any idea why he was being dragged away?"
I help her to her feet. "I'm so glad you're okay.."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 1, 2014)

"I'm feeling...fine." I smile.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

I grow oblivious to the situation when I spy my favorite brand of beer being sold at the bar. I take a stool next to-

_You've gotta be kidding me._

I attempt to move over, away from Cathy. I am very slow, and try not to attract her attention.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I frown. "Really? You surprised me yesterday..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"... No idea. Can you help me undo this?" I nod at my hands.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I take a sip of my drink when I notice Teddy sitting next to me. "What are you doing? We're in a public place. At least act normal in here."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 1, 2014)

"Yeah, well, I don't know what's going with that, I don't know why either...first time that's happened too..."


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I undo the binding on her hands.
"..I don't even know what to do anymore.." I say weakly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I sigh as I get thrown onto the curb outside the bar.

She stands over me and says, "Who the **** was that? Your _girlfriend_? I thought I told you last time that you're _mine_ now."

"Just stop this bull****. I know you think I killed your aunt but I swear to ****ing god, I didn't... just wait until Catherine comes back and we'll know."

"No. You took her and I'll take you. That's what you deserve. Besides, I hate Catherine. Why did Catherine get to spend more time with _her_ before she passed away...?"

"_She_ didn't die. She just left town... I've been trying to tell you that but-"

"Enough." She sighs. "I'll give you 2 days but I want an answer soon. Bye scum." She kicks me one time before walking off; leaving me lying on the sidewalk.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I reach up and touch his forehead.

".... Your temperature seems fine.."

I stroke my abdomen softly before kissing him on the cheek.

(( idfk ))


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

I sigh and sit back down next to Cathy. "Fine." 

I order a drink and yawn loudly. "So... any hobbies?" I make idle chitchat, hoping to make the situation less awkward. 

_Maybe if she could just prove she's not the same person as before... I could forgive her? No, no. That was a bad thought. I can't forgive her. She's basically a murderer._


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I barely notice her.
"That pathetic dirty manipulative _psychopath_.." I mutter. "She's going down.."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"... Scott..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"Not really." I take a sip of my drink. _I wonder what the **** that was all about... is *he* okay...?_


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

"What? She tried to hurt you. _She pointed a gun at you._"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

I get my drink and sip at it cautiously. "Uh... Do you come here often? ...Oh wait, you've never been to this town before, we're pirates." I internally facepalm.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Idiot, this is my hometown." I sigh longingly. _I wonder if my house... still looks the same..._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 1, 2014)

"Well, I dunno. I'll go get some more rest though."

(Gnight)


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I slowly stand back up and look down at my clothes. Better go to the employee's lounge to wash up... I walk back inside and walk past the bar area to the employee's lounge.

I change into a fresh uniform and examine myself in the mirror. _Not too many visible scratches... I should be okay._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

"Oh, so this is where you decided to run off and become a pirate?" I say, curiously. "Or is there some OTHER complicated story to that?" I start to get a little more comfortable, and smile slightly. _Maybe it's the alcohol..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I bite my lip and look into the distance. "You could say that..."

Feeling more comfortable, I walk back to the bar area and take my place at the station. I walk over to Faye and another guy and ask, "Would either of you like another drink?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

Beary said:


> "What? She tried to hurt you. _She pointed a gun at you._"



I nod slowly. "I know..." My voice is shaky.


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I pull her into a hug.
"You're okay."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> "Well, I dunno. I'll go get some more rest though."
> 
> (Gnight)



I wave. "Later."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hesitantly wrap my arms around him. "I was so scared..." 

I bury my face into his chest.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

"Yeah, thanks. I'll take one for myself, and another for Cath-" I cough. "Sorry. One for Faye as well. On me."


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

"Let's find Teddy and Faye so they don't end up killing each other."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I watch the two; growing interested. _Did he... almost say what I thought he was going to say...? No. I must be hearing things._

I smirk slightly. "Thanks, _Teddy_."

I expertly make their two drinks and give it to them. "There. You go." I pick up my cloth and start to absently clean at a spot on the counter.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Let's find Teddy and Faye so they don't end up killing each other."



I release Scott and rub my eyes.

"Yeah..." I mumble.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

"So, Faye." I say, sipping my drink. "Whereabouts did you live in this t- GOOD GOD THAT'S POWERFUL STUFF!" I blink a few times. "Wow, man, remind me to tip you extra at the end of the night." I regain my composure and nod politely to the bartender.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I laugh politely. "No problem."

I sip lightly at my drink; my eyes widening at the flavor. _Wow... I never thought he would be a bartender... I remember he wanted to be a doctor... I wonder what happened..._


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I guide Ari over to where Teddy and Faye are sitting.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I sit down and look up at Scott.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

"So anyway, Faye... Were you saying something before about why you ran away to be a pirate?" I assume the bartender is not listening.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"Teddy, I don't want to talk about it..." _Not here... not when *he's* listening..._

I take a deep breath and ask, "Catherine... is that you...?"

I look down at my lap and stay quiet.


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

"You need anything?" I say to Ari.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

".... Water. Can't have much else, can I?" I smile weakly and glance at Faye.


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

"Can we get some water?" I say to the bartender.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"Sure." I turn around and quickly fill a glass with ice and water. I hand the glass to the man then look over at "Faye" again. "I'm waiting... are you or are you not Catherine?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

Noticing that Faye went silent, I speak up. "I don't know, I thiiiiiiiink she's Catherine, but she only ever wants to be called Faye, so I'm confused about this whole name-change thing she did, I'm not even sure if it was legal..."


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I hand the glass to Aria and glance worriedly at Faye and Asher.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I glare at Teddy.

I reply solemnly. "Oh... I see..." _Guess she's changed..._ I say to the man, "Well, thank you for telling me." _At least now, I can move on... she's safe... that's all I ever cared about after she left..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I take a sip of my water. "Teddy, be quiet."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

I look around at Aria and Faye. _What? You can't just not answer somebody..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

"...." I set my water down. "Well, if we're going to go about this in a blunt way, you may as well learn our names first. I'm Aria."

I kiss Scott on the cheek. "This is my lover Scott, and that's Teddy."

"Now that we have that out of the way, let's talk."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I nod at Aria. "Thanks."

I glance at "Faye". "Do you go by Catherine anymore or are you just Faye now?" I ask a bit too coldly.

I bite my lip. "I... I'm sorry."

"It's not your fault..." I glance over as someone finishes their drink and waves at me. "I have to do my job now. I hope you have a good life." I walk over and help the person.

I sigh.


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

I shake myself. _Was I staring into space..?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I sigh. 

_So much for a talk._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

_****..._

"Sorry..." 

_I know I hate her, but that was uncalled-for..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I glare at Teddy. "I ****ing hate you."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

"What else is new?" I sigh. "It was going to come out either way. Your silence was already screaming 'I AM CATHERINE'."


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I sigh. "Whatever... get me another drink. I'm not talking to _him_."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

"Alright." I get up and walk down the bar. "Another drink, please." I ask the bartender.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

"For you or for _her_?" I ask before turning my back and making another drink.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I watch their interactions with slight interest.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 1, 2014)

"What do you think? Another one of those, and I'd be plastered." I chuckle nervously.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

I silently hand him the drink. "I just hope... you make her happy..." _I wish I could've been the one to do that... She deserves to be happy..._

(#Asher taking things out of context. lol )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 1, 2014)

I choke on my water.

_Oh, yeah, he's taking that wrong._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 2, 2014)

"You don't think we're *together*, do you?" I chuckle. "Faye hates my guts. If there's a way to make her happy, I'll be damned if I know it!"


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I laugh awkwardly. "Oh... I'm sorry... I must've misinterpreted that." I smirk. "But... if you want to know, I could tell you."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 2, 2014)

"Nah, that's fine." I say with a smile, before heading back and handing the drink to Faye. 

_That was... interesting. That guy seems a little 'off'..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Seeya, I have to sleep  Night, all!)

((Locks Teddy, Faye and Asher in a suspended state for two days))


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I smile as I watch him walk off. _If they're not together... what are they...?_

I grab the drink from Teddy. "Thanks." I jokingly say, "After this drink, I'll be seeing everyone in an... _interesting_ light; especially you." I wink.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 2, 2014)

I yawn and start to open my eyes. I feel aches and pains all over my body. _Ugh..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I glance down at the boy. "I just realized something..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 2, 2014)

"Huh?" _He is crushing me again..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I chuckle vivaciously. "I don't know your name... how impolite of me."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I stare out at the sea.

".... Wonder what it feels like to sink." I mumble.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 2, 2014)

"Well, maybe I won't tell you." I say childishly and stick my tongue out.


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

"Well, that wouldn't be so fair of you..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 2, 2014)

"Fair?! This entire thing hasn't been exactly _fair_." I comment then blush. "M-my name is Kyon."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I slowly make my way to the beach.

_Such a pretty day..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

"Was that so _hard_?" I laugh.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 2, 2014)

"Well you are the one who acts *hard.....* OH GOD, NOT IN THAT WAY, I DIDNT MEAN IT!"


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

"Oh? Tell me more." I reply smugly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I begin stripping as I enter the water.

"Yeah, definitely beautiful."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 2, 2014)

"Shut up! Are you trying to crush me? You feel like a rock ontop." I snarl, then realise my innuendo. "Oh god."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I dive under the water.

_Let's see how far I can get..._

I keep my eyes open as I swim.

_.... Beautiful. I've missed this._


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

"Maybe I like being on top." I reply with a flirty wink.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 2, 2014)

"Pffffft, I'm better."


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I laugh. "In your dreams."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

_.... I wonder what she felt as she drowned._

I surface, gasping for air. 

"I need to stop with negative thoughts..." I mumble, holding my head.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 2, 2014)

_Well... I do dream- Wait what?!_ I use all my might to try and reverse him so I'm ontop, but he is so heavy. "Urk!"


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I laugh at his attempt.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 2, 2014)

I flop back down and try to catch my breath. "Stupid..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I cast a glance at the shore. ".... Damn. I'm really far..."

I dive down again. 

_.... Just a little more time in these reefs. Just a little._


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I smirk. "Nice effort but next time, use your brain a bit more before trying something like that again."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 2, 2014)

I push my glasses up and sigh. "Whatever." (Steal his glasses XD)


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I reach out and grab his glasses; slowly inspecting them. "What a nice pair of glasses you have. It'd be a shame if anything were to happen to them." I smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

_.... Guess I'll have to go back to Japan eventually, maybe they haven't replaced me yet._

I smile as a fish darts past me. 

_Staying doesn't sound so bad either. The seas are a nice place._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 2, 2014)

Unable to see I wail my arms around and panic. "N-n-no, please, not my glasses, I can't see a thing!"


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

An idea begins to formulate in my head. "Why don't we play a game _without_ your glasses?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I surface for air once again.

".... I should go back to the ship."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 2, 2014)

"B-But, I c-can't s-s-see!" I panic, wriggling around and flapping my arms.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I begin the swim back to shore.

_... I wonder how the family is doing._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I quickly put the outer cover on and run back to the ship.

"Ugh...."

After boarding, I begin my walk to the Medical Bay.

(( Just the outer covering. No obi or all that jazz  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I yawn and fall asleep on one of the beds.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I rub my eyes as I wake up. ".... Huh...?"

I glance at the dried salt on my skin. "... Oh."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 2, 2014)

I head back thru the hallway and I hear something in the medical bay. I open the door. "Hi."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I wave, not noticing my appearance.

"Hey."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 2, 2014)

"What's up?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I sit up. ".... Not much, just woke up."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> I smile as I watch him walk off. _If they're not together... what are they...?_
> 
> I grab the drink from Teddy. "Thanks." I jokingly say, "After this drink, I'll be seeing everyone in an... _interesting_ light; especially you." I wink.



"What, after *this* drink?" I chuckle. "You need to work on your alcohol tolerance." I sit down beside her and smile as I continue sipping at my own drink.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 2, 2014)

"So you were taking a nap? Did I disturb you?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I shake my head. ".... I woke up before you came."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 2, 2014)

"Ah, I see." I smile. "Um...can I tell you something? This probably sounds ridiculous..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I tilt my head. ".... What's up?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 2, 2014)

"I...I like you. As in like you like you."

(inb4thisgoeswayoffandicri)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

My eyes widen. "O— Oh..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "What, after *this* drink?" I chuckle. "You need to work on your alcohol tolerance." I sit down beside her and smile as I continue sipping at my own drink.



"Maybe you can teach me." I smirk and take my first sip.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 2, 2014)

"Yeah...I don't...know, what else to say, I've never really done something like this..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 2, 2014)

"Well, how much water did you drink today?" I ask, starting to consider the necessary factors. "And I'll also need to know your blood pressure and your daily Calorie intake..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I bite my lip and stand up.

_.... He probably just has a cold or something, right?_

I reach up and touch his forehead.

_Nope. Feels fine._


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I place my half-finished cup on the counter. I slur out, "Silly Teddy. I didn't mean _that_ way."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I glance at Teddy.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 2, 2014)

_This is really awkward..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I walk over to Aria. "Sorry about that."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 2, 2014)

"Jeez, Faye. You should slow down with that drink. We're in a public place, try to act normal." I smirk.


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I pout. "**** you." I take another long swig of the drink.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I look up from my water. ".... You probably have a few questions, right?" I smile weakly.

"..... Are you absolutely 100% sure that you like _me_?"

I bite my lip.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 2, 2014)

"Um...yeah...heh. I'm usually gonna lie about this stuff, but I really like you."


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I bite my lip. "... yeah... I was actually hoping to borrow Faye... you remember that girl earlier with the two guards?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 2, 2014)

"Or... keep drinking." I say. "So, why did you leave this town in the first place? It seems pretty nice."


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

"My mom. I hated her so much. She was a ****ing *****."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

"O— Oh...." I say, flustered.

_.... I should just brush him off, it's better that way. 
... But he's so different from Itsuki... much more.... mellow._

I look up at him, my face red. "Ah—..... Why don't we get to know each other better first..?"

"You're a really nice person, and you're really nice to be around," I assure him. "... but I feel like I know so little about you..."


- - - Post Merge - - -

I grimace. ".... Yeah. ****ing *****.... Who the hell treats a pregnant woman that way?!"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 2, 2014)

"Well, I think I'll be okay with that too..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

"Yeah... she's... um... Catherine's cousin... She thinks I killed Catherine's mother and I could use some help convincing her otherwise..." _Although I didn't kill her, I did play a role in her disappearance... a major role..._ I sigh.


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

"I second what Ari said." I say drowsily from my seat.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 2, 2014)

"Oh..." I say. I take a long sip of my own drink, and finish it off. "Do you have any other family here?" I ask curiously.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. ".... Would've been good if you killed her."

I remove my bandages, revealing my scars.

_Pretty, but sad at the same time._

"She was a real *****. I'll see what I can do, but Faye's story will probably sway her better than mine."


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

"Not really." I finish my drink as well.


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

I pull down my shirt a little, displaying a flame-shaped scar.
"Holly sadly deserved to die."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I smile softly.

"Oh... Right..." I clutch my head. "Can't believe I forgot..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

"Wait... you _met_ her?" I look at her scars. "Oh, god... I'm so sorry... That's awful."

"I just don't know if I will be able to convince Catherine to help... And I'm not the type of person to kill. Every person has a family. No matter how bad they are. Someone _will_ miss them. I just can't bring myself to kill..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I take a sip of my water. "Shouldn't be too hard. You like her, she likes you."

".... No human deserves to die."


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I laugh. "You make it sound _so_ easy..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 2, 2014)

"Do you want another?" I ask, changing the subject. "Do you think you can handle it?" I add jokingly.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 2, 2014)

"What?" I say, a bit confused.


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I wink flirtatiously. "I can _try_."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I glance down at my Kimono.

".... I need to change. That's what I was forgetting." I frown. "... Wonder where everything else went...."

(( like I said she only has the outer cover on ok
nothing under it
no Obi either ))


----------



## toxapex (Oct 2, 2014)

_I'm not sure I like where this is going..._

"I'll be right back. Try not to... fall off of the stool or anything while I'm gone." With a smile, I walk back over to Asher, who is serving Aria and Scott. "Excuse me? Two more of those drinks you make so well, please."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

".... Love _is_ easy, in theory. Besides, it's not like you had to wait seven years before you found your lover again."

My eyes widen. "Oh, ****. I completely forgot how long Faye'd been gone." I smile weakly. "Sorry."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 2, 2014)

"Oh...um, okay..."

(420 blaze it)


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I smirk as Teddy walks off.

I laugh weakly. "It's okay."

I glance at Teddy. "Are you _sure_ about that?" I turn around and start making two drinks while waiting for an answer.


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

"I'm still sorry about that.." I mumble.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 2, 2014)

"Yeah, I'm sure." I smile confidently. _If she can't finish it, I'll just have the rest of hers!_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I grab a change of clothes. "Gimme a sec."

I quickly change in the bathroom.

- - - Post Merge - - -

".... I told you, you shouldn't be. Besides, it's a fun story to tell." I smile and pull him into a kiss.


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I hand Teddy the two drinks. "Just... make sure she doesn't pass out... Catherine's never been good with alcohol."


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

I smile against the kiss, then break away.
"I have a headache. Sorry if I get disoriented.."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I bite my lip. "... Should we go..? There's no point in staying if you aren't feeling well."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I yawn quietly as I exit. 

_This nightgown is a lot less heavy._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 2, 2014)

I wince at the name 'Catherine'.

"Thanks, I'll try." I walk over to Faye and sit down, taking the first sip of my drink as I hand Faye her own.


----------



## Myst (Oct 2, 2014)

I pass out and fall off my stool.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 2, 2014)

"****..." I mutter. I pick up Faye and look around. 

"Eh." I carry her out of the bar and towards the ship.


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

"I'm fine. If you're having a good time, I'll try my best to as well."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

"You idiot..." I murmur as I kiss him on the cheek. "I'm not going to enjoy myself if you're not feeling well." I stand up and hold out my hand. "Shall we go?"

(( Aria isn't wearing the bandages anymore bc gurl gotta be proud of dem scars ))


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

I take her hand and stand up.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I hum as I walk back to the ship with Scott.


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

"What song is that?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

(( 



))

I glance over to Scott. "_It's Love, Isn't it?_"


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

"..Never heard of it." I shrug, and open the door to the cabin.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

"...." I silently walk inside.


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

I flop down on the bed.
( #SmoothScott )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I begin stripping slowly.

_.... Never imagined myself getting scarred._

I touch my arm hesitantly.

_.... Like a forced tattoo._


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

"I'm sorry you had to come back with me." I say with my eyes closed.
"You seemed to be enjoying yourself."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

I shrug. "I can see Asher later to make plans. You're more important."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 2, 2014)

"So...heh, what now?"

(Bbl)


----------



## toxapex (Oct 2, 2014)

I reach the ship and delicately lay Faye down on a bed in the girls' dorm. Being awfully tired myself, I flop down beside her on the bed and fall asleep.


----------



## Beary (Oct 2, 2014)

I groan.
"Feels like little people are inside my skull bashing away with hammers...stupid headache."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 2, 2014)

(( Partial stripping. Like down to her corset/underwear ))

I frown and approach Scott slowly. 

_...?_

I touch his forehead, worried.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> "So...heh, what now?"
> 
> (Bbl)



I count off a list of options.

".... We could go into the town, go for a swim, or sleep. Whichever you prefer."


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

I lock up the bar for the night and walk outside into the cold, night air. _Time to walk home..._

I start the slow walk home. _That... was terrible... I really need to think things over before I make my next move... I need to be careful._

I walk into my house and head straight for bed; feeling the day's full effects as I fall fast asleep.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

I walk around the ship and find Aikiko. I smile happly and jump over to her. "Heyyyy~"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I need Miiiiitchh)


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "B-But, I c-can't s-s-see!" I panic, wriggling around and flapping my arms.



"That's why it'll be a _fun_ game." I smirk.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

I frown at him. "What is this _game_ then?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

"I'll let you figure that out. You're a smart kid, aren't you?" I laugh.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

I panic when I realise. "B-b-but I can't even see! How am I even meant to... You know."


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

"Figure it out. Now's your chance. Impress me with _your_ knowledge." I chuckle.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

I sigh and pant out of fear that I can't see. I start to 'show him what I have learned'. (lmfao)


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

~Fades to Cyan~


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

~Fades scene... Again...~


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I glance from Taylor to Itsuki.

"...Hi." I give a small smile.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

"Sooooooo... What's up?" I ask cheerfully.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

(( dat color doe ))

"... Not much, I was just deciding what to do. Another swim sounds nice."

I yawn and stretch.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

"W-Want me to come with?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I smile. "Sure. C'mon." I grab his hand. "Taylor, feel free to follow."

(( I know Steve isn't on but it feels awkward to ignore Taylor tbh ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

I blush as she grabs my hand. "Okay, lets go!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I walk to the beach.

_... Pretty._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

"Woooooahhh, it's really cool out here!" I fold my arms and giggle.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

"... Yeah."

I wade into the water and begin stripping.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

"Woahwoahwoahwoah, what are you doing?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I glance back at him. ".... Going for a swim."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 3, 2014)

_Maybe I should go back to the last port to find Kyon? I could probably find myself a boat, even a lifeboat would do, right?_ Out in the town that we're docked at, I decide to look around, in the hopes of finding a somewhat decent boat that I could hijack.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

I blush. "Oh, naked?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I shrug. "It's more relaxing this way."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 3, 2014)

I walk around the port, looking at the smaller boats. _I could just take one of those, there's no one on any of them..._ I approach one of the boats, away from most of the others, and climb onto it. _Hopefully this isn't too hard to handle..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

"D-D-Do I strip too?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 3, 2014)

I set off in the boat, back in the direction of the last port we were at, where we left Kyon behind. _Crap, I don't think I have a compass on me, in case I end up in the wrong direction... Oh, it doesn't matter, I'm sure I can manage using the sun if I have to..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

"... Only if you want to."

 "Of course, it'll be more fun if you come along." I purr.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> I set off in the boat, back in the direction of the last port we were at, where we left Kyon behind. _Crap, I don't think I have a compass on me, in case I end up in the wrong direction... Oh, it doesn't matter, I'm sure I can manage using the sun if I have to..._



(( gl Kuyo
try not to die ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

I start to strip my clothes off. "HELL YEAH!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 3, 2014)

(He's _fine_... until there's a storm and he fall  out of the boat and drowns)
I sail for a while in the boat I hijacked, using the sun's position in the sky to ensure I'm going in the correct direction.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I smirk and slip under the water.

_The reef looks beautiful no matter what time of day._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

I go into the water and star fish. "Yaaaaaaaaaaaay."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I glance back at him and continue swimming.

_.... Wonder how far I can go._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

"Tuturu~" I sing and float about.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 3, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I go into the water and star fish. "Yaaaaaaaaaaaay."



(You go into star fish?  XD)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I surface and stifle my laughter.

_He's cute._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

I splash my arms about. _She is really cute..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I dive down once again.

_.... Sparkly...? _

I reach my hand out as I swim further down.

_Almost there...._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile as I grab it.

_Now to go up..._

I begin my ascent, but wince when I feel a tug on my leg.

_Oh ****..._

I use my free hand to move the plants in an effort to free myself.

_It's no good.... _


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

I notice she is gone. "Huh?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I begin to struggle.

_Oh God...._

Darkness begins to dot my vision.

_****... I don't have much time...._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

I go underwater and see her. I swim over to save her. _Oh god!_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I glance over and see Itsuki.

_Thank God...._

I watch as he frees me.

_Thank God...._

I struggle to swim back up to the surface.

_... ****._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

I try and pull her up to the surface.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I gasp for air as we break the surface.

"... Thanks." I smile weakly. "I probably would've drowned if you weren't there."

I rub my temples. ".... We should get back to the ship."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

I nod. "Okay."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I swim back to shore and start getting dressed.

_Goddamnit._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 3, 2014)

I go back to the ship and fall asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I make my way back to the Medical Bay.

_****..._

I open my hand. 

_.... I shouldn't have done that._

I doze off on a bed.


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

( Is it the next day? )

( Also LAF JOIN CHAT ILY )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> I groan.
> "Feels like little people are inside my skull bashing away with hammers...stupid headache."





Lafiel said:


> (( Partial stripping. Like down to her corset/underwear ))
> 
> I frown and approach Scott slowly.
> 
> ...



(( there u go ))


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

I flinch away from her touch. "Ow.."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I bite my lip.

"..... You should go to sleep. You'll feel better in the morning."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"Aye.." I say drowsily, and fall asleep quickly.

( Timeskip?  )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I glance at Scott. _ I shouldn't disturb him..._

I fall asleep in a chair.


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

My dreams are rushed and jumbled.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

~ TIMESKIP ~


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

I wake up slightly feverish with my hands clenched around the blanket.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I mumble in my sleep.


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

I get out of the bed on shaky legs, but just end up falling onto the floor and hitting a small table.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

My eyes flutter open.

"... Scott?"

I run over to help him up.


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"Cr-crap.."
I prop myself up with my arm.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I kneel down and bite my lip.

"... You should get some more rest, I'll go get you something to eat."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up slowly.

".. Ugh.." I sit up. "I need a bath."

I glance down at the 'sparkly object'. ".... Can't believe I almost died for a damn ring. It's not even fancy."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

I nod slowly, and make my way back to the bed.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I give him a weak smile before quickly changing into a new dress.

_Damn. Still can't get over these scars._

I leave the cabin and head to the kitchen.


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

I get myself under the blankets and try to steady my inconsistent breathing.
I watch the ceiling with half-closed lids.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 3, 2014)

I wake up and realize I fell asleep next to Faye. _Man, I must've been pretty tired. But she'll probably be a ***** about this if she wakes up... Now if I can just..._ 

I get up off of the bed and tiptoe toward the door slowly, but I step on a creaky board, causing a loud noise.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I grab a bowl of broth.

"Steady..." I begin the walk back.


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

I quickly open my eyes and frown at Teddy. "..."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

I start seeing strange lights floating about.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I open the door slowly. ".... How are you holding up?" I ask softly.

I groan and walk into the hallway.

"Bath..."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"Why are..there lights?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I stroke his cheek.

"... You're just coming down with something." I smile weakly. "Come on, time to eat."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

I see one of the lights come near my face.
"Nnngghh..!"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 3, 2014)

"_****_," I mutter, and check to see if Faye is awake. I see her frowning at me. 

"Uh, oh! Hi! I was just... uh... checking up on you. I woke up earlier, in another room, and I thought I would stop in and see how you were holding up!"


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "You owe me. I lost a _very_ good friend last night because of your actions."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

"... I'm going to go pull the curtains."

I stand up and head towards the windows. I pull the curtains out, effectively shutting out most light.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I step inside the bathroom and sigh.

I settle down in a tub of lukewarm water.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 3, 2014)

"What? You can't be talking about that bartender still, can you? I'd say the fact that you left for five years in the first place was the real killer in that friendship." I lean back against the wall.


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

I sigh. "I had my reasons to leave." 

I repeat slowly, "You. Owe. Me."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 3, 2014)

"Owe you what? I have nothing to give, since you took it all." I shrug.


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

I smirk. "Figure something out."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I accidentally enter the wrong door, and I see...Akiko? That was her name, I think (I think she introduced herself to me). "Oh...sorry, haha..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

".... Hi.." I give a small wave, my face red.

_.... Why the hell is he barging into the bathroom?!_

(( >Says he likes her romantically
>Doesn't know her name ))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ".... Hi.." I give a small wave, my face red.
> 
> _.... Why the hell is he barging into the bathroom?!_
> 
> ...


(>Steve's RPing in a nutshell)

"Erm...sorry if I see, perverted. Didn't mean to do that. Bai." I shut the door. _What the fu*k am I doing?!_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I frown. "The hell was up with that?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 3, 2014)

"Well, there's really nothing. Do you want my pocket change? My booze? The ****ing clothes off my back?" I fold my arms and let out an exasperated sigh, staring at the ceiling.


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

"What do _you_ think I want, idiot?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"They're gone.."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

"..."

I grab the bowl. "C'mon, Scott. Time to eat."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"...huh?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

"...  The broth'll make you better, Scott."

(( MADDY DID YOU SEE MY IDEA ))


----------



## toxapex (Oct 3, 2014)

"I don't know." I admit. "I don't know your likes or dislikes, and apparently that bartender is the only one who knows how to make you happy. He said so himself... kinda creepy."


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "He was joking. Can't take a joke? Well, I want a nice drink and a fun day. Think you can handle that?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"...Who's Scott?"

( Good enough? ;D )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> "...Who's Scott?"
> 
> ( Good enough? ;D )



(( he should call her Ari and ask what happened after they eloped 
she's like: uh... we didn't))

I frown. ".... Scott, are you okay?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"Ari..what happened..? After..we left?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 3, 2014)

"Well, I can definitely do the 'drink' part, but you're gonna have to help me out with what you consider 'fun'."


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

"The drink part will help with that." I smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Ari..what happened..? After..we left?"



"... Scott...? What d'you mean by that? You *know* what happened..."

I touch my abdomen.

(( Nice time for him to notice the scars on himself and her  ))


----------



## toxapex (Oct 3, 2014)

"Okay. I'll go get some drinks. Stay here." I dash out of the room and, rather than going to the cellar immediately, I run down to the dock and sprint toward the bar. _I need to know what she likes. That guy better not have been lying..._ I almost trip over when I sprint by him at the dock. 

"You!" I say. "You said you know how to make Faye happy. HOW?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

"Who's Fa- Oh, you mean Catherine, do you? Well, why do you care all of a sudden? I thought you two hated each other."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

I notice the scars on her face.
"..Tattoos?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I touch my face.

".... What..? Scott, you were_ there _when she did this to me...." I bite my lip. ".... How much do you remember..?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

I close my eyes.
"...Head hurts. Don't you remember the necklace? Shiny.."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

"Yeah, Scott, I do."

I smile weakly. "You have yours and I have mine."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"Yesterday..Father kicked me out. You were nice..blue dress.."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 3, 2014)

"Well, I have a debt to pay, and I wanna pay it right. So just... what does Faye like?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

"Hold up. A debt? Why? What did she do now?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I stoke his face. ".... But everything's alright now, alright? It's just you, me, the crew, the baby and the open seas."

_... Seven years.
Seven damn years._


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"Lights are back.."
My eyelids flutter and I sink into the bed.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 3, 2014)

"She... well, I... uh... that's not important. The point is, I need to get her some alcohol and a day of fun. Do you have access to either of those things?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

I smirk. "She's definitely become a... _wild_ one... I'll help you out if you help me with something in return."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I sigh. "... I left some medicine in a drawer somewhere..." I mumble.

I begin rifling through the drawers.


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

I blink again and groan.
"W-What the hell?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I glance at Scott.

"... You alright now?"

I smile when I see a brown packet. "There it is..."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"Everything was hazy.."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I smile weakly. "... You had me worried for a bit."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"What did I do?" I rub my eyes.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

".... You were Ali again." I pour a glass of water and blend the mixture in.


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"Is that why I feel like crap?" I mutter.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 3, 2014)

I sigh. "Another debt? What do you need me to do?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

"I need you to bring Faye over to my house tomorrow. I have to tell her something."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

"... Nope. Your cold is probably why."

I shrug. "It was one hell of a memory lane. Wonder what happened to the blue dress that I wore that day..."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"You wore a blue dress?" I look confusedly at her.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

"... Yeah." I frown. "Don't you remember...? You just mentioned it."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"I don't..remember.."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 3, 2014)

"Oh... yeah, whatever. Sure. Just tell me."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

"..... Alright then." I hand him the glass. "It's not like it was a big deal anyway."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

"This stuff smells bad.." I grimace.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I sit down on the edge of the bed. "Tough nubs. I can't kiss you _or_ sleep with you until you get better, it'd be hell for the baby if I caught a cold. And believe me, it's not easy to resist kissing you..."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

I drink the mixture and cough. "Ick..hopefully this stuff works then."


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Oh... yeah, whatever. Sure. Just tell me."



"Well... she's a fragile little flower at times... the best way to make her happy is to show her love and comfort." I laugh. "I doubt you can do that."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

"Hopefully."


----------



## Beary (Oct 3, 2014)

I yawn, and my eyes close.
I'm asleep in a wink.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 3, 2014)

I pat his head before returning to my chair.

I doze off.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

"What do you mean I can't do that?!" I say angrily. "I'll go to her right now, in fact, and kill 'er with kindness!" I storm off. 

After stopping by the cellar for five bottles of wine, I return to Faye's room. "Sorry I took so long. Couldn't find the right kind at first." I set the bottles on the floor.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

"Good luck!" I laugh to myself as he walks off. _He'll need all the luck he can get..._

"No problem." I smirk at him.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

I sit down the bed beside her. "So, yeah... uh... drink up." I hand her a bottle, then pat her lightly and awkwardly on the back.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I grab the bottle from him and crack it open. 

I start to sip at it, smirking as I do so.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

"So... um..." _How do you be 'comforting'?_ "You have really pretty eyes." _Wait, no, that's... the wrong thing._


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I glance at him, growing confused. "_Thanks_?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

_Damn... Uh..._ "I mean... I admire how strong you are. Even considering what you've done in the past, I have to hand it to you, your willpower is amazing. You're able to pick yourself back up again, no matter how often you get knocked down." I smile. _Yeah, that sounded good... Wait, did I actually mean that?"_


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I glance at him confused. "What's going on? Have you been speaking to Asher or something?" I laugh and continue to drink.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

I hang my head. "Yeah... he told me that I wouldn't be able to be comforting... and I guess he was right." I shrug.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I laugh. "Why were you trying to be comforting?" I finish my first bottle easily.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

"I dunno..." I say, rubbing the back of my neck nervously. "He said you were like a delicate flower or something, and... I kinda wanted to prove I could be comforting..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

My eyes widen. "Oh, god... did he _really_ say that? What else did he say?" I cover my face with my hands.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

"He said you need love and comfort." I say, recalling my conversation with Asher. "...Which is why I'm giving you the most loving and comforting alcohol there is: wine." I chuckle.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

"Asher's weird..." I sigh. "That's what I liked about him..." I place my empty bottle on the bed.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

I hand her another bottle, frowning. _She seemed to 'like' him an awful lot for just a friend..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I take the bottle from him. "What's wrong? Weather got you down?" I crack open the bottle and start to drink. _Mmm... That hits the spot..._ I involuntarily moan in pleasure.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

I hear Faye moan while drinking the wine, and barely stop myself from growing 'excited'. I put my hand on Faye's shoulder 'comfortingly'.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I finish half the bottle when I fall backwards onto the bed; causing some of the liquid to spill onto my chest.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

I notice Faye's situation. "Oh, damn... want me to get a cloth or something to clean you off...?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I smirk. "I'm fine." I start to take my shirt off; not caring if he sees anything.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

"Whoa, wai-..." I begin to stare at Faye's chest as she takes her shirt off.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I toss my shirt onto the ground and smirk. "Still confused what _fun_ is?" I wink suggestively.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

Knowing that I'm doing something wrong, I grow unable to resist my urges. I grab Faye and kiss her, tasting the wine on her lips... 

~FAYEDS TO BLACK BECAUSE I GOTTA SLEEP~


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I smirk and deepen the kiss.

~Fades to Black~


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

(( o ****
uh
Akiko's been in the bath for awhile ))

I dry myself off, change, and head back to the Medical Bay.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 4, 2014)

I sit in my room on the ship, not really caring anymore.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

I hold up the ring.

".... Just a simple gold band."


----------



## Beary (Oct 4, 2014)

I wake up again feeling much more rested then before.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

I wake up slowly and stifle a yawn.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I climb off my pet and leave him in my office. _I need to take a shower..._

I walk into my bathroom and turn on the shower.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 4, 2014)

......._He didn't even give me my glasses back....._ I get up and stumble around, unable to see.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I step inside the shower and close the door behind me. _We need to go to the next port... Holly would find it weak of us to stay here too long... Especially since that other crew left..._ I scowl. _I swear *when* I find them, I will kill them all. One by one._


----------



## Beary (Oct 4, 2014)

I cough.

_Damn, that medicine did work.._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

I glance over to Scott. "How are you feeling?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 4, 2014)

"Much better."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

I smile. ".... Guess I can do this, then."

I approach Scott and kiss him on the lips.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I get dressed and walk onto deck. I shout to the others, "Get ready for departure!"

"Aye Aye, Captain!"

Within minutes, the ship starts to depart while I sit waiting on the main deck. _Soon, I'll have my revenge..._ I smirk devilishly while watching the ocean.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 4, 2014)

I wander around naked, still trying to find my glasses. _WHERE ARE THEY?!_


----------



## Beary (Oct 4, 2014)

I deepen the kiss. rolleyes: )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

I moan.

_.... Life without him... I don't even want to remember those years.._

(( idk suggest a ~ date ~ finally?  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

My eyes widen and I slowly break the kiss.

_Damn. I forgot._

"... Scott, we need go to find Holly's box."


----------



## Beary (Oct 4, 2014)

"We might need a first date." I mumble. "We haven't had one yet."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

I smile and touch my forehead to his. ".... That'd be nice. How about we go on one after we sort things out with Faye?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 4, 2014)

"Aye." 
I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

I stroke his face softly. "... I'll be right back. There's muffins and water on your desk if you're hungry; just... try not to strain yourself."

I walk into the hallway.


----------



## Beary (Oct 4, 2014)

I take a muffin and bite into it.
_Gingerbread..mmmm.._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

I frown when I hear noises.

_...? The hell is going on in there?_

I knock on the door.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

I hear a knock on the door. I take my mouth off of Faye and yell, "Occupied!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

My eyes widen.

_O— Oh... _

".... Teddy? Is Faye with you?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

"Uh- UH! I..." I try to think for a second. "N-no?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

".... Then who are you with?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

"Uhn... Umh... Hand! Nobody!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

"So you're in the_ female's_ dorm, jerking off, alone."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I hold up the ring.
> 
> ".... Just a simple gold band."



I read the engraving.

"Wonder why someone threw it away."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

"Rrrng... Y-yeah... Yeah!" I say, slightly out-of-breath. (rolleyes)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

"Teddy, I'm going to be frank with you. There's no way in hell I'm believing that. Who are you with?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I sigh. _Why did she have to come now...?_


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

I ignore her and 'get back to work' on Faye.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

"Teddy so help me I will open this goddamn door. Are you with Faye or not?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

"Urrrng... F-fine, I'm- Augh! -with Faye! Now get away!"


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I involuntarily moan out in pleasure.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

".... Faye, I need to talk to you when you're done."


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I shout, "Go away!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

"Only if you agree to the meeting."


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I ignore her and continue; purposely making as much noise as possible.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

"Faye, say yes and I'll leave. That's all you need to do."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

"Just... Ahhhhh... Settle it later! Ungh! Go away!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

"Fine."

I sigh.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

After a quick lunch, I walk to the bar in preparation of my night shift.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

"..... Although, I think Asher would personally love to hear about this."


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I pause and shout, "You _wouldn't_..." I glare at the door.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

"... Say yes to the meeting and I won't."


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

I bite my lip and glance at Teddy; pleading for help.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

Not realizing that Faye had stopped, I continue the intimacy and let out a pleasured moan.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

".... Faye, it's your choice. Yes to the meeting, or no."


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

_Screw her..._ I release a moan and continue.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

"... Alright then. Asher's probably at the bar right now, wonder how he'll react."


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

Sitting in the employee's lounge, I start to think about earlier. _I wonder if he told Cath- I mean, Faye... 

I hope she comes over tomorrow... maybe then this whole issue with her cousin will be resolved and I can finally move on..._ I sigh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stare off into the distance as the sun begins to dip down. _I wonder where that crew ended up going..._

(Side Note: Ship is sailing atm.)


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

"Screw Asher!" I say, then release a pleasured yell. "Get away, now!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 4, 2014)

I sigh. "Fine. I'm coming in then."

I grab the doorknob and twist it slowly.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

"WAIT WAIT NO!" I pull our clothes from the floor and use them to cover us.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"WELL I WOULDN'T BE DOING THIS IF YOU GUYS HAD PAID A LITTLE MORE ATTENTION TO THE CONVERSATION."


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I bite my lip and pout. "Is it _that_ important? Couldn't you hear we were busy?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... Yeah, it is. I need to talk to you about the box."


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

"I don't know anything about the box..." I glance at Teddy then back at Aria.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... If my suspicions are correct, it's somewhere near this port." I glance at the two.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

"What... box?" I ask, panting.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"Holly's box." I glance down at my arm.

_... The scars get me every time._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

"Who's Holly?" ((Yeah, he seriously does not know, he only saw her that one time she ran away with Faye XD))


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... Were you seriously like.... _not there _or something...? Y'know, mommy to Faye here."


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I bite my lip, and look down, tears threatening to spill.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

"Oh..." I say. "Why do you need her bo-" I notice that Faye looks away. "You... alright?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

"I'm _fine_." I say through clenched teeth.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

"You don't look fine..." I say, worried. "What happened with Holly?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I watch the two.

_Huh..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

My eyes widen as I notice the alcohol.

_Holy mother of batman..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I bite my lip and tell him about everything that happened with Holly since the night she tortured me.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

"Oh... wow... I'm sorry to hear that..." I don't know what else to say. "Um... I'm sorry for sleeping with you so much..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I smile sadly. "Thanks... It was a nice... distraction..." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... So.... that's.... a crapload of alcohol."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

"Well, if you want me to distract you more-" I start to move in on Faye when I hear Aria and remember that she's in the room. "Um... Well, it's a crapload if you can't handle your alcohol." I say proudly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I sigh sadly when he stops himself. _Damnit, Aria..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... Alright," I concede, "it was wrong of me to intrude. I apologize. Faye, I'll see you later..?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

"Eh..." I mumble, "Maybe..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

"Aria, if Faye doesn't want to meet up with you, stop trying to make her. Just leave her alone." I say, growing agitated at Aria.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I glare at Teddy. "Stay out of this."

"Since Teddy so eagerly disapproves of me leaving right now, I guess I'll stay."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

Growling angrily at Aria's words, I pretend to ignore her and roughly 'get back to work' with Faye. 

~Fayeds to Black~


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I moan out in pleasure. _Hopefully, she gets the message..._

~Fades to Black~


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I roll my eyes and walk out of the room, slamming the door behind me.

".... Ugh. My eyes cannot unsee that..."

I head back to the cabin.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

_.... I don't even know anymore.

Faye seemed really concerned when I mentioned Asher though, wonder why._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I read the engraving.
> 
> "Wonder why someone threw it away."



(( I can't sleep ; w ; ))

I set it down on the table. "... Does it even matter anymore..? Humans are fickle."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"How did it go?" I say as she walks in.

( LAF GET IN CHAT ; )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 5, 2014)

I roll on the floor.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

".... Badly. They were banging."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"..Oh...." 
I grimace.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I glance at the muffins. "Got your appetite back?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"Yes. And these are THE BEST MUFFINS. Ever."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I stifle my laughter. "Good to hear that."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"I'll be right as rain by tomorrow. But more importantly..when are you going to get ahold of Faye?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... I don't know. Hopefully, by tonight. I would've pushed for a set meeting, but I wasn't exactly in a _good_ position."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"Uh...yeah.."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

(( how the heckie am I supposed to respond ))

"... Guess we need to throw one of the rules out the window."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

I cough.
"Yeah, I'm pretty sure it was irrelevant anyways after we..you know."


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I watch the clock in between making drinks. _My shift should be over soon... not to mention, I'll have to lock up for the night._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... Yeah." I sit down on the bed.

"I could always talk to Asher, but it just feels.... _wrong_ to say things like that to him."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"Asher likes Faye, doesn't he?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"Yeah, probably. She likes him too."

I run my hand through my hair and sigh. "Goddamn separations always make things awkward."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"I understand that."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... What do we do now? They're not... _quiet_."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"We knock 'em out and separate them."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

My eyes widen.

".. Alright.. How do you want to go about this?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"..I didn't think that far ahead."
I grin sheepishly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"Pfft." I laugh softly. "You looked pretty badass there for a second."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"I don't look badass normally?" I frown. "Is it the curly hair?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I kiss his cheek.

"Nope, not the hair. You're just an overall nice guy, and that's exactly why I'm in love with you."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

I look at her, puzzled.
"Okay, so..we surprise them, and use a harmless method of making them lose consciousness? Is there like, a weak spot we can hit them?""


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... The head. You'll probably need to get them on the head."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"... Yeah, don't hit too hard. It might cause permanent damage."


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I lock the door to the bar after the last few customers walk out. _What a long day..._ I start walking home.


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"What could we use to hit them with..?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I decide to go and take a nap in the medical bay.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

(( i don't know Scott I don't know))

I list off objects to Scott.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> I decide to go and take a nap in the medical bay.





_Fickle. So very fickle._

I look up as Taylor enters the room.

"... Hi."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"..I think something metal would be a bad idea..maybe something wooden, without any sharp edges?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... A rolling pin?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"Sounds good to me. Don't use the one I use..please..I use that one for muffins."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 5, 2014)

"Oh! Um...hi..."

(BEARY DO YOU HAVE SM4SH)


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

( Nope. )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"What's up?" I turn around, hiding the ring behind me.

"... There should be one in storage next door."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"This needs to be done DELICATELY."
I stand and stumble.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... Whoa." I support Scott. "Are you sure that you're healthy enough? Maybe you should rest a bit more."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"I'm fiiiine. Just..stumbled in a invisible rock."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 5, 2014)

"Nothing much. You?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I think back on the ring.

".... Just figuring some things out."

I sigh. "C'mon Scott, we should sleep. You're in no health to do anything right now."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 5, 2014)

"Like what? I can help..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I take a deep breath and hold up the ring.

"I've been thinking about this."

(( Any awkward misunderstanding?  ))


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

I put on a straight face.
"I'm perfectly fine."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

".... Fine. Let's go, then."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I take a deep breath and hold up the ring.
> 
> "I've been thinking about this."
> 
> (( Any awkward misunderstanding?  ))



(I am so against this ship it's unreal XD)


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

I get the rolling pin.
"Would you like to do the honors?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I am so against this ship it's unreal XD)



(( GET ITSUKI IN THERE THEN D:< ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"... Scott, I'm the medic. It's my job to fix them, not hurt them."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"Dangit." I scowl.
"I hate seeing rolling pins damaged. Can you at least separate them before I bonk their heads?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 5, 2014)

"Thinking...about what?"

(I have an idea. I know CLS will reject it so I saying nothing.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( GET ITSUKI IN THERE THEN D:< ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "... Scott, I'm the medic. It's my job to fix them, not hurt them."



(FINE I WIIL)

I walk around the ship and find Akiko. "H-Hey."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

".... Just... _how_?"

I glance over to the door. "Oh, hey, Itsuki."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 5, 2014)

"Er... I have to talk to you about something..." I tell her with a blush.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Dangit." I scowl.
> "I hate seeing rolling pins damaged. Can you at least separate them before I bonk their heads?"



"... I can try."

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Er... I have to talk to you about something..." I tell her with a blush.



"What d'you need to tell me?"

I tilt my head.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Someone enters the room, and something tells me that something isn't right...of course I keep my mouth shut, I'd settle it with this guy later if I needed too.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 5, 2014)

I blush. "I-I know I sorta briefly said this before... But I really think I er...... Love you..."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 5, 2014)

_Oh it's fu*king on mate._ I give him a threatening stare.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 5, 2014)

I notice someone glaring, I give him a dumb happy smile. "Hey dude! I haven't met you before!" I giggle.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 5, 2014)

"Yeah, hi! How are ya!" _It's all fun and games until someone draws out a bayonet._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 5, 2014)

"Fine! Have you seen flying mint bunny anywhere? He is lost again, and my unicorn too."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I watch the two.

"... Itsuki, I'll talk to you later..." I sigh.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 5, 2014)

"I'm sorry sir, but I haven't. Are you sure they didn't hole themselves up in a barrel?" I say in a kind tone, and of course I was faking it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 5, 2014)

I nod at her. "Fine."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"Ready?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"As ready as I'll ever be."

"... So... Taylor, meet Itsuki; Itsuki, meet Taylor."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 5, 2014)

"Heeeeey~"


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"Let's go." I approach the door, rolling pin in hand.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I follow behind him quietly.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 5, 2014)

"Hi there."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 5, 2014)

(G2g)


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

I slowly open the door.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> "Hi there."



"..." I bite my lip.

_... Yup. This is actually happening._


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

I dash inside and bonk each of them hard on the head.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

My eyes widen.

_... That was... fast... 
Guess he's nimbler than I thought._


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I pass out cold.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

I give a gasp and pass out when I'm hit on the back of the head.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 5, 2014)

(Can I get un-IP Banned? I was joking lol, IP banning me was a bit too harsh haha.)


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"Uh..do we cover them up and separate them now..?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> (Can I get un-IP Banned? I was joking lol, IP banning me was a bit too harsh haha.)



( I was fed up. Wait until 4:15. 
And no, it wasn't harsh. It was what I had to do to keep my sanity. )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... Yup. I'll move Teddy to the Medical Bay. We can leave Faye here."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

I cover Faye with a blanket.
"...Eugh."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... Can you help me lift Teddy up?"

(( SHOW HER YOUR STRENGTH SCOTTY ))


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

I pick Teddy up and sling him over my shoulder. "Where to?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

_... Whoa. Didn't think he was strong enough to do *that*._

"The medical bay." I hold the door open for Scott.


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

I bring him over to the medical bay and lay him on the bed.
"Okay, maybe I shouldn't have done that." I mutter, teetering slightly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"C'mon, let's get you back into bed."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"Mmmmm." I go back to my cabin.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I follow Scott back to the cabin after grabbing a nightgown.


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"Those two don't even love each other, do they?" I mumble.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I close the door behind me.

"... Probably not."

I set the nightgown on a chair and begin stripping.


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

I change into my pajamas.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I quickly change and crawl into bed.


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

I sit on the bed.
"Hopefully Faye wakes up soon."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I yawn. "... Yeah, hopefully..."

I rub my eyes. "You aren't sleepy..?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"Not really."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... Night, Scott..." I say sleepily.

I doze off.


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

I pat her on the head and start letting my mind wander.

_I wonder where Mitchell is..?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

~ Timeskip I guess idk really ~


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I wake up alone and scream. _What the **** happened...? All I remember was being hit..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I jolt awake. 

"... What the hell..?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

I wake up in the medical bay. _What the ****?_

I hear a scream and start to run to the hallway door, but I quickly stop, realizing that I'm naked.


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

"That doesn't sound normal.."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I sit up slowly. "I wonder what's going on..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I get out of bed and quickly get dressed. _I have to get out of here. Everything is ****ing crazy right now._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

In need of clothes, I open the hall door slightly, yelling: "SCOTT! COME HERE!"


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I hear Teddy shout and quickly run towards the source of his voice.

I call out, "Teddy, are you okay? What did _they_ do to you?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sigh as I begin to work. _Another boring day... I wonder if *she's* coming over later._

(He's at his day job rn.)


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

"I'm fine, I think." I reply. "They knocked me out while we were doing it, and then they dropped me in here with no clothes..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

"They knocked me out too." I think for a moment and say, "We _need_ to get out of here. C'mon, I live in this city. We should go back to my old house!"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

"Alright, but... could you get me my clothes first?" I ask. "Unless, of course, you like what you see _that_ much."


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Just steal a bedsheet or something for now. I'm sure you can borrow some of Asher's clothes. He lives nearby."


----------



## Beary (Oct 5, 2014)

I ignore Teddy's plea.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

"Just a sec." I grab a bedsheet and run to the girls' dorm. I quickly throw on my clothes, which were lying across the floor and the bed. 

I walk out into the hallway. "Okay, then. Lead the way."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"C'mon."

I stand up and silently open the door.


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I smirk and lead him onto the main deck. _This is really happening. I'm finally leaving this goddamn crew._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

I follow Faye. "So, what was all of that about 'Holly's box' earlier?" I ask curiously, partly to break the silence.


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I shrug. "I don't know... sounded kinda creepy to me. Better if we leave _it_ alone." I reach the top of the stairs and feel the sun on my skin as I step onto the main deck.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I follow Faye and Teddy, taking care to stay quiet.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

"Uh, okay." I say, not really believing she's telling the whole truth. I climb down onto the dock. "Which way to your house?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

"Follow me. It's kind of a far walk."

I spot Faye, Teddy, and Aria and decide to call out to them. "Hey!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

My eyes widen at Asher.

_****._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

I follow Faye until I hear a voice, turning to see Asher. _This guy..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I walk up to the three. "Where are you all going to? Maybe I can help."

"**** off, Asher. We're going home."

"Oh... I see." _So this is what she's like now... Exactly like her mom... how sad. And I thought she was different..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 5, 2014)

"Don't you mean, 'Where are you both going to?' Because there's only two of-" 

I turn and see that Aria was following us. 

"...Oh."


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I follow his gaze as well. _Wow..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

I wave. 

"Hello." I greet them, my voice dangerously calm.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"Did you deliver my message?" I ask the man.

"Hi Aria!" I greet with a fakingly optimistic voice.

_...why the sudden mood change? I glance at Faye confused._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 6, 2014)

"Why are you stalking us, Aria?" I ask annoyedly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I turn and face Asher, and say coldly, "No, I didn't. But that doesn't matter since if you want to talk to Faye, you can just do it now."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

"I wouldn't call it _stalking_, per se. It's my job to take care of the crew, and you two have done quite a few _interesting_ things together."


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"Well, I can't tell her here." I say in a 'duh' tone.

"What _is_ it, Asher?" I reply, growing bored.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glare at Aria. "What's _that_ supposed to mean?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

I smile. "_Things._ Do we have a deal, Faye? Since you so kindly 'forgot' to answer last night."


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I glance at Aria confused. "Can someone please explain what's going on?"

I sigh. "A deal to what, exactly?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

"The meeting and the search for the box."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 6, 2014)

"It doesn't concern you, ye landlubber Asher."


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"I think it does. After all, I'd like a meeting with Faye as well. There are things happening that will affect all of us."

I sigh. "I guess so..." _I can't have him find out... it'll never end well..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "All of us? Is this about that *****?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I sadly smile. "Yeah... she wants to see Faye."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 6, 2014)

"Asher, whatever you need to say to Faye, you can say it to all of us, since it apparently affects us all so much."


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"It's not what _I_ have to say. It's what her cousin has to say."

"...my cousin...?" _It's been so long since we last spoke... What does she have to do with any of this?_


----------



## toxapex (Oct 6, 2014)

"Faye has a cousin?" _Is she hot?_


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"Unfortunately, I do... I haven't seen her in so long."

_I wonder if she knows how much of a ***** her cousin is..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

"..." 

_Damn. I'd kill her if I could._


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I sigh and twist around the ring on my finger.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Why don't we all go back to my house? I think I can sneak some time away from work."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 6, 2014)

"Why  don't we go to Faye's house? That place where we were all going until you stopped us to interrupt?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I ask bluntly, "Do you want a murderous ***** on our hands?"

_...huh? She... she was so innocent... he can't be talking about the same person... can he...?_


----------



## toxapex (Oct 6, 2014)

"No, but I don't see how we'll be any safer or more cohesive at your house than at Faye's. So let's go. Faye, which way to your house?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"She's meeting us at my house tonight." I reply coldly.

I point the way to my house.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 6, 2014)

"Well, I guess we're going to keep her waiting. C'mon, Faye." I say, starting in the direction that Faye pointed in.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I walk in front of Teddy and lead the way.

I glance at Aria. "Guess it's just us left. Any ideas?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

"... We can either follow them, or I'll see the ***** by myself."


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"Why don't I escort you back to the ship? It isn't exactly safe for you to get involved..."

After a long walk, I finally stop in front of my small, modest childhood home. "Here it is."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

"Fine, but promise me that you'll take me to Faye's house later."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 6, 2014)

"Looks nice." I say, giving the expected polite compliment.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"I'll come pick you up before my shift at the bar." I start walking with her back to the ship.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sigh. "It isn't much..." 

I suddenly grow excited. "Want to see my old room?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 6, 2014)

"Oh? Yeah, sure." I answer, wondering if the house is bigger on the inside.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I walk up to the front door and open it using my spare key. "Follow me."

I dash up the stairs and pause outside my room.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

I walk back to the ship quietly.

"... Thanks, Asher."


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"No problem." I wave goodbye then walk back to where I was needed for work. _This particular ship should be finished soon... I hope._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 6, 2014)

I follow Faye up the stairs and look at her when she pauses at the door. "Something wrong?" I say.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I open the door. "Nothing. I was waiting for you. This is my room." 

I walk inside and throw myself backwards onto the bed.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 6, 2014)

"Oh, wow." I look around, noticing how clean it seems. "You couldn't even tell it was abandoned for five years."


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I laugh and roll onto my stomach. "Yeah... so... what do you want to do?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

I walk back to the cabin and fall asleep.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 6, 2014)

"Well..." I sit down next to her on the bed. "We never finished what we started back on the ship..." I smile coyly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I smirk. "Sounds like a plan."

~Fades to Black~


----------



## toxapex (Oct 6, 2014)

I take off my jacket and grab her. 

~Fayeds to Black~


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 6, 2014)

I roll round... Again.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

I sigh and sit down on the bed. 

_I don't even know anymore..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 6, 2014)

I find Aikkio. "Hey..."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I approach her. "Everything alright? What's on your mind?" Then I see that other guy.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

"Hey..."

I glance up at Taylor. ".... A lot of things." I admit.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 6, 2014)

"Tell me about it. I've got time."

(here comes the awks)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

I sigh. "... It's about you two."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I sigh. "... It's about you two."


"'You two' being that other guy that I met earlier?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

I glance over at Itsuki.

"The 'other guy's' name is Itsuki."


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I finish for the day and walk over to where Scott's ship is. _I hope this all works out..._

(See him coming?)


----------



## Jawile (Oct 6, 2014)

I try my hand at some poetry.
"Life under the crate is a drag, man..." _No, no, no. That's lame._ I mumble.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

~ Aria wakes up and gets onto deck ~

I wave to Asher.

"Hey."


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I wave back. "Ready to go?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

"Yup."

I descend onto the docks.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"Alright. It's a long walk, is that okay with you?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

"Yup. A shorter walk would be preferred, but I'm not that far along yet, so it doesn't really matter." I shrug.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I nod and start walking in the direction of Faye's house. 

After a bit of walking, I break the silence. "What did you mean earlier by... _things_?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 6, 2014)

"Oh...well, does he...erm, like you?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

I shrug. "Things. An object that one cannot, need not or does not wish to give a specific name to."

"... Yeah. He's my, um, boyfriend." I say awkwardly.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 6, 2014)

"Oh...um...well this is rather...uh..." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I sigh. "I sort of understand but I wish you could tell me... it's okay..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

"... It's something Faye needs to say. No matter how much I threaten to spill, it's not right if I do."

"... Yeah." 

I bite my lip. "Damn. You two weren't supposed to meet this way."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 6, 2014)

"What?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

I take a deep breath.

"I— I was raised in a way that's different from your culture. Polygamy is widely accepted where I came from. I just—
I shouldn't have forgotten how different Europe is from Japan." I finish weakly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"Wait... you _threatened_ her...?" _Wow... is it *that* bad...?_


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 6, 2014)

_Should I tell Itsuki? What do I do? _"Well..." I begin slowly...


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

"... Holly said something about a box before her death. No matter what, I _have_ to find it."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look up at Taylor.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 6, 2014)

"Give me some time to think about it. I really...this is just awkward." I leave the room (goodnight)


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"Oh, I see... Can you keep a secret?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

I glance over to Asher, curious. "... Sure."

I sigh.

_.... I should just stay with Itsuki. It's what I know best.... It's just— easier, even if I like Taylor too. Goddamn polyamorous societies._


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "I'm kind of glad Faye's mother died... you should've seen how miserable Faye was when she was alive... It broke my heart..." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

"I kno that feel bro."

I nod slowly. "... Holly was certainly an... _interesting_ person."

"Faye still deeply cares about you, y'know." I blurt out. _****._


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I laugh. "_Still_ is a nice word... but she sees me as a friend." I smile at Aria.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

"_Friend_ is an interesting word, no?"

A glint comes into my eye. "How about I tell you a story?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"A story sounds wonderful. It'll help pass the time on this walk." I take note as the buildings start to become less and less frequent.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

I begin retelling the story of how I met Scott, starting from our very first meeting 7 years ago. I make sure to change all the names and leave out any events that hint too closely at who the characters really are.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"Wow... what happened after that...? Did they ever reunite?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

"... Yeah, they did. Years later, they met once again. Interested in knowing the rest?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"That would be nice but I don't want to impose." I smile politely.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

I shrug. "I'd never think of you as 'imposing'."

I start the second half of my story, once again taking care to change the names and certain events.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

I listen carefully; growing surprised as she continues on.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 6, 2014)

"... And that's it. That's the 'end' for now."


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

"Oh? Is this couple good friends of yours?" I ask curiously. "You make it sound so real as if you were there too."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"That's 'cause I _was_ there."

I laugh easily. " You could say that that was our love story. It's also the story of how I got pregnant." I touch my abdomen. "Pretty crazy."


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

My eyes widen. "Wait... that's _your_ story... wow... Sounds intense." 

I pause when we reach Faye's street. "We're almost there."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

".. Kay."


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I lead her to Faye's house and stop in front of the front door. "Standing here brings back so many memories..." I sigh and ring the doorbell.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 7, 2014)

I hear a ringing sound, and in my passion I don't recognize it as the doorbell. "Was... that... you?" I ask Faye between breaths.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I glance at him confused and pant out, "No?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 7, 2014)

"I guess... it was my imagination." I continue and let out a loud grunt.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"..." I stay silent.

_... Looks... quaint._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I frown. _...? _


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

"Did you hear that...? What's going on? Maybe we should check if the door's open?" I ask, concern lining my voice. _Oh, god... what if her cousin's in there...?_


----------



## toxapex (Oct 7, 2014)

I moan louder and scream out: "Yeah! Haha!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"Yeah, I guess so."

_...They better not be doing what I think they're doing._


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I try the door and to my surprise, it's open. 

I glance at Aria, fear in my eyes. _If Faye's cousin is hurting Faye right now, I swear I will kill her..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I give Asher a reassuring nod before walking in slowly. "... This is a nice place."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 7, 2014)

I get rougher with Faye and we fall off the bed and onto the floor. 

((They can hear the thump on the floor below btw ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I sigh. "Yeah... if only the memories from this place weren't so bad... the few times I was here was awful enough..." I recoil at the memory of coming over for dinner and seeing Faye's mother.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look up at the ceiling. _...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I glance up at the ceiling.

"... Looks like they're up there. I'll head up first." I quietly make my way up the stairs.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

"I'll come too." I follow a few feet behind her.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I pause in front of a door.

_Dear god, let's hope that I'm not correct._


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I stand a few feet away from her; holding my breath.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 7, 2014)

I let out a loud moan.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I hesitantly knock on the door.

_Get the goddamn hint because this is a *very *****ty situation right now._


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

_...?_


----------



## toxapex (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm grunting and moaning so loudly that I do not hear the knock at the door.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"... Asher, I'm going in first. Wait out here for me."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 7, 2014)

I start loudly screaming out Faye's name.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

_Goddamnit. _

I open the door, rush in, and quickly shut it behind me.

_If you don't look at it, it's not there._

"... So."


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I wait patiently outside for Aria trying to keep myself sane.

_...is what I think is happening actually happening...?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I barely catch a figure in my outer vision. 

I pause for a second; gasping for air. I ask, almost out of breath, "T-Teddy... is... is... something there?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"... Someone. Now ****ing do something because Prince Charming is outside."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 7, 2014)

"AAAAAaaaahhhhh... Whaaat?" I say, attempting to 'calm down' and physically recover.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I glance at Aria as if she had grown another head. _..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"Closet. Now. Go."


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I stumble towards my closet, glancing back every few steps.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I watch Faye. "Close the door. Stay quiet and everything'll be alright."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 7, 2014)

Exhausted from my 'workout' and confused by the sudden disturbance, I get a horrible headache and pass out. 

((Gn guys ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I walk inside my closet and close the door behind me.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I quickly open the window and throw a blanket over Teddy.

_... Let's hope this lie is better than it is in my head._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I take a deep breath and open the door slowly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I tap my foot; starting to grow a bit impatient.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I walk outside, shutting the door behind me.

"... Just Teddy doing some.... _things _to himself."


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I sigh. "Aria, I'm not stupid. I heard him calling out Faye's name. Tell me the _real_ story."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"... Asher, you don't want to know. Just— _trust me_."

I look up at him, my eyes pleading.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 7, 2014)

I keep rolling, waiting for Mitch.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

"Just tell me now before I get my heart broken again." I nervously play with the ring on my finger.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I glance down.

_Is that a chastity ring..? Oh god no._

"Asher, tell me exactly how you feel towards Faye. It's important."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 7, 2014)

(Someone go to the other RP and talk with Phyrra plz, I'm bored XD)


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I sigh. "I... loved her... The feelings never really left until we reunited this time... I felt as if she abandoned me... as if she hated me... I just want to be in her life again and for her to be happy..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I nod slowly. "... Well, the good thing is, she doesn't hate you."

I pat his head. "Come inside." I open the door.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I follow her inside.

Seeing as I was in my closet, I pick a cute light blue dress and put it on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Someone go to the other RP and talk with Phyrra plz, I'm bored XD)



(You can always send her to Flynn's quarters.  )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

(( LEAH THE **** DID YOU HANDLE YOUR CRAMPS IM DYING ))

I walk inside. ".... Find a place to sit, I guess."


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I nod and sit on the bench by the window. That's when I notice Teddy passed out. _...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"So.... questions..?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

"Where's Catherine? I mean, Faye. Where is she?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 7, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( LEAH THE **** DID YOU HANDLE YOUR CRAMPS IM DYING ))
> 
> I walk inside. ".... Find a place to sit, I guess."



(Apparently I feel asleep trying to block them out, paiiiin. >.< )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"... Guess. It's not that hard."

I yawn. "It's simply impossible to hide in minimalist furniture."


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I hear my name and walk out of the closet.

I look up as Faye walks out of her closet. _That dress... looks so familiar..._ I stare shocked at her.

"What? Do I have a stain?" I inspect my dress.

I take a deep breath. "You kept it..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"..."

I watch the two of them.

_I ship it._


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

"Oh." I realize what he means. "I guess I did..."

"Do you remember the look on your face when I gave it to you?"

"Yeah... I was so excited..."

I smile. "I remember seeing you light up every time we passed the store selling that and you saw it in the display... I knew I had to get it for you."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I smile at the two of them.

_I should go. _

I silently exit the room and head down the stairs. I curl up on a couch and doze off.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I stifle a smile. _Teddy's a nice distraction but... what do I say now...?_

I watch Faye with an amused expression on my face. _She looks so happy... is it because of *him*..?_

I break the silence. "You wanted to talk to me about something?"

"Right. Do you remember your cousin?"

"Somewhat."


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

(I see you, Laf. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

(( o hai 
school starts soon
I have a quiz
#not prepared ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( o hai
> school starts soon
> I have a quiz
> #not prepared ))



(Niice. I don't have to leave for school for another good 20 min. XD )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well... your _dear_ cousin thinks I killed your mom..."

I bite my lip and look away. "Oh..."

"Are you okay?"

"I... I don't know..."

"You can tell me anything... you know that, right?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I glance over to Asher, curious. "... Sure."
> 
> I sigh.
> 
> _.... I should just stay with Itsuki. It's what I know best.... It's just— easier, even if I like Taylor too. Goddamn polyamorous societies._



_Yeah, Taylor's just... a bad choice.
I can't be with someone who just runs away..._

"I— Itsuki, I need to tell you something..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 7, 2014)

"Huuuuuuh? What is it? Unicorn?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"... I think I love you too."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 7, 2014)

I blush bright red, then smile. "R-really?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I smile softly in return.

"... Yeah, really."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 7, 2014)

I quickly pull her into a big tight hug. "I'm so happy!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I wrap my arms around him and bury my face in his chest.

"... Yeah...."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 7, 2014)

I then blush. "I've never... Been in love... or had a girlfriend before..." I admit.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I stifle my laughter.

"... You're really cute, you know that?" I murmur.

I hesitantly kiss him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 7, 2014)

I blush as she kissed me, making me widen my eyes, then settle myself into it, deepening the kiss.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I moan and respond to the kiss.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 7, 2014)

I pull away. "Sorry, I'm not good at this..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"... You're perfect." I kiss him on the cheek.


----------



## Beary (Oct 7, 2014)

( I'M ACTING AS ITSUKI HERE OKAY )

I kiss her on the cheek, and move down her neck. (  )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

My breath hitches.

"I— Itsuki...." I try to silence my moans.


----------



## Beary (Oct 7, 2014)

I pin her down on a bed.

~Fades to Purplish brown~


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

My eyes widen.

_... Might as well._

I pull Itsuki into a passionate kiss.

~ Fades to some rainbow thing ~


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I sigh. "Asher, I'm not okay... I'm far from it..." Before I know it, tears start to fall.

I instinctively walk over and wipe the tears falling from her face. I pull her into a hug and start to whisper soothing things to her.

Feeling disgusted with myself, I push Asher away with all my might.

I stumble back and look at Faye confused. _...?_

I dash out of the room and run downstairs to where Aria is. I sigh. _What was that...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I groan and sit up.

"... What's that sound..?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I glance at Aria, my tears ceasing to fall. "What sound?"

_And that's what I get for trying to be the good guy..._ I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I shake my head. "... Nevermind."

I glance at Faye. "... You alright?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

"No, Aria. Can we go back to the ship?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"... Sure."

I glance up at the ceiling.

_Wonder what happened with Asher..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I glance over at the sleeping guy. _Guess I'll have to leave him here... I glance at the clock. ****... I'll be late for my night shift._ I dash down the stairs and run into the main room.

I walk with Aria towards the door; ignoring the sounds of Asher coming. _Ugh... Please leave... I'm... I'm not the same girl... I can't do this..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I turn my attention to Asher.

_... What exactly happened up there..?_


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I open the front door. "Aria, are you coming?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"Yeah..."

I walk through the door.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I brush past Aria and continue on my way. _Oh, god... I hope they don't fire me..._

(Call him out and stop him.)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"... Asher—"


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I pause and look behind me. "Yeah?" _I don't have time for this... I'm going to be late._

I watch silently.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"... I'll get someone to cover for you. You two need to talk this out."


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I sigh. "As long as she keeps pushing me away, both figuratively and literally, we'll never be able to fix things."

I bite my lip. _I didn't mean to... I just feel so bad... I'm not the same anymore..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

"Like I said, you two need to have a talk. Catch up on the last few years. Maybe realize that everyone has _reasons_ for doing what they do. Nothing is ever simple in this world."


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

I look down at the ground and whisper out, "What is there to talk about...?"

I sigh. "I'd love to do that but she's... just so... stubborn. She won't let anyone in... She almost let me but then things happened... and she left."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 7, 2014)

I sigh. "You two are so difficult. It's obvious that you two deeply care about each other, and yet here we are."

".... But I might have an idea to fix this."


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

"You do?" I look at Aria; growing hopeful.

_Oh, great..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

"First, promise each other one thing— that you'll never judge each other, no matter what has been said or done these past few years."


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

"I will try my best not to."

I look down, a slight blush forming on my cheeks.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

"Secondly, you two are going to take a few deep breaths before going inside and settling down on the couch."


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "Ready."

I take a shaky breath and walk back inside the house.

I follow the two.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

I sit down in a chair. 

"... Alright. Let's do this." I gesture to the couch.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

I sit on the couch.

I sit on the opposite end of the couch from Asher.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

".... So... Let's go back to the very beginning. 5 years ago."


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

"Well... I guess I'll start." I take a deep breath. "Faye's mother, at the time, was looking into the possibility of sending Catherine away... She thought that-"

I interrupt, "Asher, please stop."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

"... Asher, I don't need to know these things. This is a chance for you two to talk to each other and clear up anything awkward. I'm just supposed to watch and give little points."

"So, five years ago. As far as I understand, quite a few misunderstandings occurred between you two."


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

"Oh..." I scratch the back of my head awkwardly.

"Well, why were you so upset when I left...?" As soon as the question is out of my mouth, I regret asking it. _Damnit... I know why... I didn't need to ask._

I sigh. "Are you really asking that, Catherine?"

"Call me Faye please."

"Anyways, you know why..."

"Tell me anyways."

"Faye... I _loved_ you... I didn't want you to leave me..."

I stare at him speechless. _..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 8, 2014)

I wake up, blinking to adjust my eyes to the light. _What happened after we...?_

I get dressed and walk down the stairs to see Faye, Aria and Asher sitting in the family room. "Good morning!" I say pleasantly, plopping myself down on the couch between Asher and Faye.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

_.... He's the largest cockblock since my father._

"..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

I smile at Teddy, thankful for the interruption. "Hey."

I involuntarily glare at Teddy. _...****ing cockblocked..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 8, 2014)

I continue to smile, but my eyes fill with malice when I glance over at Asher. _I wonder why... He never did anything to me, right? _


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

I shake off my glare. "Hello. What were you _doing_ in Faye's bedroom _shouting_ Faye's name?"

_Oh, god... is this really happening now...?_


----------



## toxapex (Oct 8, 2014)

I blush and put on an ashamed face. "Well, I was... y'know, 'pleasuring myself'... I kinda... thought of Faye while doing it..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

"In _her_ room?" I roll my eyes. "Unbelievable." _Wait... could they have been...? No. Faye made a promise. I trust her... or do I...?_


----------



## toxapex (Oct 8, 2014)

I sit back and covertly wink at Faye.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

I smirk back then quickly look away when I feel Asher's hard stare on me.

I glance at her hand. _She's not wearing her ring... I thought we made a pact all those years ago after she complained of her mother's various partners... She really has changed._ I sigh.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 8, 2014)

I look to Asher's hand and notice a plain-looking ring. "Nice ring." I say, in an attempt to break the silence. "You engaged?" 

((Maybe Faye threw her promise ring in the ocean when leaving? And maybe a certain Japanese girl almost died trying to retrieve it? ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

I laugh. "No. It's a promise ring."

_...he still has his...?_ My eyes widen.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 8, 2014)

"What's a promise ring...?" I ask curiously.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

I take a deep breath, while mentally facepalming myself, and calmly say, "It means that I promise to abstain from sex until I find the right person."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I look to Asher's hand and notice a plain-looking ring. "Nice ring." I say, in an attempt to break the silence. "You engaged?"
> 
> ((Maybe Faye threw her promise ring in the ocean when leaving? And maybe a certain Japanese girl almost died trying to retrieve it? ))



((  maybe))


----------



## toxapex (Oct 8, 2014)

I hear the word 'sex' and my mind wanders. I try to take deep breaths to avoid excitement as vivid memories of my latest 'session' with Faye come rushing back.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

I shoot a half-smirk in Teddy's direction.

"So... do you mind leaving for a bit?" I ask the man. "I was in the middle of something before you so _rudely_ interrupted."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 8, 2014)

"Y-you interrupted my thing too..." I say back to him.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

"Well, what you were doing was not as important as what I'm doing right now."

I sigh. _Are they seriously arguing about this...?_


----------



## toxapex (Oct 8, 2014)

"F-fine!" I yell, my urge growing. I run back upstairs and into another bedroom for some 'alone time'. 

((Gn guys XD))


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

I facepalm.

_Goddamnit Teddy._


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

I watch him leave and sigh.

"Faye... can we continue...?"

I bite my lip and look over at him. "Asher, I can't love you... I'm too different..."

I sigh. "Faye... I know... I don't feel as _strongly_ about you as I used to..."

_I don't know why but that sentence hurts my heart a bit... I'm unable to say anything else._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

I watch the two of them with mild interest.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

I blurt out, "Asher... I'm sorry for pushing you away... I was scared."

"Scared of what...?"

"Scared of how you would react..."

"Faye, trust me. I will understand."

"Asher, I'm not a virgin anymore."

I reply sadly, "Oh..."

"I... just felt so disgusted... I didn't want you to judge me."

I sigh. "Did you at least do it with someone who deeply cared about you?" _Like how I do..._

I bite my lip. "Not exactly..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

_.... Ey, so this is happening._


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

I briefly explain my strategy of plundering crews and sleeping around.

"Faye, I care about you... I _really_ do... I don't want you to feel like you have to use your body to get places... You could've came back if you needed money."

"I felt weak. Doing that gave me a bit of strength... I don't know... I guess I was young and stupid..." I sigh.

I smile weakly. "You're here now. That's all that matters, right?"

I bite my lip. "I... I don't think we can go back to the way things used to be... I still _am_ different. I changed a lot."

"So have I."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

_Admitting that change has occurred is a big step. _


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

I admit uneasily, "Asher... I...  I think I _love_ someone else..."

I smile weakly. "Does he feel the same way?"

"I don't know..."

(Faye confusing lust for love. lmfao )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

( xD )

_... I thought they hated each other..?_


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

I say, meaning it, "Just remember. I'll be here when he breaks your heart."

I smile weakly at him. "Thanks..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

_Hmm... 'when', not 'if'._


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

"Well... now that you're caught up with me. Anything you want to say?"

I quickly say, "Nothing. I mean... uh, other than the fact I have two jobs. Nothing is new." _I hope she buys that... Damnit... I can't bring up the topic of her "mother"... It'll make her sad... And I don't want her to be sad. Why must I be so conflicted...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

(( I'm going to head off now, bye~ ))

I clear my throat.

_... Faye's cousin..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

(Night! I'll pause here too.)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "... You're perfect." I kiss him on the cheek.





Beary said:


> ( I'M ACTING AS ITSUKI HERE OKAY )
> 
> I kiss her on the cheek, and move down her neck. (  )





Lafiel said:


> My breath hitches.
> 
> "I? Itsuki...." I try to silence my moans.





Beary said:


> I pin her down on a bed.
> 
> ~Fades to Purplish brown~





Lafiel said:


> My eyes widen.
> 
> _... Might as well._
> 
> ...



(( wow
this is more awkward than I remember it o-o ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I open my eyes slowly and stifle a yawn.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

I sit up and rub my temples.

_... Eugh...._

((no phone don't autocorrect to rough ok ))


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

I look down at Itsuki.

"... I love you." I whisper.

I kiss his forehead before lying down and snuggling into his chest.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 8, 2014)

"I love you too." I nod and blush harshly, embarrassed sort of. "W-was I b-bad?" I ask. "I've never done anything with anyone before..." I mutter and hug her.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

"You were amazing." I murmur and look up at him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 8, 2014)

"T-thanks... You were great too..." I say and hug her more.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

I smile softly.

"I'm gonna go for some air." I stroke his face. "Be back soon."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

I quickly get dressed and head onto the deck.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 8, 2014)

I walk onto the deck and gaze out onto the deck.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

My eyes widen as I notice Taylor.

_.... Just keep your head down._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 8, 2014)

"Hey—" I back into a pile of the crow's nest and I fall. Hard. As in, I'm knocked out. Silly me.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

"Oh god..."

I run over to Taylor and shake him softly. "Taylor?!"


----------



## Jawile (Oct 8, 2014)

I take my dagger and scratch my name into the floorboards, under where my crate usually is. "PROperty of Ahmes amSsiS" I write.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 8, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I take my dagger and scratch my name into the floorboards, under where my crate usually is. "PROpeRTY OF AHMEs AMAsiS" I write.



(( /Laf claps))

- - - Post Merge - - -

~ Akiko somehow drags Taylor back to the medical bay~


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I'm going to head off now, bye~ ))
> 
> I clear my throat.
> 
> _... Faye's cousin..._



I glance at Aria. "Would you like to say something?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

Myst said:


> I glance at Aria. "Would you like to say something?"



"... Cousin."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "... Cousin."



"What about her?"

"Huh?" I ask confused.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

Myst said:


> "What about her?"
> 
> "Huh?" I ask confused.



"... The hell is wrong with her?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I undress and climb back into the bed with Itsuki.

"... Taylor had an... _accident._"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 9, 2014)

"H-Huh?" I ask, waking up and rubbing my eyes.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

"... I ran into Taylor on deck and he hurt himself. He's knocked out now."

I kiss Itsuki on the cheek.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 9, 2014)

"So, who is Taylor anyway, he keeps giving me strange looks when I'm around... Do I have something on my face or something?" I ask, blushing as she kisses my cheek.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I bite my lip.

".... It's more like this is my fault." I nuzzle Itsuki's neck. "... Taylor likes me, or at least, he used to."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 9, 2014)

I hug her softly. "Huh? Really? Well... Do you like him back?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

"... I love _you_." I say softly.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "... I love _you_." I say softly.



(gurrrrlll)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 9, 2014)

I smile, pulling her into a light kiss. "I love you too."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (gurrrrlll)



(( she didn't deny that she liked Taylor tho 
i give myself wiggle room
don't doubt me))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 9, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (gurrrrlll)



( >: 3 )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( she didn't deny that she liked Taylor tho
> i give myself wiggle room
> don't doubt me))


(Wait she likes Taylor? Why?)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 9, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> ( >: 3 )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Polygamy, remember?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 9, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Polygamy, remember?)



(Wait wat)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I smile, pulling her into a light kiss. "I love you too."





I smile in return. "... What do you want to do now?" I murmur. I lightly trace patterns with my finger on Itsuki's face.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 9, 2014)

I giggle. "I have an idea." I kiss her passionately.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Wait wat)



(( i wanted more diversity ok))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I moan, caught off guard.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( i wanted more diversity ok))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I moan, caught off-guard.



( just a warning in advance that Itsuki will never agree to it  )

I pull the covers over our heads and get to work. ~Scene fades to black~


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

"I— Itsuki...."

~ Fades to rainbow~


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 9, 2014)

(FN no approve!)

I regain consciousness. _Where am I? And why is my head hurting so much?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

(( oh crap 
Taylor's gonna be in for some intense **** ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( wait are they still banging ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( oh crap
> Taylor's gonna be in for some intense **** ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


(Yes, cos I'm tired and going to sleep. If you make them stop, just put that Itsuki is asleep or something, night~)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Yes, cos I'm tired and going to sleep. If you make them stop, just put that Itsuki is asleep or something, night~)



(( kk))

I peer up from under the covers.

_.... I really should take a bath soon._

I pat Itsuki's head, his even breaths soothing me.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( oh crap
> Taylor's gonna be in for some intense **** ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


(Wait are they banging in the medical bay)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Wait are they banging in the medical bay)



(( they were
but now it's over so Itsuki is asleep ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "... The hell is wrong with her?"



"A lot of things actually..." I laugh awkwardly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

"An explanation would be nice, if you don't mind."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "An explanation would be nice, if you don't mind."



"Which part would you like me to explain? There's _a lot_..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

"All of it."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "Well, brace yourselves then." I smile weakly.

I watch curiously.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I touch my abdomen. "... Don't leave anything out. If she's large threat to my family and crew, I need to know."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance over at Taylor.

_Oh good, he's awake.
OH CRAP._

I unsuccessfully try to hide under the covers again. I wince when the bed makes a loud noise.


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"In order to properly explain this, I'll need to start from the beginning. After Faye left, her mother came to me, thinking that I had something to do with her disappearance. I told her that I had no idea what was going on and that she should try to find someone else to help her. She refused to accept my answer. And then... I _did_ something I shouldn't have..." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I watch Asher curiously.


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"I... I just felt so furious at the way Faye's mother treated her over all those years and the amount of brainwashing she went through... so... one day, I had a plan. I forged papers that made it look as if Faye was dead and gave those to her mother. She believed it. She felt so... depressed that less than a week later, there was news that she had left."

I stare at him wide-eyed. "You... _what_?!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I shake my head slowly. "... Impossible. Holly was talking about how her daughter was probably making her proud somewhere in the world. There's no way she believed you, if what she said to me was the truth."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"Well, she must've believed me if she left... I don't know why else she would just suddenly leave..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I bite my lip. "... Holly also told me that, rather than Faye running away, Holly abandoned her."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

I glance at her, growing confused. "Strange... Wait... Faye, do you remember if Holly was home when you left?"

I bite my lip, looking down. "Can we please not talk about this right now?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

"Hm..."

I sigh. "Guess we'll just need to figure it—"

My eyes widen. "That's it!" I clap my hands together.


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

I tilt my head curiously and ask, "What's it?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

"The box... Holly's box."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"Holly has a box?"

I sigh. _Guess they won't let this drop..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Plot twist: Faye's cousin dressed up as Faye's mom and interrogated Asher on what happened.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I allow myself to remember. _Wait... she had been gone for a few days when I finally got the nerve to leave... but then... how does Asher's story make sense...? He couldn't be lying, could he...?_

(and the whole sending her away lie was told to Asher by "Faye's mom" when Asher was wondering why she cared so much where she went. There it all makes sense now.)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

"... Yeah." I shake my head. "Something's not right here..."

I glance at Faye. "Faye, what do you remember..?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"Something strange is going on... I wonder what..."

I sigh. "I hadn't paid much attention to it before but... _she_ was gone for a few days before I left..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I nod slowly. "... If that's the case, someone's been screwing around with us."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"I wonder _who_..."

Someone bursts through the front door. "I'm here!" Two guards trail behind her. _Oh, god... what is she doing here...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I glance up. 

_**** everything._


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

She smirks. "Did you miss me?"

She sees Catherine and runs up to pull her into a hug. "It's been so long, 'cuz. How have you been?"

"Perfectly fine. Let me go." I pull myself from her embrace.

"That wasn't very nice of you."

(added color bc it makes things easier)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

"..."

_... Something is really off here._


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"Well, she's alive. Do you believe me now?"

"Yes." She turns her attention back to Catherine. "Where's mother?"

I bite my lip. _...what do I say...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

_Mother..?_

"Suicide. Killed herself." I state bluntly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

She glares at the woman. "I didn't ask you."

I sigh. "Stop this. She's Faye's mother. She was never yours."

Tears start to form as the memories rush back.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I shrug. "It's the truth."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

I resist the urge to wipe away Faye's tears. _Damnit... I have to get her away from this crazy woman._

I run upstairs and go through the first door I can grab my hands on.

(Teddy. go.)

She rolls her eyes. "Look. You scared her. Anyways, let's get down to business, shall we?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

_... Damnit... I can't take her down.
If only Scott were here..._

I sigh inwardly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"What do you want? She's alive. Her mother's dead. What more could you possibly want?"

She bites her lip, thinking for a moment. "Hm... I already have money, power, and influence... what _else_ could I possibly want...?" She winks in my direction.

_Oh, god... No..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I glance at Asher.

"... The hell is going on here?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

She glares at the woman. "Well, I _wanted_ a few free drinks but Asher said no. So now, I want him instead. And I always get what I want."

I sigh. _She's demented... she really is..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

"Well he doesn't look particularly _happy_ becoming yours, does he?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"Does it look like I'm giving him a choice?" She laughs.

(You should ask how old she is. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

(( hell ye ))

"And exactly _how _ old are you?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

She smiles widely. "19."

My eyes widen. _She's only 19?! How?!_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

_19 and already a crazy *****._

"Asher, your age."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

I sigh and reply, "22." _I don't see how this is going to help anyone..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I glance at the girl.

"You're barely an adult, and he's a _man_." I gesture to Asher.

_Yes, a man who wears a chastity ring, but still a man._


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"_So_?" She asks, growing annoyed. "I can do whatever I want. Try to stop me." She smirks. Her guards stand closeby, ready for her command.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

_Goddamnit Scott..._

I narrow my eyes. "Understand this— harm my family, my baby, or the crew and I'll make sure that you're _ostracized_ from high society."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"And how do _you_ expect to do something like that? Wait... I just realized. Are _you_ the girl who eloped with a pirate?" She laughs. "I can't believe you gave up what you had for this _pathetic_ life. Tell me. Do you even enjoy the rugged life of being a pirate? High society is much better. Trust me." She smirks.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I shiver as I step off the ship.

_Ambrose...._

"... Let's hope the guy was right..."



I raise an eyebrow. "_Pathetic?_"

"I waited seven years for this 'pathetic' life. So yes, I do enjoy being a pirate. Scott's given me more happiness in a day than I would've felt in a _lifetime_ married to Antonio."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pat Leon's head.

"My informants have never been incorrect. They are here."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

She laughs. "You really are _something_ else."

(Ooooh, is that Aria's dad?  )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

Myst said:


> She laughs. "You really are _something_ else."
> 
> (Ooooh, is that Aria's dad?  )



(( no that's da bae Leon
Aria's dad'll pop up in a bit  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I nod. "As are you."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"Thank you." She remarks sarcastically. "Guards, grab him. I'm tired of waiting."

The two men come up to me and yank me off the couch. I sigh. _Again with the guards..._

(Faye's in same room as Teddy rn. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

"Asher?"

I look at his eyes, my own searching.

_Any weapons or..?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

"... Thanks, Tony."

"Where should we go?"

"I must meet up with my informant before calculating our next move. He resides on the outskirts of Ambrose."

(( guess who also lives on the outskirts  ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"Just... keep Faye safe..." I sigh.

She smirks. "I told you. I _always_ win."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 9, 2014)

I look up when I hear the door open and zip up my pants. I wipe my hands off on the bedsheet and lie back, pretending I was lounging the whole time. 

I see that the person who opened the door was Faye. "Hey. W'sup?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

I sigh out, tears still falling. "My cousin's here..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 9, 2014)

"What happened? Did you guys have an argument?" I ask, not knowing what Faye's cousin is like.


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"I don't want to talk about it..." I realize we're in my mother's room and almost fall backwards. "Holy ****... what are you doing in _here_?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I knock on the door

"The address should be correct..."

(( except it's not and this is Faye's house <3 ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

She opens the door while the two guards trail behind her, holding Asher.


----------



## Beary (Oct 9, 2014)

From the ship, I spot two people who look familiar to me.
I follow them. When they stop at a house, I hide behind some bushes.

( Sufficient? )


----------



## toxapex (Oct 9, 2014)

"Wh- huh?" _Oh, **** she probably knows!_ "N-nothing. Just..." I ponder. "Thinking about our travels so far." ((*Philosophically stares into distance*))


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I glare down at the girl.

"I believe you are holding my informant." I state icily.

(( idk 
Asher can be innocent or naw it's good either way))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance into the house, confused.

My eyes widen when I spot Aria.


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"Who do _you_ think you are? He's mine now."

"In my mom's room? What the ****? That's... just... gross... I'd rather find you _jacking off_ in my room then sitting quietly in my mom's room."


----------



## Beary (Oct 9, 2014)

_What the.._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I narrow my eyes.

"Antonio Jarlent, heir to the Jarlent estate, properties, and fortune."

I gesture to Leon. "This is my companion, Mr. Chelley."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 9, 2014)

"This is your *mom's* room? Eugh..." I get up off the bed. "I can't believe I j-... _thought_ ...in here."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

I glance at him strangely. "Pervert." I walk out of the room and into my own bedroom. 

I sit on the window seat and sigh.

"Well, nice to meet you, but _I_ have to go now." She attempts to move past them and out the door.


----------



## Beary (Oct 9, 2014)

I stand up from my hiding place.
"Wai–oh."
I facepalm.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I nod at a guard who was trailing behind us.

"Restrain her. My informant is not leaving this area, and neither is a spoiled brat who does not fear the Jarlent family." I glare down at her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I turn around. "... Scott..?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

She glares back and nods at her two guards. One lets go of Asher and walks up to stand beside her. "I don't think so."

I sigh. _Why is this happening now...?_


----------



## Beary (Oct 9, 2014)

I walk up to the people.
"Long time no see."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

"... Do you know where Aria went?"

I grin widely. "If you wish to play that way."

I clap my hands. "Service. Out. Now."

Bulky men pour out of the area surrounding us. "Give me my informant."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

She glares. "No. He was _mine_ first."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow.

"Let me tell you something, princess. I. Don't. Care. Take him and I will track him down. I _always_ receive what I wish for. This man is no different."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

_This is a bit too much..._


----------



## Beary (Oct 9, 2014)

"I don't know.."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

"Well, _I_ always get what I want." She rolls her eyes. "So... I guess we're even." She folds her arms, continuing to glare.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Might as well do something..._ I go downstairs and notice the group of people huddled in front of my front door. I ask softly, "What's going on here...? Asher?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 9, 2014)

I bite my lip. "I need to find her...."

I laugh coldly.

"Here's the difference between you and me. You are a spoiled brat. I am a man who will murder anyone who gets in his way. Have you ever choked a prostitute with your bare hands?"

I smirk. "I assure you, it's quite an event."


----------



## Beary (Oct 9, 2014)

"Antonio hasn't changed.."


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

She rolls her eyes. "Well, while you were born into this lifestyle. I climbed that ****ing ladder all by myself. I'm sure you've heard of me. My name's Sonia Evans." She smirks.

(She's somewhat famous.)

I glance at the other man. "Wait... are you looking for Aria? She's inside." I notice Faye standing nearby. "Faye, go back inside. You shouldn't be out here."

"Asher, you're forgetting this is _my_ house." I sigh. "What's going on?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 9, 2014)

I take the large flask of whiskey from my boot, head into Faye's room, sit on the bed and start drinking.


----------



## Beary (Oct 9, 2014)

I suddenly feel lightheaded, and crumple to the ground.
_Ari..a.._

(  Night )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"Thanks."

I sigh, throw Scott over my shoulder, and walk into the house.

"Ah yes, Sonia Evans. The spoiled princess who's only good asset is her beauty." I laugh coldly. 

"Give me the man."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"I don't think so." She replies just as coldly.

I sigh. "Guys, stop. Asher is his own person."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Faye, stay out of this. Go inside."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"He may be his own person on a regular day, but I assure you, this is _not_ a regular day. I paid him with the promise of information. Information that I intend to receive."

I stand up when I notice Leon.

"What's going on outside?"

".... Tony's doing his thing, as usual."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"Well, why don't you go deal with this somewhere else?"

"Faye, go back inside. You don't need to get involved."

"Asher, just stop it."

I sigh. _She's so stubborn just like her cousin..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I sigh. "Alright, everyone inside. We're going to talk this out civilly and hopefully not threaten to kill each other."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"I'm leaving. Let Asher go. I'll just come back for him tomorrow."

The guard finally lets me go and I breathe a sigh of relief.

I shrug and walk inside.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 10, 2014)

I fall asleep on Faye's bed after only the first flaskfull of whiskey.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"...Or that."

I motion to Antonio. "Tony, c'mon."

I walk inside, my guards trailing behind me.

"So, Mr. Informant."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at Asher.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I walk away, my two guards trailing behind me.

"Faye, can you give us some privacy?"

"Asher, this is my house. I don't have to." I roll my eyes. _What the **** is going on...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I settle down in my chair.

"..."

"I don't particularly _care_ who's here, as long as I get my information."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"Tell me what's going on now or I'm calling the authorities." I threaten.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wearily shake my head and sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

My eyes widen.

_Oh god, please don't say stupid things like that..._

I glare at the girl. "Ex-"

"Faye, right..?" I smile weakly. "I don't think you understand... Tony _is_ the law."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"Faye, why don't you go upstairs for a bit? I'll come get you when we're done."

I sigh. "_Fiine_. But I expect answers after." I climb the stairs and enter my room.

I walk over to my window seat and sit down. _Asher's acting really weird... and why does he even know *that* man...? Ugh..._

"She can be a bit... stubborn at times." I shrug. "Sorry about all of this. I really wasn't expecting visitors so late at night..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I sit down quietly on the couch.

"Consider it a blessing that Leon wanted to get this meeting over sooner. I would have been very..._unhappy_ if my informant was missing."

I settle down on the couch and slip my arm around Leon's waist.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"Sonia's not a big problem. I'm sure she'll grow tired eventually. Anyways, shall we begin?"

(Maybe instead of actually paying him this time, he offers to get rid of Sonia?  )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I nod.

_Oh dear lord._

I settle my head in the crook on Tony's neck.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I begin telling him what he wants to hear.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I stand up and head upstairs.

_Yeah.... no._

I knock on Faye's door.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I shout, "It's open."

I glance at my bed and notice a sleeping Teddy. _Oops... I hope he didn't hear me._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I open the door and walk in slowly.

"... Hey."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"Hey. That was weird..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"Yeah." I smile weakly. "You alright?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"Eh, mostly... just wondering why that guy's here..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I shrug. "Beats me. I had no idea that Asher was an informant for Antonio. Guess he's really in a pinch right now."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"I just hope Asher is okay..."

I finish explaining. "I think that's everything."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"Antonio wouldn't harm a competent worker. It's not who he is."

I nod slowly. "Now, onto payment."

"I have two options for you this time. I _could_ pay you in cash, but I could also remove one of the little thorns at your side. What was her name again? Sonia?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I think for a moment. "That would be nice... Today was her third visit and the last time I saw her, she pointed a gun at Aria but I don't want her dead. That would hurt Faye. Holly's dead and Mitchell is who knows where... Who knows when _he'll_ get his revenge?" I sigh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I hope so..." I yawn.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"What should I do with her when I catch her?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"Hm... maybe cut off her resources? I just don't want Faye to have another dead relative..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow.

"You drive a hard bargain. It's simple to kill someone, not to simple to make them permanently forget."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"You have to understand how conflicted I am about this. I want the ***** to die but I don't want Faye to be upset."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"... I'll figure it out. However, I have one more request."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"Which is...?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I yawn in my sleep.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"Dig up all you can on this 'Mitchell' character."

_... He's really cute._

I wrap my arms around Itsuki and snuggle into his chest.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

"*mumble* *nonsense* Yawwwwwwn, unicorns..." I mumble and hug into her.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"I'll ask Catherine what she knows. I mean Faye." I mentally facepalm myself. _I need to get used to her new name... even if it takes me a while. I will try my best to remember._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

(I posted on the other RP btw)


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I posted on the other RP btw)



(Lmfao. Flynn made an announcement to stay in your cabin and you just wander. What a rebel! XD )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"... Catherine..." I frown.

_I love Itsuki. That's the truth. I love him._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Lmfao. Flynn made an announcement to stay in your cabin and you just wander. What a rebel! XD )



(Haha, do you think Phyrra is the sort of person who follows rules?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up and see her, I grin widely and snuggle against her.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I bite my lip. "I meant Faye... I sometimes get names mixed up..." I laugh awkwardly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"Wanna take a bath?" I suggest.


- - - Post Merge - - -

I continue to frown.

"I knew a girl named Catherine once, she should be about Faye's age."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I stand up and climb into my bed next to Teddy. "Night Aria."

I snuggle close to Teddy and fall asleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I eye him strangely. "Really?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I nod. "Never exactly saw her, but yeah."

"... Night."

I glance out the window.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"Interesting... Do you know who the girl's parents were?"

_They can't be the same girl... but then again, this can't be a coincidence... or can it?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I blush and nod slowly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I scratch the back of my head.

"A prostitute and a guy I knew."

_... I'm not revealing the secrets of the Jarlents to him, it's too dangerous._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit up, using the sheets to cover myself.

"Let's go." I smile softly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"Interesting." I say, deep in thought.

_Sounds about right... Her mother was one while she never knew who her father was... Maybe it's better if she never finds out... I want to keep her safe. She doesn't need to know this._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I nod. "I wanted a chance to talk with you on a casual level anyway hehe, I want to know more about you..." I blush.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I lean down and give him a quick kiss.

"And I, you."

"... What do you think?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I say quickly, "I think that's an interesting coincidence..."

_I can't tell him the truth. Faye needs to stay safe. Even though she could possibly meet her birth father... Her safety is more important than meeting whoever he is._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I blush, sitting up ad following her to the bath.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"... Don't hide things from me."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I moan slightly as I slip under the water.

_Just the right temperature..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

```

```
I avoid his gaze. "It's irrevelant."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"Say it anyway."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I follow her and get in. "So... Tell me about yourself..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I roll my eyes and say, "Faye's mother was a prostitute and she has never met her father..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"... As you know, I'm from Japan. My sister and I grew up spoiled." I laugh softly. "Everyday we'd get sweets from a shop.

I lean my head on his shoulder. "What about you?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> I roll my eyes and say, "Faye's mother was a prostitute and she has never met her father..."



"I'd call that relevant, very relevant."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I shrug. "Say she ends up being the same girl, so what? It shouldn't matter about her past. All I care about is her future."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I laugh. "I'm from Japan too, but my mother was American so I don't look it as much..." I smile. "I was rich too, but my father kicked us out when I wasn't 'sensible' and 'mature' enough to run the family company. My brother came with me because he wanted to make sure I was okay." I tell her.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

".. Are you going to return..?" I ask hesitantly.

_... This crew is nice... I just want to stay a bit longer. I can't go back._

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I couldn't care less about Catherine, to be honest. However, I still need you to dig on Mitchell."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I'm gonna sleep for now, night <3 ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"I will as soon as possible. You can always ask Catherine yourself if you want. I think she mentioned her mother having been with Mitchell before her death. All I know about Mitchell is that he's a lousy pirate captain." I shrug.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh, same then. Night!)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"I doubt she'll be willing to answer anything I ask." 

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I laugh. "I'm from Japan too, but my mother was American so I don't look it as much..." I smile. "I was rich too, but my father kicked us out when I wasn't 'sensible' and 'mature' enough to run the family company. My brother came with me because he wanted to make sure I was okay." I tell her.





Lafiel said:


> ".. Are you going to return..?" I ask hesitantly.
> 
> _... This crew is nice... I just want to stay a bit longer. I can't go back._
> 
> ...



(( B) ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I shake my head. "I'm not sure, I don't think I'm welcome back to be honest... With my family that is..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I smile softly.

"... Even if," I kiss his cheek. "they don't accept you, I'll always be here."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I blush and nod my head. "T-thanks..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I smile.

"... Besides, It's not like I could leave you. I love you."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I smile widely. "Haha! Yeah! Me too!" I say, splashing my arms about.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I stifle my laughter.

"Cl'mon, let's get cleaned."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I nod. "U-um, okay."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I grab the body wash and squeeze some into my palm.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm not sure where to look, blushing.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I lather the soap in my hands.

"Itsuki, can you help me get my back?" I glance at him and frown. "... Are you okay, your face is red..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I nod quickly, blushing bright red. "Y-yeah sure!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I hand Itsuki the bottle and turn my back to him.

I move my hair out of his way.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I blush as I slowly rub the contents of the bottle onto her back. "L-like this?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I moan softly.

"Yeah... Perfect..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I kiss her neck slowly slowly with a smile as I rub her back. "I'm sorry if I'm not very good."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I moan again and arch my back slightly.

"The problem is, you're _too_ good..." I say softly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

"R-really? Thanks..." I mutter with a smile, then 'let my hands wander.'


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I lean back into his chest.

"I— Itsuki..." My voice hitches.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I nibble on her ear slightly and hug at her as I play with my hands. I blush then smile. "Did you want to..." I blush harder. "You know..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I kiss Itsuki passionately.

"... That a good enough answer?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I blush and nod, kissing her back and moving myself more towards her.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 10, 2014)

((Well, so much for getting clean ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Well, so much for getting clean ))



(True that)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I shiver slightly.

"Ah—...."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I giggle. "So cuuuute~" 

(Scene fades)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I whine quietly, my need rising.

~ dat fade doe ~


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I stroke her hair and smile.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I rest my head on his chest.

"... You're the best..." I say quietly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I blush and hug her tightly. "T-thanks..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I yawn and snuggle into him.

"... We should go back soon.."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "I doubt she'll be willing to answer anything I ask."



I think for a moment. "I can be there when you ask her... maybe she will... if I'm there."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"Alright then, looks like we have a deal."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"Well, it's getting late." I glance at the clock. "Do you have a place to stay? I live nearby."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I yawn and close my eyes.

"We have a ship as well as—"

I glance down to see Leon falling asleep.

"On second thought, we will take you up on your offer."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I nod and start to get out.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I stand up slowly and grab a towel.

I wrap it around myself and stretch.

"Mmm..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sigh and slowly make my way down the stairs.

_... I wonder if Scott's woken up yet..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 10, 2014)

I put a towel on, looking around the room.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"Follow me." I start to walk towards the front door. _I hope Faye will be okay... I think I saw Aria go after her._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I begin to dry myself off.

"... Oh darn... We didn't bring any spare clothes..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stand up and pick Leon up bridal style.

I follow Asher.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I walk for a block then stop at my house. "Here it is."

I reach into my pocket to pull out the key. I unlock the door and move aside to allow them to walk inside.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"... Thank you." I say gruffly before walking inside.


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

I open my eyes halfway.
_Where..am I?_


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"No problem." I walk in after him and close the door. "If you need anything, let me know. There is a guest room upstairs."

(This house is somewhat bigger than Faye's. Three rooms upstairs.)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I give him a nod before walking upstairs.

I set Leon down on the bed and fall asleep next to him.

I sigh and settle down in the chair next to the couch. (( Where Scott is.))


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

Sitting up, I look around.
_The hell..?_ "What.."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I look up. "... Scott..?"

I run over and pull him into a hug. "You scared me..."


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"Aria..hi.."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I go into my own room and fall asleep in my bed.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"... Why were you collapsed outside..?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"No idea. I got dizzy, and fell.."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I nod slowly. "... I'm glad you're alright now." I smile.


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"I was worried..I woke up, and you were gone. I saw Antonio and Leon walking around, so I followed."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I blush slightly.

"Sorry..." I murmur. "I shouldn't have left without telling you..."


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"It's okay."
I reach over and touch her face. (  )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I smile softly and place my hand over his.

"I love you..." I murmur.

_.... No matter what Sonia or anyone else says, I made the right choice._


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"I love you too."
I smile crookedly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I frown. "What's wrong..?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"..Why were Antonio and Leon here anyways? And where's here?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"We're at Faye's house."

I bite my lip. "... Asher works for Antonio..."


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"_Works?!_"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"... Yeah.." I look down.

"Then Sonia came and it was just... a real _adventure_ from there on."


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"Sonia?" I scratch my head.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"... Faye's cousin."

I touch my abdomen and smile weakly. "... The one who almost injured our baby."


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"..She can't hurt you. I won't let her.."
I put my hand on hers.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I nuzzle his cheek.

"... I wouldn't expect any less from Prince Charming."


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"Where?" I look around the room. "Prince Charming?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I laugh softly. "Scott, _you're_ Prince Charming."


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"But I have _curly hair_. They never have curly hair.."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"Well, _my_ Prince Charming has curly hair." I huff.

I touch my forehead to his. "Besides, your hair is nice. I like it."


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"Thanks.."
I lean in closer and kiss her.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

"Mmm..." I respond to the kiss.


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"How's she?" I poke her belly.
"I'm convinced it's a girl."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I smile softly. "But wouldn't a boy be easier for our lifestyle?"

"He's well, but he's pretty lazy." I laugh quietly. "He doesn't do much."


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

I start tickling her belly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I burst out into a fit of giggles.

(( Aria's ticklish  ))


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"Oho, so you _are_ ticklish!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I blush and bury my face in his chest.

"... Dork." I murmur.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 10, 2014)

I step out into the hallway.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I begin to dry myself off.
> 
> "... Oh darn... We didn't bring any spare clothes..."
> 
> ...



~ idk assume towel ~

I quietly step into the hallway.

_... Looks like we'll have to head back to the Medical Bay._


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"..Is that some kind of animal part?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I stifle my laughter.

"... Why don't we go to sleep?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 10, 2014)

"Sure."
I blink sleepily.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 10, 2014)

I nudge Scott softly before climbing onto the couch.

I lie down and wrap my arms around him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

~ SOME HOW EVERYONE FALLS ASLEEP
DON'T ASK ME HOW
WE NEED A TIMESKIP SO HERE IT IS ~


----------



## toxapex (Oct 10, 2014)

~tiiiiiiiime-skip!~ 

I wake up, looking around. I see one of my flasks, empty, lying on the floor next to the bed. I turn over and fall out of the bed when I jump from the surprise of seeing Faye there.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I jump awake when I hear a crash. 

I glance at Teddy. "What _happened_?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 10, 2014)

I stand up, rubbing the back of my head. "I fell, what did you think happened?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I burst out laughing. "I know that much but _why_ did you fall?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 10, 2014)

"Well... I didn't realize you were asleep next to me, so I just... fell out of the bed in surprise, is all..." I fold my arms defensively.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I smirk. "Well, you fell asleep in _my_ bed. Where else was I supposed to go?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 10, 2014)

"I dunno..." I say. "You coulda just moved me or something..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I shrug. "I was tired and I'm not exactly _strong_ enough to move you..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 10, 2014)

"Oh. Is that so?" I say, hopping back onto the bed. I smile coolly and say, "I'll just stay for awhile then."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I glance at him strangely. "Huh?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 10, 2014)

I slip under the covers and pull them up to my neck. "Well, since you apparently can't move me, I'll just commandeer this bed for awhile." I smirk.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I stay cuddled in my spot under the covers. "Okaay...? I don't see why you would want to stay in..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 10, 2014)

I hear her muttering, and quickly respond, "It's warm, okay?! Also, I'm still tired, so why find another bed?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I sigh. "I guess that's fine..." I lie back down and turn my head to face away from him.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 10, 2014)

"And also... what was going on yesterday with this cousin of yours?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I curl myself deeper within the blankets and softly reply, "Nothing..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 10, 2014)

"Well, it was obviously something." I say. "You were crying, and now you're..." I see her sink into the blankets. "...avoiding the question..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

"..."

I stay quiet. _Why can't he just... let this drop...?_


----------



## toxapex (Oct 10, 2014)

"Faye... C'mon... What is it?" I tentatively put my hand on her shoulder.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

I shiver at his touch. I stutter out, "It's... nothing..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"No, it's something, come on. Tell me, and maybe you'll feel better."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I bite my lip, still looking away. "Nothing will fix this..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Fix what? You have to tell me what happened, Faye." I inch closer to her.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I move away. "Just... go back to sleep."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"No, Faye..." I grab her and pull her around to face me. "You have to tell me. Please." _God, I sound like a total tool right now, don't I?_


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I stare silently into his eyes and say softly, "She's taking _him_."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Who...?" I reply, confused.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Asher... she's taking Asher."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well, we can just stop her from doing that." I say, oblivious to the problem.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Teddy, she _knows_ people. She has _connections_. We can't stop someone like her."

(@Laf: Antonio can bring up getting rid of Sonia to persuade Faye to tell him about Mitchell.  )


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"If there's a will, there's a way." I say reassuringly. "We'll stop her from taking Asher, okay?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I sigh. "I hope so..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

(( I had a fight with my mom ok <3
Reading now ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

After a few days, I finally see land. _Finally... We sure could load up on supplies._

I smile successfully as the ship docks.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

_...Does she like this guy or what? If she doesn't want me in the way of her new relationship, she should just say so..._

"..." I take my hand off of Faye and move away from her a bit. "Yeah..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I had a fight with my mom ok <3
> Reading now ))



(aww... you poor bby. </3 )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sigh. "He's changed so much... I'm _scared_."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

Myst said:


> After a few days, I finally see land. _Finally... We sure could load up on supplies._
> 
> I smile successfully as the ship docks.



((But then Mitch realizes he's in the same port he set sale from. "****."))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Uh-huh..." I reply. "Wait, what do you mean he's changed?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"He's... he's not the same person I thought he was..." I pout.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I wake up with a start.

_... Nightmares again. I have to find Mitchell..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I wake up and head downstairs. _Today will be interesting..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"But... has he changed for better, or for worse?" I ask, a little hopefully.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I pause to think for a moment. "He's... He feels more distant and secretive... He used to tell me everything..." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I mumble in my sleep.

I glance down at Leon.

_... It would be idiotic of me not to._

I lean down and lightly kiss him on the cheek. 

I slowly make my way out of the room and down the stairs.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I look up as Antonio comes down the stairs. "Did you sleep well?" I ask politely.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"...Yes, and you?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Eh, I barely feel like I slept but I'll sleep better knowing that ***** is locked up somewhere."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I nod slowly.

"... We have a meeting with 'Catherine', no?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well, she might be sleeping right now..." I glance at the clock.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well, if I were him, I'D tell you everything still." I say. _I can't tell if she still likes him or not..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Thanks?" _What are *we* anyways...? I thought I was using him for sex only... No strings attached..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"...." I raise an eyebrow.

_Does he think that I actually care?_


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well, I have to go run to the store for something. Feel free to show yourself out if you so choose to do so." _I'm not waking her up for a meeting... That's inconsiderate._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"Is this _really_ how you're going to treat your *employer*?" I ask icily.

I yawn and rub my eyes.

"Eh...?" My eyes widen. _Where the hell am I?!_

I bolt out of the room and down the stairs.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "I understand _some_ things but I am *not* going to wake her up. I will take you to her when I feel like she's ready. If I forcefully wake her up, she will be less likely to tell us anything."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I run straight past two men and head for the door.

_Oh god.... I have to find Tony..._

I open my mouth, but quickly shut it as Leon darts past me.

"What the-.."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Huh?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I fumble with the doorknob.

"... ****...."

"... Leon..?" I approach him slowly.

"Get away from me!!" I yell to the man. 

_... Where the hell is Tony...?_ Panic floods my thoughts.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I call to Leon, "Leon, calm down. Look at who you're talking to." _Is he possessed right now...? Or maybe just still asleep?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't turn around.

"N- no... I want Tony... Give me Tony..." I say, my voice unsteady.

I successfully push the door open.

I pull Leon into a hug.

"Shhh.... Leon, I'm right here, okay? I'm right here. I'm not going anywhere; I'm not leaving. I'm staying* right here* with you."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I remain seated on the couch and pick up the book seating next to me.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I tremble in his hold, my eyes wide. "..."

I slowly nudge him to the couch. "C'mon, Leon..."

I glance at Asher. "... Continuing our conversation, I'll give her a maximum of three hours to awaken."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I say, without looking up from my book, "That's more _reasonable_."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"...What? I'm just saying that Asher should be more considerate." I shrug.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"He probably needs to get laid." I laugh. "Can you believe he's a _virgin_?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Yeah... I wonder how he managed to go that long without a woman." I chuckle lightly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I pick Leon up bridal-style. "Three hours. No more than that."

I walk up the stairs and into the guest room. I set Leon down softly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I bite my lip. "He told me that he... _loved_ me. Loved, as in past tense. As in not anymore..." I frown.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Do you... love him?" I ask warily.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I sigh. "No... I only liked him as a friend..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I set my book down lightly. _Might as well check on Faye..._

I leave my house and start the short walk there.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well then... why are you so disappointed that he's not in love with you...?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"I don't know... I feel like I messed up..." I shrug.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Oh... Well, if he doesn't still love you, then it's his loss, right?" I turn over, facing away from Faye.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"True..." I cuddle deep within the blanket and sigh with content at the warmth of the bed.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

I hear Faye sigh, and I turn over. "Did you say something?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"No... The bed's so warm..." I smirk, my hands no longer visible.

rolleyes


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Faye?" I ask curiously. "Are you feeling okay?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"I'm fine... Just so warm..." I accidentally release a small moan.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Faye, what are you doing?" I ask. "Are you seriously... while I'm right here next to you?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I smirk. "Am I seriously what...?"

I quiver with pleasure.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"You know what you're doing. You shouldn't do that right next to someone.."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "I already gave you a chance to leave the room."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well, I'm going to stay here and sleep with you for as long as possible." I say rather proudly. "Wait, that came out wrong..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I smirk. "Did you want to help?"

Shivers start to run across my body.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well..."


_It's free sex... From Faye, even..._


"Sure." I smile and start undressing under the covers.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I submerge my whole body under the covers.

~Fades to Black~


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

I find Faye underneath the covers and 'help her along'. 

~Fayeds to Black~


----------



## nard (Oct 11, 2014)

( I've decided to take myself out of this. If you're wondering why:


*I haven't posted in 150+ pages.


I have to catch up on 150+ pages.


I have no idea what to do with Anne anymore.*


Jawy, I know you're probably gonna be like:










I'm letting Anne be free-reign, roleplay her, kill her, sail Ahne, whatever you want to do.



I promise I'll be in the next one and stay dedicated.



Good-bye for today. )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( I've decided to take myself out of this. If you're wondering why:
> 
> 
> *I haven't posted in 150+ pages.
> ...



(Goodbye then.)


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( I've decided to take myself out of this. If you're wondering why:
> 
> 
> *I haven't posted in 150+ pages.
> ...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

Beary said:


>



(TOBUSCUS <3 )


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (TOBUSCUS <3 )



( I ALWAYS SAY 'DON'T DIE'
HE STOLE IT FROM MEEE )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ~ idk assume towel ~
> 
> I quietly step into the hallway.
> 
> _... Looks like we'll have to head back to the Medical Bay._




I glance back. "Itsuki, you coming?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

I nod, wrapping a towel around me. "Y-yeah, sure."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

(( My head hurts and my mom's voice is scratchy and like gravel ugh >_> ))

I quietly make my way down the hall, one hand holding the towel in place.

I open the door to the Medical Bay.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"C'mon." 

I enter, dropping my towel as I walk.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

I blush, trying to help her keep her towel straight.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"Itsuki..?"

I turn my head to look at him, confused.

"... There's no point in keeping the towels on..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

"Oh... Okay..." I rip her towel off.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

My eyes widen.

_... That's... one way to handle it..._

"Itsuki..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

"What?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

_Eh... It doesn't matter anyway. _

I wrap my arms around him.

"It's cold." I murmur.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I knock on Faye's front door. _I hope she's awake..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

(( tbh I completely forgot what Tony was doing))

I hold my head.

".... Ugh..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"... You alright now?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I go to my office where my pet is. "Are you ready for some fresh air?"

(imagine they were out at sea for days)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

I blush and hug her lightly. "Yeah..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Agh! You still have my glasses and I'm naked?! Do I LOOK ready to you?!!"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I smirk and put his glasses on for him. "You were saying?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

I blush and then snap at him again. "Ew! Your peasant finger prints are all over these! And I'm still naked!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"... What should we do to get warm..?"

I shiver. "... Ugh..."

(( I kinda want them to be more involved in the plot but this is good too 
Leah, you know what could make this scene better?
collars))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

"Clothes... OH WAIT! I KNOW!" I start to drag her to my room.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I blush and then snap at him again. "Ew! Your peasant finger prints are all over these! And I'm still naked!"



"Oh? Are you asking for clothes?" I smirk.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

I blush and fold my arms, refusing to answer. "Mitch... *sigh*"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"I don't know what you're saying. Do you want to repeat that?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

"Screw you!" I snap.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"What did you say? Did you want to _stay_ naked? That's a wonderful idea."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

I blush and look away. "F-fine... Ugh..."


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

(I give in. Can I join or is it too late?)

(Sorry, DV0 just isn't doing too well, and I'm bored as HELL)


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Ready to take a walk?" I grab a leash from my desk and start to attach it to his collar.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

I stand up. "Ugh, this is embarrassing!"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"I never said this would be fun." I wink. "Let's go. The port of Ambrose awaits us."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

I blush then panic, holding a hand to cover myself as he pulls me along. "Agh!"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I take my pet onto the main deck. "Where shall we go first?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

"Where people can't see me!"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Oh? You want to go where people can see you? Good idea." I smirk.

_I remember this town... that prostitute I knocked up was from here... Maybe I should pay her a visit._

"I know exactly where we should go."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

"Bet you do, smart arse!" I snap as I walk behind him blushing red.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I pull along his leash as I climb off the ship. _Wonder how she'd feel about a threesome..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

(Lmfao Myst)

I cover myself, trying to make sure people don't notice me. "Mitch, this is embarrassing!"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well, you should've asked for clothes when you had the chance." I laugh.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

"I-I was shy okay! Your a scary idiot!"


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

(Anybody? Any approval?)


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"_You're_ the idiot who managed to find your way on my ship in the first place." I casually walk down the dock pulling him along.



FoxWolf64 said:


> (Anybody? Any approval?)



(It's up to Beary. Sorry.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

"If I recall I was KIDNAPPED BY YOUR MEN!" I shout at him.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

Myst said:


> "_You're_ the idiot who managed to find your way on my ship in the first place." I casually walk down the dock pulling him along.
> 
> 
> 
> (It's up to Beary. Sorry.)



(Well, do I at least have permission to spam this thread until she comes back?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> (Well, do I at least have permission to spam this thread until she comes back?)



(Why not just join the chat?)


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "If I recall I was KIDNAPPED BY YOUR MEN!" I shout at him.



"Your mistake." I smirk.

I start walking in the direction of her house, while dragging my pet with me. _*She* better remember who I am... or I'll make her remember._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Clothes... OH WAIT! I KNOW!" I start to drag her to my room.



"... Eh..?!"

I stumble as he pulls me along, my face red.

_God, I hope no one sees me naked like this..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

I pull her into a room and pull out a large trunk (box). "IVE GOT FANCY DRESS! LETS DRESS UP!"
"Who lives here?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Just someone I used to know..." We finally arrive.

I see a man standing near the front door. _Who is he?!_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

~ Leon fell asleep and Tony followed Asher~

I watch Asher from a distance.

_...._

- - - Post Merge - - -

"C— Cosplay...?" I stutter, my eyes wide.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

I cover myself with my hands. "Hello, sir." I try to say formally like usual, using a hand to push my glasses up


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I frown at the two people.

_They better not have been sent by her... _

I start towards them at a brisk pace.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I look at the two confused. _Is he... naked?_

"Hello. How can I help you?"

"Shut up and move out of the way."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"Get away from my informant." I state icily.

"And tell that ***** Sonia to go to hell."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I glance at the new man. "Who are you? And who's Sonia?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

I face palm.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"Antonio Jarlent. Heir to the Jarlent fortune, properties and estate."

I narrow my eyes. "... Don't play stupid. She's not getting him."

(( In his defense, it's been ~ 20 years <3 ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "I'm not here for him. I'm here for other reasons."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

"Huh? Yeah!" I tell the girl


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Why would you be here then?" I ask curiously.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

"I'm here because he has me on a chain!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Huh? Yeah!" I tell the girl



I take a shaky breath. 

"... What kind..?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I roll my eyes.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well, move aside so I can enter."

"I don't think I can let you do that."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"... If you don't work for Sonia, state your 'business'."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I glare at the man. "You have no right to know my business here. Why are you even here?"

I sigh. _Who is this guy...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I narrow my eyes. "My employee resides here."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Wait... _your_ employee?" Ew... does *she* work for him?


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

( Foxwolf:

Sorry, no more joinings.  )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"Yes." I say icily. "State your business with her."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Nothing... I just wanted to come by to pay her a visit... It's been a while... Why do you even care?" I glare.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "... Asher, what do you think?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I reach out and grab a collar.

_... Cat..?_


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Seems suspicious. I don't remember her ever mentioning him... What's your name again?"

I state icily, "Mitchell. What's it to you?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

"Yaaaay, kitty!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I hold it up. "... Kitty..?"

I glance at Itsuki, confused.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"... Mitchell?"

I glance at Asher.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I stare at him wide-eyed. "..."

I smirk. "I see you've heard of me before."

"Get the **** away. I'm not letting you see her."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

"May I just say, that I have no idea what is going on."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I nod my head and grab doggy ears. "Woof woof."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"Okay...." I put the collar on and tilt my head.

"Is this right..?"

"..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

I nod. "Y-yeah. That's cute."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Wait... are we even talking about the same her?" I laugh. "I know she had a kid..."

I stare at him, unsure of what to do.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

".... You can come inside on one rule."

I blush. "Really..?"

"... You look nice too..." I mumble.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I glance at him. "Which is...?"

_Is he seriously allowing him to enter...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"... If you make my employee feel the slightest bit uncomfortable in any way, I'll see to it that your life is ruined and you are reduced to nothing more than a beggar on the streets."

_... If this really is my brother..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I smirk. "I'll try my best not to."

"Uh... why do you have someone on a leash with you?"

"He's my _pet_. Why? Are you jealous?" I laugh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

(( Maybe have Asher notice the similarities between the two?  
Tony's a redhead tho ))

"..." I open the door.

I yawn and snuggle into Scott's chest.

(( They're on the couch x'D ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I walk inside, pulling my pet with me.

I follow them inside.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

I lie in bed with Faye on top of me, asleep. _Ahhh... That was a good one. Even I'm a bit tired from that... Haven't had a workout like that in a while._

I look up at the ceiling. _I wonder if Faye still likes that Asher guy, though... No matter what she says, she seems to be giving some signals... But wait, why do I care? Oh yeah. The sex. That's it, yeah._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I glance at the stairs. "... They're probably upstairs."

I frown when I notice Scott and Aria.

_... Sleeping on a couch... how common..._

I mumble in my sleep.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"I'll go get them. Will you two be okay?"

I frown when I see Scott again. _What is he doing here...?_

I glance up. "Yeah. I'll be fine."

_Please don't tell me she and Holly were the same person..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I nod. 

"... Hng..." I rub my eyes and yawn quietly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I head up the stairs and lightly knock on Faye's bedroom door.

I watch the girl slowly wake up. "What are you doing here?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"... Wha..?" I mumble, confused and sleepy.

"... Aria, do you know this man?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm jolted from my thoughts when I hear a knock. I realize my position, and hope whoever it is doesn't enter. 

_I have to do *something...*_ 

I put on a slightly higher-pitched voice, and say: "Hello?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Faye? Are you in there?" _That voice sounds strange..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glare at Aria. "Tell me why you're here or I swear I will ****ing kill you." _Or maybe I will anyways. She did kill Holly after all. It's only fair that she dies._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

My eyes widen. "..."

I back up to the edge of the couch.

"I'm afraid I cannot allow you to harm her. My lover is quite fond of this woman."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Her _pirate_ killed my lover. It's only fair that he loses his lover as well."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I shake Scott softly.

_Scott please..._

(( well Scott _could_ prove himself, but Maddy isn't here </3))

"... Like I said before, I cannot allow you to harm her."

"... However, I couldn't care less about him."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I smirk. "So it's okay if I kill _him_ then?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I shrug. "I don't care, just do it somewhere else, sometime else."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Duly noted."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Yeah, who do you _think_ is in here?" I say, trying to copy Faye's dialect.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"May I come in? I have a favor to ask of you."

While asleep, I snuggle closer to Teddy.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"..."

My eyes widen.

I approach her slowly. "... Don't take it personally, it's simply the truth. Besides, it's easier if he dies, no? The Jarlents can protect you without scandal if that happens."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"No can do. There's this weird thing going on right now, and I don't want you to catch it. It's really gross." _Don'tcomein don'tcomein don'tcomein_


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Faye, I'm not worried about getting sick." I sigh and slowly open the door.

"...you're not Faye..."

(Imagine Faye as under the covers still.)


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Nono really, it's a rash and I throw up and-!" Asher opens the door. _...****._


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I smirk. "Glad someone sees things my way."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Where's Faye?"

I sleepily murmur, "What time is it...?" I snuggle closer to Teddy.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"She's-" I wince when Faye speaks. 

_Maybe he didn't hear her?_ "She's... uh... She went out to buy some beer."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

".... I'm pregnant.."

I glance down at Scott. _... I can't just let you murder the father of my baby._

"Oh honey, we know. How the hell do you expect to raise your child on a _pirate ship_? People like us belong in high society. Besides, you're _pregnant_ and not even _married_ yet. Surely you know how bad this looks?"

I glance back at Mitchell. "... I'm starting to like you a lot more than I thought I would."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"I heard her just now. Where is she?"

"...****." I say quietly and poke my head out from under the covers.

"..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Likewise."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I was never really a big fan of high society members."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"And I was never really a big fan of pirates. Stole one of my own from me about twenty years ago."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I laugh. "I wouldn't blame him. In fact, I had done the same thing. After all, the pirate lifestyle has more freedom."

(Aria notices similarities now?)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

_... You know, Antonio and Mitchell really do look alike..._

"... I remember that," I pipe up. "Why'd he leave again?"

"... ****ed a whore and the family threw him out. I heard he got a girl pregnant, too, so I have a niece running around somewhere."


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

I perk up and look around.
"Huh..?" 
Seeing Mitchell, I fall of the couch.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Uh... It's not what it looks like...? Wait, first: What does it look like to you?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"Scott...?"

"..."


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

"W-What the hell..is _he_ doing here?!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"..." I glance at Mitchell.

"Reasons."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Uh... It's not what it looks like...? Wait, first: What does it look like to you?"



"Um... you're sleeping in the same bed...?"

I sigh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I laugh. "That's one _interesting_ way to be kicked out."

_...sounds eerily similar to what I did..._


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

"You do know, Antonio, this _captain_ helped to torture Aria and I? He wants me dead."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I spit out bitterly, "Well, you _killed_ my lover."


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

"I had no choice."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"You sure as hell did." I glare.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I smile easily. "I know, and it wouldn't be particularly kind of me to stop him, would it?"


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

"If I threatened to kill everyone you loved, would you kill me?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

((Are the blankets covering them/does Asher think they're wearing clothes?)) 

"Yeah, alright." I smile. "For a second there I thought this might look bad. I'm glad I don't have to explain it, hehe."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I glance at Scott.

_... This is a really bad situation.._


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Are the blankets covering them/does Asher think they're wearing clothes?))
> 
> "Yeah, alright." I smile. "For a second there I thought this might look bad. I'm glad I don't have to explain it, hehe."



(Yup, blankets covering.)

"Well then... I need to ask Faye something. Privately. Mind stepping out for a second?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well... uh... I'm still tired..." I look to Faye. _Quick, do something..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I glance at Teddy, panicking a bit.

"Too bad. A very rich and influential man is waiting. You don't want to make him mad."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> "If I threatened to kill everyone you loved, would you kill me?"



I state coldly, "Yes."


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

"Then you understand." I glare at him.
"I don't know if Holly died after she took that knife. I lost consciousness."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well, I'm not leaving, and I also think we should stop keeping secrets. Whatever you tell Faye, I have a right to know as well. We're crewmates."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Well, I'm not leaving, and I also think we should stop keeping secrets. Whatever you tell Faye, I have a right to know as well. We're crewmates."



"I'll tell you if you tell me what your relationship with Faye is."

I whisper out, shocked, "A-Asher..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"... She didn't." I say quietly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"She died, Scott. She is ****ing _dead_. All thanks to you."


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

"Don't remind me."
My breath catches in my throat.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "What are you doing in here? Did you _kill_ my old friend as well?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well... The truth is..." I glance at Faye. "The truth is..." I hug Faye tightly and proclaim, "We're in love!"

"I'm sorry we didn't tell you sooner, but we didn't want to upset you since you had the shock of Faye coming back in the first place."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"... She didn't." I repeat, a little louder.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I watch the three of them.

_gotta grab the popcorn
Interesting..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Oh... I see... interesting. Well... Faye, do you mind answering a few questions about Mitchell for Antonio?"

"Um... sure. I guess." I whisper into Teddy's ear, "If you squeeze me that tightly, we'll never be able to leave this bed."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"She didn't... what?" I glance at Aria.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Heh... Lemme give you some entertainment for this boring conversation..." I chuckle and allow my hands to 'explore'. 

((idfk what to do with Teddy so have some gross sleazy b*stard))


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I start to grow 'excited'.

I facepalm. "Are you... seriously... while I'm talking to you...?" I sigh. "Faye, come downstairs as soon as possible and make sure you're dressed." I leave the room and close the door behind me.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"I... uh.. ah... Holly, she, um, killed herself..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "That doesn't sound like her. Stop lying."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"... She said she wanted to 'die free'... She didn't want someone else to take her life..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Why did it even have to get to that...?" I ask, my voice rising in anger.

I go down the stairs and join the others. I say softly, "She's awake..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"I— I...."

I glance up at Asher.

"...."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Are you okay?" I ask Aria.

"_Murderers_." I glare at Aria and Scott.


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

"And what are you, Mitchell?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I curl up into a ball.

"..."

_.... Hngg_


(( Scott hug her and make her feel better D:< ))


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

I put my arms around Aria to try to comfort her.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"What do you think _I_ am?" I mutter under my breath, "Scum."

I glance awkwardly between Mitchell and Aria. "So... what are we all waiting for...?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"... If Faye is ready, I'm ready to talk."

I lean into him, trembling slightly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"She'll be downstairs any minute but... why is Mitchell here...?" I ask, growing confused.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

After a few minutes of 'activity', I sigh. "Well, I guess you should go downstairs now..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"I guess..." I slip out from under the covers and walk over to my closet. I slide open the closet door and pick out a dress to wear.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 11, 2014)

(I have no idea what is going on)


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

I stroke her hair.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

I check out Faye while she looks through her closet, smiling to myself.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I have no idea what is going on)



(( Mitch/Tony/Aria/Scott/Asher/Kyon are having an awkward standoff

Itsuki/Akiko are doing their Cosplay thing ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I slip the dress on over myself and turn around. "What do you think?" I ask Teddy while I twirl.

(Thanks Laf! ^3^ )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I look up at him, fear still lingering.

_....._

I kiss him softly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"... Get a room."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( hell ye dresses yo  ))


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Looks great." I say with a smile. _She actually does look good, even when she's wearing clothes..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I sigh. "It's not just them..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Thanks." I smile. "Are you going to come downstairs too?" I ask, walking towards the door.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

"Sure, I guess." I get out of the bed and start putting my clothes back on.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Meet me downstairs then."

I open the door and head down the stairs.

I glance up as Faye joins us. "Look who's finally here."

I mumble, "Sorry..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I look up.

_... She looks an awful lot like Mitchell..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

I finish putting on my clothes and I wipe off my hands, then I head downstairs.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I glance up at the girl. Faye, was it? "Wait... a second... do you _live_ here?"

"Yeah..."

"And... was... Holly your mother...?"

"Yeah..."

I stare at her wide-eyed. _****..._


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

I put a hand on her back.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"..." I watch the two of them.

_I feel like this is supposed to be something mind blowing, but I don't get it._


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well... um... I should be going then..."

_So... Holly was the same woman I knocked up all those years ago...

... and Faye's my daughter... great..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2014)

*((The epic saga of failed edits))*

"What's going on...?" I join the group and see a man getting up to leave.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"... Has anyone ever told you two that you look alike? Because dayuummmm."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I glare at the man.

_This doesn't concern him..._

"Uh... not really?" I say weakly.

(@ Antonio)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I slowly break the kiss.

_I almost forgot that there are other people here, crap...._


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

I sigh.
"Glad we had a family reunion."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

"Well... I really should go..."

_...could this get any more stranger?_


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

I doze off.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"... So, Faye, I was told that you have information on a guy that might be my brother."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

I pause in my tracks, wanting to hear this.

"Name?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

"Mitchell Jarlent. 39."


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

_****... this just got even more weird..._

"Well... um... he's right there." I point at Mitchell.

I walk backwards towards the door and reach with my hand to try to find the doorknob.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 11, 2014)

I glance over at Mitchell.

"... Impossible. Definitely impossible."

_Well maybe..._

I approach him and grab his arm. "How old are you?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "39."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"Oh god..."

I glance at Faye. "... If _he's_ my brother, then _you're_ a Jarlent..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"..." I glance at the man with a horrified expression on my face.

"Yeah... I'm leaving."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"Can somebody please tell me what's going on?" I look at the man trying to leave. "Who are you, for starters?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"... No, you're not. Because if you _are _my brother, you've been gone a goddamn long time."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I laugh awkwardly. "Well... 20 years... give or take a few years..."

I walk over to Teddy and hug him. I whisper in his ear, "I'm _scared_..."

I sigh. _What an interesting turnout..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"I was eleven when you left. _Eleven_."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"I know and I was eighteen."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

I hug Faye back, looking around at the others awkwardly. "It's alright..." I mutter softly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

I hesitate before hugging him tightly.

"Goddamn, Mitch..."

((We're going to pretend that they were loveable siblings ok ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I rest my head on his shoulder.

I walk into the kitchen. _So much for helping..._

I open a hidden cabinet and grab a bottle of booze. _Might as well start now..._

I sit on the ground and drink.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I lightly hug him back. "How have Mom and Dad been?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"... Same as always. Fighting about the littlest things."

I rack my brain. "... Blanca had quite a few foals during the time you were gone."

(( Antonio's childhood horse idk ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I chuckle. "I'd expect so. Have they pressured you into getting married yet?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

".... I've been married eight times already," I admit. "almost nine."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"Wow... that's a lot..." I jokingly ask, "Any kids?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"Of course not," I huff. "all I need is Leon."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"Well... good for you then..."

I shake my head. "I... I can't believe any of this is real. It's like a dream."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"Hey..." I say quietly to Faye. "Is there any water or something in your kitchen? I'm a bit thirsty..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Well... good for you then..."
> 
> I shake my head. "I... I can't believe any of this is real. It's like a dream."



"... Yeah..." I chuckle as memories come flooding back.

"What about you? How have you been?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"Eh... being a pirate... running a crew. Boring stuff."

I smirk. "What kind of thirsty?"

I laugh. "Kidding. Yeah, there should be water here."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"'Boring'? C'mon, we all know that it's more interesting than what was going on with me." I laugh. "


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"Well... I don't want you to judge me or anything..."

I explain to him what's been going on in my life lately.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"Alright." I release her from the hug and head toward the kitchen. "Thanks." I say, with a smile.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"... That's some pretty deep ****."

I sigh. ".. I can't believe Aria and Captain Loser met you before I did."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I smile back and sit down.

I sigh and continue to drink.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I laugh and glance over at my sleeping 'pet'.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

I go to open the cabinets when I see Asher sitting on the floor drinking. "Hey." I say to him. "Is that stuff strong, or are you just bad at handling your booze?" I chuckle as I get a glass for myself.


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I glare at him. "This stuff is strong enough. I just don't feel like standing."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"Woah, what's with the hostility? Just making conversation." I grab a jug of water from the fridge and pour myself a glass.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

Myst said:


> I smile back and sit down.
> 
> I sigh and continue to drink.
> 
> ...



"...So... what do you think about that guy?"

I gesture to Kyon. (( I know we don't got names but for simplicity's sake ))

"... Something serious or just a plaything?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I state icily, "Just remember. I will be the one to comfort her _when_ you break her heart."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smirk. "Just a plaything for now."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "'For now?'" I chuckle. "Gotta give you one, he's not that bad in _any_ department."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

I chuckle emptily. "And what makes you so sure that's gonna happen?" I take a sip of water.


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"Thanks." I smirk.

I sigh and stare into the distance.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I know your type. It may seem like fun and games now but I know you will just end up hurting her."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"You're drunk, you don't know what you're talking about." I finish my glass of water. "And besides, you can thank Faye for making me this way." I turn to leave the room.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"... Although, if it's not obvious, I'm going to have to ask you to stop torturing Catherine from here on."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I awkwardly laugh. "Yeah... that was more of Holly's thing anyways..." I scratch the back of my head.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finishing the bottle and starting to feel the full effects of the drink, I stand up and smash it across Teddy's head. _****ing *sshole. Thinking he can mess with my friend. I'll show him. No one hurts her. No one._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

I glance up at a thumping sound.

"... Did you hear that?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"Yeah... I'm sure it was nothing."

I glance at the kitchen door, growing panicked. _****... this is not good..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

I nod slowly. "Hopefully. Can't have my informant dying on me."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

I feel a blow on the back of my head and fall to the floor with a thud. ((Just imagine this happened before everyone reacted to it bc idk))


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I open the kitchen door and walk out. _****... I should go home..._

I watch Asher walk out and whisper, "Asher..."

I glance at Asher and nod. "Looks like he's alive."

"B-but... where's Teddy?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"... Exactly what the **** happened in there..?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"Nothing you need to worry about." I smirk, slightly slurring my words.

_...is he drunk...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"... Mitch, be ready in case we need to tackle him."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"Gotcha."

I ask quietly, "Asher... are you drunk...?"

"Faye... he's going to hurt you. You need to open your eyes."

My breath catches in my throat. "He's not..."

"Trust me, Faye. He will..."

I stand up and walk over to him. "Asher. You need to take a nap."

"Faye..." I hold her face in my hands and impulsively kiss her.

My eyes widen as I break the kiss. Tears start to fall. "Asher..."

I run up the stairs and into my room.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"... What the..?" I stand up. "..Aw heeeellll nawww."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

I wake up and climb to my feet. I walk out of the kitchen, seeing that Asher left, and turn the corner to see Asher kissing Faye. 

"..." I walk back into the kitchen and lean back against the wall, closing my eyes. _****... I was stupid for even thinking it... I'm such an idiot..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

_I can't get through to her anymore... she won't see reason. He *will* hurt her... why can't she see that?_ I walk towards the door and grab the doorknob.

(idfk what else he can do...)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"Nopenopenopenopenope. You're staying."

I grab his arm. "Mitch, help me."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I grab his other arm.

I slur, "Why do I have to stay? I don't want to see her get hurt by _him_..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

I regain my composure and walk back out, seeing Asher trying to leave. "Yo, *****! Who the hell do you think you are?" I walk over to him and grab him by the collar.


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"Who do you think _you_ are?"

I sit by my window, my tears openly falling. _What was that for? I thought he didn't love me anymore... why does he pull something like that off? Doesn't he know it's too late?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

I let go of Asher.

"... Actually, that corner looks really nice right now; I'm just gonna go.. I mean, _look at _that beige. That's a nice beige. I hope you all have a great day; nice seeing you all- Mitch, I'll talk to you later maybe. Probably not."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I had to  ))


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"Think you can just go kissing MY girlfriend like that?" I say, then I wrench Asher from Mitch's hand and throw him to the ground.


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I fall backwards onto the ground. I spit out venomously, "Since when were you two _official_? Having sex does not make you a couple." 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I shake my head and join Antonio in the corner. I mutter, "I really don't ****ing care for their disputes..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"I told you before, we're _in love_. It's not just sex. But if you can define love and disprove our relationship, I invite you to do so. But first..." I step on his chest. "Why the **** were you two kissing?" I hiss.


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I sigh. "I don't know... maybe it was the alcohol... maybe it was my fear of losing her... You take your pick."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"Whatever. I'm done with you." I push down on his chest with my heel, then take my foot off of him and stomp up the stairs, entering Faye's room.


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I lie on the ground, thinking. _What am I doing...? I can't stop her... it's too late._ I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

".... Welcome to the corner club."

I doze off in Scott's arms.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"Faye..." I say, closing the door. "What happened?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I look up, tears still falling. "I... I don't know..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smirk. "I nominate myself as club president then."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"Oi- I was here first."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"Did he kiss you?" I ask. "Or did you...?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I freeze. "Y-you saw?"

"Yeah, but _I'm_ the oldest."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"True, but I'm obviously the sexier one."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Where do you think Catherine inherited her looks from?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"Technically, _I'm_ the brother that has red hair. I'm also the gay one but still.."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"Why restrict yourself when you can be bi?" I wink.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"Yeah, I saw. Just, what happened? Why were you two kissing?" _Why am I even asking, she probably doesn't even like me... She probably just thought it was sex..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I sigh. "I don't know... He kissed me and... I broke the kiss." _Why does he care so much...?_


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"Oh... Okay, then." 

I attempt to break the tension. "Thanks for the water." I smile.


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"No problem."

I bring my knees up onto the bench and hug myself, slowly rocking back and forth.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"Faye..." I move closer to her. "What's wrong?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"Nothing... Just leave me alone." I sigh and continue to rock myself.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"No, it's something, Faye. C'mon, just tell me."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"Go away." I close my eyes.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"No." I reply. "I'm here for you, and talking out your problem is the first step in fixing it." I put my hand on Faye's shoulder.


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"I don't need anyone... I just need to be by myself." I sigh. "My mother was always right... Just leave me alone."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"Your mother wasn't right... You don't have to be alone..." I scratch my head. "You can always count on our crew for help, you know that... Especially on me..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"All they've done is make things worse... How can it ever get any better than this?" I pout, eyes still shut.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"Some people make things worse, but others can make things better..." _Hopefully this goes better than his did..._ I take her face in my hands, facing her toward me, and kiss her softly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

My breath hitches and I quickly respond to the kiss.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

I pull Faye into a hug as I continue to kiss her.


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I sigh deeply as he continues to kiss me. _How does he make me feel so... wanted?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 12, 2014)

Because everyone seems to forget I was in the room, I make my big escape, running down the street waving my arms about. "I'm freeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!" I find some clothes on someone's washing line and pull them on, dancing down the street. I still wear the collar as I jump around and sing happily. (Lol, Mitch should just sneak behind him and be like "you are never free from me!")


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

Myst said:


> I sigh deeply as he continues to kiss me. _How does he make me feel so... wanted?_




(( Is this a ship I see blooming?  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> "Okay...." I put the collar on and tilt my head.
> 
> "Is this right..?"





CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I nod. "Y-yeah. That's cute."





Lafiel said:


> I blush. "Really..?"
> 
> "... You look nice too..." I mumble.



(( I'm sorry but I need this ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> "Why restrict yourself when you can be bi?" I wink.



I shrug. "Women just don't appeal to me."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> ".... Welcome to the corner club."
> 
> I doze off in Scott's arms.



(( sleepy kawaii desu Sugoi Aria chan ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I shrug. "Women just don't appeal to me."



I chuckle. "You're missing out then."

I slip outside the house while the two are distracted with their chit-chat.

I start the silent walk back home.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"... I think your plaything just bolted."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 12, 2014)

I blush bright red. "Haha, thanks!" I yell happily then smile awkwardly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

_... I have an idea._

I pounce onto him, effectively pushing him down onto the bed.

"... Nya~" I kiss him passionately.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 12, 2014)

I head out onto the deck and look out onto the sea (for no reason at all).


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "... I think your plaything just bolted."



"I think your informant just left as well."

I run out of the house for a bit until I finally spot my pet. I grab him by the leash and say, "You can _never_ leave."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

I sigh and bolt out of the house.

I spot Asher in the distance and run towards him.

"So..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I pause in my steps. "What is it now? I already told you everything."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 12, 2014)

I raise my arms up in defeat. "GODDAMIT Mitch!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I giggle and kiss her back.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 12, 2014)

After absorbing the view I head back down belowdecks.


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"You know you love it." I wink.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 12, 2014)

_Yeah I do..._ I roll my eyes and push my glasses up. "Whatever you say."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

I slowly break the kiss.

I straddle Itsuki and tilt my head. "... Nya?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"... You're drunk. I don't let drunk men wander outside alone. You'll probs kill ur self or something tbh"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 12, 2014)

I blush, giggling I act like a dog. "Woof."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I spit out bitterly, "_So_? Why should it matter to _you_?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> _Yeah I do..._ I roll my eyes and push my glasses up. "Whatever you say."



"So? Where shall we go now?" I smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

(( They're naked sooooo  ))

I trail kisses down his neck. "... Nya..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 12, 2014)

I had clothes on now so I was less embarrassed. "I don't know, how about we just... Hang out? I don't know."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"... I don't exactly want you to die."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 12, 2014)

I moan slightly and shiver, getting a kick out of this. "Woof!" I say with a giggle.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

I paw at his chest lightly. "Nya....~"

(( that's the let's bang paw <3 ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 12, 2014)

I pull her into a kiss and nod. "Woof."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"Nyan~" I nuzzle his cheek before pawing his stomach.

(( get the going lower part?  ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I had clothes on now so I was less embarrassed. "I don't know, how about we just... Hang out? I don't know."



"Why don't we go out for lunch?"

"I'm not going to die..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 12, 2014)

I moan and giggle, pulling her closer. "Woof."
I blush. "F-fine."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

I snuggle into Itsuki's chest.

"Nya~"


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I walk my pet back into town and go inside a local cafe.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Why don't we go out for lunch?"
> 
> "I'm not going to die..."



"Well, you're still drunk."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"I know I am but that's none of your concern. Go make sure Leon hasn't suffocated in his sleep or anything."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

I break the kiss after a long while, and say, "You don't need to listen to what Holly said. You're your own person."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I sigh. "It's hard not to..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I know I am but that's none of your concern. Go make sure Leon hasn't suffocated in his sleep or anything."



I shrug. "Naw, he's fine. Just gets a bit out of it sometimes. Of course, all of us do."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

"Well... I'm going to go... Tell Catherine I'll see her around..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Well... I'm going to go... Tell Catherine I'll see her around..."



"... Don't do anything stupid. Drunk men are the worst men."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "I can handle myself."

I start walking away. _Where should I go...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

"... Good luck."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"You can do it. You have people here to support you, and as long as you stop running off, we can help you out with anything."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I bite my lip. "I'm _scared_... what if I just keep getting hurt?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

"I'll make sure you don't. And if you do, we'll find a way to make it better." I put my arm around her, again pulling her into a hug. "There's no need to be scared when you have a good crew... and some good friends..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I smile weakly. "Thanks..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

I slowly release her from the hug. "Remember: Whatever happens, we're here for you."


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

I laugh. "I know that now. I don't think I will ever be able to leave... not that I want to anymore." I meet his eyes and smile.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

I stare back into Faye's eyes and smile at her. "Good. I'd hate to see you go." 

((This is awkward something important needs to happen or it's just gonna get more sappy and emotional))


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

"... Guess I have to talk to Catherine, then." I head back to the house.


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

"Then I guess I'll have to stay." I smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

"... Alright... the hell did they go.?" I glance at the staircase.

(( i have no idea where they are js ))


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"Yup..." I say, then have an idea. "Hey, you must be hungry, right? Wanna go grab some lunch in town?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

"Sure." I walk with him down the stairs.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

As we approach the bottom of the stairs, I see the fancy guy we met in the last port. _I think he was here earlier, too, come to think of it..._ "Yo, Aunt-Mom, what are you doing here?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

"Are. You. ****ing. ****ting. Me."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"What's up with you, Tan-Pony-Show?" I ask with an overenthusiastic smile.


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

"Hm?" I glance at Antonio confused.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

"Okay, you know what? I'm ****ing done with your bull****." I grab him by the collar.


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

"What do _you_ think you're doing?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"Hey, what gives? We're just going out to lunch! Nobody started any bull**** here except you!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

"An - t OH - n ee - oh."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"A gnat hoe no?" I say, feigning a confused look.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

"... Don't feign idiocy. (idk)" I narrow my eyes.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

I push him away from me. "How about first telling why the **** you're even here?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

"Catherine is a Jarlent."


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "I go by Faye now and even if I am, so what? It's not like I care."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

"... _You _may not, but the Jarlent family still needs a woman to marry off."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"Woah, woah, woah." I interject. "Faye's not going to get pulled into any of your arranged-marriage incestuous bull****. So if you'll excuse us, we need to go to lunch."


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

I laugh. "I'll pass."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

"How cute. You think you have a choice."


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

"It's not like you can actually make me." I laugh. "I'd like to see you even try."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"She does have a choice." I say. "And if she doesn't, things are going to get ugly."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

~ LEON IS SOMEHOW OUTSIDE THE HOUSE
HE MADE THE WALK OFFSCREEN 
AYYY ~

I walk into the house. _..?_

"Well, _I_ can't exactly produce an heir, can I?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"Really? You were pretty well-prepared to do so with Aria. What's stopping you now?" I hiss.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

"I have someone. Doesn't help that I'm _gay_, does it?" I hiss back.

"... What the **** is going on."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"Whatever. Faye, come on." I push past them and turn around at the door before leaving. "Don't follow us." I proceed out the door.


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

I sigh and follow Teddy.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

".... What..?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

~ they do explaining stuff whee ~


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"What a d*ck... Anyway, this looks like a good place." I gesture to a diner near us, and go inside to order. ((GOOD NIGHT))


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I moan and giggle, pulling her closer. "Woof."
> I blush. "F-fine."





Lafiel said:


> I snuggle into Itsuki's chest.
> 
> "Nya~"



(( yeah i'm still figuring out a proper fade gimme some time ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

A mischievous glint enters my eye. "... Nya.."

I smile and lightly trace my fingers over his area.

(( i'm a loser ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 13, 2014)

I am unable to take anymore and flip her over onto the bed and get to work. *Fades to black*


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

"..N- Nya..." My eyes instinctively shut as he pins me onto the bed.

I open my eyes slowly.

_... Looks like he got the hint._

~ FADEEEESSSSSSSSSS TO COLOORRRRRSS~


----------



## nekosync (Oct 13, 2014)

Name : Lia
Gender : Female
Appearance : Dark skin, thick curly hair, almond-shaped light brown eyes.
Personality : Shy. Quite affectionate and caring.
Flaws : Can be quite sensitive. Might lash out randomly when provoked - she can't control her emotions very well. She can be overpowered by someone larger than her.
Talents: Talented with a knife/shiv. Agile and quick. She can sew and weave lovely patterns.
Age : 14
Other: An orphan. Ran away from home to escape the horrors of civil war in her hometown, and the cruelty of the management of the orphanage.


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "What a d*ck... Anyway, this looks like a good place." I gesture to a diner near us, and go inside to order. ((GOOD NIGHT))



"Sure." I follow him inside.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

I sit down at a table, and motion for Faye to join me. "Food should be here soon." I say.


----------



## Beary (Oct 13, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Name : Lia
> Gender : Female
> Appearance : Dark skin, thick curly hair, almond-shaped light brown eyes.
> Personality : Shy. Quite affectionate and caring.
> ...



( Sorry, nope )


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

I join Teddy at the table. "Oh? What did you order?"

She peeks up from her paper and spots Catherine. She waves. "Catherine! How unexpected of you to be here too."

"..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"Huh? What's wrong? Who is she?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

She walks over to their table. "I see you've brought someone with you. Who is he?" She smirks.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"Who are _you_, for starters?" I ask, growing suspicious of her tone.


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

She glances over at him and bats her eyes slowly. "I asked you first."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"Yeah, well I asked Faye who you were first. So if you won't tell... Faye, who's this chick?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

I look away and say quietly, "My cousin..."

She smirks. "Who is this fine gentleman?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

_Wow, her cousin IS hot._ "I'm Faye's friend. What does it matter to you?" _Wait... is this that chick from the bar?_


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

"Oh? Interesting." She winks, with a mischievous twinkle in her eyes. _If they're only friends, I'm sure Catherine wouldn't mind if I borrowed him._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

_What was that wink for? Faye only acts like that when she's..._ 

"Are you drunk?" I ask Faye's cousin.


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

"No, did you want to grab a drink?" She smirks.

I mentally facepalm. _What is she doing...? No. I can't be jealous. We're not even a thing... He can be with any girl he wants... why would he pick *me*...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> "No, did you want to grab a drink?" She smirks.
> 
> I mentally facepalm. _What is she doing...? No. I can't be jealous. We're not even a thing... He can be with any girl he wants... why would he pick *me*...?_



(( dayum ships sailing yo ))


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"No thanks, we're having lunch. I can't abandon my order to get a drink." _Doesn't she know that Faye and I have been...? No, I suppose she doesn't, actually..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

She sits down in the chair next to Teddy and puts her hand on his thigh. "Why don't I join you two and we can go for a drink after?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

I blush when she grabs my thigh. "Well, actually this was just going to  be the two of us... We already ordered and everything..." _No, libido, you will NOT screw this up..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

She pouts and moves her hand closer. "Aww... I guess I'll have to go then..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"Y-yes... *Go*." A small bit of sweat beads on my forehead.


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

She pinches his inner thigh precariously close before standing up to leave. 

"I'll see you two around?" She winks.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

Still blushing, I shoot her a glare. "_Maybe._" I say, rubbing my thigh.


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

I mutter under my breath, "I hope not..." _What the **** did she just do...?_

She gives a flirty wink before walking away.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"Your cousin is... a bit shady." I remark, trying to make myself calm down. 

Trying to change the mood, I then say: "M-man, when is the food getting here?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ".... What..?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ~ they do explaining stuff whee ~



~ uhm they uh go out
back to the ship
i guess
gotta get them dergs~


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

I shrug. "I don't know..."

She stops by the curb to order a taxi. _If they're here, that means Asher is alone..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

The waiter comes to our table with the food, interrupting my fantasy of Faye's cousin undressing. "Here's your order. Our apologies for the wait, we've been swamped today." He walks off with a smile. 

I shake my head, blushing. "W-well, let's eat!" I cram my sub in my mouth immediately.


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

"Sure..." I cut my sandwich into smaller pieces before picking one up and taking a bite.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

I stay silent as I eat. _Damn, this is no good... The more I try to calm down, the more I think about it, and the more excited I get... Ugh..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

I place my sandwich down and glance at Teddy. "Are you okay?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"N-never better." I smile halfheartedly. _****, now I'm picturing FAYE naked, too! Daaamn..._ 

I take a deep, shaky breath.


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

"Something's wrong. What is it?" I lean against the table, glancing at him.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

I finish up my sandwich. _We need to get out of here because I can't have 'alone time' in public..._ Trying to keep myself from staring at her now-visible chest, I start shaking slightly and say to Faye, "I'm f-fine. J-just... Are you almost done eating?" _Because whether we do it or I do it myself, we need to go back to the ship or something..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "I've always been rushed when eating. For once, I want to enjoy my food."

I pick up the last piece of my sandwich and start eating it in an almost sexual manner.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

"Uh... okay..." I wince as she starts eating the sandwich in a really sexual way. "I have to go to the bathroom!" I get up and quickly enter the bathroom to have 'alone time'.


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

I watch him get up and leave as I finish my sandwich. _Okaay then..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

_This cab is taking too long..._ Sonia walks back inside the small diner and goes to the bathroom to check her hair.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 13, 2014)

I finish up, and exit the stall. Seeing Faye's cousin, I have the horrific realization that I'm in the women's bathroom. I re-enter the stall, close the lid on the toilet, and sit with my feet off of the floor, hoping she didn't notice me.


----------



## Myst (Oct 13, 2014)

Sonia smirks at her reflection in the mirror. _Wait... did she see something?_ 

She calls out, "Hello, is anyone in there?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2014)

~they had a fight~

".... How about a lunch date?" I say, trying to calm him down.

".... Fine."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 14, 2014)

I stay silent and hold my breath, but after a while my lungs give out and I cough, gasping for air.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

She walks over and stands outside the booth. "I can hear you."

(Imagine she's wearing shorts and all you see are her legs rn.)


----------



## toxapex (Oct 14, 2014)

"Go away." I say, trying not to picture her again.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

She smirks. "Why are you in the girl's bathroom? What happened to your little _date_ with Catherine?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

I walk into the Cafe, Leon trailing behind me. ".... Are you sure about this..? This place, it's so.... _common_..."

"And exactly_ which one _of us was promised a date?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I sigh and sit alone at my table. _Is he coming back soon...?_


----------



## toxapex (Oct 14, 2014)

"Nothing that has to do with you." I say, growing slightly 'excited' thinking about it again.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

She rolls her eyes. "Need some help?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

I glance over and spot Catherine. "...Ugh..."

"Something wrong?" I follow his gaze.

".... No, just.. we should go somewhere else."

"Oh, it's Catherine. I suppose now is a good time as any for you to apologize to her."

".. Nope. Not doing it."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I sip at my water, unsure of what else to do to occupy myself. _Is he okay...? He's been gone a long time..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 14, 2014)

"N-no..." I say. "You couldn't help with this type of thing, anyway... J-just leave..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

I drag Tony over to Catherine.

"... Hello."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I look up. "Hey."

She asks, growing amused, "Are you _sure_? I'd like to try."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 14, 2014)

"N-no! Just go!" I almost yell, growing so 'excited' that I accidentally have some 'alone time' and make a 'mess'.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

A strange smell fills the air and she starts to grow aroused. "I'm coming." rolleyes

She slides herself under the door.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

"... _Someone _has an apology for you."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I glance at Antonio. "Really?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 14, 2014)

When I see her, I grow unable to suppress my urge and pull her onto me, disrobing. "Yes... No... Faye..." ((idfk))

~Fades to a very shameful black~


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

She disrobes as well, enjoying every second.

~Fades to Black~


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

I nudge Tony softly. ".. Go."

"... You told me I had until tomorrow." I mumble.

I wave my hand. "Tomorrow, today, yesterday, all the same."

I take a deep breath. ".... I apologize for my rude behavior earlier; the Jarlent family will not be forcing you into marriage, nor are you obligated to attend any meetings or events we hold."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I smile lightly. "Thank you for understanding."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

I wave. "Good luck with your date~ I mean, 'outing' with another human being that you may be attracted to."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "It's not a date... I don't even know where he is... He just left to the bathroom a while ago..." I sigh. "Oh... and I saw Sonia again..."

(Maybe someone should check both bathrooms, see what's going on, and run out?)

(This'll be the test of 'do they tell Catherine or not?' XD )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I feel like Leon would push Tony and Faye to get along while either wants nothing to do with each other. lmfao )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

".. Oh, really? We should check it out, bathrooms really are odd places."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

"Can you?" I ask politely. "I would but... I'm a girl." I awkwardly laugh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

"... 'Kay." I glance at Tony. "Stay here, I'll be right back." I walk into the men's bathroom.

I sigh.


----------



## nekosync (Oct 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Sorry, nope )



How can I get accepted?


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I sigh. "I hope he's okay..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

".... Yeah."

"...? What?"

I head outside. "... There's no one in there."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I sit quietly, thinking to myself. _I wonder what Sonia wants... why does she keep bothering me...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

"... What?"

"Exactly what I said. The hell could he have gone?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I look between the two confused. "He said he was going to the bathroom and I didn't see him leave..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

I snap loudly. "... I got it. He's probably in the girl's bathroom. Got lost, or something along the lines of that."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I ask in a whisper, "...why would he go there...?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

"... I have absolutely no idea."

I shrug. "Well, no harm in checking it out, right?" I glance at Catherine. ".. I'm afraid you'll have to come with me this time."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

"Alright."

I slowly stand up from my chair and follow him.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

I open the door silently and walk inside.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I follow him inside and start to pick up a weird smell. _..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

"...Ugh.." I cover my noise and frown when I hear noises.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

My face turns pale as I hear the noises. _Doesn't Teddy sound like that...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

I walk closer to the noises. _NONONONONO. NOPE. NOPE. NOPE._


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I freeze in place by the bathroom's exit, fearful to move any closer.


----------



## Beary (Oct 14, 2014)

( gg 
I'm proud of you all)


----------



## nekosync (Oct 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( gg
> I'm proud of you all)



How can I get accepted for this RP?


----------



## Beary (Oct 14, 2014)

nekosync said:


> How can I get accepted for this RP?



( Can't. We're too far in.)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

My eyes widen at the sight.

_Okay yeah no we're leaving._

I back up quietly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I glance at Leon and mouth the words: "_What did you see?_"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

I sigh and nudge her outside. "... Nothing good. We should go."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I follow him back outside and sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

I glance at Catherine. "... Just trust me, nothing you want to see was in there."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I say dejectedly, "But... that doesn't answer what happened to Teddy..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

"... Oh, he was in there. Not doing something I'd approve of in a Diner, but yeah, he was in there."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I sit down in my chair. "Then... what was he doing...?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

"... Uh, things." I scratch the back of my head awkwardly. "Adult things."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I stare at him strangely. "By... himself? In the _female's_ restroom?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

"... Not exactly 'by himself'..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I say softly, "... oh."

_What was I thinking? It's not like we had anything... but... I still can't believe he'd do that in the middle of our lunch date... Maybe that's why he wanted to leave so fast..._ I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

"... Like I said, we really should get going. This definitely isn't a good place to be right now."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

"Why? I came here with Teddy and I plan on leaving with him as well."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

"... Well, he's currently banging someone, so it might take awhile."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

"..."

(Tony, say something.)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

I clear my throat. "... If she wants to stay, let her stay. Besides, we won't be able to do much when she confronts her cheating lover."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "He's not my _lover_. We just... made out a few times..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

" 'Made out'."


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

"Psshh... you have no right to judge me. I had a different upbringing."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 14, 2014)

I shrug. "... All humans should be held to the same standards."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 14, 2014)

I realize what I'm doing after a while, and finally stop myself using my iron strength of will. I push Faye's cousin off of me and quickly get dressed, a look of horror in my eyes.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

She smirks at the frantic face of the man before her. "Did you _enjoy_ yourself?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 14, 2014)

"Sh-shutup!" I unlatch the stall door and bolt out of the bathroom, looking around frantically to see if Faye left yet. I notice my appearance -disheveled, covered with stains- and sigh.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

She takes her time getting dressed, replaying the events in her mind.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I shrug. "... All humans should be held to the same standards."



"I guess..."

I glance up as Teddy exits the restroom and unconsciously shoot him a glare.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

I see Faye sitting with What's-his-face across the room. I walk toward the two, and as I do so I notice Faye glaring at me. _****... She knows..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 15, 2014)

I smirk. "... Look who finally showed up."

"..." _.... Oh god._


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

I drop my glare and put on a fake smile. "_Welcome back_. I hope you didn't fall in the toilet or anything."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

"Nope." I say, sitting down. I then sigh deeply and place my forehead on the table, staring face-down at the tabletop.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 15, 2014)

"...So, have a good time in there?" I raise an eyebrow.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

"No." I grumble, not looking up.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 15, 2014)

"Is that so?"

I hesitantly glance at Teddy.

_..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

I watch silently, having nothing to say myself.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

"Yeah." I respond tersely. I glance up for a split second and lock eyes with Leon. _They all know. ****._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 15, 2014)

I look away. _..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

She finishes putting her clothes on and walks out of the stall to the mirror. She works on fixing her hair and straightening out her clothes. _What a rush... that was exhilarating._ She smirks to herself.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

"Well," I say, "I guess we all know what just happened, so can we not make a big deal of it? I'm a guy, I had needs, some chick took advantage of those needs. Can we just drop it? Okay? Jeez." ((#overlydefensive))


----------



## Naiad (Oct 15, 2014)

"... You banged someone while on a lunch date."


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

I stay quiet. _This wasn't the time to ****... especially not when he asked *me* to lunch..._ I shake my head. _Screw him. I don't need him. He was never really mine in the first place... why am I worrying so much about this...?_ I silently fold my hand into a fist then quickly open it when I realize what I'm doing. _I can't get mad. I have no right to be mad. I knew this would've happened eventually... but why now?_


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

"It wasn't a date..." I start. _Wait... ****, I asked her to come in the first place, to make her feel better... ****, I really ****ed up this time..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 15, 2014)

"Catherine, the Jarlent's offer still stands."


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

I bite my lip. "What does the offer entail again?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 15, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "... You must move to the Jarlent's main property and become acquainted with the family. You will not be forced to attend events or into marriage. In return, the Jarlent family will support you."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

I notice Faye's disappointed and angry look, and I sigh. _Yup... I guess I deserve it, too..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

Sonia checks over herself one last time in the mirror before walking out of the bathroom.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile weakly. "I guess I will take you up on that." _What else do I have here anyways...?_


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

I look up in shock when Faye agrees to Aunty-ho's offer. 

I see Faye's cousin walk out of the bathroom out of the corner of my eye. _****..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 15, 2014)

I smile softly. "... The family'll be thrilled to have you, Catherine."

_... Looks like we're going home, then._

I yawn and rub my eyes. "... Ugh..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

I smile back. "Thanks." _Maybe a fresh start will do me some good... a new place... It'll be nice to turn over a new leaf._

Sonia walks to the cashier and orders herself a drink before sitting at barstool.

- - - Post Merge - - -

After aimlessly walking around the town for a while, my drunkenness wears off. Due to a lack of places in mind to go, I go back home.

I walk inside and close the door behind me. _What a day..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

"Faye..." I say, noticing Sonia isn't approaching. "Why are you leaving? You just said you were going to stay..." _I don't know why I'm even asking... Ugh, ****._


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

I ignore his question and take a sip of my water, the ice long melted away.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sonia waits for her drink. 

The bartender eventually comes and says, without looking up, "ID please."

Sonia smirks and says, "I don't need one. My name is Sonia Evans."

The bartender silently shakes his head. "Of course it is." He half-mutters under his breath, "Privileged children these days... I swear they're starting younger and younger..." He sets to making her drink.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

"Faye." I say again, louder this time. "You oughtta stay with the crew, not with this upper-class snob."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 15, 2014)

"... Catherine is a Jarlent, yet she chose you. And you, a commoner, betrayed her. Piece the puzzle together."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

"Shut the **** up! She didn't choose me, she chose the crew! She shouldn't leave just because one of the crew had sex! God!"


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "I'm not leaving because of _you_. I'm my own person as well."

Sonia smirks and starts to listen in on the conversation while sipping at her drink.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

"Well, how come you were all set to stay before I- ...before 'that' happened?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

I sigh and ignore his question. _Why does he care? He can easily find someone else to bang..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

"Faye! Answer." I sit back and mutter, "Those are poor manners for someone who wants to be a socialite..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

I close my eyes and softly say, "I'm _done_ with you. I don't need to answer."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

"Well, _I'm_ not done with you! And if you think you can just run away after everything that happened between us-" I stop. _****. That slipped out._


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

I reply wearily, my eyes still shut, "It's not called _running away_ if I'm not running from anything." I mutter under my breath, "If you wanted me to stay, you should've said so earlier..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

"I _did_ say so, though... that was the whole reason I asked you to stay with the crew before..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

Sonia, having just finished her drink, set it down on the counter before walking over to the group.

"If she wants to leave, _let_ her leave." Sonia says with her hand on her hip.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 15, 2014)

I hear Faye's cousin speak, and grow irritated. "Stay OUT of this, you MEDDLESOME *****."


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

She smirks. "You didn't seem to _hate_ it when we ****ed."

My eyes shoot open and widen at her sentence.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

"... That's it. We're leaving. Catherine?" I glance at her.


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

I bite my lip. "Yeah... let's go."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

I stand up slowly. "... We'll be taking our leave now."


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

I stand up as well and follow Antonio, without another glance at Teddy.


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I blush. "F-fine."





Myst said:


> I walk my pet back into town and go inside a local cafe.



After lunch, I walk my pet to an abandoned alleyway, pull out a gun, and shoot him with it. I then place the trigger to the side of my head and do the same. I fall over dead within seconds.


----------



## Beary (Oct 16, 2014)

I wake up suddenly, then remember what I came here for. Reaching into my pocket, I get down on one knee and prod Aria.

( SPEEDBOAT )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

I tilt my head. "... Scott..?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I take a deep breath as we exit. "... That was _fun_." I mutter.


----------



## Beary (Oct 16, 2014)

" I think seven years is long enough to wait. Marry me?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

I put my hands in my pockets as we walk away. "... yeah."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

I nod before leaning down and pulling him into a hug.

"... Took you long enough..." I murmur.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"... Catherine, if you wish me to, I can kill her."


----------



## Beary (Oct 16, 2014)

~fades into happiness idk~


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

I bite my lip. "...I'd like that..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

"... Alright then." I pull out my pistol. "No need to be quiet about this, I guess, I'll just cover it up later."

I turn back to the Diner. "Would you like to watch?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

I sigh. "I'd rather wait outside if that's alright..."


----------



## Jawile (Oct 16, 2014)

Grinning, I spin my dagger in my hand, watching the ocean.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

I nod. "I'll be quick. You two wait here." 

I open the door to the diner and head back inside.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 16, 2014)

"****..." I sigh as they walk off. 

"And you..." I look over at Sonia. "You can **** off."


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

"I'm not leaving." She smirks and traces a finger along his arm.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

I flip the lock on my gun.

"... Aw, look at the happy couple."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 16, 2014)

"Yeah, you are." I shake her off of my arm, hitting her in the stomach 'by accident'. "Oops," I say coldly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

I stand outside with Leon as I let my thoughts wander.

- - - Post Merge - - -

She glares at Antonio. "We are not a- ow. ****ing idiot." She knees Teddy's crotch.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

"... It's been nice knowing you," I purr.

I raise the gun and shoot. _Perfect head shot, of course._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 16, 2014)

((**** nvm XD))


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

She starts to crumble to the ground but before she does, she gives Teddy one last 'squeeze' before hitting the ground and dying.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

"... Rot in hell."

I glance at the other shocked patrons. "Let it be said that this woman wronged the Jarlent family. Those who wrong the Jarlents always pay."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 16, 2014)

I jump in shock, partly because of the pain of Faye's cousin squeezing my stinging crotch, and partly because of the loud, sudden sound ringing in my ears. I turn around and see... "...Ant-bow?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

"... Hello."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 16, 2014)

"...You know, that's the one time you've actually done something I approve of. Thanks..." I stand up, looking at the dead corpse of Faye's cousin.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

"I owe it to Catherine." I fix my collar. "My men will be here to clean it up soon."


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

I quickly cover my ears as I hear a gunshot. I glance over at Leon. _I can't believe it really happened..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 16, 2014)

"I thought you guys were leaving." I say, wincing at the mention of Faye.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

"We are. I just had some business to attend to prior to doing so."

I bite my lip.

"... Don't worry, it probably didn't hurt.."


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

I smile lightly. "I'm not worried. Just a bit surprised at how quickly it happened."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 16, 2014)

"Well, why are you doing this? You're taking her away from me. I've made her happy before, and I can do it _again_, goddamnit!" I take a deep breath. "Faye'll be miserable at your fancy estate. She's not made for that type of life."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

"... He probably just wants to get home as fast as possible. He's excited to finally introduce you to the family."

"And you made her _so_ happy." I state sarcastically. "After what you pulled, you should be happy that she doesn't _entirely_ hate you."


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

I grow curious. "How far away _is_ home?" _I can call it that now, right...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

"... Do you know where Aria lives? We live near there. Of course, 'near' is actually quite far, considering the size of the property."


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

"Not really..." I laugh awkwardly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

I scratch the back of my head in thought.

"Ah... It should be the first port you left from. A few days trip from here."


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

I smile. "I didn't join the crew when the others did. I snuck on later on."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 16, 2014)

"_You_ should be happy that you're related to Faye, because that's the reason I'm not killing you right now," I growl.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

I nod slowly. "... Oh." 


- - - Post Merge - - -

I raise an eyebrow. 

"If it makes you happy to think that you could even remotely harm me, go ahead." I wave. "Have a nice life."

I leave the diner.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 16, 2014)

I stand fuming for a few seconds. _That stuck-up b*stard... I won't let him take Faye away from me. I can fix this..._ I silently follow Antonio at a distance.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 16, 2014)

I nod at Catherine and Leon. "Ready to go?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

I smile lightly. "Ready." _I don't think I need anything in my house... I have everything important with me. My dagger should be in my boot still._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 17, 2014)

I watch the three from around the corner of the diner's front entrance, keeping low and trying not to be seen.

_I feel like all of this has happened before... Faye's cousin... Have I seen her before...?_

Then it hits me. 

_Faye's cousin is just like Faye used to be... Sleeping with others for personal gain, not caring about them, or what consequences it has for them... 

But somehow... I still think I love Faye._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

I briskly start in the direction of the ship.

"... C'mon."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 17, 2014)

I stay behind the group, tailing Antonio. ((And no, no monologue bc I'm sleepy! XD))


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I follow behind, tucking a piece of hair behind my ear as I go. _Back to the sea, I go... one last voyage... then onto my new life... I hope Asher understands..._ I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

I pause in front of the ship and turn back to Faye and Leon.

"... Ready?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I nod my head silently.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

I board the the ship.

(GO TOKAY GO)


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I board the ship as well, not looking behind me as I do so.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 17, 2014)

I board the ship stealthily, and slip below deck. I go to the storeroom and hide.

((GOOOOOOOD NIIIIIGHT)))))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> After lunch, I walk my pet to an abandoned alleyway, pull out a gun, and shoot him with it. I then place the trigger to the side of my head and do the same. I fall over dead within seconds.



(Wowowowow. Godmod? You can't just kill my character.)


----------



## Beary (Oct 17, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Wowowowow. Godmod? You can't just kill my character.)



( We're ending tJD soon. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 17, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( We're ending tJD soon. )


(I know that, but surely it is up to me if my character dies or not.)


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Wowowowow. Godmod? You can't just kill my character.)



(I shot him. Whether he dies or not is up to you.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I shot him. Whether he dies or not is up to you.)



(Ohhhh, okay, I thought you killed him.)
I wake up, injured, but still alive.


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Ohhhh, okay, I thought you killed him.)
> I wake up, injured, but still alive.



(No. I only killed Mitchell.  )


----------



## toxapex (Oct 17, 2014)

I eventually get up and roam the hallways quietly, scouting and making a mental map of the ship.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

"I'll be in my office. If you'd like, Leon will show you around."


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I nod. "Sounds good."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

I wave to the two of them before heading below deck.

"Alright!" I beam. "Where should we start..? The Jade Dagger is quite small compared to ours."


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I bite my lip and think. _Hm..._

"Where's your favorite spot on the ship?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

I shrug.

"I don't really have one... I mean, I do, but I can't exactly bring you there."


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I tilt my head confused. "What do you mean?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

"... It's uhm... our bedroom..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "I didn't expect that from you. You didn't really give off _that_ vibe..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

I blush, flustered.

"... I- I've never been a large fan of ships..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I heartily laugh. "You and me both."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

I tilt my head. "Why join a crew if you dislike the sea?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "I used to like the sea... but ever since _her_ death, it just... doesn't feel the same anymore..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 17, 2014)

I hear Faye's voice approaching and quickly run into a closet. _****, I didn't think this far ahead... What will I even say to her...? I'd better just try to avoid them for now..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

"Her..?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I close my eyes and expel a sigh. "... my mother..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I love how they don't even know Mitchell is dead. Has the ship left yet? I could make Asher run to tell them the bad news.)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

"... Oh.."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( no ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

After walking around the neighborhood, my head is finally clear.

I'm just about to go back home when a putrid smell comes my way. That's strange... I go to check it out and find Mitchell's dead body just laying there while a gun sits on the ground. _...I need to tell Antonio before he leaves..._

I start to run towards the port at top speed.

After a long run there, I pause on the dock to catch my breath. While I do so, I catch a glimpse of his ship. _Phew... they're still here._

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Yeah..." I open my eyes and fake a smile. "But let's talk about happier things instead."

I jokingly ask, with a wide smirk growing on my face, "When's the wedding?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

"I.. ah.. actually haven't told my family yet. Neither has Antonio..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

"Oh? Why not?"

(Are they on the top of the ship still?)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Oh? Why not?"
> 
> (Are they on the top of the ship still?)



(( ye ))

"... Well, as far as the world knows, Antonio and Aria's wedding plans are still on. We're still trying to work something out with Uncle."


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I reply solemnly, "Oh, I see." 

Feeling bad for bringing this up, I ask cheerfully, "On with the tour then?"

My breathing finally returns to normal and I swiftly walk over to Antonio's ship. I call out to Leon, "Wait!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

"Sure-" I glance over to see Asher. "...Hello..?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I climb onto the ship quickly, breathing heavily. "S-something." I take a deep breath. "Something happened. Where's Antonio?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look down at my feet to avoid Asher's gaze, slightly blushing as I do so. _I haven't seen him since that... kiss... but can I really lead him on after all we've been through...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

"I- In his office... What happened?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I close my eyes, not wanting to see how she would react. "Mitchell's dead. He was shot. I don't know who did it."

I slowly crumple to the ground, clutching at my heart. _I... I just met him... why... why did this happen?!_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

My eyes widen. "... Oh god..."

I kneel down and wrap my arms around Faye. "... Tony's office is the door closest to the stairs."


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I nod. "Thanks."

I walk to where his office is and slowly knock on the door.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My voice cracks as I speak, "W-why... w-why... why?!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

I look up from my work. "... Who is it?"

"... Why don't we go to the Oriental room? It'll soothe you." I smile weakly.

(( brb shower))


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

"It's Asher. I have bad news."

I start to shake as reality sets in. "..."

_They're... both...

...

dead._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

"...Come in."

"..." I bite my lip. "If it would make you cope better, I can try to convince Asher to voyage home with us."


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I hesitantly walk inside and close the door behind me. "Well, this is going to hurt either way so might as well come right out with it. Mitchell's dead."

"...I... can't do that to him."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

My eyes widen.

"What?" 

"... What if he actually wants to come along? We'll never know until we try."


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I repeat myself in case he didn't hear me correctly, "Mitchell's dead. Someone shot him. I don't know who. I found him in an alleyway all alone."

I sigh. "He has a life here though..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

I sigh. "... Have you told Catherine yet?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I sigh. "Yeah... she's on the main deck with Leon right now."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 17, 2014)

"... And maybe he thinks that you're more important than that life." I say softly.

I stand up. "Let's go." I burst through the door.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> I repeat myself in case he didn't hear me correctly, "Mitchell's dead. Someone shot him. I don't know who. I found him in an alleyway all alone."
> 
> I sigh. "He has a life here though..."



"But I don't." I step out from the corner, where I had been inching closer and listening to the conversation.


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

I follow Antonio out the door.

I stare wide-eyed as Teddy appears out of nowhere but I don't pull myself out of Leon's embrace.

(He's still hugging her, right?)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

I glare at Teddy. "Get out. Now."

I climb up onto the deck. "... Well ****.."


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I follow him onto the deck and roll my eyes at the scene. _This looks like a scene straight from a movie..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

"No." I say. _****, I should've waited until the ship actually LEFT before revealing myself..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

I glare at the man. "Why are you here? We've made it perfectly clear that Catherine will be staying with us."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

"Well, if she's staying with you, then I'm coming as well. I don't trust you people with her," I growl.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I glance between Teddy and Faye.

_... what is going on here?_

I close my eyes and say, "**** off, Teddy."


----------



## nekosync (Oct 18, 2014)

Name : Chi
Gender : Female
Appearance : Female. Choppy, short black hair. Small almond eyes, sparse eyebrows.
Personality : Tough tomboy. Charming and sweet at times. 
Flaws : She can get too aggressive sometimes. Over-competitive.
Talents: Good at fist-fights. Will always stand up for her friends and what she believes in.
Age : 15
Other: Orphan.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

"_You're_ the one that banged Sonia. Not me."


----------



## Jawile (Oct 18, 2014)

I finish another bottle, resting my head on my crate, staring out at the sea. I had a strange feeling that my journey would end soon.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I wiggle myself from Leon's embrace and stand up. 

I point to Teddy. "**** off."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

"I know I was wrong to have sex with Sonia. I understand that. But I think that if I can get over you killing my brother, I think you can get over this one slip-up. Why do you even care who I have sex with, anyway?" _****, did she actually *like* me? Goddamnit._


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

"I don't care. Just leave. You can do whatever you want. Keep me out of it."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

(( shh ))


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

"I'm not leaving, and there's nothing you can do to make me," I state bluntly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

"Why are you even here?" I ask wearily.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

"I don't... know..." I say uneasily. "But I know I couldn't stand it if you leave forever." _****, I'll have to tell her, won't I?_


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I glance at him, confusing written across my face.

I clear my throat. "What's going on here?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

I stand up. "... I don't really know.."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

"Well, Asher, I guess I broke her heart, just like you said, but that doesn't change the fact that I'm in love with her. So I guess it's your turn to swoop in to comfort her and steal her away, just like you said you would." I scowl at Asher menacingly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I sigh. "Look, Teddy, I'm not going to sugarcoat this but you really are an idiot. I already know that things will never work out between us. At this point, I just want her to be happy. I don't want to see her get hurt."

I glance at Faye. "I wasn't aware of what happened. I don't know too much so I'm sorry I wasn't the first one there for you."

"..."

I glance back to Teddy. "If you're here now, I guess that means you somewhat care... it really is up to her though." I shrug. "Good luck." I start to walk away, intending to get off the ship.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

I look at Faye silently. _If I don't get to stay on this ship, the first thing I'm doing is killing Asher._


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I bite my lip and look away. _When is this ship going to leave...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

I bite my lip. "... Asher, wait—"


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I pause in my steps, almost off the ship, and glance back at Leon. "Yeah?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

I bite my lip to fit in.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

"... Stay. She needs you."


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I shake my head. "She needs a new beginning. She needs family. She doesn't need me."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

_Or maybe I'll kill him if he stays..._ I grow annoyed.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

"_Yes,_ she does. We'll take care of everything, just stay..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I smile weakly at Leon. "I can't do that..." _If I stayed, I don't think I could handle seeing her everyday..._

I turn around and continue to walk away.

I lie down on the deck and stare at the clouds.

(Imagine she's wearing a cute flowery tee right now and shorts.)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

"..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I walk off the ship and pause on the dock to take one last glance at the group. _I hope they can all find happiness... It makes me happy knowing that *she's* safe now..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

"... We should sail soon."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

"Well, he's dealt with..." 

I walk over to Faye. "...You look nice."


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I continue to stare at the sky. "**** off."

_... I can't believe Asher would leave just like that... I thought he'd want to stay... Does he really care about me enough to leave me like that? To let me down softly and gently..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

"Faye... Can we talk?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

"I don't want to talk to you. Just ****ing leave."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

"I'm not going to do that. You need to accept that people make mistakes. And as badly as I ****ed up, I won't let you run away from this. I don't want to lose you after everything that's happened."


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I get up into a sitting position and hug my knees. "_Why_? Why are you doing this to me? Why me?" 

I rock myself back and forth, fighting back tears, ones I had not released since finding out Mitchell had died.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

"Why am I doing _what_ to you? I'm trying to help you see that you can trust people... If I knew you didn't want me... '_with_' your cousin, I wouldn't have done it..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

"..." I sigh and approach Catherine, quietly wrapping my arms around her.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

"I couldn't care less about that... I don't understand why you're coming after me still. We had nothing. I thought we were done when you moved on..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance up as Antonio wraps his arms around me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> I walk off the ship and pause on the dock to take one last glance at the group. _I hope they can all find happiness... It makes me happy knowing that *she's* safe now..._



(I never really made him leave yet so...)

I walk off to a nearby cafe to grab a bite to eat. I order a sandwich to go than go down to the beach to sit in the sand and eat. _Going back to work tomorrow... that'll be exciting..._

(He's close enough to hear any loud screams/fighting but far enough to be away from it.)


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

_Nothing?!_ "How can you...? Augh! ****!" I angrily rush inside the ship and run back down to the cargo hold.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

"... You alright..?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I follow after Teddy.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I sigh. "I... I don't know."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

"... Should I kick 'im off for you?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I smile weakly. "I.. I don't think that would help anything..." I sigh.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

Once I reach the cargo hold and am sure nobody followed me, I have a metaphysical out-of-body experience which leads to a cathartic realization sigh shakily and try to stop myself from crying. _How could she say that about us...? After *everything*..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

I peer out from behind the door. "You okay?" I ask softly.

".. Guess not." I scratch the back of my head. "Pardon me for asking, but how do you _really_ feel towards him?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

"I... I don't know." _He makes me feel warm and wanted though... but that was only during sex..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

"Well, I can't exactly throw him off if you're unsure. We can just send him back if you decide that you loathe him."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

"I- I'm fine, now go a_way_..." I snap, my voice breaking.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

"He makes me so confused... I don't know." I murmur.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

"... You two should talk this out over dinner. Our chef is the best, and our crew is nice too." I smile weakly.

I sigh. "Goddamn men, trying to act strong all the time."

I wrap my arms around him. ".. It's okay to cry if you're sad. If you'd like, we can talk it out."


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

"I guess so... I don't want to impose..." I bite my lip.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

"F-fine..." I agree. I quietly add, "No homo..."

"I just can't believe I don't _mean_ anything to her... I thought she felt differently... God, I'm so _stupid_..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

"... There's the possibility that she's just feeling frustrated, upset, and betrayed. You two just need to sit down and have a mellow talk. No threatening, no anger; just a talk."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I nod and wave to the crew. "We're setting off." I order. "Man your positions."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

"I... c-can't... Not when she says things like that. It just... kinda breaks my heart..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

"... You love her, right?"

I wince when I feel shaking. "... Well, anyway, you'll have plenty of time. I think we're setting off."


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

I watch the crew get ready to leave. _Can I really do this...? What will I say to him...?_


----------



## Jawile (Oct 18, 2014)

nevermind


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

"****... We're really going... ****, I should've left her... She doesn't want me here, this was a mistake..." I put my face in my hands.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

"Like I said, talk it out. People can say things that they don't necessarily mean."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 18, 2014)

I sigh. "Fine..." _But what will I say...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 18, 2014)

"... Now that we got that clarified, you two really should apologize to each other."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 19, 2014)

"B-but... when? How...?" I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

"... Tonight. Over dinner." I bite my lip. "... Just apologize. You know what, right?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

~timeskip ~


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

I sit down at the table, glancing at the spectacular views around me. _I've never been on such a nice ship before... It's truly amazing..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 19, 2014)

I sit down across from Faye at the table. _Dang, this place is luxurious._

I glance at Faye. "Hi."


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

I sigh and weakly reply, "Hey..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

I pat Leon's head. "How'd it go?"

"... We'll see."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 19, 2014)

"So... I'm sorry."


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

I shrug. "I can tell. If you weren't, I see no reason why you'd come this far and just leave everything behind..."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 19, 2014)

"Eh, I have nothing there anyway. The crew never really got anything done... No looting or anything..." I chuckle lightly.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

I solemnly reply, "Oh... I see."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 19, 2014)

"Yeah..." I say. "So... I'm not saying that I want anything to happen with us again... I just don't want you to hate me..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

"I just need time... that's all..." I sigh then look up at the ceiling. _What a pretty chandelier... I wonder how much it cost..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 19, 2014)

"Alright... I'll stop hounding you about it." I pick uneasily at my food.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

I slowly eat my food as well. I glance over at Antonio and Leon. _I wonder what they think of us now..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 19, 2014)

I uneasily glance at Leon. _This was a bad idea. Why did he want me to do this? What do I say?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

"What should we do?" I whisper.

"Ahhh- Uhm... Ah!" I look up as the lights dim. "Looks like the entertainment finally arrived."

I frown. "They're late."


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

I take a sip of my drink and glance over as the lights dim. _...?_


----------



## toxapex (Oct 19, 2014)

When the lights dim, I look around. "What the ****...?" I mutter.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

I watch as the singer and band enter the stage. "Took them long enough."

I watch her carefully as she begins singing. _... Shame that we only have her until the next port. She's not that bad._


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

I listen intently to the singer and hum along to myself. _She's actually kind of good... So is this what it's like to be rich...?_ I smirk. _Not too bad. You get to screw people over financially while still looking good. It definitely is a step up from being a thief. It still is being a thief but being a legal one._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I finish my food and set my silverware down.

As I reach for my glass, I start to feel a bit queasy. _Ugh... what's going on...?_ I cover my mouth with my hands; fearful of what could happen next. _Please not right now... not here..._


----------



## toxapex (Oct 19, 2014)

I grow guilty as I hear the song's lyrics. _I hope Faye's not listening... Why would Leon choose a song like that...?_ I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

"Oh... Did we hire another singer..?"

I watch as a few more people step out.

"... I guess so."


----------



## toxapex (Oct 19, 2014)

"Faye...?" I look over at her when she begins to act a bit strange. "Are you all right?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

I quickly nod at the voice and stand up, starting to feel a bit of my food on the way back up.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 19, 2014)

I get up and approach Faye. "That doesn't seem okay. Antyhose, Leon! Come over here, something's wrong with Faye!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

"... I swear to God, I'm going to **** him up one day." I sigh and approach them.

"... What's wrong with Faye?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Unable to control myself, I start to vomit all over Teddy, who was conveniently standing nearby.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 19, 2014)

"Oh, ****!" I jump back when Faye vomits on me. "THAT'S wrong with Faye!"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

I wave to a few of my men. "Get her to the infirmary and have the Medical team take care of her."

"As for him, find something in the storage room for him to wear." I nod at Teddy.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

I sigh and shamefully follow the guys. _What is going on with me...?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

".. Um... not trying to be awkward here, but exactly how many times have you guys done it..?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

I shrug. "I've lost count. Why?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

"Oh... well... um..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

I glance at him. "Yeah...?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

"So.. babies."


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

I burst out in laughter. "Impossible."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

"... How are you so sure..?" I frown.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "I just am, okay?"


----------



## toxapex (Oct 19, 2014)

I receive some new clothes from the crew, then I enter a dorm, change, and sleep.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

"Protection..?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

"Nope." I smirk as I stop outside a door. _This must be the infirmary..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

"Then how do you _know_..?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

"Because it's not in the cards for me." I glance at the door expectantly.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

".. Cards?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I open the door.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Are you _serious_ right now? I'm infertile. I can't have kids even if I wanted to."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Sidenote: This'll be my last RP I ever do on TBT. Nice knowing you guys. ^^" )


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

((okie bye))

"O-Oh..."

_Well that's going to be hell to explain._


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

"Yeah... I blame my mother for that... she wasn't exactly the best person..." I trail off.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

I pat her head. "It'll all work out." I gently nudge her inside.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ((okie bye))



(I love how you can say bye so easily.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I follow him inside. _I hope everything goes well..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 19, 2014)

(( I'll still see you on wishyco so ))


*WELCOME TO THE END OF THE JADE DAGGER*

IF YOU ACTUALLY READ THROUGH ALL OF THIS
YOU'RE EITHER HELLA DETERMINED
OR A LITTLE BIT CRAZY
MAYBE BOTH

ok so this was a 100% shippy feels rp because we all know the deep **** that happened in tA

And yes, our next one will definitely be more plot driven.

BLAZE LIVEEES
BLAI LIVEEES
AND YES I'M SECRETLY DOING A WHOLE FUTURE HEADCANON THING DON'T JUDGE ME

See you all in the next one~<3​


----------



## Capella (Oct 19, 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

